#ubuntu-no 2011-05-09
<blaamann> Noen som kjenner til gode svg-kart av hele verden? Eller fil som inneholder kun de ulike path elementene for alle land i verden?
<Berge> OSM?
<blaamann> Kan sjekke ut OSM ja.
<blaamann> Ellers fant jeg denne http://dashasalo.com/worldmap/scripts/worldpaths.js
<blaamann> Fant også et par andre i .ai men de gav meg alle 'Too many heap sections: Increase MAXHINCR or MAX_HEAP_SECTS' feilmelding etter konvertering til svg.
<Kagee> jeg mener det skal lligge noe du kan btuke paa wikimedia commond
<jo-erlend> Kagee, sitter du på toget eller? :)
<blaamann> OSM SVG'n tok knekken på meg med: ** (inkscape:1971): WARNING **: GC Warning: Repeated allocation of very large block (appr. size 16384): May lead to memory leak and poor performance.
<Malin-> ser ut til at den lokale ip-en på min server endrer seg ved reboot til tross for at jeg har satt den til statisk
<Berge> IP-adresse.
<Berge> (Jeg får slik kjeft på jobb når jeg sier «IP» og mener «IP-adresse» d-: )
<Berge> Hvordan har du satt den statisk?
<Malin-> Berge, beklager
<Malin-> Jeg har satt den statisk ved hjelp av network-manager
<Malin-> og endret i den oppføringen som kalles: auto eth0
<Berge> Da er det jo ikke rart at det ikke virker.
<Malin-> nei....
<Malin-> må vel fjerne hele network-manager? så endre i /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: sykkel
<Kagee> blaamann: sjekka wikimedia?
<Berge> Malin-: Jeg _tror_ n-m ignorerer interfjes du har satt i /etc/network/interfaces
<Malin-> ah
<Malin-> men jeg må fjerne network-manager?
<Malin-> skal jeg i /etc/network/interfaces
<Malin-> legge til
<Malin-> interface eth0 inet static
<Berge> Nei, du må ikke fjerne network-manager.
<Berge> Men ja.
<Malin-> ah
<Berge> Tror jeg,d a.
<Berge> Jeg bruker jo ikke network-manager på maskiner som skal ha statiske adresser.
<Berge> Jeg bruker egentlig kun n-m på laptopen.
<blaamann> Kagee: Fant noen som kanskje kan brukes. Har samlet 3-4 stk som skal testes ut.
<blaamann> Kagee: Et som heter 'BlankMap-World6-Equirectangular.svg' ser bra ut.
<Malin-> Berge, hvordan får jeg n-m til ikke å ignorere ting jeg setter opp i /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Berge> Malin-: Hvorfor i alle dager vil du det?
<Malin-> eh, kanskje det er motsatt jeg vil? Jeg vil sette opp maskina til å bruke statisk ip
<Berge> Nettopp.
<Berge> Da vil du ikke at network-mangler skal kødde til noe.
<Malin-> ja, og da gjør jeg? :)
<Malin-> nettopp
<Berge> Altså vil du at den skal ignorere interfjeset.
<Malin-> så om jeg skrev det helt motsatt ble jeg forvirret i alt teksten
<Malin-> mhm
<Berge> Og det tror jeg altså den gjør om du setter det opp i /etc/network/interfaces
<Malin-> oki
<Malin-> jeg kan prøve
<Malin-> ser ut til å virke nå
<Malin-> :)
<Malin-> satte opp i /etc/network/interfaces og rebootet, og fikk ssh-et meg inn med ip-en jeg satte den til
<Mogget> nice :D
<Mogget> networking is kool
<Kagee> fezes are cool
<Mogget> ehm hva? 
<Kagee> fezes are cool
<Kagee> hvorfor ikke brukr n-m til å sette statisk ip?
<Berge> Kagee: Ah, du skal oppføre deg?
<Malin-> men den grafikkdriveren blir jeg ikke klok på. er et Geforce 8400m GS
<Kagee> Berge: rask pä avtrekkeren i dag?
<Malin-> installerer jeg versjon 173* får jeg opp nvidia-logoen og en musepeker, ikke mer. på nyuere drivere 195* 260* og 270 får jeg kun sort skjerm, ingen musepeker (logoen er jo skrudd av som default på nyere drivere)
<Malin-> han er raskere enn sin egen skygge Kagee  ;)
<Berge> Kagee: Treig som vanlig.
<Berge> Kagee: Hva gikk av deg?
<Malin-> Kagee, ser ikke ut som network mananger husker den statiske ip-en for etter en reboot hadde jeg en helt annen intern-ip
<Malin-> eneste måten jeg har fått opp noe skrivebord på er å sette driver "nv" i stedet for driver "nvidia" i xorg.conf
<Mogget> Kagee: du må huske på at denne kanalen _ikke_ er #kopweb hehe
<Malin-> men da får man ikke brukt skjermkortet noe særlig
<Kagee> Berge: det var en spøk som svar på mogget sin kommentar. men man må vrl ha sett doctor who for å #kjønne den
<Kagee> *gud jeg hater touchtastatur*
<Mogget> malin, prøvd å compile drivere med pakken du kan laste ned fra siden til nvidia?
<Berge> Kagee: Sikkert kjempemorsomt for dem som har sett Dr. Who, men for oss andre så det mest ut som om du var en spambot.
<Kagee> hirr
<Kagee> point taken
<Mogget> Kagee: er vi fortsatt interesert i å sette opp et i den nye hybelen? Jeg ser på hardware til ny iscsi/san box
<Kagee> Malin-: rart - jeg sitter på en laptop med 11.04, og her overlevde instillingen fint en reboot
<Kagee> Mogget: hmmmm
<Mogget> tenkte vi kunne sette opp et netverk for iscsi og et for vanlig trafikk. med iscsi på gigabit linje og resten rett i veggen til skolenettverket så kan vi få billig lagringsplass og kjappe linjer
<Kagee> san?!
<Malin-> Kagee, hm.. ja, jeg tror det gikk noen ganger i går, men så endret det seg, så skal se nå om det går fint sånn her en stund
<Malin-> er 10.04 lts på serveren forøvrig
<Malin-> Mogget, jeg har prøvd å bruke driverene man laster ned fra nvidia-sidene ja :)
<Mogget> san er det samme som nas, bare at med san så deler den ut fysiske plasser som blir til devices i /dev mens nas er en variant av nfs, smb osv
<Kagee> Malin-: hvis du har networks-oppføringer på de samme interfacene som n-m skal holde statiske mener jeg det blir tull
<Mogget> så hvis jeg setter opp en san boks på kjøkenet for ekesempel, stappfull av disker så kan jeg sette opp slik at vi får hver våres fysiske plasser med eventuell deling av "serie" partisjon :P
<Mogget> og dersom jeg setter opp den boksen med gigabitkort som begge vi bruker på egne fysiske nettverk avskilt fra skole nettverket så kan man få dugelig kapasitet og ytelse
<Malin-> Kagee, vil det si at jeg bør fjerne alt som har med eth0 fra network manager (eth0 hos meg er wired network)
<Kagee> Malin-: det vet jeg ingenting om. 
<Mogget> Malin-: nå har ikke jeg fulgt med på deres samtale, men hvis du skal ha statisk ip, hvorfor ikke bare avinstallere n-m?
<Malin-> Mogget, jo, jeg kan like gjerne avinstallere n-m :) virket på Berge som at det ikke var nødvendig dog
<Mogget> Det er ikke nødvendig for at det skal fungere, men hvis man skal ha statiske ip-adresser så blir jo n-m bare liggendes i minne og bruke resurser
<Mogget> de resursene er jo ubetydelig, men fortsatt
<Malin-> mhm
<Malin-> sant nok
<Kagee> da er det bedre å be n-m ignorere interface/macadressen
<Malin-> avinstaller nå
<Kagee> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager#Ignore_Devices
<Mogget> Kagee: hvorfor det? jeg vil vite til senere hvis emnet skulle komme opp igjen.
<Kagee> Mogget: kan f.eks hende man trenger n-m senere ?
<Mogget> sant, men da kan man også reinstallere. 
<Mogget> men igjen det også kan skape problemer hvis man har konfigurert en del 
<Kagee> ikke om man ikke har nettverk fordi n-m er avinstallert
<Mogget> n-m er jo bare et gui til forskjellige cli utilities er det ikke? hvar det før i allefal
<Mogget> brb, sette vasken inn i maskine
<Malin-> jo-erlend, husker du nå hvordan man starter opp et program via x2go (altså ikke hele skrivebordet) og samtidig unngår å få standard gnome-tema?
<jo-erlend> Malin-, sett opp et tema som ikke er standard på den maskinen du kjører programmet fra?
<jo-erlend> jeg husker ikke om jeg har gjort noe annet. 
<Malin-> på serveren er det jo ubuntu 10.04-temaet som er i bruk
<Malin-> så ikke noe standard-ubuntu-tema der (tenker slik gnome ser ut i Debian som default)
<Malin-> der det blir grått og kjedelig
<Malin-> oki
<jo-erlend> åja... Du er i unity?
<jo-erlend> vent litt. Det skal ikke ha noen betydning, når jeg tenker meg om. 
<Malin-> ja, laptopen er i unity, men serveren er 10.04 jeg har ikke fått det der til før heller
<Malin-> nå får jeg ikke deaktivert fading windows i compiz heller
<Malin-> det skal jo, såvidt jeg husker, gjøre så ikke programmet blir sånn grått etter en liten stund
<Malin-> programmer åpnet via x2go
<jo-erlend> hva betyr "får ikke"?
<Malin-> at jeg kan trykke på vekk haken, men at den ikke ser ut til å ha noen effekt
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke prøvd det i natty. Det skal være den effekten. 
<Malin-> Hva skal være den effekten?
<Malin-> kan ikke huske jeg har måttet deaktiver det på klientsida såvidt jeg kan huske
<jo-erlend> ...
<jo-erlend> det skal være den effekten som fader ut vinduer når de ikke svarer.
<jo-erlend> altså, den effekten du snakket om. 
<Malin-> ja
<Malin-> trodde den skulle deaktiveres på serversiden jeg?
<Malin-> kanskje det ligger på klientsida?
<Malin-> kansje man bør gå tilbake til gnome... 
<Malin-> jeg kan prøve å logge inn en sesjon i ubuntu classic for å teste jeg
<Malin-> må logge ut og inn ser det ut til
<Malin-> brb
<Malin_> det er nok noe med unity, for det skjer ikke i ubuntu classic
<Malin_> gnome...
<jo-erlend> hmm. Interessant. 
<jo-erlend> skjer det i unity etter at du har gjort det i i ubuntu classic?
<Malin_> ja :) men jeg har funnet en workaround :)
<Malin_> i compiz-config-settings
<Malin_> man kan nemlig ikke deaktivere den uten atm an roter til toppanelet
<Malin_> så man går inn og setter brightness til 100
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Malin_> Unresponsive windows brightness
<Malin_> sett den til 100 og det skjer ikke
<Malin_> I Compiz config settings mannager under fading windows
<Malin_> brb
<Malin-> back
<Malin-> workarounds er jo kjekt :D
<jo-erlend> fikse bugs er kjekkere. :)
<jo-erlend> ... ikke at jeg skjønte hva du mente, men sånn generelt. 
<jo-erlend> jeg hørte det var noen som sa at natty har støtte for iphone ut av boksen. Er det noen som kan bekrefte eller avkrefte det? 
<jo-erlend> da var det spesielt snakk om musikk, men hvis noen har peiling...
<blaamann> via http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<Malin-> jo-erlend, enig i det da... workarounds er jo ikke egentige fikser
<jo-erlend> blaamann, men er det installert som standard i natty? 
<Malin-> jo-erlend, du skjønte ikke hva jeg gjorde for å unngå window fading når jeg bruker x2go?
<jo-erlend> nei, men det er ikke så farlig. :)
<blaamann> jo-erlend: Tipper den er installert som standard.
<jo-erlend> jaggu er den det. Det er jo et bra salgspoeng. 
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er naturligvis hvor godt det fungerer i praktis, men hvis det holder løftene sine, så synes jeg det høres bra ut. 
<Malin-> ja :)
<Malin-> hvordan er statusen angående tv2 zumo?
<Malin-> jeg bruker det ikke, men jeg ser for meg at en person ville tenkt at Ubuntu /Linux, etc, var dårlig fordi det ikke virka (selv om det ikke er tilfelle)
<jo-erlend> tv2 sumo har fungert glimrende i hvertfall ett år. Problemet er DRM, som Microsoft ikke tillater og det ser ikke ut til å endre seg med det første.
<Malin-> awh
<jo-erlend> det gjelder forresten ikke bare tv2 sumo. Det finnes mange andre som har samme problemet. viasat on demand, for eksempel. TvNorges greier er trolig også begrenset av det. Jeg tror ikke at NRK bruker DRM på silverlighten sin, men jeg vet ikke. Det finnes mange utenlandske. Det er veldig irriterende. 
<jo-erlend> tv2 lovte meg at de ikke skulle bruke DRM på noe norsk innhold, men så begynte de å ha det på norsk fotball. Da sa jeg opp. Med patos.
<Malin-> sukk ja,  de bør jo lage en tjeneste som er brukbar for alle
<Malin-> hvordna funker det for mac-folk?
<krosenvold> Den derre dockingen av titlebaren i toppen av skjermen funker sikekrt innmari bra på små skjermer
<krosenvold> Jeg får forresten bare ikke bestemt meg for denne nye fancy schmansy desktop greia
<Malin-> krosenvold, fungerer fint med integrering av tittelbar og topmeny i toppen, savner at det virker med opera.
<Malin-> og jeg har en 15"
<Malin-> 15.4 eller hvor mange tommer det er her
<Malin-> jeg savner et skikkelig konfiguerings-gui til det her og at en bør kunne bestemme selv om man vil ha alt speilvent, docken til høyre f.eks., eller nede
<krosenvold> Er det ingenting ?
<jo-erlend> Malin-, Apple har lisensiert DRM-løsningen til Microsoft. Novell har prøvd, men har ikke fått tillatelse. Jeg tviler på at Canonical har prøvd, men jeg tviler også på at de hadde fått tillatelse.
<Malin-> og hvorfor får apple lov og ikke Novell?
<comradekingu> Malin-: Gnome slik det alltid har vært, nå i mer ekstrem utgave
<jo-erlend> Malin-, det skjer ikke. Det er et uttrykt mål at Ubuntu skal være lett gjenkjennelig og enkelt å støtte. Jeg er enig. 
<Malin-> krosenvold, ingenting, som i ingen skikkelig konfigurasjonsgui?
<jo-erlend> Malin-, det må du spørre Microsoft om. 
<krosenvold> ja (eller nei) ;)
<Malin-> Nei, det finnes litt via compiz-settings-mananger, litt via gconf-edit og dconf-edit
<Malin-> så en samling av det hadde jo vært kjekt
<jo-erlend> krosenvold, det der med tittellinjen synes jeg er deilig, ikke bare av plasshensyn, men av informasjonshensyn også. Måten de har gjort det der på, har gjort Ubuntu til et mye mer behagelig system. Jeg hadde aldri tenkt over det før, men alle de menyvalgene er faktisk forstyrrende. 
<Malin-> jo-erlend, du er enig i at? Jeg skjønte ikke helt hva av alt jeg skrev du var enig i :) 
<comradekingu> http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/ ?
<jo-erlend> Malin-, jeg er enig i at desktopen ikke skal konfigureres mer enn nødvendig. Jeg kan fortsatt støtte Windows XP over telefon uten å se en eneste skjerm. Det er en nokså verdifull egenskap for et operativsystem. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ja - men klarer du å støtte vista/win7?
<jo-erlend> dessuten føler jeg egentlig ikke for å forandre på så mye og det jeg ønsker å forandre på, bør være forbedringer alle brukere vil sette pris på. 
<Kagee> De skal ha noe - vista og win7 er ikke _så_ forskjellige
<jo-erlend> Kagee, Windows 7 har jeg brukt litt. Vista forsvant ut av vinduet på mindre enn en halvtime og jeg har nesten ikke sett det siden. 
<Malin-> jo-erlend, jo, den biten skjønner jeg. Ja, jeg også husker XP sånnsett
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingenting i mot at brukere vil konfigurere desktopen sin, men da finnes det jo mengder av valgmuligheter. Standard shell bør være ... standard. 
<Malin-> jeg har nesten ikke vert borti vista eller 7, og det lille jeg har, har jeg ikke vært så imponert. Kanskje med unntak av hvor enkelt det var å koble til en ekstern skjerm og sånt
<Malin-> jo-erlend, du har noen poenger, men samtidig bør det jo være mulig tenker jeg. uansett ser jeg for meg at mer ekstre endringer uansett gjøres av de som kan litt mer enn å surfe på internett
<Malin-> og dermed veit hvor ting er likevel, om man trenger hjelp
<jo-erlend> åja? Det tror ikke jeg. 
<jo-erlend> si du setter opp xfce4-panel med xfapplet og bytter ut standardmenyen med slab. Kan du da si meg hvor i "startmenyen" jeg finner nettverkstilkoblinger? 
<Malin-> nei, for jeg har ikke det systemet der, men hadde jeg selv satt det opp, hadde jeg nok visst hvor jeg skulle finne instillingene
<Malin-> antar je
<Malin-> g
<Malin-> om ikke, hadde jeg nok gått tilbake til noe jeg fant frem i
 * brik oppgraderer :o
<jo-erlend> mhm, men da må du finne noen som har satt det opp på nettopp den måten. Det vil ikke være nok å finne noen som "kan Ubuntu".
<Malin-> sant, men om du har satt det opp sånn, og personen som skal hjelpe ber deg gå til nettverksinstillingene?
<Kagee> alt+f2 gnome-network-properties?
<Malin-> da finner vel den personen frem der, med mindre det er en person som ikke burde satt det opp slik da?
<brik> W7 er irriterende når du kobler fra ekstern skjerm, hvis du har vinduer på den andre skjermen så er det ikke så enkelt å få dem tilbake på hovedskjermen :P
<jo-erlend> det vil alltid være mulig å sette opp sånt hvis man ønsker det. Men standard Ubuntu bør legge opp til at brukermiljøet på enklest mulig måte kan hjelpe andre brukere. Det oppnås ved at man kutter ut unødvendige konfigurasjonsmuligheter. Jeg har forøvrig forlengst sluttet med det tullet der. Jeg har ikke skiftet bakgrunnsbilde engang... Selvom jeg kan mer enn å surfe. :)
<comradekingu> "Det oppnås ved at man kutter ut unødvendige konfigurasjonsmuligheter." tristeste jeg har lest på år
<Kagee> det mest forvirrende jeg har vært borti var ei gammel dame som hadde startsiden.no på skrivebordet
<jo-erlend> jaha? Hvorfor skal absolutt alle shells fokusere på at alt kan endres? 
<Kagee> "på skrivebordet". active desktop elns. og jeg skulle hjelpe over telefon
<Malin-> det er jo en fordel at alle har samme bakgrunnsbilde også
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ja, med de der activedesktop-greiene? :)
<jo-erlend> det der var noe faenskap uten like.
<comradekingu> fordi det er brukervennlig å ha muligheten
<Malin-> jeg må si meg enig med comradekingu 
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, jeg er ikke enig i det du sier. Det finnes mer enn nok av andre shells hvor du kan konfigurere hva enn du måtte ønske. Det er ikke brukervennlig å kreve at alle shells skal være veldig konfigurerbare. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: maj, si ikke det. jeg har lagt opp siste værmelding (yr) på skrivebordet for fatter'n
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: unity, og gnome generellt er ikke ikke-konfigurerbare, de er halvveis konfigurerbare
<comradekingu> Hvordan du får den logikken til å klinge er for meg en gåte
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hvilken logikk? 
<comradekingu> Logikken i å først håndheve noe, og så tillate halvveis avvik, gjort på halvveis måte
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, jeg synes du snakker veldig diffust. 
<Malin-> ja, sånnsett burde de jo ikke gitt mulighet til å endre noe som helst faktisk
<jo-erlend> nei, det er jeg ikke enig i. Visse ting må kunne konfigureres. Spørsmålet er hva, og det spørsmålet bør tas på alvor. 
<jo-erlend> for eksempel, som noen her påpekte, er det en dårlig kombinasjon å tillate fokus av vinduer uten klikk mens appmenyer flyttes til toppanelet. Det vil antakelig aldri være en god løsning. Hvorfor er det da mulig å konfigurere det på den måten? 
<comradekingu> Alt, på enklest mulig måte, er en måte å gjøre det på som er logisk hele veien
<comradekingu> At folk som driver å endrer på ting skal være dem som trenger hjelp med brukergrensesnitt ser jeg ikke
<comradekingu> At de som sliter, dem av dem igjen som har ønske om å endre noe, eller generellt, skal bruke gnome, fullstendig fjern tanke
<jo-erlend> for meg fremstår det som logisk at dersom man ønsker å bygge et økosystem hvor brukere kan hjelpe hverandre, så bør man unngå at hver desktop er forskjellig. Jeg vil heller begynne med å fjerne alle konfigurasjonsmuligheter for deretter å legge til muligheter etterhvert som behov melder seg. 
<comradekingu> Brukte gnome før, har unity på netbook
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Skumle ting du skriver
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det? 
<comradekingu> Mulig jeg oversetter det til andre ting, men har så sterke motforestillinger mot det at det best kan forklares som allergi
<jo-erlend> du vil altså ha et slags forbud mot valgfrihet?
<comradekingu> Å kalle det et økosystem er også galt. det er en monokultur
<jo-erlend> uh.. Hæ?
<Malin-> er det ikke et "forbud" mot valgfrihet du ønsker da jo-erlend ? Der brukeren blir låst inn i et oppsett uten mulighet til å tilpasse det? Jeg er enig i at det ikke bør være mulig å endre til noe som ikke fungerer i det heletatt, etc
<comradekingu> Jeg var sånn ok med til du sa "Jeg vil heller begynne med å fjerne alle konfigurasjonsmuligheter"
<comradekingu> Det satt jeg i sammenheng med "unngå at hver desktop er forskjellig."
<comradekingu> Hvis man skal dra brukervennlighet så langt at brukerfiendtlighet er nærliggende så står man igjen med ingen verdens ting
<jo-erlend> Malin-, absolutt ikke! Jeg ønsker det stikk motsatte. Jeg ønsker at det ikke skal bli uglesett at vi ønsker å ha en god og lett gjenkjennelig standard desktop i Ubuntu, mens det finnes bøttevis av andre i arkivene. Jeg bytter mellom Unity og LXDE hele tiden. Du skal ikke se bort fra at jeg kommer til å bruke flere også i fremtiden. 
<comradekingu> I eksemplet unity er det det verste av begge verdener
<comradekingu> Det skal sies at KDE4 var nytt en gang, og oppførte seg litt frynsete, men man ser jo hvor det bærer
<jo-erlend> det er fint at det finnes ett shell som fokuserer på én løsning som nesten alle vil akseptere og like. Det har aldri vært snakk om å utelukke andre shells. 
<Malin-> jo-erlend, ah, nå er jeg mer med :) 
<comradekingu> Tja, der er vi også ikke helt enige i tilfellet unity
<Malin-> Ubuntu trenger et grensesnitt man kjenner igjen, slik f.eks. os-x har og win 7 ?
<jo-erlend> Malin-, for eksempel. Så kan man enkelt bytte til andre dersom man ønsker mer fleksibilitet eller har bestemte behov. 
<comradekingu> Der er jeg enig
<Malin-> jo-erlend, ja, men da høres det ikke så gale ut lengere
<Malin-> :)
<comradekingu> Men å skille seg fra debian ved å gjøre det på samme måten som windows, det er ikke noe jeg støtter opp om
<Malin-> man kunne jo laget en unity-experminental eller noe :) eller unity-configurable
<jo-erlend> jeg forakter tanken om at vi ikke skal gjøre de samme tingene som de gjør, bare for å være annerledes. 
<jo-erlend> Malin-, det ville være forvirrende. 
<comradekingu> winxp, som jeg har erfaring med, var ikke-konfigurerbart
<comradekingu> å snakke om brukervennlighet i så måte blir som å gjøre det ovenfor unity
<jo-erlend> mhm. Dvs, du kunne justere noen ting, men ettersom valgmulighetene var såpass få, var det enkelt å vite hva brukeren kunne ha gjort.
<comradekingu> eneste som taler for unity er at en ovenfra og ned holdning som tar utganspunkt i at ting ikke skal være kronglete lykkes halvveis, noe som er bedre enn kronglete all the way
<jo-erlend> forskjellen er jo at xp ikke var brukervennlig eller effektivt å jobbe med i utgangspunktet. Det finnes ingen grunn til å tro at det er umulig å lage et brukergrensesnitt som "alle" vil like å jobbe med.
<comradekingu> Med utganspunkt i rent biologiske aspekter så er nok det fånyttes
<comradekingu> Legger vi til tilvenning så sier jeg lykke til
<jo-erlend> ovenfra og ned? Mange av idéene kommer fra brainstorm. Jeg liker forøvrig løsningen, helt uten at jeg jobber i hverken ayatana eller canonical. 
<comradekingu> Unity er det ikke
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner ikke hva du snakker om. 
<comradekingu> Det er ikke best of breed
<jo-erlend> ... fordi?
<comradekingu> Det er alt på nytt
<comradekingu> Fordi det er eneste måten å få utrettet noe fort
<comradekingu> aka unity, hence the name
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke riktig. appindicators er en klar videreutvikling av gnome-panel applets og det øverste panelet er en klar videreutvikling av gnome-panel. Launcheren er en klar videreutvkling av docky og andre liknende løsninger. Dash er en klar videreutvikling av startmenyer og slikt. 
<comradekingu> ja
<comradekingu> reindyrket gnome
<jo-erlend> jeg liker forøvrig at elementer fra Unity også er tilgjengelig for mange andre shells, som xfce4-panel og lxpanel. 
<Malin-> en ting en burde kunne gjøre er å trykke på den notify-saken som dukker opp på skjermen. Det virket så logisk at man skulle gjøre det. Veninna mi som har null erfaring med Ubuntu prøvde å trykke på den først
<comradekingu> Ikke evolusjon i gnome
<jo-erlend> Malin-, pleier hun å trykke på tven når det dukker opp resultater fra andre tippekamper også? Eller er hun bare vant til Windows?
<jo-erlend> det er langt mer vanlig å gjøre det sånn som Ubuntu gjør det enn sånn som windows og gammel gnome gjør det. 
<comradekingu> Jeg skjønner ikke at også de verste sidene med gnome også må rendyrkes
<jo-erlend> jeg kan virkelig ikke forstå hvorfor det er logisk, eller ønskelig, at jeg skal måtte reise meg opp og klikke på noe fordi jeg har fått vite at batteriet er ferdig oppladet eller at en fil er ferdig nedlastet.
<Malin-> jo-erlend, hun bruker mac
<Malin-> og ser neppe tippekamper
<comradekingu> nei og nei, brukerne er helt stakkarslige, tenk om de konfigurerer noe, som vi allerede har etablert er best
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hvorfor skal man ha muligheten til å gjøre ting som aldri er smart? Jeg forstår ikke hvorfor det er så voldsomt brukervennlig.
<Malin-> jo-erlend, nei, men kom varsel om at jeg hadde mottatt 1 melding i evolution
<comradekingu> Hva med innlogging der man kan velge "gnome standard, standard config" hvis man havarerer alt som måtte være å havarere?
<comradekingu> Ekstra menyer, nei og nei
<Malin-> greia var at en burde latt folk med null erfaring fra et os bruke det og se hvor de helst ville vlagt å trykke, etc
<Malin-> Veit at cockpitter i fly er endrte pga sånne ting
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Hvordan var det canonical kom frem til at unity var et bra grensesnitt?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, det der høres ut som backup. Det er såvidt meg bekjent ingen som har valgt bort backup. 
<comradekingu> Konfigurerte de gnome til å se sånn ut?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, blant annet ved å se på hva Ubuntus brukermasse har stemt på. 
<comradekingu> Jaha
<comradekingu> Ganske tungrodd det der
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte?
<comradekingu> Tok det lang tid?
<jo-erlend> pil opp, pil ned og en firkant som betyr at du ikke er interessert. På hvilken måte er det tungrodd?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, ok. Er det sånn at du mener at programvare må være kommitedesignet for å bli god? 
<comradekingu> Hvis det "aldri er smart" å ha noe annet enn gnome-gnome, hvorfor er da unity så annerledes
<comradekingu> Er unity nå svaret på alle spørsmål, og gnome alltid feil?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, jeg sa nøyaktig det motsatte til deg isted, så nå prøver du å være vanskelig. 
<jo-erlend> nei. 
<comradekingu> For å gå fra det ene til det andre gjennom config ser jeg på som heller fånyttes
<jo-erlend> absolutt ikke. Det er derfor jeg sier at jeg gjerne vil ha massevis av forskjellige shells og det er også derfor Canonical og Mark Shuttleworth har gjort et stort nummer av å si det så fryktelig mange ganger.
<comradekingu> Jeg kan godt forsvare et grensesnitt som er i periferien til tilbakestående, det jeg ikke forstår er gnome-brukervennlighet
<jo-erlend> prøver du å si at jeg er tilbakestående fordi jeg liker Unity? 
<jo-erlend> eller prøver du å si at det å lage et system som er effektivt og behagelig å bruke for smarte og avanserte brukere, men likevel kan brukes av tilbakestående er dumt? 
<comradekingu> Jeg sier at unity er tett opptil idiotsikkert, med standardfrasen friskt i minne
<jo-erlend> men det er negativt?
<comradekingu> smart og avansert bruk, ikke konfigurerbart for fem øre
<comradekingu> SÃ¥ bra er ikke unity
<jo-erlend> hva skal jeg konfigurere?
<comradekingu> Leste du den testrapporten fra mailinglisten til ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> hehe
<comradekingu> Der var det _en god del_ å ta tak i
<jo-erlend> jeg er på femten av ubuntus mailinglister, tror jeg. 
<comradekingu> 5av11 klarte å kræsje unity to uker før det var lansert
<comradekingu> Det er ikke et problem i det hele og det store
<comradekingu> Problemet er måten de prøvde å gjøre ting på
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, du har aldri lest meg skrive at Unity er perfekt. Det er derfor jeg skriver bugrapporter og det er derfor jeg beskriver utfordringene jeg mener bør adresseres og hvilke forslag jeg har til løsninger. 
<comradekingu> Det var ikke ubuntubrukere, men den gemene hop, som ubuntu henvender seg til
<jo-erlend> ja og det tyder på at Unity trenger masse arbeid og erfaring før P. 
<comradekingu> ganske tungrodd det også, men hvis det er _den ene_ måten det skal gjøres på så er det ihvertfall gjennomført
<jo-erlend> men du svarte på spørsmålet om hva jeg skal konfigurere ved å snakke om at unity kræsjer. Prøver du å si at man bør kunne konfigurere bort bugs? 
<Malin-> jeg liker unity, eneste jeg ikke liker er vel at jeg ikke kan teste ut hvordan det er å ha docken nederst
<Malin-> også savner jeg noen av panel-appletene jeg brukte i gnome
<jo-erlend> Malin-, ja, det er en midlertidig "setback". Det er heller ikke absolutt alle som _kan_ få plass i Unity. Men det er en god ting. 
<Malin-> ja, det er ikke allle de appene der som er så veldig å rope høyt om heller
<jo-erlend> jeg mener sånt som at du ikke kan ha en radioknapp direkte på panelet lenger. Det kan i noen tilfeller koste et ekstra klikk, men jeg synes ikke det er så farlig. Verdien av å få den typer programmer til å oppføre seg noenlunde likt, mer enn oppveier for det.
<Malin-> ah, ja
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig heller ingen som har sagt at Unity er ferdig designet. Første skritt er ikke engang fullført. Målet må være at vi har en dønn solid, brukervennlig, effektiv og elegant løsning til 12.04. Det går an å eksperimentere med andre ting, for eksempel å ha andre typer widgets i et panel på høyre side eller nederst på skjermen, eller hvor det måtte passe. Men det er veldig mye som gjenstår før det nåværende 
<jo-erlend> oppsettet fungerer helt som tenkt, så det bør prioriteres.
<jo-erlend> dette er et forslag jeg liker veldig godt: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27584/
<Malin-> ah, så en kan installere widgets? :D
<Malin-> mhm
<Malin-> ja, det er jeg enig i. 11.04 er ingen lts
<jo-erlend> ja, det finnes allerede mange sånne som man kan installere. Appindicators også. 
<Malin-> ah, ligger i pakkearikviet de da?
<jo-erlend> PPAer.
<Malin-> ah :)
<jo-erlend> her har du noen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/five-neat-unity-lenses-in-development/
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg var kanskje litt vel engasjert da jeg sa "mange". Men det /blir/ mange etterhvert. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes ikke det der er så interessant enda. Det er viktigere at menyer fungerer på samme måte i alle programmer, at overlay scrollbars fungerer likt overalt og at vi får enda bedre bruk av tastatursnarveier og sånt. Kjernefunksjonalitet. Men at det blir bra, er jeg helt sikker på. 
<Malin-> enig der :) 
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu One ser ut til å fungere veldig godt i 11.04, forresten. Jeg har aldri blitt helt venner med det før, men nå ser det ut til å fungere veldig godt. 
<Malin-> jeg har ikke brukt ubuntu one, men ordnet noe en dag tror jeg, men logget på via ssh og terminal?! ehhe
<Malin-> morro det men
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<jo-erlend> det er spesielt automatisk synk av databaser og bokmerker i firefox jeg har savnet mest. Jeg bruker ikke fildeling så mye. 
<Malin-> ja, jeg aner ikke helt hva som skjedde den gangen jeg. Tenkte å prøve ubuntu one i alle fall
<Malin-> det står at etter installasjonen skal en ask-ubuntu-ikon komme i docken, men jeg kan ikke si jeg ser noe jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke prøvd den. :)
<Malin-> :) oki
<Malin-> tihi, klokka er 11.04 :D
<xt> tihihihi
<Malin-> ;)
<Malin-> tenker alltid sånn jeg, når klokka er noe som ligner en Ubuntu-versjon... eh.. ja det er nok temmelig nerdete
<Malin-> Når jeg logger meg inn på serveren min får jeg output som sier at det er x antall pakker som kan oppgraderes. Kjører jeg apt-get update og upgrade så finner den ingenting
<Malin-> http://pastebin.com/ZLx3Nagk
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-10
<si-m1> Malin-: tror det er en bug, en kollega som hadde samme greia
<si-m1> sikkert bare den logingreia som viser feil
<Malin-> si-m1, ja, det er vel en bug :)
<geirha> Fungerer i 10.04. Har enda ikke prøvd meg på 11.04.
<geirha> I 10.04 kjører den ''/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable'' for å vise pakkestatus i motd
<geirha> Du kan jo se om den kommandoen viser rett
<Malin-> geirha, den viser nok noe som samsvarer mer med hva jeg får som resultat av å kjøre apt-get update og upgrade ;)
<Malin-> den sier nemlig: 0 packages can be updated.
<Malin-> 0 updates are security updates
<Malin-> :D
<Malin-> takk
<Malin-> men er morro når det er oppdateringer syntes jeg.. sukk
 * Malin- har lastet ned en live-cd med Ubuntu 4.10 på... tihi, bare må teste det
<Malin-> virituelt altså
<Malin-> såvidt jeg veit var ikke første Ubuntu orginalt med live-cd?
<geirha> Tror det var 6.06 som var første utgave med live-cd.
<Malin-> nei, det var før det
<Malin-> jeg har med skikkelig papp-cover
<Malin-> Ubuntu 5.10 og der var det en live cd og en installasjons-cd :)
<Malin-> husker ikke om jeg fikk testet det den gang eller hvordan det ble, men er vel den som gjore at jeg senere installerte Ubuntu
<geirha> Aha.
<Malin-> 6.10 var den første jeg installerte i 2007
<Malin-> ante ikke noe om utgiversyklusene
<Malin-> 07.04 kom jo rett etterpå
<Malin-> har jo hatt planer om å gå over på noe annet enn windows siden 90-tallet :)
<Malin-> og utover på 2000-tallet var jeg mer og mer interessert i Linux
<Malin-> prøvde Fedora Core (husker ikke versjon) omkring 04-05, men den hadde ikke drivere til nettverkskortet mitt (ethernett) og jeg skjønte ikke den gang, hvordan jeg skulle installere de, så ble litt sånn. sukk.. ja, ja, får bruke windows i stedet da.. snufs
<Malin-> men om det var 5.10 eller 5.04 som først hadde live-cd aner jeg ikke
<Malin-> mye jeg undres over i grunn, når det gjelder Ubuntu
<Malin-> Det har jo utviklet seg så raskt også
<Malin-> åj, jeg har jo monolog her :|
<Malin-> haha
<Malin-> greia med Live-cd er kanskje noe av det mest geniale med Ubuntu og andre distroer
<Malin-> awh, den gamle "dos-lignende" installeren hadde jeg nesten glemt :) tihi
<Malin-> gui-messig er endringene siden 05.10 til nå omtrendt som man tenker seg endringer fra windows 3.0 til win 7
<Malin-> bare at det er endringer gjort i løpet av ca 4-5år og ikke 17år
<Malin-> noen her inne med mer inngående kunnskap om nvidia-drivere?
<jo-erlend> Malin-,  jeg er temmelig sikker på at både 5.04 og 5.10 hadde live-cd. Ingen av dem hadde Desktop CD. Det var det 6.06 som hadde først, tror jeg. 
<Malin-> ah
<Malin-> Desktop-cd?
<Malin-> at alle var tekst-linjebasert?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Først hadde man en installasjonscd og en live-cd. Man kunne bare installere med installasjonscden og den var basert på debian install. Senere fikk man Desktop-cden som både kunne brukes som live-cd og som installasjonsmedium. 
<Malin-> aha, sånn ja :)
<Malin-> sikkert derfor det er 2 cd-er i den cd-saken jeg har med Ubuntu 5.10 som ligger en eller annen plass her
<jo-erlend> mhm. Ubuntu har alltid hatt live-cd og det vi idag kaller alternate, som het install cd før. 
<Malin-> oki
<Malin->  bump
<i7-Cud4> Noen som vet om et godt analyseverktøy til linux for og skjekke etter hardware feil
<Malin-> usikker på hva som egnetlig finnes
<Malin-> står noe her, men litt tynt kanskje http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/is-there-a-hardware-analysis-program-for-linux-646237/
<Sakarias> i7-Cud4: dmesg pleier å si fra hvis noe har røket
<i7-Cud4> Sakarias: vet, men mitt problem er at jeg har kjøpt noen servere brukt ebay og fått dem sendt til hostinfirma også sliter jeg med psu. men fått dratt ut noen hdd så den booter og fått kjørt stress tester og ting virker normalt. men er det noe hardware fail trenger jeg og finne ut av det fort som mulig mens jeg enda har returrett...
<Sakarias> i7-Cud4: eh, jeg hadde fått sendt dem hjem og sjekket dem før jeg hadde sendt til co-lo
<i7-Cud4> ja viss du betaler shipment fra statene og tilbake gjør jeg gjerne det :)
<Sakarias> er ikke så dyrt
<i7-Cud4> jo må jo tolle dem inn til norge + 2u servere veier en del
<Sakarias> trenger ikke tolle hvis de skal bare være en liten stund
<Sakarias> eller så hadde f.eks cisco sliti det året de sponset tg med utstyr :P
<i7-Cud4> uansett er ikke det en option for meg
<Sakarias> nei, men så vet du det til en annen gang
<i7-Cud4> at jeg burde sende dem fra usa til norge og så til usa for co
<i7-Cud4> ser ikke helt profitten i det 
<i7-Cud4> uheldig med hardware kan man altids være og hadde jo ikke hjulpet meg mye og fått dem sendt hit
<Sakarias> da får du verifisert hardwaren istedet for å fjase over kvm
<Sakarias> vi henter boksene til norge, kjører tester på dem, så shipper dem til senteret vårt i LA
<i7-Cud4> mye betaler for det da
<Sakarias> jeg ser aldri regningene, er egne folk som ser de :P
<i7-Cud4> viss dere har eget senter i LA hvorfor shipper dere dem ikke dit med en gang så noen kan stress teste dem der 
<Sakarias> pga vi ikke har folk i usa
<i7-Cud4> Ser ingen logikk i det 
<i7-Cud4> dere har et eget senter men ingen folk 
<i7-Cud4> hvilket firma er dette da
<Sakarias> nesten ingen som har egne sentere, vi leier som alle anre
<Sakarias> andre
<Sakarias> men, siden du får bootet med mindre disker... så høres det ut som du har strømproblemer
<i7-Cud4> ja men kan jo fortsatt være mer feil på dem
<Sakarias> sjelden det skjer
<i7-Cud4> hvilket dignose verktøy kjører dere på serverene dere tester
<Sakarias> det som følger med hardwaren
<i7-Cud4> skjelden PSU gåen også 
<Sakarias> highend bokser, har egen elektronikk som sier fra om hw problemer
<Sakarias> ikke sjelden at psu'er takker for seg
<Sakarias> byttet en 2900Wer bare for noen uker siden
<i7-Cud4> jeg har ikke vært borti det problemet før
<Sakarias> da har du ikke holdt på lenge :P
<i7-Cud4> 16¨år
<Sakarias> med 24/7/365 hardware?
<i7-Cud4> nei
<Sakarias> er en grunn til at man vil ha minst 2 psuer pr server
<i7-Cud4> uansett er det greit og utelukke alle eventuele feil
<i7-Cud4> hvem firma er det du jobber i 
<Sakarias> heter hvilket, ikke hvem
<i7-Cud4> helt sant
<Sakarias> jobber i et lite hosting firma som heter WebDeal
<i7-Cud4> og dere kjøper hardware i usa og sender det til norge også tilbake
<Sakarias> nope, kjører i norge
<i7-Cud4> høres ut som en ganske god ekstra kostnad da
<Sakarias> kjøper*
<i7-Cud4> mk
<Sakarias> det er også fryktelig fryktelig kjedelig å installere bokser over atlanteren via kvm
<Sakarias> så antall timer brukt pr mann vs fraktkostnader = ikke så stor forskjell
<Mogget> Det er egentlig sykt hva som er lønnsomt hvis man ser på langtids kostnader. 
<Malin_> ja, f.eks. sendes fisk fra Norge til Asia for pakking, så tilbake hit
<Malin_> det er altså billigere enn å gjøre det her
<Malin_> merkelig
<i7-Cud4> er jo ikke så merkelig med tanke på nbi i norge compared asia
<Mogget> altså, det skal mye til for å overbevise meg om at den faktiske verdien av å transportere flere tonn til asia og tilbake har en mindreverdi enn å pakke dette i norge.
<Mogget> men det er sånn verden har blitt. man får bare henge på så godt man kan.
<Kagee> ooook, har noen forsøkt å åpne en debian-deb i "Ubuntu programvaresener" ?
<Sakarias> lite gui på .deb boksene mine
<Malin_> er vel når de sender så mye på en gang at frakta sikkert er temmelig lav pr. KG, enhet, whatever
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-11
<Kagee> hva heter det verktøyet som lar meg kopiere en steam / pipe? slik at jeg kan få output både i konsoll og inn i fil
<jo-erlend> tee
<brik> tee hee
<jo-erlend> T liksom. Splitter i to. :)
<Berge> tee
<Berge> Nei, eid!
<Berge> Hardt eid.
<Kagee> :-?
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Berge> Jeg. Eid.
<Berge> Av jo-erlend.
<jo-erlend> litt ekko har vel aldri skadet noen? :)
<Malin_> tihi, ah, nå ble hele tihi helt nytt :på
<Malin_> strax dugnad her da
<Malin_> Ellers er det merkelig hvordan man kan ansette hva som helst hos NAV
<jo-erlend> dugnad her og. :(
<Kagee> ser ut som om fsf.org ikke taklet å bli slashdottet
<Mogget> Kagee <3
<Mogget> hva skjer? det ble stille på campus etter at du reiste
<Kagee> o/
<Mogget> kom hjem :)
<Kagee> sure
<Kagee> du betaler reisen ?
<Mogget> beklager, jeg lever på nudler inntil stipend kommer.
<Kagee> jeg lever på kreditt selv :)
<Kagee> regninga på oppholdet kommer om en måned
<Mogget> 10% av faktisk kostnad er det ikke?
<Mogget> samme som blå resept eller hva man kaller det
 * Mogget leser om minne abstraksjoner
<Mogget> skal bli deilig når eksamen er over og man bare kan nyte sommerferien.
<Kagee> får alt dekket etter 2500, afaik
<Mogget> nice
<Mogget> da er det jo kjempe billig. det er jo maten du spiser alene jo :D
<Kagee> hirr
<Kagee> men det kommer derimot en kraftig internettregning
<Mogget> ??
<Kagee> mobilt bredbånd :)
<Kagee> i januar fikk jeg mob. regning på ... 12-1300
<Mogget> hehe :P
<Mogget> er det ikke enklere å kjøpe sånn dongle da?
<Mogget> med abb.
<Kagee> vil ikke ha abb. jeg får det samme bare med et tillegg på teleabb.
<Kagee> uten å måtte bruke dongle - jeg kan bruke en av de tre telefonene jeg har med meg
<Mogget> n900 er vell ikke så vannskelig å koble opp?
<Kagee>  jo. på ubuntu 11.04 er den det
<Kagee> så jeg bruker en htc wildfire med wlan-thetering jeg har lånt fra skolen
<Kagee> ekstremt nyttig
<Berge> Går ekstremt fort tom for strøm.
<Kagee> no cables
<Berge> (-:
<Mogget> bluetooth vet jeg kan være litt kukete om dagen, men du skal fortsatt kunne koble opp med usb?
<Berge> Men bortsett fra det er det helt strålende.
<Berge> Mogget: Wifi-tether er tingen.
 * Mogget googles litt
<Kagee> Berge: mja. men når jeg kun har kveld&helg gidder jeg bare bruke det etter 17
<Berge> Mogget: Fonen din blir et AP.
<Kagee> Mogget: nei, usb er køddete. 
<Berge> Kagee: huh?
<Kagee> den får serial connection timed out hele tiden, hver gang den forsøker å ringe opp
<Berge> Ringe?
<Kagee> koble til modemet i n900'en ?
<Mogget> blir den et ap for et lokalt nettverk eller blir den et aksesspunkt for G3 osv?
<Kagee> det site
<Mogget> ok
<Mogget> kult, hvorfor skulle dette trekke mere strøm enn f.eks. bare bruke bluetooth og ringe?
<Kagee> kopnstant bruk av gsm/gprs- og wlanantenne?
<Kagee> -p
<Mogget> ok. jeg tror jeg er litt bbortskjemt med tanke på batterikapasitet.
<Mogget> min første tanke var at jeg forventer at dette ikke skal trekkke så mye mer enn vanlig bruk
<Kagee> definer "vanlig bruk"?
<Mogget> telefonen ringer her og der, får en melding her og der og man lytter på mp3
<Mogget> her og der hehe
<jo-erlend> Kagee, er det vanskelig å koble opp med n900 i 11.04?
<Kagee> ja, iallefal lfor meg ?
<Kagee> dvs, å koble opp mot mobilt bredbånd eller lignende
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg har ikke prøvd. Jeg kan prøve etterpå. 
<jo-erlend> jeg gleder meg til å teste 11.04 på n900 forresten.
<Kagee> err?
<jo-erlend> 11.04 skal visst ha full støtte for n900, men jeg har ikke prøvd enda.
<Kagee> O_O
<citoyen> Knurr.
<citoyen> Etter oppdateringen til natty respekteres ikke standard nettleser lenger
<citoyen> men bare i xfce
<citoyen> på desktopen kjører jeg gnome, og der er det ingen problemer
<jo-erlend> citoyen, kan det ha å gjøre med overgangen til dconf? 
<citoyen> jo-erlend: your guess is as good as mine
<Trond-> Er det andre som opplever bilde problemer med VLC av og til? Kunne tenkt meg en erstatter, men da må den ha hotkeys for å skippe frames.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, neida, dugnad er da koselig det da :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, 11.04 på N900 skulle jeg også gjerne testa, men har ikke minnekort
<jo-erlend> Trond-, har ikke alle mediespillere det? Totem har i alle fall det.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, dugnad er slitsomt. Vi malte oppgangen her. Men det er jo hyggelig når det er ferdig. :)
<Malin_> ah, jeg har feia nesten en hel parkeringsplass jeg, eller i alle fall nesten alle av de der stripene, skal males opp nå i mai nemlig
<Malin_> er 148 bo-enheter her så kan jo tenke seg en del p-plasser.....
<Malin_> men var jo gøy også :D
<Trond-> Fant ikke noe i options for Totem
<Trond-> Dessuten var den ikke nøyaktig. VLC er bedre på dette.
<jo-erlend> nøyaktig? Det er noen forskjellige snarveier. 
<UkuleleSolen1> God kväll i stugan!
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-12
<Trond-> Hva er Datamaskinvedlikeholder? Det er to ruter, ett rosa og ett hvitt. Det er ingenting jeg kan legge til.
<Trond-> Hvorfor er det ingen ops her?
<Berge> Freenode har et system med boter som hjelper administratorer med å holde styr på ting.
<Trond-> Hva skjer hvis jeg prøver å forandre på topic? Det er ingen +t
<molven> DÃ¥ forandrer du topic
<Trond-> Tenkte mer mot kick-ban
<kjes> Da vil en som har bruker i chanserv ope seg selv og kicke deg
<Mogget> Trond-: hvis du finner på noe du ikke bør finne på så får du se hvor fort Berge får en @ forran nicket sitt ;)
<jo-erlend> kan noen si meg når jeg falt ut?
<brik> 12.05-00:50:11 -!- jo-erlend [~jo-erlend@94.80-203-106.nextgentel.com] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok. Takker.
<jo-erlend> denne laptopen blir så veldig varm, så den driver og skrur seg av. Jeg har prøvd å åpne den før og det var ikke akkurat enkelt. Lurer på hva jeg kan gjøre. Hjelper det å sette en støvsuger mot vifta, tro?
<Trond-> høres ut som en dårlig laptop
<Trond-> få pengene tilbake hvis den blir varm
<Mogget> jo-erlend: bruk bord istede for fanget ditt og sett på ekstra gummiknotter i hjørnene på laptoppen. Da får laptoppenn fri luftflyt som er viktig for optimal bruk
<Mogget> Eventuelt fjern støv fra vifter og kjøleribber dersom dette finnes i din maskin
<jo-erlend> Mogget, den står på bord og den har god luftflyt. 
<Mogget> s/Eventuelt/og
<jo-erlend> Mogget, det er det som antakelig er problemet... Spørsmålet er hvordan jeg gjør det. 
<Mogget> Setter du en støvsuger mot chassi så kan du risikere statisk overladning i chassi. Noe som igjen kan føre til at hovedkortet ditt dør.
<SlimG> Noen anbefalinger til webhotell med postgres, ssh og grei hastighet+oppetid?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg er fornøyd med selve maskinen, men den begynner å bli noen år gammel. 
<jo-erlend> SlimG, tipper Sakarias kanskje har ett. :)
<Sakarias> nope
<jo-erlend> nei?! :)
<Sakarias> lite postresql hos oss
<jo-erlend> hehe, er ikke det litt harry? 
<Sakarias> så vidt jeg vet
<Mogget> jo-erlend: send den inn til rep.verksted eller så må du åpne chassi, sannsynligvis miste garanti og begynn å let etter skruer og dingsebomser som holder ting på plass.
<Mogget> SlimG: har du vurdert å hoste selv på et slice av noe slag?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hvorfor er det harry? 90% av markedet vil ha mysql
<jo-erlend> Mogget, garantien forsvant ut av vinduet sist jeg åpnet den for å få ut den ytterste delen av en minijack fra mik-inngangen. 
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, de ekskluderer ikke hverandre? 
<SlimG> Mogget: Jeg ser helst at noen andre tar seg av serverdriften
<Trond-> Det kan være støv som er problemet ja, men hvordan man rensker en laptop aner jeg ikke.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: da er det bare å åpne opp og jobbe deg framm til vifter etc. Min erfaring er at vifter i laptopper er gjemt under plastikk og whatnot så man må plukke ut mer ennn bare vifta for å komme til
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: tja... vi vil uansett ikke drive å tilby noe markedet ikke spørr etter, og vedlikeholde internkunnskap osv osv
<SlimG> Trond-: Man slår av laptopen, tar av luken på undersiden, skrur ut kjøleren, fjerner det som ligner på filter i kjøleribbene og setter ting på plass igjen
<Mogget> Sakarias: har dere fått noe forespursler etter heidi etter at mysql ble kjøpt opp?
<SlimG> Med mindre man har en lite gjennomtenkt laptop uten luke til kjøleren
<Sakarias> Mogget: nope
<Mogget> SlimG: jeg eier en slik laptop :P
<Sakarias> Mogget: du tenker på oralce sitt oppkjøp av sun,eller sun sitt oppkjøp av mysql?
<Mogget> Sakarias: Det var riktig navvn ikke sant? heidi
<jo-erlend> SlimG, det hørtes ut som en drømmesituasjon. Jeg får tilgang til CPUen, men der er det bare en kopperdings som fører varmen innunder noe plast som det er langt vanskeligere å komme til.
<Sakarias> Mogget: aner ikke, men forsto hva du siktet til
<Mogget> Sakarias: Jeg fikk med meg at noen hadde kjøpt opp bedriften som utviklet mysql. Og at de skulle fortsette å utvikle dette gratis.. men er vist noen som ikke tror på dette
<jo-erlend> Mogget, Sun kjøpte opp MySQL AB også kjøpte Oracle opp Sun. 
<Sakarias> Mogget: sun kjøpte opp mysql... alle var glade... oracle kjøpte opp sun, folk ble ikke fullt så glade
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Om du er heldig kan du trekke ut kobberen fra luken
<Mogget> ok
<SlimG> Noen som har erfaring med bluehost som webhotell?
<Mogget> SlimG: jeg tror du finner at mange her inne hoster selv. :$
<SlimG> fordelen med webhost for meg er at jeg får "en egen ansatt" som passer på at serveren er oppdatert og sikker, gratis
<jo-erlend> ... Det var litt av en antakelse.
<Mogget> SlimG: jeg ser fordelene :D
<jo-erlend> hvis du tar deg en runde rundt til diverse webhotell, så ser du nokså raskt at veldig mange av dem kjører gammel programvare og jeg tviler på at alle patcher selv. 
<Mogget> jo-erlend: ja egentlig. lite gjennomtenkt også 
<Mogget> SlimG: jeg tar tilbake den antakelsen hvis jeg får lov. 
<Sakarias> SlimG: webhotell har ikke akkurat de beste SLA'ene
<Mogget> Sakarias: SLA?
<jo-erlend> service level agreement.
<jo-erlend> oppetidsgarantier og hva hvis-klausuler, etc.
<Mogget> slik ja. 
<Sakarias> SlimG: hvis du ikke er redd for å knote selv, linode er greie
<jo-erlend> det er gjerne sånn at de ikke har backup, ikke har redundanse, etc. 
<Sakarias> ok rimelige vpser
<Mogget> jeg tror du skal betale relativt mye penger per måned hvis du vil ha bra vilkår i forbindelse med oppetid osv.
<Sakarias> 3-5K i måneden pluss mva
<Mogget> Sakarias: f.eks 0_o
<Sakarias> da får man slike som meg til å passe på burken :P
<Mogget> da blir mine $20 pr. måned pluss litt apt-get update / upgrade mye bedre med engang :P
<Sakarias> jau, men noen har ikke lyst til slikt selv :P
<Mogget> Sakarias: fortalte jeg deg at jeg har satt opp backup opp, ned og ut av rompa på slicen min? :P
<Mogget> daglig kopiering av all brukerdata til ekstern maskin pluss sql replikering til servern min på kallerud 
<Sakarias> Mogget: backup er en ting... men virker restore? :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<Mogget> Sakarias: jeg har egentlig bare lagt opp til å kunne redde dataene til de som har webside på servern min. Om jeg må bruke litt tid på reinstallering osv er ok, er dataene jeg er mest redd for.
<Sakarias> men har du sjekket at datene er sane når de kommer tilbake?
<Sakarias> er det som er restore
<Mogget> ja
 * SlimG falt pladask for linode
<Mogget> SlimG: dersom du skal kjøpe deg en konto der kan jeg få loiv til å foreslå deg?
<SlimG> Mogget: greit nok
<SlimG> Mogget: får jeg link av deg? eller nevner jeg deg i "How did you hear about us?" ?
<Mogget> SlimG: leter etter linken nå
<Mogget> SlimG: http://www.linode.com/?r=174580c005df057e253ef359fa34aadc7b444e42
<SlimG> Er det bare meg eller er http fremsiden veeeldig treg hos linode.com
<SlimG> Mogget: Nå er kontoen opprettet, hvilke snop får du for for referral?
<Mogget> SlimG: hmm la meg sjekke. 
<Mogget> Referrals reward you when you refer people to Linode. If someone signs up using your referral code, you'll receive a credit of $20.00, so long as the person you referred remains an active customer for 90 days.
<Mogget> Så jeg får 20$ gratis av linode for hver 90 dager du har konto hvis jeg ikke forstår feil.
<Mogget> eller er det et engangs beløp tro?
<SlimG> antagelig ikke, tror du får 20$ avslag en gang om jeg blir hos linode i mer enn 90 dager
<Mogget> jaja alle monner hjelper :D
<Kagee> jeg sammenligner filer i vimdiff nå, men dersom den første bokstaven i linja er endret så påpeker den bare at den siste delen av linja er endret
<Kagee> er det mulig å få den til å være strengere ?
<Malin_> har brukt print to pdf-funksjon via opera og får åpnet fint i document-viewer. I Adobe reader får jeg melding om at formatet ikke er støttet
<Malin_> Var på NAV i dag og de mente at man ikke kunne lese noe fra minnepinner der og var overasket over at jeg hadde fått kontakt med minnepinnen :) hehe
<Malin_> fikk tilogmed kopiert innhold inn på maskina fra minnepinne der jeg da
<xt> Berge: får hash sum mismatch på lucid no.mirror
<xt> har vore sånn over ein time trur eg
<Berge> xt: PÃ¥ hvilke filer?
<Berge> Jeg kan tvinge en synk likevel, tenker jeg.
<xt> samtlige Sources og Packages
<xt> (.bz2)
<xt> bytta til .se
<xt> alles gut.
<Berge> hrmf
<Berge> Jeg lurer på hvor det der kommer fra.
<xt> still brekkad
<xt> om du var ferdig med le sync
<Berge> Hallo, trodde du det gikk raskt?
<xt> Ja. :p
<Berge> Det tar ti minutter for rsync bare å ta imot fillisten, før den begynner å overføre filer.
<Berge> Vel er det gigabit, men det hjelper jo ikke d-:
<xt> start en rsync per fil
<xt> lett.
<Berge> (=
<xt> find . -name Sources\.* -exec rsync {}
<xt> :)
<Berge> Gjerne med xargs -P 10000
<Berge> 2011-05-12T16:11:50 CEST O: total size is 489780966387  speedup is 777.99
<Berge> Da er den snart klar!
<Berge> Bare ti minutter til nå.
<Kagee> Malin_: Er du sikker på at det ble PDF, og ikke Postscript? Det har lurt meg en gang før
<Kagee> Berge: er det for fillisten eller alt sammen ?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, å tillate bruk av minnepinner er utrolig ødeleggende for sikkerhet.
<jo-erlend> i Ubuntu kan du for eksempel få total kontroll over en låst desktop bare ved å sette inn en minnepinne, uten å gjøre noe annet.
<Malin_> Kagee, det er pdf...
<Malin_> fant en måte å få de leselige på. åpne i gimp og printe som pdf der også, men veit ikke hvordan jeg får opp alle sidene der da
<Kagee> Malin_: så det står Format: PDF-1.5 når du velger Egenskaper -> Dokument ?
<Malin_> sukk, nei, det står: PS-Adobe-3.0
<Malin_> hvordan kan jeg konvertere?
<Malin_> men i den print to file så står den stilt inn på pdf
 * Kagee awards himself one point
<Kagee> Malin_: ja .. jeg vet det.
<Kagee> i chrome har jeg ikke noe valg, fila heter utfil.pdf, og det blir pdf
<Malin_> ja, her er det også <utfil>.pdf
<Malin_> så om det står pdf, er det ikke nødvendigivs det likevel da?!
<Kagee> mens om jeg skriver ut fra Eclipse (et programmeringsIDE) får jeg nesten samme print-boksen, men valget mellom PDF, PS og SVG
<Kagee> når jeg srkiver ut ifra chrome får jeg pdf. hvorfor du ikke får det i opera er jeg ikke sikker på
<Kagee> jeg har ikke opera inne atm, så jeg får ikke sjekket se4lv
<Kagee> men da vet du iallefall hva problemet er
<Malin_> jeg får den der standard-bildet med print to file og jeg kan velge pdf, post script og svg
<Malin_> den står på pdf
<Kagee> hmm, da skulle den virkelig skrive som pdf
<Malin_> ja, men det skjer jo ikke
<Malin_> selv om jeg trykke save as copy i document-viewer får jeg ikke valgt noe annet heller
<Malin_> unskyld, den save as mener jeg
<Malin_> men den tror det er et post script
<Malin_> nei, men det er temmelig krise det her :)
<Malin_> må sende det til -NAV
<Malin_> får ordna det med ps2pdf
<Malin_> men bør jo være unødvendig når en har valgt pdf i nettelseren
<Malin_> virker som en bug... sukk
<Kagee> rapporter den ?
<Kagee> bra at du fikk det til :)
<Malin_> ja, jeg vurderer sterkt å rapportere den buggen, men finne ut hvor den sitter. Print to pdf med samme program virket jo når jeg valgte print to file med gimp
<Malin_> er da samme saken som åpner seg
<Malin_> jeg har hodepine, etc, så forklarer vel dårlig nå
<Kagee> ja, du forklarer litt dårlig :)
<Malin_> ja...
<Malin_> jeg har hatt hodepine siden før jeg la meg i går, tok to paracet nå, og skal få i meg noe mat, så skal je forklare bedre etter det :)
<Malin_> når man i et program velger print to file i Ubuntu
<Malin_> så ser det ut til at det er det samme programmet som åpnes
<Malin_> der hvor en kan velge print to file blant annet
<Malin_> velger jeg print to file fra Opera og velger pdf blir det tydeligvis post script
<Malin_> gjorde det samme fra gimp og valgte pdf
<Malin_> det virket
<Malin_> var det bedre forklart mon tro?
<Malin_> hvilket program er det som kommer opp når man prøver å printe ut hoe?
<Malin_> *noe
<Malin_> er det cups et eller annet?
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> kan det vøre en gtk-kombonent ?
<Malin_> siden det bare skjer med Opera, av de få programmene jeg nå har sjekket, så kan det jo tenkes
<Malin_> opera er jo ikke gtk
<Malin_> tenker det må være en kommando for å åpne det print-guiet?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er for alt.
<Berge> Kagee: Det er for alt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det skulle til Kagee. Men! USB har da ikke DMA nok til å skrive hvor den vil i RAM?
<Kagee> Berge: beklager, kan du utdype ?
<Berge> Kagee: Det er resultatet av første rsync-kjøring, som er hele arkivet minus Packages* og Sources*
<Kagee> aha
<Berge> xt: Bedre nå?
<Malin_> hm.. syntes ofte man sliter her inne med å forklare ting slik at andre forstår. Finnes det en måte man kunne gjort den biten bedre på?
<Malin_> kan det tenkes at det jeg nevnte om Opera og print to file må være en bug i Opera?
<Malin_> det virker jo med gtk-programmer
<Malin_> jeg kunne jo prøvd med libre office, de er vel ikke gtk?
<Malin_> nei, deh ar visst ikke samme systemet på det der, de har visst kun export as pdf
<Kagee> Malin_: http://www.opera.com/support/bugs/
<Malin_> takk, ellers så har jeg sendt inn bugs der før, men synd de ikke har en bugtracker hvor en kan se om noe er rapportert eller ei
<Malin_> brb reboot
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er ikke nødvendig. For sånne type angrep må du bruke firewire, tror jeg. Men auto-open sørger for resten av biffen i Ubuntu. Kan være fikset nå da. Det vet jeg ikke. 
<jo-erlend> dvs... Altså. Ubuntu auto-monterer også har du gnome-thumbnailer som lager ikoner av filene der og det var i hvertfall en feil i evince-thumbnailer som gjorde at en veldesignet pdf-fil (eller liknende) kunne kjøre programmer med brukerens privilegier og dermed deaktivere skjermbeskytteren. 
<jo-erlend> det er en stund siden, så akkurat den feilen kan være patchet, men Ubuntu monterer fremdeles lagringsenheter automatisk og lager thumbnails uten spørsmål og den gjør det selvom skjermbeskytteren kjører, så det er i allefall en potensiell port. 
<Malin_> Da var det sendt inn bug-rapport til Opera. Aner jo ikke om andre allerede har rapportert inn
<Malin_> skal sende inn en bugrapport om icedtea også, som ikke virker lengere med opera 11.10
<Malin_> virket fint tidligere :)
<jo-erlend> libreoffice bruker ikke gtk nei. Ikke Qt heller. Jeg er ikke helt sikker på hva de bruker. Det er jo alltid problematisk, uansett hva de prøver å gjøre med brukergrensesnittene. Det og Firefox, men der har de kommet nokså mye lenger.
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> men virker med firefox, men det virker også med gimp, gimp er gtk
<jo-erlend> heh... Jeg har sånne øyeblikk hvor jeg plutselig skjønner hvor fort ting har gått. Jeg har ikke fått satt opp desktopen min enda, så jeg bruker en 15" laptop foreløpig. Nå satt jeg og lurte på om jeg hadde plass til musikken min, for den har så liten disk. 140GB ledig. Liten er et relativt begrep. 
<Malin_> ah, så du driver å setter opp en desktop-maskin?
<jo-erlend> "Error. Try again". 
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg må spikre opp noen greier til skjermen min først. Jeg har en desktop, men jeg har byttet leilighet, så jeg har ikke fått den opp enda.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er merkelig at Google er så amatørmessige med Youtube. "Error. Try again". Hva i huleste betyr det? Og hvorfor blir video avbrutt hvis jeg prøver å sende inn en kommentar og hvorfor blir video avbrutt hvis jeg prøver å logge inn? Tåpelig.
<Malin_> ja, dårlige feilmeldinger er jo ikke morro
<Malin_> kan du si noe om hva du gjør når du opplever det?
<Malin_> jeg må sjekke om det skjer her også :)
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde en lenke til en annen youtube video i en kommentar...
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner at de ikke vil ha eksterne lenker, men hvor vanskelig er det å sjekke om en lenke er til en annen video eller ikke? Jeg synes det er skikkelig amatørmessig. Dessuten henger videoer...
<Malin_> ser ikke ut som at noen av tidligere buggene jeg har rapportert til Opera har blitt fikset, men kan jo tenkes det er andre som har rapportert samme bug da
<Malin_> ja, det burde vel være enkelt å sjekke om en link er youtubes egne eller eksterne ved hjelp av noe scripting
<Malin_> jeg syntes youtube har mye svakheter selv. Det er jo gjerne flashvideoer hos andre nettsider (uten atj eg kommer på noen i farta ) hvor flash-video spiller mye mer smooth osv
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det er vanskelig å finne noen som streamer mindre jevnt enn youtube, men så er det også vanskelig å finne noen som har fullt så mange nedlastere samtidig. :)
<Malin_> ja, det er jo nettopp det
<Malin_> samtidig tenker jeg. Google eier youtube
<Malin_> og selve søkemotoren er det aldri noe tull med (i alle fall ikke ofte) har de ikke noe lignende for youtube?
<Malin_> ser som tidliger nevnt for meg torrent-teknologi i nettsidene jeg
<Malin_> med eventuell mulighet for å velge å aktivere/deaktivere det
<Malin_> og det finnes helt klart etiske sider ved det
<Malin_> om man blir en server når man er inne på en nettside
<Malin_> jo flere besøkende, jo raskere blir nettsida
<Malin_> slik løser man jo kapasitetsproblemer
<Malin_> på en annen side så er det jo etisk da, om en bruker ikke føler for at han/hun også deler innhodlet han/hun besøker
<Berge> jo-erlend: Firewire på Linux kan ikke skrive til tilfeldige steder i RAM. (Det kan den på Windows.)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Og GNOME autokjører vel ingenting?
<jo-erlend> Berge, gode nyheter. 
<jo-erlend> Berge, jo. Den kjører gnome-thumbnailer når et medium blir montert og det gjør Ubuntu automatisk. 
<jo-erlend> den == nautilus.
<Berge> Det er vesentlig forskjell på å lese JPEGer og på å kjøre arbitrær kode.
<Berge> Rett nok har det vært hull i libjpeg, men hull er det jo alltids.
<Malin_> Hvordan fungerer egentlig FireWire i Linux? Jeg har aldri prøvd Firewire på annet enn Windows, og den gang, likte jeg firewire mye bedre enn usb
<jo-erlend> Berge, dette var altså ikke snakk om bildefiler, men om dokumentfiler av typen PDF og liknende. 
<Berge> jo-erlend: So?
<Berge> Du får ikke eid en maskin med bare tilgang til USB, er poenget mitt.
<jo-erlend> den lager thumbnails av hva som helst, fra gitartablatur til videofiler. Hvis det finnes en svakhet i thumbnailern til et eller annet dokumentformat, så kan det utnyttes. Det har blitt utnyttet. 
<Berge> Malin_: Bra.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, det stemmer.
<Berge> Men det er noe annet enn det opprinnelige utsagnet ditt, som at det var trivielt å eie en Ubuntumaskin ved å sette noe inn i USBen.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jo, i et kontorlandskap hvor folk låser skjermene sine, så får du eid en maskin eller i hvertfall en bruker. Det er veldig ofte brukeren du har lyst til å eie uansett.
<Berge> Hvordan gjør du det?
<Malin_> Berge, så det betyr at det er tilfredsstillende. men virker det like bra som i f.eks. windows, eller er det ikke-merkbar ulikhet, etc? :)
<Berge> Malin_: Jeg har ikke brukt Firewire på sikkert fem år, så jeg vet ikke.
<Berge> Sist jeg prøvde funket det dårlig i Windows og fint i Linuxen.
<jo-erlend> Berge, du setter inn en minnepinne med et spesielt designet PDF-dokument. Ubuntu monterer mediet og kjører Nautilus. Nautilus kjører gnome-thumbnailer, som kjører evince-thumbnailer, som leser dokumentet. Dokumentet utnytter en buffer overflow-feil i evince-thumbnailer og deaktiverer gnome-screensaver. 
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men det krever altså en sårbarhet. Finnes det noen kjente slike?
<Berge> Du kan også bare få brukeren til å besøke en webside.
<Malin_> BEroki
<Malin_> åj
<Malin_> Berge, okey (skulle jeg skrive)
<jo-erlend> Berge, det har blitt utnyttet en feil i evince-thumbnailer som brukte nøyaktig den fremgangsmåten, ja. Jeg vet ikke om den fremdeles er sårbar for det, men med tanke på hvor mange forskjellige typer dokumenter man har, er det uansett uansvarlig å tillate sånt. 
<Malin_> jeg har lyst å dra på NAV i morgen med pdf-filer som virker og vise at man "lett" kan få tilgang til minnepinnen og tilogmed skrive ut..... :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg kjenner sårbarheten, og den er rettet for lenge siden.
<Malin_> de sa det lå inne en sikkerhet der nemlig
<jo-erlend> godt å høre.
<Berge> Men du fremstilte USB som spesielt sårbart.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det var ikke meningen. USB er jo langt bedre enn firewire i så henseende. Men det å tillate en uautorisert bruker å eksponere et system for data, er uansett uansvarlig. 
<jo-erlend> imho.
<Berge> Verken USB eller Firefire er sårbare på Linux.
<Berge> Du snaker ikke om en USB-sårbarhet i det hele tatt.
<Berge> Dette gjelder også f.eks. minnekortlesere.
<Berge> Eller hotswapbare SATA.
<jo-erlend> Berge, "guns don't kill people"?
<Berge> Hæ?
<Malin_> Nå er det kun, slik jeg skjønner det, slik at minnepinnen blir montert. Innhold på den autostarter ikke
<jo-erlend> du sier at USB ikke har skylda. Det er alle undersystemene som har skylda. Jeg sier at det å la en hvilken som helst person stikke data inn i en datamaskin og la systemet behandle informasjonen uten noen form for autorisering, er uansvarlig. Sikkerhet er et relativt begrep. 
<Berge> NÃ¥ sauser du sammen ting (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg sier ikke at problemet er stort i praksis, eller engang at det finnes et reelt problem. Jeg sier bare at det føles merkelig at noen kan fôre systemet med informasjon uten noen form for kontroll. 
<Berge> Jeg er helt enig i at det er en angrepsvektor at Nautilus kjører alskens forhåndsvisning av filer. (Jeg har slått det av, like godt.)
<Berge> Dette var ikke påstanden din, dog.
<jo-erlend> jo. 
<Berge> Nei. (-:
<jo-erlend> paste?
<Berge> Det er mulig det er det du mener, men det var ikke det du presenterte.
<jo-erlend> det kan tenkes. Jeg husker ikke konteksten.
<Berge> Vel, det var i alle fall det jeg svarte på (-:
<Berge> Og du forsøkte å tilbakevise svaret.
<Berge> Menmen.
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg ser den. s/kan/kunne/. Fornøyd? Jeg presiserte at jeg ikke visste om svakheten var lukket eller ikke. Jeg synes det er greit at man presenterer en kjent svakhet som en svakhet inntil man vet at hullet har blitt tettet.
<Berge> Det er jeg enig i - men svakheten handler altså ikke om USB.
<Berge> Den kan vel så gjerne utnyttes med andre fysiske medier, eller med en nettleser.
<jo-erlend> ja. Det var jo et eksempel.
<Berge> Det var perspektivet jeg reagerte på.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg ser den. 
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke enig i at det kan utnyttes med en nettleser.
<jo-erlend> hvordan får du en ubuntu-bruker til å åpne en URL uten noen form for autorisering? Brukeren må godkjenne det. Poenget her, var at du kunne -- muligens kan -- dytte inn en minnepinne og få kontroll over desktopen. Det er en helt annen type problemstilling.
<Berge> Jeg forteller altså at du ikke kan.
<jo-erlend> det er nesten like ille som dengang da man kunne taste inn feil passord fem ganger for å låse opp desktopen.
<Berge> Dog har du helt rett i at angrepsvektorer som krever brukermedvirkning er annerledes
<Mogget> Noen her som har prøvd å installere opencv før?
<Mogget> Jeg har prøvd å "cmake && make install" i hele kveld i mange former og fasonger, men får bare feilmeldinger. 
<Malin_> noen som har lest artikkelen på hardware.no om Ubuntu 11.04?
<Malin_> jeg skjønner ikke dette her som de skriver:
<Malin_> Det eneste vi savner i Software Center (utenom mer kommersiell programvare) er muligheten til å oppdatere programmer. Alle programmer du installerer på Ubuntu blir riktignok oppdatert av systemets dedikerte oppdateringsbehandler, men det hadde vært fint å ha alt relatert til installasjon av programvare på en plass.
<Mogget> jeg kjønte ikke helt den setningen jeg heller. kommer det ikke noe fram av konteksten i teksten?
<Malin_> i grunn ikke
<Malin_> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/ubuntu_11_04/97896
<Malin_> side 2 i saken/testen
<Malin_> de skriver jo at alt blir oppdatert gjennom egen oppdateringstjeneste. Likevel savnet de altså en måte å oppdatere via softwarecenter?
<Malin_> er det da snakk om å oppatere "manuelt" med en knapp i softwarecenter som menes da?
<Malin_> sukk
<Mogget> aner ikke, litt dårlig skrevet det der.
<Kagee> jeg tror de mener ny release, uten at jeg har lest artikkelen
<Kagee> men det får de jo ikke :-P
<Kagee> uplink <3
<Mogget> hehe
<Kagee> darwinia <3
<Kagee> *kjøpe uplink*
<Kagee> *igjen*
<Kagee> jeg tror jeg har kjøpt det to-tre ganger nå
<Mogget> hva er dette?
<Kagee> uplink!
<Kagee> uplink:hackers underground
<Mogget> jeg er fortsatt ikke med
<Mogget> dir 
<hjd> Mogget: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplink_(video_game)
<hjd> jeg har vel bare spilt demoen litt.
<Mogget> *haha da er jeg med
<Mogget> jeg husker faktisk når det her kom ut.
<Mogget> slo ikke ann så godt egentlig
<hjd> hvordan da tenker du på? Det er jo nisje-spill så det holder.
<Mogget> JEg husker bare at ingen likte spillet i det hele tatt
<Mogget> men på den tiden så var jeg veldig inn i fps verden
<hjd> har da møtt et par admins som har likt det.
<Mogget> hehe ^^
<hjd> av det jeg har sett av de andre spillene fra subversion virker det ikke helt som de satser på de store markedene heller. Men jeg mener å huske de sa i et intervju at uplink fortsatt selger, så...
<jo-erlend> apropos... Leverandørene av bluray sier det jeg har sagt i lange tider: teknologien er god nok til at ny teknologi ikke lenger frister så mye som det engang gjorde. Diablo 2 er fremdeles et skikkelig artig spill. 
<Mogget> diablo2 kommer altid til å væræ artig. jeg spiller det fortsatt sammen med noen av vennene mine :D
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg finner igjen GoodNews og BadNews-karakterene mine, så skal jeg si fra, så får dere besøk. :)
<Mogget> Den er god
<Mogget> image.exe
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at dere spiller hardcore i 2011? :)
<jo-erlend> diablo2 i barnemodus er jo ikke noe morsomt engang.
<hjd> jeg har faktisk ikke spilt d2 online.
<hjd> spilte bittelitt diablo en med en kompis når vi endelig fikk koblet pcene sammen men kom ikke så langt.
<jo-erlend> det er morsomt å spille med folk du kjenner når du faktisk dør hvis du dør. 
<Mogget> Jeg gjør det ikke for jeg har ikke char til det, men katrine er sikkert der :D
<hjd> hvor langt kommer du når du spiller hardcore+
<hjd> ?
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde en sorceress på 67 og en paladin på noen og femti. (BadNews og GoodNews, henholdsvis)
<hjd> såpass? jeg har i det hele tatt spilt mer d1 enn d2, men der kom jeg ikke lengre enn halvveis uten å dø.
<hjd> enten spiller du ekstremt defensivt, eller så gjør jeg noe feil.
<jo-erlend> du må trene deg opp og bruke huet litt mer.
<hjd> det er mulig. 
<hjd> Jeg har bare runda d2 som paladin, begynte å bli litt lei etter det så jeg spilte ikke gjennom hele med de andre karakterene
<jo-erlend> men jeg spilte også med noen kompiser som gjorde det litt enklere, ettersom vi forsterket hverandre. 
<hjd> ja, da er det sikkert lettere, enn å ta det solo.
<jo-erlend> ja, veldig. Paladin forsterker nokså betraktelig og en sterk sorceress fjerner mange av de mindre hindringene. Så har alle sine sidekicks som er spesielt designet for sine oppgaver, etc. Det er da det er morsomt. :)
<hjd> mhm det hjelper på.
<Malin_> ja, det er vel andre ting enn bedre grafikk, etc, som skal lokke folk til å kjøpe ting nå.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg håper det. 
<Malin_> ja, det gjør jo jeg også, men virker som det var mer i fokus før
<Malin_> ting var mer banebrytende kanskje
<hjd> Malin_: jeg liker hvordan feks minecraft er en kjempesuksess som kanskje kan snu det maset etter grafikk nå
<Malin_> samme med det du sier om blueray
<Malin_> poenget er vel at fysiske medier er på vei ut, er vel mer forklaringa påd et kanskje
<hjd> (og ja, jeg vet det kanskje var litt på siden)
<Malin_> hjd, minecraft? er det det spillet hvor en har en sånn sak som man "plukker" opp gull?
<jo-erlend> Microsoft kjøpte Skype for bøttevis av milliarder fordi det har marginalt høyere kvalitet enn XMPP og SIP-baserte løsninger. Vi er ikke over kneika enda, tydeligvis.
<hjd> en artikkel på db.no, mente filen hadde drept cden, men at streaming nå drepte filen...
<Malin_> men hva gjør at skype har bedre kvalitet?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg velger å tro at folk flest synes at DVD holder høy nok kvalitet. 
<Malin_> Er det umulig via XMPP å få tilsvarende lydkvalitet, eller lage tilsvarende program?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, de har noen fancy teknikker. 
<hjd> Malin_: du bygger ting. av blokker. tror du tenker på noe annet. Ikke 2d "fange ting" spill jeg tenker på.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, det er nok også en del av det. Jeg syntes at DVD var ganske rå i forhold til VHS
<Malin_> men HD er mye råere enn kvaliteten en får på DVD
<hjd> men ikke egentlig.
<Malin_> hjd, oki, da tenker jeg på et annet spill :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg hadde VCD. Det var temmelig heftige greier, selvom jeg måtte bytte CD underveis. :)
<Malin_> hjd, nei, dvd har vel ca dobbelt forbedring i forhold vhs om en kun ser på bildeoppløsning
<Malin_> :)
<hjd> dvd har et par klare fordeler foran vhs. menyer, slipper å spole, bedre kvalitet. dvd vs bluray: litt bedre bilde, javel?
<Malin_> det er større forslkjell i oppløsning fra dvd til blueray, men om folk flest ikke bryr seg, eller syntes kvaliteten fra DVD er bra nok, så er det ikke nok til at folk gidder bry seg så hardt nei
<jo-erlend> Jeg hadde til og med MP2000-kort som ga meg heftig avspilling av video. Ikke noe hakking og ikke noe flimring.. I motsetning til hvordan jeg har det i Ubuntu i 2011 med mitt HD5850-kort... :)
<hjd> Malin_: søk etter minecraft på youtube så finner du et par videoer om hvordan det er.
<hjd> Malin_: good enough, the enemy of perfection
<Malin_> hsker nå at spillet jeg tenkte på heter: Goldminer
<hjd> jeg tenkte forresten over noe her om dagen. Da youtube kom var det rimelig dårlige/helt greie videoer, men per i dag har jo mesteparten av det som er der rimelig god kvalitet. Var det en gradvis overgang som ingen andre la merke til, eller er det fordi jeg ser videoer som ble lastet opp senere?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg liker musikk fra førtitallet. Det vil være litt susing og det vil ikke være like god gjengivelse, men det betyr ingenting. Det er innholdet som teller. Forskjellen mellom DVD og Bluray er marginal sånn sett. Man ser forskjell, men gidder du å bytte ut noe pga den forskjellen? Ikke jeg. Hvis jeg skal kjøpe nytt, så kanskje. 
<Malin_> åj, kult, ligner legofigurer :)
<Malin_> ja, det spørs vel om man bytter dvd-er man har fra før
<Malin_> men tenker at om jeg skal kjøpe nytt, frister det jo å oppgradere til noe annet
<hjd> Malin_: hvordan gikk det forresten med dvder i ubuntu?
<Malin_> hjd, ah, du, det var nok min dvd-spiller som hadde skitten laser...
<Malin_> jeg prøvde med en q-tips, brillerens og en sånn brillerengjøringsfille og vips så spilte den lett som det
<Malin_> renset laseren
<hjd> ah så bra :)
<Malin_> jupp
<Malin_> rart jeg ikke tenkte på det litt før....
<Malin_> trodde det var noe hardwarefeil jeg
<Malin_> glad det ikke var det da
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta så vanskelig det er å finne en versjon av misirlou som ikke er inspirert av dick dale på youtube.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, 40-tallsmusikk er da ikke dårlig sånnsett. Grunnen til at det måtte være dårlig gjenngivelse er jo opptaksustyret fra den tida :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg fant jo faktisk en jeg likte og ikke har hørt etterhvert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q83cqp-44ag
<jo-erlend> det er selve symbolet på USAs overskyggende kulturelle makt. 
<hjd> men... *gjesp* det begynner å bli sent. Vi snakkes
 * jo-erlend samler på innspillinger av "misirlou" :)
<Malin_> åja, jeg kjenner ikke misirlou :)
<Malin_> jeg har ikke noe greie på 40-tallsmusikk da det ikke er min smak, såvidt jeg veit da
<jo-erlend> det er den "pulp fiction"-sangen, bortsett fra at den har vært spilt i mange hundre år, av tusenvis av artister på bøtter av forskjellige språk. 
<jo-erlend> hvis du vil ha en engelsk versjon, så har Connie Francis en temmelig heftig versjon. 
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde å finne en ufikset versjon av Anita Darians versjon, men jeg fant ikke... ;( Alt skal fikses å forbedres nå. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KziD7RXz66g&feature=related
<Malin_> ah :) kult
<Malin_> nei, nå må jeg ta natta jeg :)
<Malin_> eller natta er vel ikke noe man tar men
<Malin_> jeg tenkte å sove :)
<Malin_> natti natta :)
<Malin_> man merker jo man har fått noe ut av dagen, når man har sendt 2 bugraporter
<jo-erlend> nei, det er når du får "status: fixed" at du har fått noe igjen. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-13
<Trond-> Hva bruker jeg til linux når jeg brukte virtualdub til windows?
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/musicvideophotos/C/video-editing.html
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det videoredigeringsprogrammet som er installert som standard i Ubuntu, heter Pitivi. 
<Berge> Trond-: Det kommer an på hva du bruker Virtualdub til i Windows.
<jo-erlend> hva brukte du virtualdub til? Det finnes forskjellige programmer med forskjellige styrker og vanskelighetsgrader.
<Berge> Videoredigering er dog ikke en av Linux' styrker.
<Trond-> Ubuntu Programvaresenter streiker igjen
<Trond-> Brukte det for det meste til å lage XviD/MP3 videoer av
<Trond-> Bruker andre distroer det samme programvaresenteret?
<Trond-> Fikk det opp igjen når jeg trykte på en app link
<Trond-> Hva sorteres de etter i programvaresenteret? Det går ikke ann å sortere etter noe.
<Berge> Ingen anelse, jeg bruker bare aptitude (-:
<Berge> Om du kun skal enkode video, tror jeg Handbrake er tingen.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke brukt den selv, dog.
<xt> Berge: samme feil som i går
<Berge> xt: Faktisk.
<Berge> xt: Kan du poste feilmeldingene noe sted?
<xt> Hum. Det går kanskje via http dette, må sjekke proxyen min først.
<Berge> Siste synk var klokken 0600 i morges.
<Berge> Dette er sånn HTTP, ja.
<Berge> Men ble det rettet i går?
<xt> Veit ikkje
<Berge> Hrmf, permission denied-greiene igjen.
<Berge> Svenskene har problemer med at noen filer og kataloger plutselig returnerer permission denied med rsync, selv om de ser helt rett ut i filsystemet. chmod a+r eller tilsvarende fikser det.
<xt> Åh, du fann feil?
<xt> Eg vart hefta av sånn jobbting
<xt> rakk ikkje å teste meir
<Berge> Jeg fant ingen feil, nei.
<Berge> Dette burde ikke ha noe med hash sum mismatch å gjøre.
<Berge> Fnis, nattyinstallasjonen var jo litt søt.
<Berge> «Almost finished copying files…»
<Berge> Og søtt at den kan kopiere filer samtidig som man velger locale, skriver navn og slikt.
<Berge> Ahaha, og med reklame for OSet under installasjonen, i beste Windows XP-stil!
<xt> Berge: såg bra ut no. No errors
<Berge> xt: ok, bra
<xt> Orsak klaging :p
<xt> min feil i dag.
<Berge> Med eller uten proxy?
<xt> Utan.
<xt> gadd ikkje purge proxy, bare gjorde iptable-unntak
<xt> den kan ha funne på å cacha feil versjon av fila
<Berge> Det kan jo høres slik ut.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, har du prøvd pitivi? Den er som sagt installert som standard i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> Berge, den har blitt fin ja? :)
<Berge> For en eller annen verdi av fin.
<Berge> Jeg foretrekker d-i (-:
<jo-erlend> huff, det er jo så ekstremt treigt. :)
<Berge> Nei, det er raskere. Du slipper å installere alskens ræl man ikke bruker.
<Berge> PÃ¥ den annen side, det er fryktelig sjeldent jeg installerer maskiner med X.
<jo-erlend> heh.. Javel. For et tilsvarende system, så er det veldig treigt. 
<jo-erlend> men ubiquity har jo noen svakheter. Det er ikke mulig å sette opp mdadm og lvm, for eksempel. Det er jo litt primitivt. 
<Berge> Eh, veldig treigt?
<Berge> Jeg tror egentlig ikke det er så mye forskjell. Den må uansett installere og konfigurere pakkene.
<jo-erlend> vil tippe en installasjon tar ca dobbelt så lang tid? 
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Berge> Det er mest avhengig av hvor raskt du taster brukernavnet ditt, velger land og slikt. (Og det gjør jeg ganske raskt i d-i.)
<Berge> Ikke?
<jo-erlend> ubiquity gjør ikke det. Den bare kopierer. Ettersom du vet nøyaktig hvordan systemet skal være, er det meningsløst å bygge databaser og slikt underveis. Du bare kopierer dem. Langt mindre prosessering.
<Berge> Huh, jeg trykket på detaljer-trekanten og så vitterlig dpkg konfigurere ting.
<jo-erlend> klart det er noe, men mesteparten blir bare kopiert. 
<jo-erlend> dessuten kan du jo velge at ekstra ting skal lastes ned hvis du har internettilgang. Språkpakker og kodeker og sånt.
<Berge> Det kan du i d-i også.
<Berge> Nå må jeg jo nesten måle hastighetene!
<Berge> Men jeg tror ikke jeg gidder (-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg vedder ikke huset på det, men jeg er temmelig sikker på at d-i vil bruke ca dobbelt så lang tid. Det vil antakelig variere endel med maskinvare, men. 
<Berge> Ok, Ubiquity brukte 11 minutter fra jeg støvlet installasjonen til jeg er klar til å logge inn.
<Berge> (Det er eksamenstid d-:)
<si-m1> hihi
<si-m1> classic
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er ikke verst. :)
<Berge> (Det er på en virtuell maskin hvor verten har litt RAM, så disken er antagelig cachet herfra til månen.)
<Berge> Unnskyld, jeg regnet feil, jeg mente 12 minutter.
<jo-erlend> jaja. Det tar ikke så frykelig mye lenger tid på en laptop. 
<Berge> Men ja.
<Berge> d-i har nå tre minutter på seg til å gjøre seg ferdig, og den begynte akkurat med tasksel.
<Berge> (For å tangere tiden.)
<Berge> Jeg tipper den taper.
<Berge> Spørsmålet er med hvor myel
<Mogget> Av ren barnslig nysgjerrighet: hva er det dere prater om?
<Berge> s/myel/mye/
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg tror at jeg var litt snill da jeg sa at den ville bruke dobbelt så lang tid.
<Berge> Mogget: Hastighet på intsallasjon, ubiquity vs d-i (-:
<Trond-> off-topic, hvilke spill har ctf (capture the flag)?
<Trond-> eneste som ikke er quake- og ut-aktig er vel wow (world of warcraft)
<Trond-> prøvde openarena, men lite folk eller er server-browseren bare drit. dessuten logga det inn en som speedjumpa og det dreper morroa, fordi jeg ikke får det til ;P
<Berge> jo-erlend: 50% lengre tid, sånn ca.
<xt> Berge: kva er ubiquity? :p
<xt> GUI-installer?
<Berge> Ja!
<Berge> Jeg brukte den nå.
 * xt er dårlig på ubuntu
<Berge> Jeg skulle teste en virtuell maskin og støvlet feil ISO, så da tenkte jeg å gå gjennom den.
<si-m1> er mad bra
<xt> starta unity på toppen av kde4 her om dagen
<xt> det var litt..interessant
<si-m1> endelig kan man skrive inn infos mens den installerer pakker i bakgrunnen
<xt> beste installeren var jo trustix og swup
<xt> *host*
<xt> RPM er så kos ♥
<Berge> Trustix!
<xt> trur eg aldri kjem til å bli bestevenner med dpkg
<Berge> Det var tider.
<Berge> *kose dkpg*
<Berge> d-i på Debian er greier
<xt> RPM føles liksom som barndomsvenn som eg har mista kontakt med
<Berge> RPM føles som grelle hack.
<xt> Berge: i motsetning til dpkg? 
<Berge> dpkg er i det minste designet.
<xt> tools upon tools upon tools
<Berge> RPM har mest vokst frem.
<Berge> Og, vel, en moderne RPM-basert distro har samme dpkg+apt-kombinasjon, med rpm+$distroens-noe
<Berge> yum, redcarpet, SLES-greiene og hva nå alt er.
<xt> Berge, rpm + swup
<xt> var jo det som var tingen
<Berge> Ja.
<xt> kunne bruke swup til å bygge pakker òg, i chroot
<xt> swup --root /tmp/buildroot
<xt> så installere den heile base-system der og bygger rpm
<xt> var så pro !
<Berge> Men Trustix hadde ikke ISA-støtte!
<Berge> Bummer for fattige barn som meg.
<xt> Berge: trur det var isa i contrib?
<xt> hugser ikkje heilt
 * xt var pakkemaintainer
<xt> og utviklar på swup.
<Trond-> Hvilket er rot programmeringen for å lage et OS? 
<xt> Trond-: vanskelig spørsmål
<xt> kan lage OS i det meste.
<xt> må ha litt maskinkode i botn.
<Trond-> starter det med assembly språket og så bygger videre med c?
<xt> det er ein vanleg måte å gjere det på, ja
<Trond-> Er BSD nesten identisk med linux?
<kjes> Nei
<Trond-> Er det like lett å komme inn i for en ubuntu nybegynner som meg?
<kjes> Er det fylt opp sjokolade i maskinen her i 5 etg igjen?
<kjes> oj
<kjes> feil :-D
<kjes> Men; Nei
<kjes> Eller.. bare prøv du
<Trond-> hvis det ikke er like lett styrer jeg unna -)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, for en sluttbruker, så kan det være veldig likt. Men det er vesentlig annerledes under panseret. 
<jo-erlend> og det er ikke i _nærheten_ av like enkelt å komme igang med. 
<hjd> jo-erlend: ?
<xt> kjes: sjokolade!
<kjes> xt: :-D
<kjes> Det var fylt opp!
<xt> Ingen fredagssjokolade her endå.
<kjes> fytti
<xt> Men det var fredagspizza, og fredagsjordbær og fredagsis!
<xt> SÃ¥ kan vel i grunn ikkje klage :p
<kjes> Skal i bursdag rett etter jobb, så da kunne jeg starte tidlig ville jeg påstå
<krosenvold> Er det noen enkel måte å få frem maximize/minimize knappene på et vindu på i 11.04??
<Kagee> jeg bruker classic, men de kommer vel fram når du holder musa over "menubaren" ?
<krosenvold> Her er alt ribba
<krosenvold> Skal jo liksom gi det nye en sjanse før jeg bytter tilbake. Sliter med det ;)
<hjd> krosenvold: mener da å huske de skal vises som vanlig i classic. Har du lagt i gnome3, forresten?
<hjd> i=inn
<Trond-> Hva gjør dere her på en ubuntu kanal når dere kan så mye mer?
<krosenvold> Helt standard 11.04 upgrade, ikke gjort en dritt. Mangler alt som er av title bars samt resize muligheter.
<Berge> Trond-: Hjelpe hverandre, hjelpe andre og generelt fjase en del.
<Trond-> men dere er ikke på andre kanaler liksom
<Berge> Jo.
 * Kagee er på en drøss
<krosenvold> Trond-: Alle er nok på ganske mange kanaler. 
<Trond-> secret eller andre nettverk?
<kjes> Jeg er på et lite utvalg bare :-D
<Berge> Jeg er på fem nett, tror jeg.
<hjd> hm.. har ikke prøvd upgrade, men ved ren installasjon skal de da være der. Grunnen til at jeg nevnte gnome3 er at de faktisk har fjernet minimer/maksimer-knappene (!) Litt over min fatteevne, men...
<kjes> jeg er på 3 + bitlbee
<Kagee> Trond-: i tillegg til å være på to synlige kanaler på freenode, er jeg på en skjult i tillegg til å være på 4 andre nettverk
<Kagee> + bitlbee
<krosenvold> Nettopp. Er det noen tastekombo for å resize ett vindu ?
<krosenvold> Evt tast + mus ?
<Trond-> har testet nesten alle irc nettverkene og det er jo bare en håndfull interessante, hvor det er mye folk: efnet, undernet, quakenet, dalnet (kommer ikke inn) og her (freenode).
<hjd> dobbeltklikke tittelinjen veksler mellom maksimert/ikke. vet ikke med minimer
<krosenvold> hjd: Tenker mer resize
<krosenvold> Eller er det noen måte å få resatt "factory" settings når det gjelder alt desktop relatert?
<krosenvold> Jeg tror kanskje jeg har nedarvet noe skit som ødelegger 
<jo-erlend> hjd?
<Trond-> synes å huske det var mer folk før i tiden på irc. det er mange år siden jeg brukte mirc.
<Kagee> Trond-: alle openstreetmap-kanalene er på OFTC. Et par lokale kanaler jeg henger på er på efnet, ubuntukanaler på freenode
<jo-erlend> Trond-, gimpnet og oftc har endel gode kanaler. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hva finner man på gimpnet?
<kjes> gimps
<Trond-> chimpanser
<jo-erlend> evolution, pygtk, gnome... Massevis. :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: hei igjen. siden du hadde kommet rimelig langt på d2 hardcore, lurte jeg på om du har spilt noe særlig nethack?
<hjd> debian-kanalene er vel på et eller annet nettverk som ikke er freenode, uten at jeg husker hva det heter i farten...
<jo-erlend> hjd, nei.
<Berge> hjd: oftc.
<Trond-> irc skulle vært mer samlet med litt flere valgmuligheter
<krosenvold> Logget meg inn med en annen bruker og "oppdaget" at 11.04 desktoppen der ser *helt* anederledes ut en min. Noen grei måte å få min "slik" på ?
<hjd> jo-erlend: det burde du. diablo henter mye inspirasjon derfra, og det er rimelig beinhardt (men ikke urettferdig egentlig). 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, IRC skulle ha vært byttet ut med XMPP. :)
<Trond-> brb
<Berge> jo-erlend: Haha, du er fortsatt på det kjøret? (-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<xt> jo-erlend: Ta deg saman.
<kjes> enig med; xt 
<jo-erlend> jeg kan vel leve med irc en liten stund til. :)
<Trond-> Virker som Apple overtar mer på OS-sida med sine iPads
<kjes> o_O
<Trond-> Jeg tror ikke Microsoft Windows vil klare seg når alle blir angrepet hele tiden igjennom internett
<Trond-> Derfor jeg bruker Linux nå
<Trond-> Gikk trøtt av all spioneringen på maskinen min -)
<kjes> Vel.. sånn har windows hatt det i snart 15(?) år... ser ut til at de selger ganske greit med kopier av OSet sitt fortsatt
<Berge> Trond-: Bruker du tilfeldigvis Gmail?
<Kagee> hirr
<Trond-> kjes, men de har ikke sikret seg godt nok for internett bruk og diverse form for angrep
<Trond-> Berge, bruker en spamkonto der ja
<Berge> Trond-: Google? Google Calender?
<Berge> Blokker du Google Analytics? Ev. facebook.com-javascript?
<Berge> Google eier som kjent Doubleclick også.
<Trond-> bruker google 100 ganger til dagen
<Berge> Jeg tipper generelt Google står i stand til å spionere betydelig hardere på deg enn Microsoft (-:
<Trond-> søkemotoren
<jo-erlend> det er vanskelig å ikke bli sett av noen ja. Men det er noe annet å bli sett av Google og det å bli sett av kriminelle. 
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg tolket det som at han var lei av spyware og slikt, ikke at Microsoft selv spionerer. 
<Trond-> internett blir så kraftig forsøpla at jeg må ha ad-block til firefox
<Trond-> element hiding er også uunværlig
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Android fungerer jo også fint med nettbrett. Ubuntu begynner å få støtte for det også, med multitouch og greier. 
<Trond-> hvor stor er skjermen? kraftig nok til å kjøre 700mb xvid fil?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen tro på at Apple vil "overta". Det vil være plass til nokså mange aktører. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hæ?
<Trond-> apple er bak microsoft og microsoft windows er mest angrepen og øker i omfang
<hjd> jo-erlend: alle vil være best tjent med at markedet er fordelt, slik at det blir mindre monokultur og de forskjellige faktisk har noe konkurranse.
<Trond-> nettbrett? slik ipad greie?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja? 
<jo-erlend> det finnes jo mange av dem.
<Trond-> jeg kunne tenkt meg en om skjermstørrelsen er riktig for meg og kraftig nok til å kjøre en 700mb xvid fil.
<jo-erlend> hjd, ja, jeg er helt enig i det.
<Trond-> aaa er ikke kraftig nok
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja, nye ARM-dingser klarer å kjøre HD video uten problemer. 
<Trond-> laster ned en del tv-episode fra usa og uk
<krosenvold> Slettet en masse .gnome aktige ting fra brukeren min og vips hadde jeg langt mer normalt utseende på 11.04'en
<jo-erlend> jeg har et sånt ARM-kort som er omtrent to år gammelt. Det kjører helt fint video i 1360x768 eller hva det er for noe. 
<hjd> som er en av grunnene til at jeg er glad for at apple går fremover, samt ubuntu/andre oser. Det presser også igjennom fokus på plattformuavhengighet som jeg liker :)
<Trond-> jeg tror fremtiden blir monopolisert for markedet
<jo-erlend> det har jeg ingen som helst tro på.
<jo-erlend> tvert imot. Det vil bli mange, mange flere aktører, både på maskinvare og programvare.
<hjd> hvorfor? 
<Trond-> windows vil dø ut slik det går mot dag
<Trond-> hvert år øker antall virus, malware, trojaner og alt det der.
<jo-erlend> hjd, først og fremst fordi det blir så veldig enkelt etterhvert som man går over til SoC-basert design. Med fri programvare vet vi jo at det er forholdsvis enkelt å komme opp og igang. Ubuntu er et godt eksempel. Mint er et annet. 
<hjd> SoC?
<jo-erlend> system on chip. Sånn som OMAP4, for eksempel, hvor alt i prinsippet ligger i chippen. Resten er nærmest bare for å kunne koble til saker og ting.
<hjd> jeg tror det er heller viktigere at feks apple viser at det faktisk finnes alternativer til windows, og at ubuntu drar linux ut av kun for nerder/programmere-nisjen. Et av de største problemen er at butikken kun selger pcer med windows, så folk kjøper pcer med windows.
<jo-erlend> det viktigste er at Ubuntu blir et skikkelig godt operativsystem for de som velger å bruke det.
<Trond-> brukervennlighet tror jeg er key for linux os
<hjd> jo-erlend: ja. Jeg er fortsatt tilhenger av build it and they will come. :)
<Trond-> jeg må jo i terminalen når jeg skal spille spill
<jo-erlend> huh?
<hjd> tja.. jeg lurer på om litt av brukervennligheten til apple er at de har nevnt det i hver eneste reklame de siste ti årene.
<hjd> Trond-: hvilket spill? de fleste får da ikoner i menyen?
<Trond-> har ikke fått noe ikoner i unity av noe jeg har installert selv fra Programvaresenteret
<Trond-> har lagt alt til selv manuelt
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med "lagt til selv manuelt"?
<Trond-> drar ikoner over til Unity
<jo-erlend> mener du det feltet til venstre? Det er ikke meningen at programmer skal få ikoner der automatisk. 
<Trond-> i WinXp fikk jeg velge hvor ikonene skulle legge seg. som regel 3 steder.
<jo-erlend> samme som i Ubuntu altså. 
<jo-erlend> eller mente du det der at alle installasjonsprogrammer i windows foreslår å legge ikoner på skrivebordet?
<Trond-> Hvor skal de legge seg da når jeg kun bruker Unity?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Programmer > Spill. 
<Trond-> Den menyen har jeg bare om jeg kjører Classic
<jo-erlend> høyreklikk på Programmer i launcheren (til venstre) og velg spill. 
<Kagee> woot? får man opp en skikkelig meny om man høyreklikker ?
<jo-erlend> eller klikk på ubuntu-knappen og velg "flere programmer". Der får du opp alle programmer, eller så kan du velge "spill" i kategorien øverst til høyre.
<Trond-> Ok, litt langt å gå i forhold til Classic.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det kommer litt an på hva du mener med skikkelig meny. Det er ingen kaskader. Bare en kategorioversikt. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja. Når jeg skal spille poker, så trykker jeg super, skriver "pok" og trykker enter. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg tenker på noe som ligner den i classic
<Trond-> står ikke noe super her hos meg
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er den knappen på tastaturet som pleier å ha windows-ikon på seg. 
<jo-erlend> det er det samme som skjer hvis du klikker på ubuntuknappen øverst til venstre. 
<Trond-> spiller du online da?
<jo-erlend> det hender. pokerth, heter det. Fint pokerspill. Ligger i arkivene.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvilket spill er det du må åpne terminal for å starte? 
<Trond-> hvordan restarter jeg Ubuntu Programvaresenter? FÃ¥r ikke frem noe igjen
<jo-erlend> hmm. Lukk vinduet? 
<Trond-> jo-erlend, kan hende jeg ikke trengte det likevel
<Trond-> får ikke testet nå siden spill er avinstallert
<jo-erlend> du skal få opp alt du trenger i dash. (den du får opp når du trykker super)
<Trond-> det var sikkert derfra jeg hentet ikonene når jeg la dem i Unity
<Trond-> quake og minecraft var begge terminal tror jeg
<jo-erlend> du mener den til venstre? Det er launcheren i unity. Unity inkluderer også panelet øverst og linser, etc. 
<Trond-> nquake het det vel kanskje
<Trond-> hva heter den da unity-launcher?
<jo-erlend> ikke anta at du må bruke terminal til ting. Det er svært sjelden nødvendig. Det er et nyttig verktøy, men du _trenger_ det sjelden. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja.
<Trond-> gjør ikke meg noe at jeg brukte terminal. følte meg litt proff -)
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det var ikke meningen å si at du ikke skulle bruke det, bare at det ikke er nødvendig. 
<jo-erlend> men som sagt.. Hvis du trykker super og begynner å skrive, så ser du at du får opp bedre og bedre resultater. 
<jo-erlend> hehe.. For eksempel, hvis du skriver inn "po", så får du opp Strømstyring. (Power manager eller noe sånt)
<Trond-> ja. litt rart den foreslår random ting å laste ned.
<jo-erlend> ja, det har vært diskutert. 
<jo-erlend> bbl
<Trond-> linux bruker mye minne. 1gb/2gb brukt
<Trond-> trodde det var windows som sugte på sånt
<Kagee> jeg tro svaret vil være - et OS som ikke bruker alt rammen din er det som suger
<hjd> jeg kjører virtuelle maskiner som fint takler ubuntu med 512mb
<Kagee> Trond-: hvorfor skal _ikke_ all rammen din brukes ?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du har lyst til å bruke 100% minne, ellers er det bortkastet.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, men Ubuntu _trenger_ mindre minne enn Windows. Langt mindre. 
<Trond-> trenger ikke bruke 100% med xchat og firefox oppe
<Mogget> Skal også nevnes at linux generelt bruker all ledig minne til caching av filer og div.
<Mogget> så fordi om linux bruker masse minne så er det ofte fordi den velger å cache data
<hjd> eneste jeg lurer litt på er hvordan bruke 100% tilgjengelig ram fungerer med å holde lave minimumskrav, hvor forenelig er det egentlig?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, som sagt... Det er ikke nødvendig, men fint. Det gjør at ting fungerer raskere, for eksempel når du søker etter programmer. Man _kunne_ lese gjennom disken hver gang, men det tar mye lenger tid og bruker mye mer strøm. Hvis du har ledig minne, så er det fint å bruke det.
<jo-erlend> hjd, du fikk et eksempel der. Det er ikke nødvendigvis noen motsetning. 
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er bare hva som tviholder på minne og hva som kan frigjøres ved behov. 
<hjd> ja forsåvidt. Så sagt på en annen måte, programmet trenger x ram for å kjøre, men vil kjøre raskere hvis du har flere ganger x ram å kaste etter det.
<Mogget> hjd: ja, til en viss grad.
<Trond-> ssd disker er vel kanskje tingen da
<Mogget> 32 bit systemer kan fortsatt ikke bruke mer enn 4GB RAM, men hvis du har 64 bit systemer så er det bare å kjøre på
<Berge> Mogget: Nja, du har PAE.
<hjd> Mogget: bortsett fra PAE, men det regnes vel som en hack
<Kagee> Trond-: ssd er fortsatt treigere enn ram
<Mogget> Berge: PAE er ikke en reel løsning etter min mening. Hvis jeg ikke husker feil så bruker man da opp adresse område til andre enheter?
<Berge> Mogget: Du har rett men husker feil.
<Berge> PAE er et slags hack.
<Berge> Uten PAE får du dog ikke brukt 4GB RAM i praksis, siden alskens PCI-enheter og dill i maskinen også trenger adressering.
<hjd> og grafikkortet, som fører til at utallige folk på forum lurer på hvorfor de har bare 3.5 gig ram
<jo-erlend> finnes det noen særlig god grunn til å bruke 32bit idag? 
<Mogget> Berge: var det jeg mente. Når man har så mye minne så får man uansett ikke brukt det ordentlig. 
<hjd> jo-erlend: hvis du har en 32-bits cpu, feks?
<hjd> men jo jeg ser poenget ditt
<Mogget> jo-erlend: fordi om 64bit virker stabilt på overflaten så er 64bits teknologi fortsatt bleeding edge
<jo-erlend> er det?
<Mogget> Er mange utfordringer som må løses med 64bit før den virekelige store fordelen med det kommer. Mener jeg iallefall
<jo-erlend> for eksempel?
<Mogget> jo-erlend: ja. Spesielt innenfor operativsystemer så er det store utfordringer 
<hjd> 64bits regnes fortsatt som bleeding edge?
<hjd> noen som vet hvordan legacy 16bits og tidligere programmer håndteres i 64bit-verden forresten?
<Berge> Uh, 64-bit-maskiner har vært standard i forskjellig maskinvare siden 70-tallet.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: et eksempel f.eks. er minne. I et 32 bit system så kan man adressere 4GB minne, i et 64 bit system så kan man addressere 2^64 som er veldig mange terrabytes.
<Berge> Mogget: Med PAE _får_ du brukt alt minnet ditt på en 32-bit-maskin, selv om andre ting enn RAM trenger adressering.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: dersom TLB og pagetable skal inneholde innformasjon om så mange terrabytes så vil vært eneste oppslag i MMU/RAM bli supertrege
<Kagee> Mogget: du mener to exabytes?
<Berge> 64-bit kom til x86 og PowerPC i 2002 eller noe slikt.
<Berge> Ikke akkurat bleeding edge (-:
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg prøvde å finne ut hvor mye 2^64 er, men det tok for lang tid så jeg valgte å la han regne ut selv :D
<Berge> /calc 2^64
<Berge> Det er skikkelig mye.
<Mogget> Berge: det er jo bleeding edge i den forstannd at mye av disse tingene i 32bit arkitekturen som gjør  OS raske ikke  direkte kan brukes på 64bit grunnet de store forskjellene.
<Mogget> Så ting må utvikles og testes :)
<Kagee> 2⁶⁴
<Berge> Mogget: NÃ¥ sykler du.
<Berge> Mogget: Har du eksempler på hva du snakker om?
<Berge> x86-64 gjør stort sett ting like raskt som x86, og noen operasjoner er betydelig raskere.
<jo-erlend> er vel omtrent 2^40 som kan brukes i praksis, mener jeg å huske?
<Berge> I PAE?
<jo-erlend> 64bit. 
<Berge> Det er alle 64 bitene.
<Berge> I PAE varierer det fra implementasjon til implementasjon, men rundt 44 bit er vanlig, iirc.
<Mogget> Berge: pagetables som mapper virtuelle pages til pageframes. Hver process som kjører på OS må ha en slik table. Hvis man skulle brukt pagetables likt med 32bits så måtte man ha søkt gjennom store mengder data
<Berge> Mogget: Derfor bruker man større page tables.
<Berge> Men ja, om du skal støtte seriøse mengder RAM, må du potensielt inn med et nytt tabelloppslag.
<Mogget> mhm, men pagetable som mapper 2 exabytes eller hva det var kagee nevnte?
<Berge> Hvor mange systemer støtter 2 EB RAM?
<Berge> Du trenger ikke å ha pagetables for mer enn du har av RAM.
<Mogget> ikke mange, men det er jo det OS må kunne mappe i sin virtuelle pagetable dersom det skal være 64bits
<Kagee> Jeg har 4 GB, og det brukes kun opp når VLC klikker sideveis og vil ha 8+Gb
<Mogget> hehe ^^
<Berge> Mogget: Ja, men so? Det er jo det samme der.
<Mogget> mhm :)
<Mogget> Et annet eksempel for hvorfor 64bits kan være mer kukint er flernivå oppslag i minne. Slik som det har blitt gjort i filsystemer lenge.
<Berge> Det var det vi snakket om? (-:
<Berge> Og hvorfor er det så ille?
<Kagee> Vet noen om CAcert har begynt å gi ut sertifikater igjen ?
<Berge> Altså, har du konkrete problemer du vil meddele, eller driver du en akademisk øvelse?
<Mogget> Berge: Meg du prater til og jeg vil bare diskutere. Jeg har operativsystemer på skolen om dagen og jeg bare elsker å få mer innsikt i kernellen :D
<Berge> Kan du diskutere noe substansielt i stedet? (-:
<Berge> Du kan f.eks. få underbygge hvorfor 64-bit er bleeding edge.
<Berge> Det var det kanskje hjd som mente, dog.
<Mogget> Jeg mener det er bleeding edge fordi det er relativt nytt og vi møter pproblematikk som ikke er blitt gjennomtenkt ut hode og rompa i flere år.
<Mogget> Var nok jeg som nevnte bleeding edge først.
<hjd> ja, jeg bare lurte når mogget sa det først.
<Berge> Jeg påstår at det ikke er relativt nytt. Jeg har brukt 64-bit-maskiner ganske lenge.
<Berge> Har du noen eksempler på dette?
<Mogget> Et litt mere praktisk eksempel er jo lyd og bilde. Man må jo i noen tilfeller fortsatt wrappe 32 bits systemer inn i 64 bits hjemmemekk for at ting skal fungere.
<Berge> Hva i alle dager har det med maskinvaren å gjøre?
<Berge> Det er jo fordi det ikke finnes 64-bit-varianter av en del programvare.
<Mogget> det har ingenting med maskinvare direkte å gjøre, men 64bit problematikk
<jo-erlend> ja, men det var også der samtalen begynte. Jeg spurte om det fremdeles finnes gode grunner til å bruke 32bit.
<Berge> Vel, ja, om «Flash virker ikke i 64-bit» er problematikk.
<Berge> I disse dager funker vel det (-:
<jo-erlend> Flash funker fint i 64bit. 
<jo-erlend> dvs.. Det funker. 
<Berge> Det funker like dårlig som i 32-bit? (-:
<jo-erlend> ja. :)
<Mogget> flash i linux er litt småpinlig emne :P
<Berge> s/i linux//
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke prøvd den der nye.. Hva heter den igjen? Lightspark? 
<Mogget> men det har jo blitt bedre i det siste?
<jo-erlend> ja og som Berge sier, er ikke det en god grunn til å velge 32bit lenger.
<si-m1> en god grunn til å velge 32bit er å ha en 32bit cpu
<si-m1> fins ikke så mange andre gode grunner
<jo-erlend> er det noen som har prøvd Lightspark forresten? De sier at den fungerer veldig bra.
<hjd> ser lightspark recommends gnash. Er det et relatert prosjekt eller er det uavhengig?
<jo-erlend> begge deler, såvidt jeg forstår.
<hjd> relatert, men uavhengig?
<jo-erlend> ja. Begge er jo flashimplementasjoner. Lightspark kan ikke kjøre som standalone, tror jeg. Så de utfyller hverandre, men lightspark skal være endel bedre på de tingene den gjør.
<hjd> hm.. jeg installerte gnash på et tidspunkt, men fikk det ikke til å fungere. Skal se litt mer på det en eller annen gang jeg får tid...
<jo-erlend> jeg er mer interessert i plugin for firefox. 
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke fornøyd med Adobes plugin når jeg bruker video, så jeg har lyst til å kikke på lightspark. 
<xt> ff suxxxx
<xt> er jo chrome som er tingen !
<Kagee> chromium!
<hjd> hva hadde nettleser med saken å gjøre? de bruker da samme plugin, alle sammen. Og for de som lurte: Opera/ff her.
<si-m1> chrome har innebygd plugin
<hjd> fortsatt adobe sin. Dessuten skal de vel fjerne den igjen hvis jeg ikke husker feil
<si-m1> er vel lei av å maintaine alle hullene til adobe
<hjd> forøvrig foretrekker jeg å kunne blokkere plugins som flash og annet, og laste inn kun det jeg vil se selv. Som funker fint med opera ut av boksen, og firefox med noscript eller lignende
<xt> og i chrome :p
<hjd> har kun brukt chromium bittelitt, men likte det ikke av diverse grunner...
<hjd> det/den?
<xt> ho?
<Mogget> Jeg syns det var dumt at chromium ikke explisitt forteller meg hvor jeg finner ting og tang. jeg følte hele tiden at jeg måtte gjette meg til hvordan jeg fikk gjort ting.
<hjd> det var noe av det som plaget meg og. At de hadde tatt veldig mye valg, som jeg ikke fant ut hvordan jeg kunn gjøre om på.
<hjd> Dessuten mangler de fleste nettlesere mye funksjonalitet som jeg kun finner i Opera, men så er jeg biased også da :p
<Mogget> firefox for meg, jeg begynte å bruke det og det har gjort jobben sidenn.
<Mogget> eneste jeg savner er en parameter so gjør ff til en lynks lignende  browser i cli :)
<hjd> Du kan vel slå av bilder/css og få noe lignende?
<hjd> men ikke i cli kanskje, nei
<Mogget> man får jo ikke startet opp fff uten x i bunnen.
<Mogget> s/fff/ff
<hjd> ja, så ikke det først. Skjønte hva du mente nå.
<Mogget> :)
<si-m1> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/ubuntu_11_04/97896
<geirha> s/ff/fx/
<geirha> Jeg bruker w3m hvis jeg trenger en nettleser i en terminal
<hjd> eller wget / less ?
<hjd> greit nok hvis jeg trenger den ene filen eller et dokument. Regner med jeg ville installert noe mer egnet hvis jeg faktisk skulle bruke det litt.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg installerte lightspark, men jeg finne ikke helt ut hvordan jeg bruker den i firefox?
<hjd> jo-erlend: sett om den dukker opp under about:plugins?
<jo-erlend> ja. den er ikke der.
<Kagee> finnes det noe enkelt/pakkeløsningsverktøy for å plotte inn wlansendere på et kart?
<Mogget> Kagee: google maps og java? 
<Mogget> jeg er klar over at det ikke er en pakke, men med tanke på ditt interessefelt og kunnskaper
<Kagee> det ser ut som om jeg var på jakt etter kismet
<Trond-> Hva slags spill spilles på Amiga, kun de gamle Amiga spillene?
<Trond-> Av og til må jeg trykke ENTER to ganger for å sende i XChat
<Berge> Nei, man spiller alle de nye spillene. *g*
<Trond-> Hvor kan jeg se de nye spillene? Jeg visste ikke at det fantes en gang.
<Trond-> Mente du PC-spill for Amiga?
<Kagee> kismet i ubuntu var jo FÆLT gammel
<Kagee> Ubuntu Packages - For whatever reason, Ubuntu has stopped updating Kismet in their repositories.
<Kagee> aha.... den burde jeg ha elst
<Malin_> Kagee, hva er egentlig kismet?
<Kagee> Malin_: wlan logger
<Kagee> kort sagt
<Malin_> ah
<Kagee> den kan også korellere wlansignaler med gps-data for å få posisjonen til nettverkene
<hjd> kismet er vel egentlig beregnet på wardriving
<Kagee> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/linux-world-map-large.png
<Kagee> hjd: jeg er på en tidligere minitærleir, der forskjellige bygninger nå er utleid. Tenkte jeg skulle kartelegge litt :)
<Kagee> Finnes det noen åpen WLAN-posisjons-oversikt? (som OSM for kart)
<hjd> minitærleir? for et flott bilde. åh, militæret.
<Kagee> -_-
 * Kagee mistenker at hjd har en fot-fetisj
<hjd> hei, jeg bare kommenterer det du skriver
<hjd> mener å huske en kompis matchet data fra kismet opp mot posisjoner på kart i et eller annet program, men aner ikke hva det het.
<Kagee> det følger med et program for å lage kart
<Kagee> men om de fantes noen database med f.eks reverse lookup
<hjd> jeg vet ikke.
<hjd> Det kartet ville vært mye bedre hvis det faktisk tok utgangspunkt i antall brukere for størrelse på landene. Jeg skjønner heller ikke hvorfor ubuntu og debian er såpass adskilte som de er.
<hjd> også liker jeg fortsatt det bildet her da, som jeg egentlig synes sier litt mer http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<Malin_> ser en distro heter kiwi
<Malin_> kanskje det kommer en som heter rema1000 også? :p
<Malin_> så rart. ser av kartet at MeeGo er bygd på en distro som er Debian-basert. Trodde MeeGo benyttet seg av rpm-pakker jeg
<hjd> meego ble til etter at maemo (basert på debian) og moblin slo seg sammen. Utover det vet jeg ikke
<Malin_> åj, dette virket jo litt hardcore.... http://maemo.org/downloads/product/Maemo5/smssend/
<Malin_> hjd, okey
<hjd> tja, det er jo os for mobiltelefoner så det er ikke så veldig hardcore.
<hjd> regner med at sms er såpass standardisert at hvis meldingen er satt sammen og sendt riktig spiller det ikke så mye rolle innhold/nr kommer fra cli eller gui
<hjd> apropos distroer; noen som vet om det fortsatt er liv i easypeasy? Ser ikke ut til å skjedd noe særlig utvikling eller utgivelser på en stund.
<hjd> Malin_: eller jo det er jo hardcore med et os for telefoner, men at oset da kan sende sms er ikke så hardcore i seg selv. (merket det kanskje var litt feil først)
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> nei, jeg mente vel at det så litt kult ut å sende sms via cli
<Malin_> men ja, det er jo neppe noen bragd sånnsett
<hjd> joda, fortsatt kult, men ikke så overraskende med tanke på at det er en telefon. Det åpenbare spørsmålet er om det vil funke hvis du kjører det på en pc.
<Malin_> virker nok ikke på en pc om det er via gsm-nettet
<Malin_> med ssh kan jeg jo sende sms på N900en via pc-en
<Malin_> savner en litt raskere N900 når det gjelder håntering av pakkebehandleren. Har jo brukt en time snart på å oppdatere alle repoene osv for å installere ett program + oppdatere(har begynt å deaktivere en del for å slippe dette til vanlig nå)
<Malin_> sukk
<brik> Malin_: har du prøvd den andre pakkebehandleren? den skal visstnok være raskere
<Malin_> har det, men tar jo lang tid der også, om man har alle repoene aktivert
<Malin_> skal deaktivere noen igjen nå, men er jo upraktisk
<brik> ja, det er det :(
<Malin_> selv med få repoer syntes jeg begge er i tregeste laget
<Malin_> trekker jo litt ned
<Malin_> er sånne småting som trekker ned, men andre ting igjen veier jo over
<Malin_> hovedgrunnen til at den heter faster application manager er vel at det går raskere å installere fordi man kan velge flere program samtidig
<brik> den er ikke like treg når du først åpner den heller
<Malin_> håper i grunn på at man kan få flash 10.2 på den jeg da
<Malin_> nei?
<brik> tar jo 5 min når man åpner den vanlige før man faktisk får ei liste med programmer
<Malin_> noen ganger virker det som om hele maskina blir treg, så nå reboota jeg
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> driver enda å oppdaterer den fast application manaager også....
<brik> men innbilte meg at den andre var raskere :P
<Malin_> selv om jeg har deaktivert alle dev-repoene, extras osv
<Trond-> Lurer på noe vanskelig. Si at jeg har noe hardware jeg setter sammen. For å få de til å kommunisere sammen er det firmware som er første software steget?
<Malin_> ja.., men det ser vel raskere ut når man ser den progress-baren?
<Malin_> Trond-, jeg vil tro det er bios aller først, så firmware
<Malin_> men kan være jeg tar feil nå
<brik> let's try
<Trond-> Er OS rett etterpå i hierkiet?
<Malin_> brik, ah, jeg har ikke deaktivert pakkearikvene i fast application manager, så det forklarer hvorfor den bruker en del tid...
<Malin_> Trond-, jeg tror det funker ca sånn her: Bios -> Firmware -> Kjerna i OS-et -> Programmer
<Malin_> Der kjerna i OSet f.eks. har drivere etc?
<Malin_> men noen kan sikkert si i fra om jeg er på jordet, åkern, lopphavet osv, men jeg tror det er noe slikt
<brik> Malin_: den raske tok under 1 min her, har vel noe med at den ikke henter hele lista først
<Malin_> ja, jeg tok update catalogs for å teste, og da tok det vel over 1 minutt
<Kagee> Trond-: Hardware? Firmware? Hva er det du egnetlig ønsker å gjøre ?
<Malin_> nå har jeg deaktivert x2go, opera-repoen, alle dev, extas osv
<Malin_> skal se hva den rapporterer nå
<Malin_> brik, gikk betydelig raskere nå ja
<Malin_> skal ut med noe søppel jeg
<Trond-> Bare lurer på hvordan all denne dataen opererer. Skal jeg starte med bios som er første steget for kommunikasjon mellom hardwaret hvordan lager dem det egentlig siden man ikke kan programmere? For bios er jo først.
<Kagee> Trond-: "siden man ikke kan programmere" ?
<Malin_> ja, biosen prater vel med hardwaren
<Trond-> Ja, når bios er først i programmeringsrekken. Ingen programmering kommer før bios. 
<Malin_> Så kan man vel få de til å prate raskere sammen, etc?
<hjd> Malin_: rimelig grei oversikt. eneste den kanskje mangler er hardware abstraction layer før kjernen
<Kagee> Trond-: programmeringsrekken ?
<Malin_> hjd, åj, ja, det kjente jeg ikke til :)
<Malin_> Jeg undervurderer meg jo selv litt, så tja, jeg må bli litt røffere :D
<Trond-> man kan programmere bios > firmware > kernel > apps
<Malin_> jeg hacket noe i BIOS på min gamle DV6158eu
<Trond-> men hva programmerte bios?
<Malin_> ah, hva kom først av høna og egget?
<Trond-> noe sånt ja -P
<hjd> Malin_: nei det er en litt skjult del. Basically gjør den at kjernen kan håndtere hardwaren samme hva det egentlig er.
<Malin_> må vel ha gått gradvis i starten antar jeg :)
<Malin_> hjd, aha :)
<Malin_> man kan jo utvikle en bios på en datamaskin Trond- , så en slipper jo å bruke 0 og 1 tall tror jeg
<Kagee> Trond-: ehhh... koden på biosen lages på vanlig måte, kompileres til kode som kan kjøres på biosen og lagres der?
<Malin_> finnes noe som heter openBIOS tror jeg, men å begynne å flashe bios med sånt... næh.. tørr ikke jeg
<Trond-> men når du lager bios bruker du en datamaskin som allerde har bios > firmware > osv
<Malin_> var jo livredd den gangen jeg flashet biosen på den gamle laptoppen etter jeg hadde modfisert bios-fila :S anbefaler ikke... eneste jeg skjønte der var noe med å aktivere ps/2-støtte
<Malin_> så kan være eneste jeg fikk gjort etter det var fungerende mus i programmer man starter fra hirens boot cd :p
<Kagee> Trond-: so ?
<Malin_> Trond-, ja? :)
<Trond-> det er det jeg lurer på. hva lager bios -)
<Kagee> Trond-: -_-
<Malin_> men ja, jeg skjønner jo hvordan du tenker. Den første bios-lignende saken må vel ha vært hardcode med hullkort kanskje? hva veit jeg ;)
<Malin_> Jeg skjønner hva Trond- lurer på, men klarer ikke forklare det :p
<Trond-> leser gjerne en link om du har
<Malin_> Trond-, tror ikke jeg har det
<Kagee> Trond-: jeg gidder ikke fortelle deg hele hitorien om microcontrollere. Du får lese på wikipedia eller ta et kurs på en høgskole elns
<Trond-> begynner det med fysikk og strøm ?
<Kagee> ja.
<Malin_> kanskje de måtte lodde komponenter for å lage første bios, slik at det hele foregikk mekanisk, så laget de kanskje programmerbare chipper siden. Ser for meg noe sånt
<Malin_> nei, må ut med søpla
<Malin_> tilbake om litt ;)
<Malin_> klem
<Kagee> jeg kan i teorien hele greia, men det har tatt meg 8 år å lære det
<Trond-> ja, data er veldig undervurdert. folk ser på gui og alt virker såre enkelt, men arbeidet bak er jo noe av det mest kompliserte man kan tenke seg.
<Kagee> this is true
<Malin_> back
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> man merker det når noen kunne finne på å spørre meg om hvordan man kunne søke jobb hos Opera når det var på internett
<Malin_> lol
<Malin_> ja, alt kommer jo bare av seg selv liksom
<Kagee> hirr
<hjd> vent hva? Neste gang kan du overraske dem ved å si at google har kontorer?
<hjd> men har du søkt jobb hos Opera, eller bare kommenterte du andres undring over at det var mulig?
<Malin_> hjd, jeg søkte en jobb der som QA en gang, fikk den nok ikke, og er vel kanskje ikke kvalifisert foreløpig heller
<Malin_> men hadde jo vært en drøm for meg å jobbe for dem :)
<hjd> ah, ok :)
<Malin_> nei,får vel ta en liten tur på butikken også
<kjetilbmoe> finnes det en god måte å identifisere vinduer på? Finner ikke helt ut hvilken prosess jeg må avslutte ...
<geirha> xprop  eller  xwininfo  kan gi noen ledetråder.
<jo-erlend> hvordan fungerer revisjonskontroll med sånt som libreoffice-dokumenter? Spiller typen dokumenter noen rolle for bzr, for eksempel?
<Kagee> jeg mener at iallrfall git skal ha god stotte for doc/x
<jo-erlend> jeg må prøve å bli flinkere til å bruke sånt aktivt. Også må jeg få samlet det jeg driver med et sted. bzr er ganske god på sånt, er det ikke?
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg har forstått, så har git og bzr mye til felles? 
<geirha> Kommer vel mest an på om det er tekstformat eller binærformat på filene.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: vi diskuterte dette på en annen kanal her om dagen. Både git og subversion vil begge klare den jobben relativt fint.
<Mogget> jag kan ikke svare for cvs, men både git og subversion skal klare binærfiler tilfredstillende.
<geirha> subversion håndterer ikke binære filer like bra som tekstfiler, naturlig nok.
<geirha> Du får nesten garantert konflikt hvis to stykker endrer en binær fil samtidig.
<Mogget> geirha: det kan godt hende, jeg har ikke prøvd meg i praktis på det der. Jeg brukte subversion for backup i et år og var generelt fornøyd inntil itsjefen for skolen sa at jeg burde bruke git grunnet bedre binærfil støtte
<Mogget> men i etterkant så har jeg ikke merket noen praktis forskjell på repoene mine
<geirha> Nei, du merker ikke noe hvis det bare er du som gjør endringer
<Mogget> mhm, bare jeg som bruker den. Det er noen andre som har lesetilgang, men det gjør jo ingen forskjell
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-14
<Trond-> Hvordan installerer jeg plugin http://www.quakelive.com? Står at den ikke er kompatible med Firefox 4.0.1
<Kagee> du venter til de støtter 4 ?
<Trond-> Hadde faktisk ikke noe med det å gjøre, men grådighet. Kan fikse det manuelt.
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<jo-erlend> men jeg la merke til at Moonlight virket med Firefox 4 i begynnelsen av Natty også kom det en oppgradering til firefox som ødelag det. Det er ikke helt bra, synes jeg.
<Trond-> måtte laste ned fila og flytte en fil inni der igjen til plugins så funka det
<Trond-> Thunderbird mangler ikoner oppe til venstre. Kan ikke lukke det -/
<jo-erlend> alt+f4?
<jo-erlend> du kan eventuelt bruke xkill, men det er mer brutalt. 
<Trond-> alt+f4 virka
<Trond-> quakelive var kjedelig
<Trond-> liker bedre quakeworld (nquake)
<Trond-> savner quake-ctf
<holand> noen som vet om en god linux versjon til en elgammel laptop?
<jo-erlend> holand, ja, mange. Kan du definere "eldgammel laptop"?
<holand> 98 modell
<jo-erlend> mindre enn 256MB RAM antakelig? 192 eller noe sånt kanskje?
<Trond-> bruker man fingrer eller penn på disse skjerm datamaskinene slik som ipad?
<jo-erlend> jeg ville antakelig ha prøvd Lubuntu på den. Det bruker lite minne og er veldig raskt, samtidig veldig brukervennlig. Men hvis du har mindre enn 256MB RAM, tror jeg du må bruke alternate installer.
<holand> lurer på 192 mulig mer, copaq armada 74000
<jo-erlend> Trond-, fingre. Og kall det noe annet enn "slik som ipad". De var hverken først ute eller best. 
<Trond-> ikke? eneste jeg kjenner til
<jo-erlend> holand, du kan prøve med Lubuntu desktopcd. Funker det ikke, så prøver du med alternate. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, i Norge var Huawei ute lenge, lenge før noen av de andre og nå finnes det nokså mange av dem. Samsung har en veldig fin en. LG har noen. Toshiba har en helt rå en. 
<Trond-> vet ikke om fingerskjermer frister så mye med masse fingermerker på
<jo-erlend> de har sine bruksområder, men jeg føler ingen trang til å anskaffe en. 
<Trond-> er det ingen som satser på hjemme-pc med hardwaret i skjermen?
<Trond-> er jo mange som bare bruker det til kontor og internett
<holand> jo-erlend. noen versjone av ubuntu du ville anbefale?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Du får kjøpt sånne. 
<jo-erlend> Samsung hadde en veldig fin sånn for noen år siden. 
<jo-erlend> holand, jeg prøvde å si at Lubuntu er veldig fin for ressurssvake PCer. Prøv med Desktop-CD først (grafisk installasjonsprogram). Hvis den ikke har nok minne, så bruker du alternate cd. 
<jo-erlend> holand, jeg vil ikke anbefale Ubuntu til en sånn maskin. Det kommer til å bli for tungt, med mindre du oppgraderer minnet. Men Lubuntu er veldig brukervennlig og fint. 
<holand> ok vi prøver..
<jo-erlend> holand, si fra hvordan det går? :)
<holand> det skal jeg.. gleder meg til å fyre i gang den gamle haugen..
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du får også kjøpt tynnklienter som monteres bak på skjermen, som et litt tjukt vesa-feste. Da slipper du å bytte pc hvis skjermen går i stykker og sånt. Dessuten får du flere skjermer å velge mellom og prislappen blir lavere. 
<Trond-> skjønte jeg ikke
<Trond-> kan jeg velge en tilfeldig skjerm og kjøpe en tynnklient som inneholder hardware og få montert bak skjermen jeg kjøpte?
<jo-erlend> riktig.
<jo-erlend> jeg har et kort som ikke er stort større enn et visa-kort, som er kraftig nok i massevis for mange oppgaver. Det kommer mengder av sånne på markedet nå. pandaboard.org, for eksempel. 
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu har komplett støtte for det kortet i 11.04, forresten. 
<Trond-> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=622236#extra den var ikke tynn nok
<Trond-> lol -> komplett
<jo-erlend> hvis du må kjøre Windows på den, så er den typen tynnklient mye bedre. Windows kan ikke kjøre på ARM. Men jeg vil si at Pandaboard er en god del kraftigere enn den boksen der. 
<jo-erlend> pandaboard bruker også en hel del mindre strøm, tydeligvis. HP-boksen krever 65W. Pandaboard krever 5W. 
<jo-erlend> hva er det som skjer med norske medier? «– Politiet var raskt på stedet og fikk bragt kvinnen til ambulanse for videre transport til Ullevål sykehus. Hun ikke være livstruende skade, skriver politiet i en pressemelding.» <-- NRK.
<Trond-> hehe
<Malin_> ARM har et kontor i Trondheim :) Det er jo litt skøy
<jo-erlend> det skulle ha vært litt morsomt å teste hvor godt ubuntu-knappen og launcheren fungerer på et nettbrett. Det er enkelt å henge pekeren over hjørnet med mus, men det blir vel litt vanskeligere med en finger. 
<Malin_> ja, har du fått installert på N900 enda? Men et nettbrett blir jo noe annet
<Malin_> Noen lesebrett der ute hvor en selv kan velge OS?
<jo-erlend> jada. 
<jo-erlend> "lesebrett"? Mener du ebokleser? Det vet jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend> nå ble det litt forvirring her forresten. Nei, jeg har ikke installert ubuntu på n900 enda og det vil være det samme der. 
<jo-erlend> men ja, det finnes endel nettbrett hvor man kan installere andre operativsystemer.
<Malin_> tenker lesebrett alla iPad, men da ikke på iPad, hvor jeg tviler en kan endre noe sånt selv
<Malin_> oki
<si-m1> tror ikke det blir helt det samme uten applikasjoner som er laget for feite fingre
<si-m1> så er vel en fordel å ha et os laget for lesebrett hvis man skal ha en
<si-m1> evt. et os som har mange applikasjoner som er laget for touch
<Sakarias> var ikke det openmoko prosjektet merket når de endelig fikk prototyper, at noen av knappene var plassert litt for langt ut i hjørnene?
<si-m1> dunno
<si-m1> var med stylus på den så går vel fint uansett
<jo-erlend> det var ikke helt sånn jeg tenkte. Jeg tenkte mer på det at å ha musepekeren hengende over ubuntu-knappen ikke har samme effekt som å klikke på den. Jeg skjønner ikke helt hvordan det kan fungere bra med berøringsskjerm, enten det er tavle eller ikke.
<holand> er nå i full gang med å hive inn lubuntu på en gammel copaq armada. jeg har aldrig sett den  gamle haugen jobbe så fort!
<jo-erlend> holand, er det installert eller? 
<jo-erlend> hvordan funket det å bruke grafisk install? Måtte du bruke alternate?
<holand> working fgerdig om et par strakser. slet litt med å få brent cd. måtte ned på 6x i brenne hastighet. før den ble feil fri.
<Trond->  hva faen. ubuntu er fucka nå
<jo-erlend> Trond-, unødvendig språk og totalt intetsigende melding. 
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Trond-> firefox kjører i bakgrunnen med south park episode
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med "i bakgrunnen"?
<Trond-> et sted i hardwaret, men ingenting på skjermen.
<jo-erlend> prøv super+w? 
<jo-erlend> kanskje du har byttet til et annet skrivebord uten å være klar over det?
<Trond-> kult
<Trond-> hvordan skjedde det tullet?
<jo-erlend> du kan ha mange forskjellige skrivebord eller arbeidsområder. Hvis du trykker super+s, så kan du velge mellom dem.
<jo-erlend> men du kan også bruke ctrl+piltast for å bytte. 
<Trond-> hvordan flytter jeg firefox tilbake til dette vinduet?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, men hvis du holder super nede, så kommer launcheren opp på venstre side. Da kan du se et tall over de forskjellige ikonene. Firefox har for eksempel 2 som standard. Hvis du trykker super+nummer, så kommer du rett til det programmet. Hvis du har flere vinduer av det programmet åpne samtidig, så kan du trykket tallet to ganger for å vise alle vinduene.
<jo-erlend> du kan for eksempel trykke super+s, klikke og dra vinduet dit du vil ha det.
<Trond-> kom ikke til det vinduet
<jo-erlend> du kom ikke til det bildet? 
<Trond-> det ligger i vindu nummer 2 av de 4
<Trond-> Arbeidsområdeskifter
<Trond-> fikk dratt det over
<Trond-> Hvordan skrur jeg av Arbeidsområdeskifter?
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om det er mulig. Hvorfor ønsker du å gjøre det? Det er en kjempefin funksjon.
<jo-erlend> vent litt, så skal jeg teste noe.
<holand> jo-erlend: det går fint som grafisk innstall. den hat ikke hatt noe problem enda. men jeg lurer poå om det er sånn passe akkurat at det ikke blir ørlittegrann formye for den gamle sliteren.
<jo-erlend> holand, er det ferdig installert nå eller? Jeg går ut fra at det er installasjonsprosessen du mente var på nød og neppe?
<holand> ja. nei den har noen puste pauser innimellom. men den jobber enda.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jo, du kan deaktivere det med compizconfig-settings-manager. Hvis du skrur av Expo, så blir det borte. Men jeg anbefaler som sagt at du gir det litt tid. 
<jo-erlend> holand :)
<Trond-> ikke noe problem
<jo-erlend> også burde du vende deg til super-nummertast-kombinasjonene. Det er _herlig_.
<jo-erlend> brb
<Trond-> må jeg restarte ubuntu for å få frem window-knappene som lukk og maksimer på Thunderbird igjen?
<Trond-> av og til må jeg trykke ENTER to ganger 
<holand> Jo-erlend: der drukna elskeren min.. må nok velge annen modus. kan jeg velge det fra samme cd?
<holand> glem det fyra i gang..
<papamike> Jeg har webcam som er opp ned i skype, og jeg klarer ikke å få det rett vei. Når jeg endrer rotasjonen i Video4linux så snur bildet seg på Cheese, men ikke på skype. Noen som har et forslag? :)
<papamike> er asus x52n btw
<Kagee> ring microsoft og klag :)
<papamike> :) 
<Malin_> du har ikke satt webcammen opp ned?
<Malin_> eller nei, siden det vises rett i cheese
<Malin_> er vel integrert webcam der da :)
<Malin_> Noen som kan prøve å reprodusere en bug med Opera? Åpne en side ned flash-video som f.eks. youtube, spill av en film og få flash-elementet som pause, etc, markert med shift + piltast
<Malin_> når man ser at det er aktivert, trykk på escape
<Malin_> det som skal skje er at alle fanene lukker seg
<holand> jo-erlend: lubuntuen stopper opp. på samme sted. noen måte å kjøre instalasjonen uten grafikken?
<papamike> Malin: er integrert webcam her ja..
<Malin_> papamike, okey. Kjipt når sent skjer. I grunn merkelig. Er heller ikke noe rotasjonsmulighet i Skype såvidt jeg kan huske
<Malin_> men jeg skal avgårde til noen veninner, så vi prates :)
<papamike> :)
<Malin_> angående Opera og tabbene som lukker seg. Jeg tror det ikke har med flash å gjøre i det heletatt, men rett og slett at jeg har kommet borti en tastesnarvei til en extension som heter panic-button
<Malin_> ja, ser det nå at det er esc som er snarveien, så må sette det til noe annet )
<Malin_> Da er det ikke nødvendig for andre å prøve å reprodusere
<Malin_> falsk alarm med andre ord :)
<Kagee> papamike: var det du som var innom for en stund tilbake og fikk litt hjelp til å snu det i v4l ?
<papamike> nei, jeg har ikke vært borti dette problemet før...alså jeg har ikke brukt skype før..
<Trond-> er freenode den beste serveren for data relaterte emner?
<jo-erlend> holand? Er det installasjonsprogrammet som stopper opp?
<jo-erlend> holand, ja, det finnes som sagt en "alternate cd" som har tekstbasert installasjonsprogram. Det krever svært mye mindre ressurser.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, freenode er et nettverk. OFTC og Gimpnet er også gode, men Freenode er et av de ledende.
<jo-erlend> papamike, Skype er jo harry uansett! :)
<papamike> jo-erlend, det er det helt sikkert, men kameraet funker ikke med amsn eller empathy, så jeg tenkte jeg fikk beskjed av jenta om å bruke skype...og da har man ikke så mye valg..;)
<jo-erlend> bytt jente? :)
<Trond-> nettverk betyr flere servere?
<papamike> apt-get install newgirlfriend?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja.
<jo-erlend> papamike, kanskje greit å se om hun er konfigurerbar først. :)
<papamike> hehe..godt poeng..:)
<jo-erlend> hvis du har lyst til å gå litt mer drastisk til verks, så kan du jo alltids prøve å rekompilere henne, men det bør være absolutt siste utvei. Det kan oppstå komplikasjoner. :)
<Sakarias> papamike: du kan jo teste http://www.webex.com/
<jo-erlend> eller finne ut hvorfor video ikke funker med empathy.
<jo-erlend> papamike, hvilke protokoller er det du har prøvd i empathy forresten? Hvis det bare er msn, så kunne du kanskje ha lyst til å prøve Google? 
<papamike> ja..men det ser ut til at det er mye tull med empathy...den sliter både med msn og facebook...
<jo-erlend> å. Jeg har aldri hatt problemer med google og facebook i empathy.
<papamike> jeg får bare opp tre fire kontakter på hver protokoll...
<jo-erlend> papamike, den viser vel kanskje bare påloggede kontakter som standard?
<papamike> for å få msn til å virke så måtte jeg kjøre kill all på no greier jeg ikkehusker..
<papamike> joda, men den viser ikke alle påloggede kontakter som pålogget..
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> dvs; det var noe dritt. :)
<papamike> ja...vurderer faktisk å bruke windows i kveld..:p
<jo-erlend> oioioi...
<Trond-> skriver jeg /server for å connecte til et annet nettverk uten å quitte freenode?
<Trond-> oftc var lite nettverk. 138 kanaler.
<Trond-> 340 kanaler på gimpnet
<Trond-> og lite folk
<Sakarias> nei, du skriver /connect
<Trond-> Er Tor bra med linux eller er det bare bra med windows?
<Trond-> https://www.torproject.org
<Sakarias> tor er det samme uansett hvilket OS du kjører
<Trond-> er det cookies i linux også?
<Trond-> trodde linux var litt mer anonym 
<Sakarias> er kaker i alle nettlesere
<Trond-> men jeg kan ikke bli angrepet i linux når jeg surfer slik jeg ble i windows?
<Sakarias> joda... angrepet er nok det samme, det bare biter ikke
<Trond-> jeg fikk Torpig i windows
<Sakarias> aner ikke hva det er
<Trond-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torpig
<Sakarias> det bare biter i windows, ikke noe å være redd for lenger
<Trond-> ja
<Trond-> windows er for lett å angripe
<Trond-> hva er battery når noen blir arrestert i usa?
<Trond-> finner bare batteri som oversettelse
<Sakarias> vold
<Sakarias> siden det ble snakket om skype her før i dag: http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1540.html
<Trond-> loitering da?
<Sakarias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loitering
<Trond-> http://www.jailbase.com her legger dem til og med ut bildene
<Trond-> merkelig lov
<papamike> men kan jeg prøve denne fixen på en amd64, eller må jeg forandre på noe? http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2010/02/upside-down-web-cam-simple-fix.html
<Sakarias> bare en måte å finne ut av det på vel? å prøve...
<jo-erlend> å, i svarte... Er klokka _så_ mye? Stemmer 22:15? 
<jo-erlend> (thetimenow.com er nokså fin)
<Trond-> Kan cookies være et like stort herk på linux som windows?
<citoyen> mmmm cookie!
<Sakarias> så vidt jeg vet, så har ikke kaker noe med OSet å gjøre
<Trond-> Hvordan kan folk utnytte oss med cookies? Sporing og surfevaner?
<Sakarias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_cookie
<Trond-> ok i følge den sida kan folk utnytte oss med cookies, men det stod ikke noe om OS.
<Trond-> trodde liksom jeg slapp spyware og malware med linux
<Kagee> du får ikke spy- eller malware via cookies, nei
<Trond-> er det enorme forskjeller på OSene og hvor mange helt forskjellige OSer til husbruk slik som windows, mac og linux kan man lage?
<Kagee> mac og linux er ikke så langt fra hverandre om dagen
<Kagee> nærmere enn linux/win eller mac/win noen gang har vært, iallefall
<Trond-> windows skiller seg mest ut med kjørbare filer fra de andre får jeg på følelsen slik som exe bat com
<Kagee> neeeii...
<Trond-> lol
<Kagee> men windows er kanskje de eneste som absolutt krever en bestemt filendelse for at de skal kunne kjøres
<Kagee> du kan godt kalle alle binærfilene på et linuxsystem .exe
<Sakarias> i osx må applikasjonsmappen slutte med .app hvis det skal virke i gui
<Kagee> mappen ?
<Sakarias> jupp
<Trond-> utenom filendelsene er oppbygningen veldig like hverandre? skiller de seg ut bare for å prøve å selge?
<Kagee> O_o
<Sakarias> Kagee: applikasjoner i osx er en mappe med alle libs osv
<Kagee> ahh
 * Kagee har lært noe nytt
<Sakarias> er en egen lukket container
<Kagee> Trond-: nei. Det er helt forskjellige interface for å vise knapper, vinduer, hvordan programmer startes og lever f.eks
<Kagee> det er to eksempler. det er mye annet som er anderledes. De tre du nevner bruker f.eks 3 forskjellige harddisk-filsystemer som standard
<Trond-> utenom sikkerhet hvem av dem er mest effektive?
<Kagee> ....
<Kagee> det avhenger _helt_ av hva du skal gjøre
<citoyen> kommer an på hva du skal gjøre
<Trond-> prøver bare å forstå hvorfor mange OSer ser dagens lys
<citoyen> what-kagee-said :P
<Kagee> Jeg ville ikke kjørt windows på microbølgeovnen min. JEg bruker lin ux fordi om jeg finner en feil kan jeg sjekke koden og se hva som er feil, og om jeg vil, fikse det
<Kagee> jeg må ikke vente 18 måneder og så betale 150,- for en feilfiks
<Trond-> siden de alle bygger på grunnleggende realfag så brukes realfag til å effektivisere med sin matte og fysikk
<Kagee> hø ?
<Trond-> på hvordan OSer er bygget opp fra scratch
<Trond-> helt i begynnelsen
<citoyen> tror ikke fysikk har så mye med saken å gjøre
<jo-erlend> hver gang jeg skrur på mikrobølgeovnen, så blir wlan-tilkoblingen veldig treg og ustabil. Det er veldig reproduserbart. Er ikke det litt... feil?
<Trond-> jo, det kommer før programmering.
<citoyen> OS er programmering...
<citoyen> men nå tror jeg det er leggetid
<Kagee> før det så har du hardware, som ikke nødvendigvis har noe med OS å gjøre
<jo-erlend> som helst ikke skal ha så mye med OS å gjøre. 
<Trond-> baseres hvor effektiv programmeringen er utifra hardwaret?
<Trond-> alle disse OSene bruker de samme programerings-språk?
<Sakarias> mer eller mindre ja
<Kagee> de fleste er vel skrevet i C/C++ eller en variant. 
<jo-erlend> for det aller mest elementære, i hvertfall.
<Sakarias> asembly, c, c++ osv
<Trond-> aha nå nærmer jeg meg noe
<citoyen> assembly helt i bunnen
<Trond-> så de jukser egentlig bare de som lager OS -)
<Sakarias> boot loaderen er ofte skrevet i assembly
<Kagee> programkoden kan kjøres raskere/mer effektivt på "bedre" hardware, og hvor godt tilpasset programmeringen er den spesifikke hardwaren har også mye å si
<Kagee> jukser?
<Trond-> ja, det er samme programmerings-språk, det betyr at man kan lage et OS mer effektiv enn et annet i alt.
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Kagee> hæ?
<Sakarias> hæ?
<Trond-> ha ha ha
<Sakarias> du skriver norske ord, men de gir ingen mening
<Kagee> Trond-: du skriver ikke et operativsystem som skal styre atomreaktorer, som skal vise film på en prosjektor, eller styre en rakett på samme måte
<Trond-> OS er OS for det om
<Kagee> bytt ut det siste med "styre en microbølgeovn" så har du tre ytterpunkter
<Kagee> nei.
<Trond-> altså i mitt eksempel
<Kagee> ikke engang kernel er kernel for det om
<Trond-> de er alle til husbruk
<Kagee> et os som skal styre en atomreaktor har elt andre prioriteringer enn et som skal gjøre noe av det andre
<Trond-> sier du at et OS kan være bedre på encoding enn et annet? f.eks.
<xt> :D
<Trond-> eller til spill
<xt> ja
<Kagee> hmm, ja
<xt> windows er best til spill
<jo-erlend> det er et nokså omfattende tema du har ramlet borti, Trond- :)
<Kagee> this is true
<Trond-> ja, men det er interessant -)
<Trond-> hva gjør windows bedre på spill? bare pga exe? lol
 * Kagee senger, baj,baj
<jo-erlend> xt, det virker jo som at operativsystemet i playstation og wii  også egner seg ganske godt... De bruker ikke Windows? :)
<xt> jo-erlend: er mindre spele laga til ps og wii
<Trond-> er de også skrevet med samme programmerings-språk som win,mac,linux?
<Trond-> for da er det jo bare juks alt sammen
<jo-erlend> Trond-, et programmeringsspråk er et forenklet språk som brukes til å beskrive en logikk uten misforståelser. Logikk er logikk.
<Sakarias> Trond-: det har veldig mye med at windows har vært på markedet lenge og har derfor en stor brukermasse, produsenter lager gode skjermkortdrivere for det oset
<Sakarias> har ikke noe med språket OSet er skrevet i
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hæ? Hva har dette med juks å gjøre?
<Trond-> nah, jeg tror det er brukervennligheten som gjør windows til vinneren.
<jo-erlend> neppe.
<Trond-> det har vært lenger på markedet så folk er vant til windows
<jo-erlend> det har ikke vært lenger på markedet.
<Sakarias> brukervennlighet og windows i samme settning?
<Sakarias> røyka sokka dine? :P
<xt> Trond-, gammel er du? :)
<Trond-> ja, det er først nå i det siste at linux og mac er blitt mer brukervennlig.
 * Sakarias tipper 16-17
<Sakarias> Trond-: definer siste
<Trond-> like enkel fremgangsmåter 
<Trond-> som windows
<Sakarias> OS X, ble sluppet for 10 år siden, brukervennligheten er ikke nevneverdig forskjellige fra dagens osx og den som kom for 10 år siden
<Trond-> så da er det ingen gadd å programmere i OS X stilen ?
<Trond-> fordi windows vant folkemassen
<Trond-> der det er mest folk der gikk programmererene
<Sakarias> programmerer går der de tjener penger, utviklingshus lager programmer til de systemene det er mest brukere
<jo-erlend> Trond-, IBM vant folkemassen. Microsoft vant IBM. 
<jo-erlend> det fantes gode vindusystemer til MS-DOS lenge før Windows kom på banen. 
<jo-erlend> *ostesmørbrød*
<Sakarias> windows 1.x var ikke mye godt
<Trond-> er ikke ms-dos text da?
<Sakarias> heller ikke 2.x
<Sakarias> helt fram til windows me var det vel, så var det ms-dos i bunn
<Trond-> det var vel 3.1 som gjorde det store gjennombruddet
<Trond-> hvertfall det jeg hadde når jeg kjøpte min første PC -P
<Sakarias> 3.0
<Sakarias> 3.1 og 3.11 er det folk har brukt mest
<Trond-> kanskje det var 3.11 ja jeg fikk med først
<Trond-> jeg venta nemlig og spilte på Amiga 500 imens
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Windows 3.1 og .11 kjørte begge to i MS-DOS. Windows 98 var også basert på det. XP var den første "forbruker-windowsen" som ikke var det.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: du glemte 95
<jo-erlend> me også. Jeg prøver ikke akkurat å huske på dem. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: me var første forsøket på å fjerne dos
<Sakarias> hvis jeg husker historien helt feil
<jo-erlend> hmm. jeg skal ikke vedde. Jeg skal spise ostesmørbrød. :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Trond-> me var juks og fanteri
<Sakarias> juks og fanteri?
<Trond-> 95 varte til xp
<Trond-> brukte 2k bare pga bluescreen killer
<Sakarias> du glemte 98 :P
<Sakarias> 98se, var faktisk rimelig stabil
<Trond-> så mye bortkasta penger i den unge pc tids alderen
<Sakarias> unge?
<Trond-> pc begynte for alvpr så smått å ta av med 3.11 og 486
<Sakarias> på nittitallet så var jo pctidsalderen allerede 20-ish år gammel
<Trond-> ja, men det var skrap.
<Sakarias> meh
<Trond-> ting tok av med wolf3d og quake :D
<Sakarias> absolutt ikke... ting tok av da regnearket ble digitalisert
<Trond-> ja noen foretrakk excel fremfor spilling
<Sakarias> ikke noen... en hel bedriftsverden
<Trond-> en hel verden begynte å spille da
<Trond-> lan og konkurranser ble til
<Trond-> proff ligaer
<Sakarias> spill på maskiner har vært der siden stormaskintiden
<Sakarias> så det er ikke noe nytt
<Sakarias> at "spilling" har blitt en sport, er først det siste tiåret
<Trond-> hva menes med sport?
<Sakarias> på samme måte at sjakk er en sport
<Trond-> eurosong ble vunnet av svensk tekst-skriver
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-15
<Malin_> Første windows jeg var borti var win 3.0
<Malin_> 98se var stabil ja :)
<jo-erlend> du slapp å oppleve skuffelsen da Windows 1.0 skviset ut GEM du da.
<si-m1> hah, me too, windows not for workgroups 3.0 
<si-m1> siste windowsen uten nettverksstøtte
<jo-erlend> http://www.deltasoft.com/graphics/screenshots/xmdeske.jpg <-- minner jo litt om Ubuntu egentlig? :)
<Sakarias> minner veldig om system 9
<jo-erlend> ja. 
<jo-erlend> og det liknet nok enda mer på Mac på den tiden. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, vi fikk ikke pc før i 1990
<Sakarias> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4e/Windows1.0.png
<Sakarias> glad jeg aldri brukte den der, eller så hadde jeg vel blitt fargeblind :P
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja.. veldig vakkert. :)
<Sakarias> windows 2 var ikke så mye bedre http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c9/Windows_2.0.png
<jo-erlend> nei, det tok endel år før Windows tok igjen GEM. 
<Sakarias> i windows 3, fikk de en som ikke var fargeblind til å velge fargene http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/15/Windows_3.0_workspace.png :P
<Sakarias> men, tror han så alt i gråtoner :P
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det skal bli spennende å se når Microsoft kommer med Windows 7.0. 
<Sakarias> har ikke windows 7 blitt lansert da? :P
<Sakarias> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/bd/Windows_7.png
<jo-erlend> jo, men det er jo Windows 6.2? 
<jo-erlend> eller er det 6.3?
<Sakarias> 6.1
<Sakarias> sier wiki
<jo-erlend> åh. 
<Sakarias> Current version6.1[1] (Build 7601: Service Pack 1)[2] (February 22, 2011; 2 months ago) 
<jo-erlend> fint med versjonsnummere.
<Sakarias> jau
<Sakarias> driver å leker med os x 10.7 p3 nå
<jo-erlend> det har jeg ikke sett på. 
<jo-erlend> jeg fant en artikkel som kan se litt interessant ut: http://www.pcmech.com/article/gem-os-the-other-windows/
<Sakarias> tror jeg aldri prøvde den
<Sakarias> brukte dri-dos lenge
<Sakarias> s/dri/dr/
<jo-erlend> GEM var jo genialt.
<Sakarias> var ikke så veldig gui fan på den tiden
<jo-erlend> jeg husker at det fulgte med et veldig fint tegneprogram der og et program som man kunne lage brosjyrer og sånt med. Men tegneprogrammet var kjempefint. Det var gøyalt.
<Sakarias> mye vi tar for gitt i dag, var stort på den tiden "Font scaling on the fly was included"
<jo-erlend> men det jeg gjerne skulle ha funnet ut, er hva den norske maskinen het for noe. Den var forut for sin tid. Den hadde trådløst tastatur og mus og kunne brukes til innbruddsalarm, røykvarsler og fuktighetsalarm eller noe sånt. Og dette var på midten av åttitallet.
<Sakarias> iallfall ikke tiki100 :P
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke funnet noen som vet hvilken jeg mener. :(
<Malin_> pussig at de kaller den windows 7 om det egentlig er versjon 6.1
<Malin_> XP er jo 5.1
<Malin_> forskjellen fra windows 3.1 og 3.11 var at 3.11 var en nettverksversjon. 
<Malin_> så var vel lettere å koble seg til nettverk med den antar jeg
<Malin_> første os-et jeg var op internett med var jo windows 3.1, mulig vi hadde 3.11 til slutt, men det er jeg ikke 100% sikker på
<jo-erlend> hehe, er det sant at kvinner sliter med å skille høyre og venstre? ;>
<Sakarias> virker sånn i trafikken til tider :P
<jo-erlend> lurer på om jeg skal finne senga. Jeg kjente plutselig at jeg egentlig er veldig trøtt. :)
<jo-erlend> gnatta!
<Malin_> det er nok rett, men det varierer
<Malin_> jeg vil ikke påstå jeg er spesielt dårlig til det
<Malin_> hva nå enn høyre og venstre har å gjøremed windows å gjøre?
<Malin_> hehe
<si-m1> Malin_: hva med vista?
<si-m1> blir vel 7 da
<Malin_> vista er vel 6.0?
<Malin_> http://www.nirmaltv.com/2009/08/17/windows-os-version-numbers/
<si-m1> ah, overså resten av diskusjonen
<si-m1> hehe
<Malin_> men hvor i alle dager kommer tallet 7 fra?
<si-m1> etter 6 ?
<si-m1> he h
<Malin_> ja, men siste windows-versjon er 6.1
<Malin_> men de kaller den windows 7
<Malin_> sånt skjønner ikke jeg :p
<Malin_> men  vi snakkes ;)
<Malin_> natti
<Trond-> reklame på norsk http://fightnext.com/video/9HKSO45DKHO6/Badr-Hari-vs-Tony-Gregory--Its-Showtime-Lyon
<Trond-> hvordan vet de hvem jeg er?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, de behøver ikke å vite hvem du er. De vet hvor du er, så de kan gjette seg til hvilket språk du bruker.
<Berge> Trond-: For øvrig forteller også nettleseren din hvilke språk den foretrekker å få tin gpå.
<jo-erlend> og så begynner de å sa på cookies og sånt. :)
<jo-erlend> det er jo positivt og negativt. Jeg har en bunnprisbutikk rett utenfor døra her og jeg lurte på når den stengte, så jeg fant bunnpris på nettet og klikket på butikker. "Bunnpris vil vite hvor du er", sa firefox. Jeg godkjente, så viste de meg den butikkens åpningstider. Fancy stuff. 
<kjes> privacy is dead, deal with it :-)
<Trond-> ja. jeg har hele tiden sagt at det blir statspoliti.
<Trond-> jeg liker hvordan linux viser vlc video mens jeg multitasker. ingen lagging. har skjermkortet mye å si eller har det også mye å si på programmeringen bak linux?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det har ikke så mye med Linux å gjøre, men med Compiz.
<Berge> Akkurat det gjør vel alle andre moderne OSer?
<Berge> Og BeOS gjorde det for femten år siden.
<kjes> funker fint i os x i hvert fall
<jo-erlend> apropos os x... Er dette en reell funksjon? http://mactoids.com/wp-content/uploads/leopard-help-menu.jpg
<kjes> aldri sett eller prøvd
<kjes> kanskje Sakarias kan veie inn på den
<Berge> I Excel?
<jo-erlend> det virket som en nokså ok funksjon. 
<Berge> Jeg tror det.
<jo-erlend> ah. Individuelle programmer må støtte det?
<kjes> var det excel? nei da vet ikke Sakarias heller tror jeg :-D
<Berge> Trond-: Og ja, skjermkortet ditt (og driverne) er relevant for hvor godt maskinen spiller video.
<Berge> kjes: Er det ikke?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Eh, ja?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er et eller annet regneark.
<Berge> Excel har i alle fall den funksjonen.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ok. "eh ja?" Det er ikke innlysende at det er enkeltprogrammets funksjon. Det kunne vel så gjerne ha vært bakt inn i operativsystemet.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ikke om du har har minimumskjennskap til OS X-interfjeset. (-:
<jo-erlend> men det har jeg altså ikke. Akkurat _det_ burde være innlysende av måten jeg stilte spørsmålet på. :)
<Berge> Virket det naturlig at OSet skulle støtte det og ikke et program som driver med f.eks. tabeller og tekst? (-:
<jo-erlend> det ligger et forslag inne om å gjøre det til en del av Ubuntu, så.. Det virket ikke unaturlig.
<jo-erlend> jeg syntes det virket som en litt fin funksjon.
<Berge> NÃ¥r skulle jeg ha behov for det?
<Berge> Sånn når jeg ikke driver med regneark.
<jo-erlend> når du er i et program som har bøttevis med menyvalg og du ikke husker eller vet hvor du finner en viss oppføring.
<Berge> Åh, vi snakker om forskjellige funksjoner nå.
<Berge> Jeg trodde du mente text-to-table-funksjonen.
<jo-erlend> det beste hadde vært hvis du kunne søke også åpnet menyene seg på riktig sted etterhvert som du skrev, sånn at du lærte av det.
<Berge> Spotlight-greien (Spotlight er søkedingsen i OS X) støtter nok søking blant menyelementer for alle programmer.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ah. Min feil. Jeg satt og kikket på brainstorm. :)
<Berge> Du vet du har feildesignet program når du må ha sånt, selvsagt.
<Trond-> windows+s liker jeg. går mye raskere å multitaske enn med alt+tab, men alt+tab var bedre i windows enn linux.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, rettelse! Super. 
<Trond-> windows+w
<Trond-> super+w
<Trond-> hvem ga navnet super? er jo en windows knapp
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hva er bedre med alt+tab i windows?
<Berge> Trond-: Det er supermeta.
<Trond-> av og til er det laggestart i linux når jeg trykker alt+tab
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du må ikke  bruke "linux" på den måten. Snakk om Ubuntu. Det er vesentlige forskjeller mellom forskjellige GNU/Linux distroer. Jeg vil tippe at det finnes femti forskjellige funksjoner som lar deg bytte med alt+tab. 
<Trond-> finner ingenting på google om supermeta
<Berge> Trond-: Knappen heter det.
<Berge> Windowsknappen, altså.
<Trond-> tull
<Berge> eh
<Trond-> hvordan skal jeg multitaske i linux da?
<Berge> NÃ¥ datt jeg helt av.
<Berge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_key kalles altså supermeta i Unix-verdenen.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg forstår ikke spørsmålet. Men det å si at du gjør noe i "linux", er omtrent som å si at du gjør noe på "en datadings". 
<Berge> jo-erlend: Er du på «vi må skrive GNU/Linux-kjøret?» (-:
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Android er for eksempel et Linux-system, men det er veldig annerledes fra Ubuntu på veldig mange måter. 
<jo-erlend> Berge, "alt+tab er bedre i Windows enn i Linux". 
<Berge> jo-erlend: I dagligtalen er dog Linux benevnelse på også en typisk distribusjon.
<Trond-> kanskje det bare er noe de må fikse litt på i Ubuntu (og ikke linux)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja, jeg så på det. Jeg skjønner hva du mener. Du kan kanskje prøve en annen en, hvis du vil?
<Trond-> hva da annen en?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det finnes endel forskjellige programmer å velge mellom for alt+tab funksjonen.
<Trond-> går det ann å eksludere et program fra multitasking? slik som Orage Kalender
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja.
<jo-erlend> du kan gjøre det i compizconfig-settings-manager.
<Trond-> nå er jeg inni compiz. hva gjør jeg nå?
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde en som heter "shift switcher". Der er det ikke noe lag, men den er litt mer sånn fancy. 
<jo-erlend> skalvise.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du må aktivere det som heter "window rules". Så skriver du inn programnavnet under Match ved skip taskbar og eventuelt skip pager.
<Trond-> ble helt skurrete farger øverst på skjermen
<Trond-> jeg kan ikke multitaske når jeg skal bruke Grip
<jo-erlend> Trond-, bare på panelet? Ja, jeg har merket det der. Det går over hvis du logger ut og inn, men.. Er en liten bug tydeligvis.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg forstår ikke hva du mener. 
<Trond-> name=orage funka
<Trond-> nå er ikke Orage Kalender med i multitasking lenger
<Trond-> linux er mer digg enn windows
<jo-erlend> Trond-, multitasking er å jobbe med flere ting av gangen. Det finnes mange måter å bytte mellom vinduer på. Super+2 sender deg for eksempel til Firefox. Super+1 sender deg til filutforskeren, Nautilus. Trykker du tallet to ganger, vises alle vinduene fra det programmet, hvis du har flere.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ... Ubuntu? 
<Trond-> Jeg bruker Ubuntu ja
<Trond-> brb
<Mogget> Det finnes et program i repo som gjør at man kan legge programmer som ikke er designet for systray til systray alikevell. Noen som husker hva det programmet heteR?
<jo-erlend> Mogget, alltray. 
<Mogget> takker :D
<jo-erlend> Mogget, men vil du virkelig bruke sånt ræl? :)
<jo-erlend> hvis du bruker Unity, så må du legge det til i dconf, tror jeg.
<Mogget> altså, jeg har thunderbird oppe hele tiden og jeg kjønner ikke hvorfor man ikke kan få klint det opp til systrayu
<Mogget> jo-erlend: jeg bruker desverre kun ubuntu på mine vm om dagen
<jo-erlend> Mogget, thunderbird er da integrert med appindicators? 
<jo-erlend> åh. 
<Mogget> jo-erlend: Det kan hende, jeg har ikke sjekket i det siste. Gi meg noen minutter så skal jeg lete igjennom instillingene
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg husker riktig, er det Skype, wine og et par programmer til som får lov å legge til varslingsikoner til indikatormenyen, men det skal være enkelt å legge til flere hvis du virkelig ønsker det.
<Trond-> hvordan starter jeg Programmer når det mangler i Unity etter panel buggen dukket opp? får ikke trykket oppe til venstre hjørnet heller
<jo-erlend> Trond-, trykk på super. 
<Trond-> panelet kommer frem, men ikonet er borte.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du åpner en terminal og skriver "unity --replace", så ordner det seg. 
<Trond-> hvordan åpner jeg terminal da
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg vet. Jeg skal se etter om det er registrert noen bug på det, ellers gjør jeg det.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, trykk super og skriv inn "term" for eksempel.
<Trond-> kult
<Trond-> det ressetet seg uten at jeg trngte å logge
<jo-erlend> ja. Men jeg tror du angrer hvis du lukker terminalen. 
<jo-erlend> jeg kan prøve forresten.
<Trond-> exit og quit funka ikke i Terminal
<jo-erlend> Trond-, bare lukk vinduet. Det funker fint. 
<Trond-> en prosess kjører fremdeles i terminal, bør ikke lukkes....
<jo-erlend> Trond-, lukk vinduet. Det er ikke noe problem i den sammenhengen.
<jo-erlend> hehe, trodde jeg? :)
<Trond^^> lol
<Trond^^> blått panel og skjermen frøs
<jo-erlend> oisann. Det funka fint her. 
<Trond-> kan ikke huske sist jeg måtte bak pc-en for å restarte i winxp
<Trond-> har skjedd noen ganger med ubuntu 
<Trond-> trodde linux fiksa sånt 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, tyder på en dårlig driver. Vet du hvilket skjermkort du har?
<Trond-> powercolor radeon hd 4670 pcs 512mb
<jo-erlend> ok. Har du installert noen driver for det, eller bruker du den som følger med?
<Trond-> ubuntu foreslå driver når jeg installerte os'et
<jo-erlend> ok. ATI er ikke kjente for å skrive gode drivere, for å si det sånn. Den har vært årsaken samtlige ganger Ubuntu har frosset (tre-fre ganger) på desktopen min det siste året. 
<Trond-> er nvidia bra til linux?
<Trond-> det er vel de to store på spill, men desktop hvem er bra på linux?
<jo-erlend> har pleid å være det. Heh, det var egentlig Nvidia-kort jeg mente å kjøpe. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, begge lager jo god maskinvare.  Problemet er drivere og da spiller det liten rolle om det er spill eller desktop du bruker kortet til. 
<Trond-> ja, men finnes det et godt skjermkort merket som skriver gode desktop drivere?
<Trond-> linux skriver vel ikke drivere til hardware det er det vel hardware produsentene som gjør?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er ingen forskjell på drivere for spill og desktop. Det er det samme programmet. Spørsmålet er hvem som lager gode drivere. Intel og Nvidia har pleid å være litt flinke på drivere til Linux. ATI kommer seg de også, men de har et lite stykke å gå. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, begge deler.
<Trond-> ah. viva opensource.
<jo-erlend> det finnes_mange_ driverutviklere som lager driver gratis mot at de får spesifikasjoner, men det er det ikke alle produsentene som vil. Dessverre. 
<Mogget> jo-erlend: for å minimere til systray så må man legge inn en addon for thunderbird.
<jo-erlend> men dette med drivere er i ferd med å bedre seg, heldigvis. 
<Mogget> men det er bedre enn alltray :D
<jo-erlend> Mogget, systray? Det er en windows-greie, er det ikke? :)
<Mogget> jo-erlend: jo det er det, men jeg kaller det område oppe/nede til høyre systray generelt
<Mogget> jeg vet faktisk ikke hva det heter i gnome
<jo-erlend> varlingsområde.
<Mogget> okies
<jo-erlend> de i Ubuntu heter indikatorer/indikatormenyer. 
<jo-erlend> holand, hvordan gikk det med Lubuntu på den gamle laptopen? 
<Trond-> Under Tilleggsdrivere står det at Ubuntu har testet dem
<Trond-> Hva er Datamaskincedlikeholder for et program? Jeg kan jo ikke gjøre noe der. 
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg forstår spørsmålet. :)
<jo-erlend> meningen er at det skal hjelpe deg med å fjerne pakker som ikke lenger er påkrevet og sånt. Jeg har aldri hatt noen bruk for det.
<Trond-> jo-erlend, bruker du vlc?
<jo-erlend> tidvis. Hvorfor spør du?
<Trond-> jeg opplever problemer med at bildet av og til blir skurret i 2 sekunder
<Trond-> dette opplevde jeg ikke før senere versjoner av VLC og siden ble det alltid sånn
<Trond-> lyden fortsetter som før selv om bildet av og til blir bugget
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det i totem?
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker ikke vlc veldig mye. Jeg liker totem bedre til hverdags. 
<Trond-> jeg avinstallerte det fordi vlc har tre måter å skippe frames på samtidig som det er mer nøyaktig enn totem
<Malin_> nå er det ny dag faktisk
<Trond-> hvor bor du?
<Trond-> Tid og Dato er feil
<Trond-> på kartet får jeg fire timer forskjell mellom los angeles og washingdon dc, men legger jeg det inn får jeg bare 3 timer forskjell.
<Trond-> ops regnefeil
<jo-erlend> han sier alltid det der før han stikker. Jeg prøver å få fortalt ham at totem har det samme.
<Trond-> Noen med IT-utdannelse som kan si meg hvilke pensumbøker jeg må lese for å forstå hvordan datamaskiner bygges og videre helt opptil OSet?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, totem har også flere måter å hoppe frem og tilbake på. Standardvalgene er litt snåle, men det finnes andre. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, begynn med å forstå elektronikk. 
<Trond-> totem hoppet ikke alltid de samme sekundene, det varierte.
<jo-erlend> det er et temmelig stort tema. Spesielt hvis du skal forstå hvordan "datamaskiner" bygges. Det finnes en hel del forskjellige.
<Trond-> vlc har tre forskjellige hopper. jeg bruker 3 sekunder, 10 sekunder og 60 sekunder.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det finnes flere snarveier, sier jeg jo. De som er som standard for pil frem og tilbake, hopper ikke like langt. Jeg vet ikke helt hvorfor.
<jo-erlend> jeg husker ikke helt hvor man finner oversikten, men det var noe med at du kan bruke alt, shift og control sammen med piltastene for å få forskjellige skips.
<jo-erlend> jeg fant. Som sagt, en smule merkelig måte å gjøre det på, men her er oversikten: http://reuben.honigwachs.de/2010/01/totem-keyboard-shortcuts-useless.html
<Trond-> bbl. blir opptatt
<jo-erlend> det er altså sånn at du hopper nøyaktig tre ganger lenger frem enn tilbake. 
<jo-erlend> ehrm, eventuelt fire.
<jo-erlend> hæ? Vent litt. Det der stemmer jo ikke. :)
<Mogget> Trond-: Modern Operating Systems med Tanenbaum er boka vi bruker til å lære oss operativsystemer på HiG
<Mogget> men den forutsetter at du forstår bits'n'bytes på grunnleggende nivå
<Trond-> med nøyaktig hopping mente jeg 3 sekunder når jeg har satt shift+pil til 3 sekunder
<Trond-> Mogget, skal se litt på den om noen minutter.
<Trond-> But the keyboard shortcuts of Totem are simply useless. lol
<Trond-> hva heter programmet som åpner pdf i ubuntu?
<Trond-> nvm
<Trond-> må gz filer pakkes opp først?
<Sakarias> før hva?
<Trond-> eller heter det tar.gz ?
<Trond-> ligger en mappe inni med jpg filer
<Trond-> brb
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ha stemmer for forslaget mitt :) http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/latest_ideas/4
<jo-erlend> jeg håper bare at folk skjønner hva jeg mener? Det der hadde vært så fint. 
<Trond-> legger du inn en for vlc også med second skippings ? :-)
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> vlc kan aldri brukes som standard i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> derimot kunne man legge til en om å "fikse" snarveiene i totem. 
<Trond-> ja
<Trond-> ikke støtt vlc når de ikke kan kode skikkelig
<jo-erlend> hmm? Ubuntu ville få problemer med amerikanske myndigheter hvis den var standard.
<jo-erlend> VLC er en kjempefin mediespiller det. Helt klart den mest avanserte. Jeg er ikke sikker på om jeg ville ønske å ha den som standard uansett, nettopp på grunn av det, men det er altså ikke et tema uansett.
<Trond-> de klarer ikke løse choppy image som har vært der en stund
<Trond-> hvorfor får dem problemer med amerikanske myndighter? alt er jo opensource
<jo-erlend> patenter. USA er ekstreme på det der.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke sikkert at det er VLC som har skylden for videoproblemene. Det kan vel så gjerne være ATI-driveren din. Jeg har også slitt med det med mitt HD5850.
<Trond-> hvilke patenter?
<jo-erlend> VLC kan spille DVD, for eksempel. Det er forbudt. 
<Trond-> så vlc må snart legges ned?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er fullstendig lovlig i alle andre land (såvidt jeg vet) enn USA. 
<EspenBe> land of freedom...
<Trond-> hva gjør dem i usa når de skal spille dvd på datamaskinene?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, kjøper lukket programvare for det. Eller bruker fri programvare som ikke tar sånne hensyn, som for eksempel VLC.
<Trond-> ok derfor wmp er greit for windows siden det ikke er opensource program
<Trond-> de liker ikke konkurranse i usa
<Trond-> usa er på vei til å bli det neste kina
<jo-erlend> som EspenBe var inne på, er de en smule schizofrene der borte. 
<blaamann> Når vi først snakker om patenter: http://www.osnews.com/story/24735/Patent_Troll_Goes_After_Small_iOS_Developers
<Trond-> the name of the game is control
<Trond-> and in 2012 it will be control+alt+delete
<blaamann> "A 'company' called Lodsys is  threatening to sue several small-time iOS developers for infringing a  patent which is, somehow, related to in-application purchases. More  specifically, the patent is related to the use of an 'upgrade'-button to  upgrade a light version of an application to the full version. "
<blaamann> flott
<jo-erlend> det er jo sinnsykt. Patenter var ment for å beskytte innovasjon, spesielt for de små... Ikke for å forhindre innovasjon eller for å sikre gigantene monopol.
<lnostdal> hei, noen oppgradert ennå? ..    hvis jeg oppgraderer kunne jeg tenkt meg å forsøke å gå for gnome 3 (fra ppa'en) med standard gnome-panel (v3) i stedet for gnome-shell
<lnostdal> (..vet ikke helt om det er så lurt .. eller mulig..)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, går du for gnome3 i Ubuntu, så kommer du ikke tilbake. 
<jo-erlend> det er ikke lurt nesten engang. Det brekker alt du kan forestille deg.
<lnostdal> jepp, så advarselen på ppa-siden
<lnostdal> åh ..
<lnostdal> okei da .. da venter jeg til 11.10
<lnostdal> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg gjør også det, selvom jeg er spent på utviklingen på det området. :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, men altså... 11.04 er jo kjempefin. Jeg elsker Unity. :)
<blaamann> lnostdal: GNOME3 ppa funka aldri hos meg. Fikk aldri logga inn. Men vha ppa-purge var Unity tilbake.
<lnostdal> *meh* ..   jeg vil ha ting slik dem er nå; jeg har flere skjermer, ikke noe som tar opp unødvendig skjemplass i det hele tatt og jeg navigerer v.h.a. tastaturet; det kan ikke bli bedre
<lnostdal> oki, blaamann 
<Trond-> hva er ppa?
<lnostdal> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<lnostdal> greier liksom ikke ta Fedora seriøst; http://fedoraunity.org/solved/multimedia-solutions/win32-codecs ..   "hallo?" :)
<jo-erlend> Fedora har noen veldig fine sider, men som et forbruker-os, er det ubrukelig. 
<jo-erlend> s/for/som/
<jo-erlend> hehe, glem det. :)
<lnostdal> jepp :)
<Malin_> er vel sånn folk tror det funker i Linux, slik som den linken til fedora viser. Ubuntu er heldigvis ikke sånn, selv om det ikke er vanskelig for min del å gjøre det slik, er det ikke å forvente at vanlig dødlige skal gjøre sånt
<lnostdal> joda, men det blir jo mye rot etterhvert selv om det ikke er vanskelig "sånn å bare få til med en gang" .. x)     ..når de liksom ikke gidder å lage en .rpm for dette så ... ja
<lnostdal> tenker på oppgradering, ting som blir liggende dødt .. o.s.v.
<Malin_> mhm.. og det blir jo mye "rusk" liggende i tar.gz arkiver som blir liggende i hjemmemappa osv
<Malin_> er mye mer ryddig med pakkesystem føler jeg
<lnostdal> jepp
<lnostdal> litt synd egentlig; bortkastet m.t.p. hva fedora mister av brukere på grunn av slikt ..   sånn jeg ser det bør det jo være mulig å gjøre "begge deler" uten å miste fokus på det riktige ("Fri Programvare")
<Malin_> ja, en kan jo følge den oppskriften i Ubuntu også
<Malin_> så en gang en fin video på youtube fra et foredrag som het: why linux sucks
<Malin_> var linux-folk som viste en del ting (med Ubuntu) samt generelt med linux-distroer
<Malin_> et problem var visst at mange bare pakket om pakker så de skulle passe til en annen distro, i stedet for å bruke den tida til å utvikle noe i stedet osv
<Malin_> altså savner man en slags standarisert måte å pakke på, og standarisert hvor ting installers til
<Malin_> ser jeg for meg
<Malin_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoYL4R3Te2s
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, de har en veldig sterk motstand mot å bruke proprietære kodeker og sånt. Det er vel greit nok, men for en vanlig sluttbruker, er det ikke brukervennlig overhodet. 
<Malin_> w32 er vel ikke forhåndsinstallert i Ubuntu heller, men det er jo mye lettere å installere her mener jeg å huske
<jo-erlend> "Totem trenger programvare for å spille av denne filen. Ønsker du å installere tillegg nå?" ja/nei. Det kan ikke bli så veldig mye enklere uten å gjøre Ubuntu ubrukelig i store deler av markedet i USA. 
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> så kan man heller ha en Amerikansk Ubuntu-versjon, der man får opp en advarsel med mulige konsvenser ved å installere de kodekene der. Der for meg 4-500 sider jeg
<Malin_> tihi
<jo-erlend> nå var du veldig snill. 4-500 sider hadde ikke vært nok til ingressen engang. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, jeg er alltid alt for snill :p
<hjd> hm, hvis jeg forsøker å joine en kanal men har en stavefeil slik at jeg lager en ny kanal, bør jeg gjøre noe mer enn å lukke den? Den blir vel ikke hengende igjen når den er tom.
<Trond-> jeg får bare "saft" opp når jeg bruker supermeta
<Trond-> ingen tall
<jo-erlend> hjd, ingenting å tenke på. Kanaler blir slettet når det ikke er noen brukere på den.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg forstår ikke hva du mener.
<hjd> jo-erlend: var det jeg regnet med. Takk
<jo-erlend> Trond-, når du trykker og holder super inne, så får du frem launcheren på venstre side? 
<Trond-> ja
<Trond-> saft
<Trond-> men ingen tall
<Malin_> er det Lerums saft? husholdningssaft, blåbærsaft, solbærssaft?
<Trond-> s-a-f-t, men ingen tall.
<Malin_> Her ble det faktisk juice, eplejuice og ikke tall
<Malin_> hm.. neida, fikk tall jeg
<Malin_> hva er s-a-f-t?
<Trond-> s = arbeidsområdeskifter, a = programmer, f = filer og mapper, t = papirkurv
<Malin_> ah, så du får bokstaver i stedet for tall?
<Trond-> nei, jeg skal ha bokstaver?
<Trond-> vet ikke
<Trond-> men firefox, thunderbird osv har ingenting
<Trond-> hadde tall på de flr
<Trond-> før
<Malin_> oki, men hvor kommer de bokstavene i saft fra da?!
<Malin_> Ikke godt å si, til meg er de 10 første snarveiene nummerert fra 1 til 9 og 0
<Trond-> vet ikke hvorfor det er sånn nå
<Malin_> nei, jeg aner ikke hvordan det er en gang jeg
<Trond-> whois viser bare den kanalen jeg er i på alle jeg gjør det på
<jo-erlend> jepp. Det der er riktig. Det hender innimellom at launcheren ikke viser tall når du holder super inne. Men jeg har ikke lagt merke til at bokstavene vises. Jeg trodde det var enten eller.
 * Mogget bruker fedora
<Mogget> jeg er meget fornøyd med fedora så langt.
<Mogget> eneste jeg har hatt problemer med er drivere til skjermkortet mitt, men det var fikset kjapt med litt manuelt arbeid
<lnostdal> kom akkurat på at KDE er jo et alternativ, men har ikke testet KDE på leeeeenge :)
<Trond-> jeg kan ikke bruke supermeta eller multitask med firefox full window
<Trond-> noen som vil anbefale noen supre forumer for de som er data og programmerings interesserte?
<Kagee> stackoverflow.com
<Kagee> noen av forumene på diskusjon.no er ikke ubrukelige
<Trond-> for en formulering
<Trond-> stackoverflow er ikke et forum
<Kagee> mjaoneimjo
<citoyen> Forumer er som regel bedre jo mer spesifikke de er
<citoyen> så du finner sannsynligvis mer av interesse hvis du kan være mer detaljert enn "data og programmering"
<Kagee> Trond-: kan godt hende det ikke er et forum, men det er bedre enn mye annet jeg har sett
<Trond-> oppbygningen bak datamaskiner helt opp til OS programmeringen
<Trond-> for hjemme-pc
<Kagee> jeg foreslår 3 år på Høgskole
<Trond-> hvorfor det?
<citoyen> det er en utmerket måte å lære det du spør etter
<Kagee> for å lære alt det der
<Kagee> jeg har hatt fag som dekker alle
<Trond-> pga av praksis læring, med elektronik og hardware?
<citoyen> halvveis malapropos, jeg ser etter en minion for sommeren - om noen tilfeldigvis er ute etter en IT-sommerjobb i Bergen
<Kagee> jeg har hatt informasjonsteknologi, datamaskinarkitektur og microprosessorer, operativsystemer
<Trond-> *afk* sportsnyheter
<Kagee> det ville dekke det du vil lære
<jo-erlend> citoyen, du finner sannsynligvis flere av interesse hvis du kan være mer detaljert enn "IT-sommerjobb" :)
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Jeg prøvde å balansere arbeidet med å skrive mer detaljert mot sannsynligheten for at noen her faktisk er ut etter jobb i Bergen :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<citoyen> Jobben er i Vizrt, hovedoppgaven er kjøring av forholdsvis avanserte tester i et distribuert og ganske komplekst system
<jo-erlend> det kan jo være noen som lurker på mailinglista?
<citoyen> så jeg ser etter noen som har litt snøring, men ikke nødvendigvis en fullbefaren programmerer eller drifter
<citoyen> jeg er ikke på mailinglisten
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?! :)
<citoyen> jeg er jo på irc!
<citoyen> :P
<brik> i berrrgen?
<citoyen> Stillingsbeskrivelse på http://www.vizrt.com/career/article11493.ece i alle fall, om noen skulle kjenne noen osv
<citoyen> vi begynner å gå gjennom søknadene på onsdag
<citoyen> brik: jah
<Trond-> Kagee, bruker du noen relevante nettsteder/forumsider?
<Kagee> til å spørre om det du lurer på? nei, forde jeg lærte det på skolen de siste tre åra :)
<Trond-> kan du alt så du bruker ikke internett?
<Kagee> ... det er ikek så ofte jeg trenger å slå det opp, siden jeg verken lurer på det eller jobber med det
<Kagee> når det kommer til programring og lignende, så bruker jeg de to nevnte
<jo-erlend> Trond-, "data og programmering" er et voldsomt omfattende tema. 
<Trond-> hva er informasjonsteknologi egentlig?
<Trond-> jo-erlend, Kagee  la det ut for meg
<Trond-> det er jeg interessert i
<jo-erlend> da er det bare én ting å gjøre: skole. :)
<jo-erlend> men du burde ikke begrense deg til å lære nedenfra og opp. Du kan lære nokså mye om programmering i løpet av en helg ved å lese Python tutorial, for eksempel. Det er et veldig høynivå språk og enkelt å lære, men mange av prinsippene gjelder for de aller fleste av de mest moderne språkene. Tror det er litt viktig at man føler at man kan bruke kunnskapen til noe morsomt underveis. 
<Trond-> jeg har fått med meg at det finnes en god del programmeringsspråk, men de fleste vet jeg ikke til spesifikt hva alle de brukes til og hvorfor det finnes så mange.
<Kagee> Because.
<Trond-> f.eks. lua filene til world of warcraft spillet, hvordan finner de ut av at man man lage mods til spillet.
<Trond-> eller ikke mods mens addons
<Malin_> åj, programvaretester ser gøy ut
<jo-erlend> noe handler rett og slett om behag. Man trives med forskjellige måter å gjøre ting på. Et høynivåspråk som Python er veldig enkelt å lære og veldig raskt å lage programmer i, men til gjengjeld får du liten kontroll over maskinvaren. Det er både positivt og negativt... 
<Kagee> De fleset _kan_brukes til alt, men _bør_ ikke brukes til alt.
<Malin_> eneste aberet. Jeg kan ikke sql
<Malin_> sukk
<citoyen> Malin_: sql er en fordel, ikke et krav :)
<Kagee> Trond-: hvordan de finner ut _at_ man kan lage mods, eller hvordan finner de ut _hvordan_ man lager mods?
<Malin_> citoyen, ah, skjøner
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ...og det finnes bøker om SQL :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hm.. du har jo et poeng :D
<Trond-> hvordan de fant det ut først og fremst og hvilket programmeringsspråk bruker de?
<Kagee> Forde Blizzard fortalte dem det ?
<citoyen> Malin_: Dessuten er det ikke spurt etter sql, men etter sql-
<citoyen> databaser
<jo-erlend> Trond-, spill som det der er laget for at man skal kunne lage mods til det. 
<Malin_> citoyen, ah, jeg visste ikke at sql og sql- var forskjellig
<citoyen> du trenger ikke kunne sql, men gjerne ha en ide om hvordan en database er bygget opp 
<Trond-> men det er copyright spill
<Malin_> det har jeg nok
<citoyen> Malin_: beklager, det var bare jeg som trykket på enter for kjapt
<Malin_> citoyen, ah ;)
<citoyen> Malin_: mente sql-databaser
<citoyen> :P
<brik> haha 
<Malin_> citoyen, ja, var vel det jeg mente da jeg sa sql også :)
<Malin_> tror det firmaet var om på tv en gang
<citoyen> vi er på tv hver dag :P
<citoyen> hehe
<Malin_> Utrolig at Norge har så mange store it-firmaer
<Malin_> ja ;)
<citoyen> Malin_: om du synes jobben ser interessant ut og du har lyst å jobbe i Bergen i sommer bør du absolutt søke
<Trond-> hvordan får jeg trykket på next generation linken når den er blitt hacka til ad http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic362451.html ?
<Kagee> Trond-: hva har copyright med saken å gjøre ?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg vil absolutt anbefale deg å lese Python tutorial. Det er ikke vanskelig og hvis du står fast, så kan du alltids spørre her, eller i #Python: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<Malin_> citoyen, takk
 * Kagee derimot anbefaler Java :-P
<Trond-> den bookmarker jeg
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg anbefalte også Java inntil jeg oppdaget Python og Ruby. :)
<Kagee> aha
<Trond-> Kagee, bare lurer på hvordan de finner ut av hvordan de kan lage addons til spillet
<jo-erlend> Trond-, de leser.
<Trond-> leser hva?
<Malin_> Hvordan man finner ut at man kan lage en mod til et program/spill?
<citoyen> Trond-: Dokumentasjonen til spillet, vel
<Trond-> trenger de alle kommandoer fra dokumentasjonen eller vet de resten selv?
<citoyen> APIet er som regel definert i dokumentasjonen
<Malin_> man må vel vite om programmet/spillet har mulighet til utvidelser gjennom mods, etc
<Kagee> Lua er vel et språk som fantes før WoW, så de hadde en "syntax" som forklarer reglene for språket. Så fikk de et API med spesielle funksjoner som gjore endringer i WOW
<Trond-> er lua programmeringsspråket?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lua_%28programming_language%29
<Kagee> Trond-: det var dete du som sa 21:41
<Trond-> det visste jeg ikke. trodde det bare var en file extension.
<Trond-> hvilken skole anbefales for meg da og hvor mye koster noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg kikket raskt på eksempelkode for lua nå. Hvis du lærer deg Python, så kommer du til å kunne lese det helt uten problemer. 
<Trond-> hadde vært kult å lage addons til spill
<Trond-> world of warcraft f.eks.
<jo-erlend> det er morsomt å programmere i det hele tatt. 
<Trond-> har du programmert noe og solgt etterpå?
<jo-erlend> ja. 
<Trond-> for mange år siden var det en som fortalte meg at han ble helt sjokka da han laga et enkelt program for en bedrift som betalte han rundt 300k
<jo-erlend> hehe, det var på den tiden da jeg studerte til MCSE og trodde at DHTML kom til å erstatte desktopapplikasjoner :>
<Trond-> må ha vært en skrøner
<jo-erlend> tja. Det kommer an på. For mange år siden var det mange områder som ikke var dekket av programvare overhodet. "enkelt" er et relativt begrep og 300K er ikke så fryktelig mye penger. 
<jo-erlend> det var jo nettopp en fyr som DN skrev mye om, som tjente (flere) hundre tusen på å aktivere blitzen på en iphone så den kunne brukes som lommelykt. 
<jo-erlend> noe sier meg at det ikke akkurat var noen enorm programmeringsjobb, men tydeligvis en lukrativ nisje. 
<Sakarias> han var heldig... han var først ute...
<Trond-> finnes mange "heldige" der ute -> facebook
<jo-erlend> jada, det er fremdeles massevis av plass til nye datakakser, tror jeg.
<Sakarias> apple slipper ikke igjennom applikasjoner som gjør akkurat det samme lenger, så han var heldig på å være først igjennom nåløyet
<jo-erlend> markedet vokser jo stadig raskere. Vi passerte vel en milliard brukere på internet nylig, tror jeg og vi nærmer oss syv milliarder mennesker, så... 
<Sakarias> tror de lærte av alle de "prompe" applikasjonene
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ja, du mener at Apples monopolisering er basert på en-fis-for-mye-prinsippet? :)
<Sakarias> nope
<Trond-> nix er linux?
<Trond-> http://www.compuforums.org/nix
<jo-erlend> hmm... Var det ikke noe med at den som først oppdager fisen er fisens rette far? Passet jo godt i denne sammenhengen. :)
<Trond-> ubuntu = afrikansk for human towards others?
<Sakarias> *nix er en felles betegnelse for unix, linux osv osv
<jo-erlend> Trond-, nei, det er Xulu. :)
<jo-erlend> Zulu, til og med.
<Malin_> Denne var jo litt artig: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNbFboiSt0&feature=related
<Malin_> Ja, det er godt mulig å lage flere datarikinger. Hva med en skikelig konkurent til Skype. De som kommer opp med noe slikt, kan jo muligens gjøre det stort
<Malin_> etc
<jo-erlend> jeg møtte en dame fra Rwanda forleden, som mente at Ubuntu direkte oversatt betyr "å gi og ta". 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ah, så kjekt. Det er i såfall et fint utrykk, en må bidra for å få noe igjen :)
<jo-erlend> vel.. Det er ikke sånn jeg tolket det. Jeg tolket det mer som at Ubuntu er det du har når det å få lyst til å ta, gir deg lyst til å gi.
<Malin_> når noen lurer på noe her, som jeg veit, eventuelt veit hvordan jeg kan finne ut, kan jo begge tjene på det, ved at jeg også blir flinkere til å finne ut ting, etc, samtidig som en annen lærer noe nytt, etc
<Malin_> ser for meg det :D
<Malin_> nei, nå må jeg ta meg en gåtur
<Malin_> snx
<jo-erlend> men altså... Det er jo en filosofi, ikke en protokoll, så det er ikke gitt at det finnes noe korrekt svar.
<Trond-> finland vinner is-hockey vm
<Trond-> norge var overraskende gode
<jo-erlend> så lenge Stabæk vinner champions league, så kan gjerne Jamaica vinne ishockey-vm for min del. :)
<Trond-> strømsgodset og tromsø som overrasker der
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, da snakker du om herrefotballen... Jeg tror ikke at Stabæk vinner CL der med det første. :)
<Trond-> liker du jentefotball?
<jo-erlend> jeg liker først og fremst fotball.
<Trond-> men stabæk?
<jo-erlend> aller først Stabæk. 
<Trond-> jentefotball?
<jo-erlend> jeg liker fotball, jeg liker Stabæk og jeg liker jenter. Hvorfor er du så overrasket over at jeg liker Stabæks jentefotball? :)
<Trond-> fordi herrefotball er bedre fotball
<jo-erlend> hvor mange toppseriekamper har du sett i år?
<Trond-> ingen. ser ikke på damefotball.
<Trond-> hva er admin til lyse ruter? 192.168.0.1 greiene
<Trond-> må skifte passord men finner ingen info
<jo-erlend> Trond-, «It is a capital mistake to theorize before you have all the evidence. It biases the judgment. », sa Sherlock Holmes, som forøvrig også så litt ned på damene inntil han møtte en som var like flink som han selv. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, spør google.... Eller Lyse?
<Trond-> Lyse svarer ikke, med mindre jeg ringer inn. Dessuten sier dem snakk med Altiboks, og når jeg går til hjemmesida dems så sender de meg til Lyse.
<jo-erlend> fabelaktig! 
<jo-erlend> neste gang kan du jo spørre dem om de ikke kan videresende deg til Powertech isteden.
<Trond-> hva er det?
<jo-erlend> internettleverandør. En veldig god sådan. 
<Trond-> jeg er fornøyd med fiber hastigheten til Lyse
<jo-erlend> ja, det.. 
<jo-erlend> bbl
<Trond-> raskeste noensinne. testet på itavisen nå
<Trond-> de dumme dager med modem, isdn, adsl, borte. 
<Trond-> tellerskritt hah
<Trond-> steinalder
<Trond-> og dyrt
<Trond-> grøss og gru
<Sakarias> altibox :) *kose på 100Mbit linja*
<Trond-> får du brukt det da? med mindre du kjører server
<Sakarias> ikke noe problem
<Trond^^> hva skjedde her? ble disconnected
<Trond^^> http://www.retrosoftware.com <-roflmao
<Trond-> kreves det mye programmering for å lage en enkel kalkulator software?
<Trond-> la oss si med pluss, minus, deling og ganing.
<Trond-> ganing
<Trond-> ganging
<Malin_> Trond-, nei, det er temmelig lett
<Malin_> i mine spede programmeringsforsøk har jeg laget noen kalkulatorer i programmeringsspråket Ruby :D
<Malin_> uten at jeg husker nøyaktig nå hvordan
<Trond-> hvorfor Ruby?
<Malin_> En jeg kjenner tipset meg om det språket
<Trond-> Hvor mange programmeringsspråk kan brukes til å lage en kalkulator?
<Malin_> alle
<Trond-> hva avgjør hvilken man velger til å lage med da?
<Malin_> hvilket språk man kan tipper jeg
<Sakarias> hva man har lyst til å lære, hva man kan, og hva venner kan 
<Trond-> liker ikke alle disse språkene jeg
<Malin_> nei, alle får snakke Engelsk i stedet
<Malin_> men ja, det kan jo bli en del... sukk
<Trond-> kan vi ikke alle snakke engelsk .P
<Trond-> burde hvertfall ha et universelt dataspråk i det minste
<Malin_> jo, var jo det jeg sa :P ;)
<Malin_> hm... ja, men hvilket?
<Malin_> og alle språkene har jo styrker og svakheter
<Trond-> tror det er konkurranse som har <biip> alt sammen
<Sakarias> hvorfor? forskjellige språk har sin styrke
<Malin_> vil je tro
<Malin_> *jeg
<EspenBe> binærkode er vel ikke så langt fra universelt selv om det er særdeles lite brukervennlig
<Malin_> nei, skal henge opp noe klær (skulle laga et program som gjorde det for meg :) )
<Malin_> vaskeprogrammet som også henger opp klærne dine etter vask. hehe
<EspenBe> Malin_, jeg regner med at du deler med oss om du kommer over noe slikt hvis det er lisensiert på riktig måte :)
<Trond-> ruby og python er script programing, ikke application.
<Sakarias> utrolig mange applikasjoner som er skrevet i python
<Malin_> EspenBe, skal si i fra om jeg finner et sånt program. Kan sjekke i software center jeg :p
<Malin_> Trond-, han jeg kjenner har screvet magicmaze og portet det til Ruby
<Malin_> kjør: sudo apt-get install magicmaze
<Malin_> så en kan skrive programmer med ruby
<jo-erlend> python og alt du trenger, er installert som standard.
<jo-erlend> og Python er et langt mer vanlig språk i Ubuntu-.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det der er bare tull. 
<Trond-> hvordan starter jeg Python?
<jo-erlend> skriv python.
<jo-erlend> <Trond-> ruby og python er script programing, ikke application. <-- det der er en skikkelig destruktiv uvane, å anta og påstå på den måten. 
<Trond-> har ikke noe python jeg
<jo-erlend> da har du ikke Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> python er installert som standard i Ubuntu, fordi mange av programmene som følger med er skrevet i det. 
<Malin_> ja, det er fordelen med å bruke python i Ubuntu over ruby
<jo-erlend> en av dem. 
<Trond-> jeg påstår ikke det. det var kategorisert slikt i et forum jeg fant.
<jo-erlend> du må ikke tro på alt du leser på webben.
<Malin_> men om det står skrevet i et forum betyr det ikke at det er en sannhet
<Trond-> http://www.programmingforums.org fant det her
<jo-erlend> Trond-, vil du si at en nettleser er et ordentlig program?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, i såfall kan du se hvordan du kan lage en i Python på tjue minutter her: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/python-pygtk-webkit-20-minutes
<Trond-> men hvorfor finner jeg ikke noe python?
<Malin_> åj, om 20 minutter så er Malin-webrowser0.1 pre-alpha klar :D
<Malin_> Trond-, er du i en terminal?
<Malin_> om ikke, åpne en
<Trond-> bookmarker den
<Malin_> skriv så: python
<Trond-> åja :P
<Trond-> visste ikke at man programmerte der
<Malin_> ;)
<Malin_> man kan teste ut kodeder
<Malin_> kode der
<jo-erlend> Trond-, python kan brukes interaktivt, sånn at du skriver inn kommando for kommando, men det mest vanlige er å lagre det i filer og kjøre en fil som et program.
<brik> og du trenger vel ikke å bruke terminalen, men det går an
<Malin_> ja, går fint ann å bruke en text-editor, som gedit
<Malin_> lagre som <filnavn>.py
<Trond-> hvorfor måtte jeg skrive quit() og ikke quit?
<jo-erlend> geany er langt bedre for sånt. 
<Trond-> det stod at jeg var online i terminalen med python
<jo-erlend> Trond-, fordi du må bruke riktig syntaks. Les tutorial, så skjønner du alt sammen. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg anbefaler også den videoen jeg refererte til isted. Han er ganske underholdene. 
<Trond-> sjekker nok i morgen
<Trond-> aha det var der du fant den python linken
<Trond-> det er den samme som jeg fant i terminalen
<Trond-> http://www.southparkstudios.no/episodes :)
<Malin_> jeg har fulgt noe i videoen og har et vindu med en knapp i :D
<jo-erlend> Trond-, bra tips. Takker.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, i praksis er det sjelden at du skriver GUI manuelt på den måten nå til dags, men det er jo greit å vite hvordan det funker.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, jeg vil tro det er kjektå  vite hvordan
<Malin_> faktisk det å ha et gui gjør ting artigere syntes jeg
<Malin_> blir litt mer motivert
<Malin_> snakker for meg selv
<jo-erlend> ja. Men det finnes jo ekstremt mye enklere måter å lage GUI på. Du tegner det i Glade og henter det inn med GtkBuilder, så skjer mesteparten av seg selv. Må bare hekte signaler.
<Malin_> :)
<Trond-> når kommer mattekunnskapene inn under programmeringer?
<Malin_> si det
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det kommer an på hva du lager. 
<Trond-> er det sjeldent eller mye brukt blandt store spillutviklere?
<xt> eh.. :)
<xt> Kor tar du desse spørsmåla frå?
<Trond-> skal jeg jobbe med programmering hos Funcom må jeg kunne matematikk og fysikk
<xt> korrekt.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er ingen seriøse programmerere som bare kan ett språk. Begynn med Python, så lærer du mye om prinsippene som alle programmeringsspråk er basert på. 
<brik> det er vel mest matematikk/fysikk i spill og grafikk
<Trond-> tida raser avgårde når jeg fordyper meg i dette
<Trond-> må passe på og ikke legge meg så sent ,)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-07
<RoyK>  
<jo-erlend>  
<xt>  
 * RoyK har fått en kollega her som bruker fvvm2 på maskina si...
<RoyK> evt fvwm2
<jo-erlend> er noen som liker det enkelt. :)
 * xt bruker awesomewm
<stian__> Hvordan kan jeg endre tastatur snarveier som bruker Windows knappen? Jeg er vant til å bytte workspace med Windows+1,2,3,osv.
<si-m1> bytter til en annen wm? :p
<si-m1> evt. venter til noen som har peil på unity kan svare deg på hvilken custom settings app man trenger for å gjøre det
<jo-erlend> stian__, du kan endre sånt i System Instillinger > Tastatur > Snarveier. Men å bytte ut _det_ er noe jeg ville ha tenkt grundig gjennom. Å kunne starte å bytte mellom programmer på den måten, er jo herlig.
<si-m1> går vel ikke an å bytte det ut der heller
<si-m1> såvidt jeg kunne se
<si-m1> kunne bare bytte andre ting
<si-m1> dvs. andre snarveger
<jo-erlend> å?
<si-m1> mulig jeg kikket over litt for kjapt
<jo-erlend> det kunne ikke falle meg inn å prøve på akkurat det. Men muligheten er jo der.
<jo-erlend> joda, det funker som det skal det.
<si-m1> ah ok, sikkert dbusstyrte valg som ikke dukker opp hos meg siden jeg kjører en annen wm
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har ikke fått satt meg så godt inn i hvordan akkurat det der fungerer, men det er forskjeller mellom forskjellige desktoper.
<jo-erlend> de bruker det i Gnome Shell og Gnome Panel også. Men de har jo helt forskjellige greier.
<stian__> Du kan sette snarveiene, men de har ingen effekt når de bruker Windows-knappen. Kan sette Ctrl-Alt-1 til å switche til workspace 1 f.eks. Men jeg har brukte Super/Windows+1,2,3,osv med 9 workspaces i mange mange år nå. Oppgraderte nylig fra 10.04.
<Sakarias> finner du super+1-9 andre steder i snarveier? kan hende du må slette de først
<stian__> SÃ¥ det er grundig nok gjennomtenkt for min del.
<jo-erlend> stian__, jeg testet det før jeg sa at det virket, altså.
<stian__> Nei, det er nettopp det. Finner det ikke noen sted..
<stian__> jo-erlend, ja.. rart det ikke skal funke..
<jo-erlend> stian__, jeg antar at du bruker Unity hvis du ikke sier noe annet?
<stian__> at de har "låst ned" windows knappen
<stian__> det stemmer, standard 12.04
<stian__> sålangt
<jo-erlend> stian__, System Innstillinger > Tastatur > Snarveier > Navigering  > Bytt til arbeidsområde..
<stian__> jo-erlend, det er de jeg har endret.. har ingen effekt
<jo-erlend> stian__, er det Unity 2D du bruker?
<jo-erlend> den er ikke 100% kompatibel enda når det gjelder snarveier.
<stian__> tja.. hvordan ser jeg forskjell på den og unity3d? har intel hd 3000 kort hvis det sier deg noe
<jo-erlend> stian__, åpne System Monitor og se om Compiz kjører.
<stian__> compiz kjører
<jo-erlend> stian__, kan du logge inn som en gjestebruker og se om det funker der? Det kan være noe grums som henger igjen fra tidligere konfigurasjon.
<stian__> jeg har gjort en formatering/clean install
<jo-erlend> du hadde ingen tidligere brukerkonto med hjemmeområde?
<stian__> fjernet alt som var..
<jo-erlend> dette er jo dine personlige innstillinger. Men uansett.. Det krever ikke så mange klikk å åpne en gjestesesjon.
<jo-erlend> for du finner innstillingene?
<stian__> jeg har testet nå med clean install å endre de snarveiene
<stian__> var noe av det første jeg gjorde
<stian__> de blir overridet av launcher
<jo-erlend> ok. I min test, så brukte jeg jo snarveier som ikke var i bruk av noen launcher. Gi meg et øyeblikk, så skal jeg sjekke.
<stian__> det er Super+n jeg vil skal bytte til workspace n
<stian__> jeg trodde det virket et sekund da Super+1 byttet til workspace 1 (men det er fordi Chromium er første ikon på launcher og er på workspace 1)
<jo-erlend> stian__, det funker. Men det er litt grumsete. Kan du prøve å stille inn de snarveiene du vil ha og så trykke Alt+F2 og kjøre "unity --place"?
<stian__> ok
<stian__> hmm, virker ikke
<stian__> den åpner det som launcher har på plass n når jeg trykker super+n
<jo-erlend> ok. Det jeg gjorde, var å låse opp alle oppstarterne. Altså sånn at hele oppstarteren var helt rom. Da funka det.
<stian__> tror jeg skal ta å teste gnome 3 jeg.. det dukker vel opp noe unity tweak tools etterhvert som kan endre/fjerne launcher sine snarveier
<stian__> brb
<jo-erlend> stian__, det er gnome 3 du kjører. Men alt det der er uansett konfigurerbart.
<jo-erlend> du kan bruke compizconfig-settings-manager.
<jo-erlend> neivel.
<jo-erlend> stian__, <jo-erlend> du kan bruke compizconfig-settings-manager.
<stian__> ah, ok.. tester der jeg
<stian__> det*
<stian__> hmm..
<stian__> hvis jeg prøver å sette noe til å ha snarvei Super+1 i ccsm, får jeg opp en konflikt-melding som sier at det er en konflikt med Viewport switch to workspace 1
<stian__> men, Super+1 starter fortsatt det launcher har som første ikon
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det der er uansett en bug. Fint hvis du rapporterer det; alt+f2 og "ubuntu-bug unity".
<stian__> leste på ubuntu formene nettopp -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/995885
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 995885 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Custom keyboard shortcuts do not work if they use the Super key" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jo-erlend> men det er jo litt rart, siden jeg i hvertfall får det til å fungere delvis her.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Nei, det funker rett og slett ikke.
<stian__> ikke?
<jo-erlend> heh... Jo, det funker å bruke super+num  til å bytte mellom arbeidsområder, som du vil, men ikke å bruke super til egne kommandoer.
<stian__> nå er jeg ikke helt med..
<jo-erlend> det er ikke jeg heller. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg får som sagt byttet mellom arbeidsområder med super+num, som du vil, i hvertfall så lenge oppstarterne ikke er i bruk.
<jo-erlend> nå er det jo UDS-Q denne uka, så det kan ta litt tid før noen får sett på det der.
<stian__> oppstarterne = launcher icons?
<jo-erlend> stian__, ja.
<jo-erlend> Launcher Entries, kalles de i dokumentasjonen.
<stian__> jo-erlend, men hvordan får du de til å ikke være i bruk?
<jo-erlend> stian__, høyreklikk og "lås opp fra oppstarter".
<jo-erlend> stian__, hvis du vil ha en workaround, så finnes det en "workspace switcher indicator" der ute et eller annet sted. Siden HUD takler indikatormenyer, så kan du antakelig bruke den i mellomtiden :)
<jo-erlend> fordelen er jo at da kan du bruke navn i stedenfor tall. SÃ¥nn at det blir for eksempel Alt "Musikk" istedenfor super+4.
<jo-erlend> Jeg er klar over at det ikke er en løsning, altså. Men kan jo kanskje være en delvis behagelig måte å omgå problemet på til det kan bli fikset.
<stian__> ja, får se på det. jeg har liksom predefinerte workspaces jeg har brukt lenge.. 1: nettleser, 2: vim, 3: terminaler, osv.. så de ligger liksom i fingrene. takk for all hjelp hvertfall :)
<jo-erlend> joda, bare hyggelig. #ubuntu-unity er også veldig fin.
<RoyK> hm... FatELF ser bra ut
<RoyK> bare så dumt det ikke er støtte for det i offisielle kjerner
<RoyK> hm.. enkelte medier skriver at DNB har blitt hacka, og jeg tenker bare p[ http://xkcd.com/932/
<RoyK> Fra http://www.datatilsynet.no/Teknologi/E-call/ ... "Utstyret må være frivillig for sjåføren å bruke. Sjåføren må kunne deaktiveres når dette er ønskelig."
<jo-erlend> er det overvåking av trafikanter i jobb du snakker om? :)
<RoyK> *deaktivering* av trafikanter :D
<RoyK> bitteliten skriveleif ;)
<jo-erlend> ahaha
<jo-erlend> kjempefint at alarmsentralen kan deaktivere folk i nød. Det er nettopp den typen effektivisering som skal til! Kan spare enorme mengder penger på sånt. :)
<jo-erlend> auto code-black :)
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> sånt som i disse dager når politiet flørter med å bruke EMP mot biler for å unngå biljakt
<jo-erlend> nå var det jo nettopp en sak i USA om en fyr som hadde en form for hjemmehjelp og alarm. Han hadde kanskje sovnet og lagt seg på alarmknappen, så sentralen ringte ham opp. Han sa at alt var i orden, men politiet nektet å tro på ham, så de begynte å hamre løs på døra hans. Han ble redd, så han ville ikke åpne. Da hugget de ned døra med øks og skjøt ham med sjokkpistol selvom han ropte at han hadde dårlig hjerte, noe politie
<jo-erlend> t også visste fra før. Døde på stedet.
<jo-erlend> sinnsyke tilstander der borte, kan man få inntrykk av.
<RoyK> det går med en del folk der borte av elektrosjokkvåpen
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/uriks/--Aldri-for-har-et-sa-apenlyst-ny-nazistisk-parti-fatt-sa-stor-oppslutning-6822534.html#.T6gLL78b6Hn <-- er det noen som har knekt aftenposten-koden og jager den pollen der, eller hva faen er det med folk?
<jo-erlend> jeg har vært bekymret for Norge i mange år. Jeg er ikke beroliget.
<jo-erlend> men er daggry et hankjønnsord? Jeg ville jo ha oversatt det til "gyllent daggry"... Dvs, jeg hadde vel strengt tatt ikke oversatt i det hele tatt – det er tross alt gresk.
<RoyK> nei, gry er intetkjønn, og i sammensatte ord arves kjønn av det siste ordet
<RoyK> http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=gry&begge=+&ordbok=begge
<RoyK> (sådetså)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, "du hadde rett. Sådeså!" ? :)
<RoyK> :)
<jo-erlend> skjønner forresten ikke hvorfor det hele tiden skal kalles "nazi". Det er omtrent like tullete som at norske muslimer snakker om "allah".
<malin> er det trøbbel på launchpad for tida?
<jo-erlend> skjønt, i akkurat den sammenhengen, var det jo passende siden de faktisk – i følge aftenposten – faktisk kjemper for akkurat den dystopien.
<jo-erlend> malin, problemer med timeouts?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er ganske greit å kalle en spade for en spade, egentlig
<RoyK> jo-erlend: når den gjengen der gjør hitlerhilsen og snakker om å skyte flyktninger på grensa, så er det nok riktig å kalle dem nazi
<malin> jo-erlend: får problemer med at siden ikke lastes og at de har problemer med secure eler noe
<malin> hovedsaklig: Unable to complete secure transaction
<malin> men jeg skal stikke :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det er det som er problemet. De fleste av de såkalte "ny-nazistene" har nesten ingenting til felles, annet enn at de hater noen. Når sånne uttrykk brukes feil, så er effekten både språklig utvanning og sosial konsolidering. Ingen av delene er positivt.
<jo-erlend> malin, det har jeg ikke vært borti.
<jo-erlend> fint hvis du sier noe om sammenhengene når du spør om sånt.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei, det er ikke feil å kalle en spade for en spade og ikke for "kombinert graveredskap og slagvåpen med nye muligheter"
<jo-erlend> RoyK, spade for en spade er ok. Hvis det er spader du snakker om. Men svært ofte er det helt forskjellige ting man snakker om. Breivik er for eksempel ikke på noen måte en ny-nazist, men jeg hører stadig folk kalle ham det. For høyreekstremisme og ny-nazisme er jo samme sak, ikke sant?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: breivik er en skrudd idiot, og ikke ny-nazist, men den gjengen i hellas er nok ganske så riktig ny-nazister. selv omblemet deres er jo et forvanska hakekors
<RoyK> i tillegg til hitler-hilsenen
<RoyK> så, ja, der er det helt riktig å kalle dem nazister
<jo-erlend> problemet med at forskjellige små grupper omtales på den måten, er jo at den ene lille gruppen fremheves når den andre omtales. Dermed har begge fått økt tilstedeværelse i mediene.
<RoyK> det er *aldri* et problem å kalle noe ved dets riktige navn
<jo-erlend> du. Stråmenn? Jeg har aldri sagt at man ikke skal kalle en ny-nazist for en ny-nazist. Men at det er skummelt å putte alle høyreekstreme i den båsen. Vi har sett i USA hvordan det kan gå.
<jo-erlend> men... Dette er fullstendig off-topic.. Lett å la seg rive med, men kanskje vi skal prøve å tøyle inn :)
<RoyK> jeg gjør ikke det ;)
<RoyK> som sagt, jeg kaller ikke breivik for noe sånt som nazi
<RoyK> han fortjener ikke det...
<jo-erlend> men jeg har jo ikke sagt at du har gjort det heller. Det var en generell kommentar.
 * jo-erlend hoppa inn i ##Norge.
<jo-erlend> vi bør bli flinkere til å ta generell prat der, synes jeg, så denne kan være mest mulig fokusert på Ubuntu.
<RoyK> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg lar meg lett rive med, vet du. Spesielt i disse sakene, som jeg har fulgt ganske nøye med på det siste tiåret omtrent.
<RoyK> mhm - jeg har også fulgt med ganske mye i slike saker, de siste 20 åra eller noe...
<RoyK> (ikke at tidsdifferansen har noe å si)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1126
<jo-erlend> nå de Calxeda-serverne må vel være temmelig perfekte for sånt du driver med?
<RoyK> for hva da?
 * RoyK driver med så mangt
<RoyK> om det er 4-kjerners ARM du snakker om, så er det sikkert godt egna til å kjøre webservere og annet skrap, men har en minnebuss som er *altfor* smal til å brukes til tungregning
<jo-erlend> facebook...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, kommer ikke det veldig an på programvaren?
<jo-erlend> matematikken også, naturligvis, men er hver kalkulasjon så veldig dyp og tung, eller er det det at det er så mange av dem?
<jo-erlend> malin, er du her? Du er jo sånn facebook-ninja.
<RoyK> ja, det kommer jo mye an på det, men de kjøringene vi har på jobb, er typisk 1-4GB arbeidsminne per tråd
<jo-erlend> jeg lurer på om de meldingene jeg får, som kommer fra sånne speisa email-adresser som slutter på @facebook.com, om man kan svare på dem?
<RoyK> så da vil du ha littegranne båndbredde mot minnet ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tror ikke det - det er nok interne fb-greier
<RoyK> dvs alt er vel det på fb
 * RoyK er også sånn fb-fyr
 * jo-erlend hever nesa og lar seg rive med av rent amatør-profesjonelle årsaker. 
<RoyK> haha
<jo-erlend> jeg slipper unna med det hvis jeg sier det på riktig måte, gjør jeg ikke? :)
<RoyK> neppe ;)
 * RoyK vurderer å køye snart - må opp klokka seks som vanlig...
<jo-erlend> still klokka?
<jo-erlend> sett deg på UDS-Q-tid, for eksempel, så sparer du ni timer!
<RoyK> får ikke noe mer søvn av det, vet du...
<jo-erlend> jeg var gjennom en liknende diskusjon på nrk, tror jeg, da noen foreslo å kutte ut første mai. Da var det selvsagt noen som mente at man ikke bare kan kutte ut en dag. Men selvsagt kan man det. Det er jo bare en fordel at sommeren kommer litt nærmere.
<jo-erlend> hvis man er så nøye på det, så kan man jo heller bare legge til en 31. Juni. Mye bedre med en dag ekstra midt på sommeren likevel.
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg er her litt. Scanner litt bilder
<jo-erlend> det beste hadde naturligvis vært å både beholde 1. Mai og legge til 31. Juni. Men det tror jeg ikke at de rødgrønne går med på, altså.
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg ser at det er en som stadig legger til og sletter ting fra gruppa. Men den siste var jo i det minste veldig bra. Jeg tenkte at jeg skulle sende en melding, men jeg aner ikke hvordan. Kan du tegne og forklare?
<malin> sende en melding for å unngå at noen sletter innlegg?
<malin> Syntes det er pussig om noen driver å fjerne innlegg.. kanskje noen som liker å være veeeldig admin?! :S
<jo-erlend> malin, får ikke du samme epost som jeg fra gruppa?
<malin> jeg har nok deaktivert all e-post fra facebook, fordi jeg fikk så mye en vending
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg var ute og gikk i tog 1. mai, jeg ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-08
<prooz> [ZyteX]: Jasså, begynt å henge her også nå
<[ZyteX]> prooz: hengt her lengre enn deg tenk ;)
<prooz> [ZyteX]: How do you know?
<prooz> :P
<malin> because [ZyteX] knows everything
<prooz> Hirr
<malin> :)
<[ZyteX]> exactomento!
<RoyK> Excremento!
<prooz> Heller det, ja
<jo-erlend> tror at Mark Shuttleworth kommer til å gifte seg snart :)
<malin> jaha?
<jo-erlend> han snakker om dama si i alle sammenhenger for tiden :)
<malin> ah
<malin> så han er ikke singel? :S
<malin> :p
<jo-erlend> hehe
<malin> han er vel over 40 han?
<jo-erlend> Claire, heter hun.
<malin> ah :)
<jo-erlend> 38 i følge Wikipedia.
<jo-erlend> Denne uken er det UDS-Q og igår åpnet han med sin tradisjonelle fotnote: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Di8djcRZUA
<malin> ikke eldre faktisk :)
<malin> ah, UDS :)
<malin> Allison er jo der. Prata med hu på #ubuntu-arb
<jo-erlend> må bare henge meg på i hyllesten av Rick Spencer. Det er en skikkelig, skikkelig bra fyr. Jeg har jobbet litt med ham på et par prosjekter og han er kvalitetsorientert i alt han gjør. Selv i små bagateller. Og han er den typen fyr som virkelig får testing til å bli en del av utviklingen istedenfor å være noe man legger til etterpå. Så det at vi nå i prinsippet kan snakke om en delvis rullende Ubuntu-utvikling, er helt klart ha
<jo-erlend> ns fortjeneste.
<malin> smart :)
<jo-erlend> smart, ja. Men forskjellen mellom han og mange andre sjefer, er at han går inn og lærer seg programmeringsspråkene og teknikkene som teamene hans bruker sånn at han virkelig forstår prosessene. Og det er da du kan ha virkelig innflytelse. Holder ikke å være smart. Man må jobbe litt for det også :)
<malin> ikke sant :)
<RoyK> hm... nsb.no-appen funker jo faktisk
 * RoyK blir alltid overraska over noe godt fra den kanten der
<jo-erlend> hehe
<si-m1> tja, meste fra nsb fungerer vel greit? utenom å levere tog til steder til rett tid
<RoyK> de klarer jo det også fra tid til annen
<jo-erlend> og salg av billetter.
<RoyK> *men*
<RoyK> de har jo sånt som kundeservice
<si-m1> billettopplegget har alltid fungert for meg i alle fall
<RoyK> bortsett fra at de ikke kan ta imot en enkel henvendelse om refusjon - det må sendes med SNAILMAIL
<si-m1> aha
<RoyK> på trafikanten/ruter tar de imot sånt uten problem
<si-m1> buss for tog har også funket veldig bra for min del i alle fall
<jo-erlend> ikke for meg. Noen automater tar bare kort og mynter. Så er det noen som bare tar sedler og kort og noen som bare tar sedler og mynter, men ikke kort. Det er den typen ting som får meg til å bli ekstra stressa når jeg har dårlig tid. De ser jo dønn like ut.
<si-m1> ah stemmer
<si-m1> hadde et problem med at billettautomatene ikke tok kortet mitt
<si-m1> det var rimelig kjipt
<RoyK> jo-erlend: du kan jo bruke appen, da...
<si-m1> siden jeg ikke hadde andre alternativ
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jassågitt? Jeg bruker som kjent Symbian.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja... du kan jo skaffe deg skikkelig telefon, da :D
<si-m1> heh, last defender of the symbian
<jo-erlend> RoyK, telefonen min er jo genial den. Det er bare feil operativsystem.
 * RoyK slenger over MSDOS-disketter til jo-erlend 
<jo-erlend> RoyK, tror faktisk at jeg ville ha foretrukket md-sod. Eller MD-DOS hvis du vil.
<malin> jeg har også rar telefon. N900
<jo-erlend> malin, den er jo så bra.
<malin> ja :D
<si-m1> synd nokia valgte å kjøre begge osene i grøfta
<jo-erlend> gjøkkeno. Vi har Linaro og Ubuntu! :)
<xt> og Tizen!
<jo-erlend> Tizen er jo sammen med Ubuntu i Linaro.
<jo-erlend> Det skal bli spennende å se hva som kommer ut av Linaro Developer Summit denne uken også. Både Linaro og Tizen har jo hengt seg på Ubuntu Developer Summit, så det skjer samtidig.
<RoyK> og så satser nokia på ... Windows! Tataaaaaaa!
<jo-erlend> synes Windows er på vei i riktig retning. Men spørsmålet er om de kommer over kneika. Det har jo vært ekstremt vanskelig for Linux.
<si-m1> app-hysteriet er vel på veg ned igjen nå også
<jo-erlend> jeg ville helt klart ha foretrukket Windows fremfor OS X/Ios.
<si-m1> så tipper det ordner seg med tiden
<jo-erlend> si-m1, la oss håpe det. :)
<si-m1> fordelen med appkjøret er at det har fått fart på utviklingen på andre fronter
<si-m1> man har dyttet inn flere artuge sensorer i mobiler og slikt
<si-m1> og de får apier for web
<jo-erlend> jada. Også har det bidratt til å gjøre enda flere utviklere enda dummere enn de var fra før. :)
<jo-erlend> men det er vel forsåvidt bare bra. Det bidrar jo til teknologiene som låser prosessenes muligheter, siden man ikke kan stole på utviklerne – selv når de gjør sitt aller beste.
<jo-erlend> det er vel et av de områdene hvor Microsoft fremdeles er best.
<si-m1> hm, hva mener du med dummere enn før?
<jo-erlend> snevrere. Jeg møter jo folk som skryter av at de bare kan Java, for eksempel.
<si-m1> det er vel mest takket være skolen
<jo-erlend> nja..
<si-m1> indoktrinering av java som programmeringsspråk for alt
<si-m1> samme med jobb.. går stort sett i c# og java
<jo-erlend> Hadde det vært opp til meg, skulle Python blitt del av tredjeklassepensum. Men jeg tror ikke at du kan skylde på skolene. Forstår ikke helt valget av Java som introduksjonsspråk, men det er vel greit nok.
<jo-erlend> men selvom nesten all utviklingen skjer i et eller to språk, så bør man kjenne flere. Det gir litt dypere innsikt i hvorfor metodene er riktige og hvorfor de er feil.
<si-m1> jau, syntes det er merkelig det ikke er mer python eller ruby i bruk som introspråk
<si-m1> men er noen som klarer å lage introoppgaver i java og som ikke er helt forferdelige
<jo-erlend> Python vil gjøre et stort byks i tiden fremover, med GObject Introspection på banen.
<jo-erlend> jajaja. Jeg vil ikke si noe galt om Java eller Java-utviklere. Det er heller ikke noe galt i at det finnes mange som bare kan ett språk. Men det snevrer inn kompetansen endel og det i seg selv snevrer inn mulighetene.
<xt> jo-erlends teknospådomar slår jo alltid til :P
<jo-erlend> xt, jeg har faktisk en nokså god historikk :)
<xt> du har ein egne evne til å vere subjektiv òg, så kanskje du hugser historikken din som veldig god :P
<jo-erlend> tja. I 2009 snakket jeg jo om hyperklustere med ARM. I går presenterte sabdfl det på UDS-Q. I 1992 snakket jeg om Java. Det slo også til. I 2001 snakket jeg om en ikke-antakende web. Det kommer nå. Det som har overrasket meg aller mest, er jo at IRC fremdeles lever. :)
<malin> ja, ikke godt å si hvorfor irc enda lever
<malin> men irc lever nok i dag kun blant spesielt interesserte
<jo-erlend> malin, det er dønn enkelt. Det er ingen annen grunn.
<malin> det er ikke mainstream mer, om du skjønner
<malin> altså. De somer "kule" i dag, de sitter vel på facebook-chatten og sånt
<malin> før satt de også på irc
<jo-erlend> det som er med IRC, er at fra du setter i gang og til du har en nyttig bot, så går det en halvtime – uten spesialiserte verktøy. Jeg tror fremdeles på XMPP, men det krever at verktøyene blir mye bedre.
<malin> helt klart
<jo-erlend> xt, forsåvidt en morsom tanke. Jeg  kan jo huske mange spådommer som slo til og ingen som ikke har gjort det, men det er helt klart mulig at det er fordi jeg er subjektiv og husker det jeg vil huske. Men nå har jeg jo hengt her i kanalen i godt over seks år. Kanskje du kommer på et eksempel? :)
<jo-erlend> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17916879
<jo-erlend> BBC? Det er kult.
<xt> jo-erlend: du har sikkert hatt trua på at xmpp skulle slå gjennom siden 2001 eller så ? :)
<jo-erlend> xt, og du mener at Google, Facebook og Microsoft – som alle har tatt det i bruk, ikke teller? :)
<xt> einaste som har ca teke det i bruk er vel google
<xt> fb er jo walled
<xt> microsoft satser vel meir på skype og lync
<jo-erlend> det er fremdeles XMPP.
<xt> ja, men har det slått gjennom?
<jo-erlend> Microsoft satser jo på XMPP. MSN er jo flyttet til XMPP nå.
<xt> fb sin chat er ikkje xmpp internt
<si-m1> facebook bruker irc internt :D
<xt> den federerer abre ekstern mot xmpp om du kobler til
<xt> men webchaten er ikkje xmpp
<xt> kjenner du ikkje-nørds som bruker xmpp?
<si-m1> de bruker facebook chat client
<jo-erlend> veldig mange. Nesten alle jeg kjenner som chatter, bruker hovedsaklig XMPP.
<jo-erlend> det går enten i Google, Facebook eller MSN. I den grad de skjønner fordelene, så bruker de Pidgin eller Empathy. Det er alltid XMPP, selvom kontotypene gjerne kalles MSN, Facebook eller Google. Hva som skjer internt i datasentrene er jo helt irrelevant.
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne ha sett full føderalisering. Det ser ikke ut til å skje med det første. Jeg skjønner ikke helt hvorfor. Tror ikke at noen egentlig tjener på disse øyene.
<malin> har de byttet over på xmpp enda, msn?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<malin> leste jo de skulle men
<malin> da skal man vel kunne koble seg til ved å velge jabber eller xmpp i f.eks. empathy da?
<jo-erlend> dvs; jeg vet ikke om det er riktig å si at de har byttet. Da måtte de ha kvittet seg med det gamle også. Det er jeg ikke sikker på om de har. Men nå _støtter_ de i hvertfall XMPP.
<jo-erlend> malin, ja. Det kom inn i 11.10, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> det var et eller annet med bruken av OAuth som krevde litt ekstra tilpasning, men ellers var støtten der nærmest umiddelbart.
<jo-erlend> det blir litt teoretisk for min del, siden jeg ikke bruker MSN til noe og ikke egentlig kjenner så mange som gjør det lenger heller. Men de som burde ha peiling, sier at det funker som det skal.
<malin> ah
<malin> fint
<jo-erlend> minnet meg om at jeg må få satt meg inn i den nye SSO-greia til Microsoft.
<malin> ok
<RoyK> sso?
<jo-erlend> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/05/08/ea-games-and-ubuntu
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> jo-erlend: steike :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-09
<prooz> Tøft
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> prooz: ¿qué?
<prooz> Linken til jo-erlend
<RoyK> bare 13 timer mental lag? ;)
<kilonux> hallo i luken
<oldereagle> hallo sjøl!
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> stille her i dag...
<brik> til og med geekene tar seg en tur ut i finværet
<RoyK> finvær?
<RoyK> har jo regna i dag og er jo kanskje 12 grader, men fint... kanskje ikke
<RoyK> men joda, nerder går vel ut i finvær de òg ;)
<brik> her har det vært så varmt at jeg nesten vurderer å legge bort vinterjakka!
<RoyK> her hvor?
<jo-erlend> hah, på UDS i California, sikkert. :>
<brik> trondheim
<RoyK> ah - hørte det skulle være finvær der etpar dager ;)
 * RoyK kommer til trondheim i morra akkurat tidsnok til å rekke regnet
<malin> jo-erlend: den som kunne vært der.. sukk. David Calle er der, og Allison Randal er der :)
<malin> men er jo langt å dra til California
<malin> RoyK: blir det regn her i morgen?! :S
<malin> blæh
<RoyK> malin: ser ikke ut som badevær, nei...
<malin> RoyK: ikke? :( snufs
 * malin vil bade
<brik> bade? vi hadde snø for et par dager siden, tror ikke det frister med det første
<malin> ah, du har vel rett....
 * malin vil bade senere
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-10
<RoyK> netcom er overraskende bra på dekning på dovrebanen...
<RoyK> ikke noe 3G, men dog
<RoyK> av og til EDGE
<jo-erlend> har ikke toget wlan?
<RoyK> nei
<jo-erlend> det er jo litt harry, synes jeg.
<RoyK> vet ikke om det er harry, men det *er* ganske dårlig
<jo-erlend> jaja. Det regner ute. Det er også harry.
 * RoyK fiker til jo-erlend med ei lita ordbok
 * jo-erlend fiker RoyK med en svær ørret fra midten av nittitallet. 
<jo-erlend> men: harry a3 (av mannsnavnet Harry) slang: som er preget av dårlig smak; som er preget av mote som er passé å gå i 80-tallsklær er rimelig h- <-- fra bokmålsordboka.
<jo-erlend> synes du ikke det er litt av mote å ikke ha wlan på tog? :)
<RoyK> jo, klart
<RoyK> men ikke harry
<RoyK> det er noe annet
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er både passé (skjønt jeg ville neppe aldri brukt det ordet uprovosert) og dårlig smak å ikke tilby internett på lange togreiser i 2012. Det er jo begge eksemplene fra ordboka. Og den var det jo du som dro frem :>
<RoyK> jeg er helt enig i at å ikke ha nett på toget i 2012 er ganske ille
<RoyK> (og derfor har jeg sikra meg med trådlaust breiband som egentlig er akk så smalt)
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> 64 bytes from 213.236.233.237: icmp_seq=815 ttl=56 time=14851.254 ms
<jo-erlend> hehe
<xt> Harry Dresden
<xt> jo-erlend: det som er dårlig i 2012, er å ikkje tilby lange togreiser imo
<xt> får fikse det før ein kan begynne å klage på nettet
<xt> må vel reise 2.5 time til næraste tog
<jo-erlend> de har visst et program på NRK som tar for seg sånne steder. "Der ingen kunne tru at nokon kunne bu", tror jeg det heter. :)
<jo-erlend> men det er jo helt klart altfor lite satsing på tog i Norge.
<Kagee> Bør det uroe meg at update-manageren til Xubuntu vil oppgradere til Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<geirha> xubuntu er ubuntu
<Kagee> Vel, ja
<geirha> Den skal være smart nok til å ikke bytte ut xfce med gnome
<Kagee> 3 timer gjennstår :-/
<RoyK> evt gjenstår ;)
<Kagee> ferdig nå. ting ser bra ut hitill
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-11
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Jeg vil gjerne ha innspill om når det passer for alle å ha et månedlig møte på nettet.
<MorphyNOR> pip
<IvarB> sånn ja
<IvarB> oversiktelig
<malin> noen som kan sjekke ut dette? Når jeg installerer en pakke i softwarecenter, åpnet fra en webside
<malin> så skjer ca følgende:
<malin> 1. jeg trykker installer
<malin> 2. skriver inn passord
<malin> 3. starter å installere
<malin> og plutseig står det installer igjen i stedetfor den progressen som virser installasjonen.
<malin> trykker jeg der igjen, så dukker docken opp og den fryser, blir altså ikke borte igjen
<Atluxity> hørtes ut som noe jeg kan huske har skjedd meg, men jeg får ikke bidratt med testing nå
<malin> oki
<malin> jeg har egnetig ikke tid selv, men bare skrev det opp nå, så kan folk teste når de har tida :)
<malin> skal prøve igjen senere når jeg har tid selv, for å sjekke nøyaktig hva som skjer
<RoyK> kan du prøve å installere pakka manuelt?
<RoyK> dpkg -i ...
<malin> RoyK: det kan jeg sikkert teste, men får teste senere. Er jo opptatt i kveld og i fra ca 12 med skole
<RoyK> (:
<malin> men å installere med dpkg -i vil jo ikke løse en evt. bug med software center
<RoyK> nei - men det vil nok vise om det er noe humbug i pakka
<RoyK> om det funker greit å installere manuelt, eventuelt om det fungerer like dårlig å installere ei offisiell ubuntu-pakke på den måten, så har du jo kommet litt nærmere årsaken
<prooz> Wait, what? Månedlig møte?
<RoyK> meh
<giabuayc> hi
<giabuayc> anyone here?
<Kagee> Kindof?
<giabuayc> :)
<giabuayc> http://imgur.com/a/j7I8b#0
<giabuayc> My collection of norwegian coins
<Kagee> And i've never seen any of them before :)
<giabuayc> They are quite old:)
<giabuayc> http://i.imgur.com/Q2n3Q.jpg
<giabuayc> This one for instance
<giabuayc> this is from the times of Ruler Olaf III
<giabuayc> king of norway
<giabuayc> from 1067-1093
<giabuayc> its called penning
<giabuayc> maybe you remember him from primary school history classes :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-12
<shazzr> Prøver å installere Ubuntu 12.04 på en maskin med SSD-disk. RevoDrive. 2 fysiske fisker på 55 GB som kjører i RAID0. Fikk beskjed om å bruke alternativ-isoen. Men ved oppstart finner ikke maskinen noe sted å boote fra. Kan kanskje være en bios-ting (Har Asus sin UEFI-løsning), men hvis noen har vært borti dette, hadde det vært kjekt med litt hjelp. Holdt på i to dager nå....
<RoyK> shazzr: revodrive - er ikke det den pcie-greia?
<jo-erlend> gjør du ting riktig hvis du kjører to SSDer i RAID0?
<RoyK> heh - neppe :D
 * malin har lært om forskjellene mellom de forskjellige Raid-nivåene og er dermed enig med RoyK
 * malin har lært av RoyK
<RoyK> ...og malin skylder meg en øl eller tre ;)
<geirha> Hum. Compiz bruker 1.6G virtuelt minne her. Lurer på hva den trenger alt det til.
<malin> si det
<RoyK> geirha: virtuelt minne er ikke nødvendigvis allokert
<RoyK> geirha: om en prosess kjører malloc() og alloker 1GB, så opptrer det som virtmem, selv om det ikke blir tatt i bruk før det skrives til
<geirha> joda, men virket litt i overkant
<Sakarias> raid0 er da helt greit det, så lenge man kjenner til problemene som kan oppstå
<RoyK> Sakarias: litt som basehopp uten fallskjerm? ;)
<malin> maskina ble "litt" raskere med ssd
<Sakarias> RoyK: så ofte ryker ikke disker, eller så hadde det vært skummelt bare å ha en disk også
<RoyK> Sakarias: disker ryker før eller siden
 * malin har aldri opplevd at en disk har røket
<malin> men det er jo bare meg
<Sakarias> bytter disker daglig på jobb
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> jeg bytter riktig nok ikke disker daglig
<RoyK> men normalt ukentlig eller noe
<malin> RoyK er DJ
<RoyK> men poenget er at selv om det er skjelden, så tryner disker hele tida
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> og selv om en disk *bør* vare i et år eller tre, så tryner den når den selv vil, så da er det greit å bruke redundans når man kan
<Atluxity> Sakarias: hvor mange fysiske disker har du ansvar for til daglig?
<Sakarias> Atluxity: noen tusen
<RoyK> Sakarias: eh - hva slags filsystemer eller sånt?
 * malin har ansvaret for ca under 10 disker :p
 * RoyK har cirka 400 disker eller noe
<Sakarias> taperobotoen tar 1600 taper, rundt 2-3000 servere med minst 2 disker hver, så kommer alle EVAene og NetAppene
<RoyK> hvor jobber du?
<Sakarias> samme sted som Atluxity
<RoyK> ikke at det sier meg stort...
<Sakarias> Basefarm
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> jobber Stig Bull der fremdeles?
<Sakarias> ja
<RoyK> k
<Sakarias> jobbet med han før?
<RoyK> nei - men var konsulent et sted han jobba
<RoyK> og hadde en del kontakt med ham på fritida for kanskje ti år sia
<Sakarias> okie
<malin> RoyK er skikkelig storkar med 400 disker... :p
<RoyK> og malin er storkjerring med sine tre :þ
<malin> RoyK altså.....
<Sakarias> disker hjemme... aner ikke hvor mange jeg har
 * RoyK har vel 8 eller noe
<Kagee> *telle*
<Kagee> 11
<Sakarias> kommer på 25... så et sted mellom 25 og 40
<RoyK> /dev/sd[a-g] pluss litt laptop og sånt
<RoyK> Sakarias: heh - smådisker?
<Sakarias> RoyK: 1 TB og oppover for det meste
<RoyK> k
 * RoyK har ikke så mye data hjemme...
<malin> noen dikser jo opp med ting
<RoyK> /dev/md0              5.4T  2.1T  3.4T  38% /raid
<malin> uten at det har med hdd å gjøre
<malin> forøvrig boota vi en iso for å flashe firmware på ssd-en
<malin> og bakgrunnsbildet på den sære distroen de hadde laga sa: SDD killed the HDD star
<malin> :D :D
<RoyK> :)
<dagerik> ALT+GR responderer ikke. Halp? :)
<geirha> Litt for vagt til å svare på. Hva trykker du? hva forventer du? hvilket program gjelder det? og hvorfor spør du midt på natta? :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-13
<dagerik> Jeg antar det er noe LXDE konfigurasjon som må til.
<dagerik> Burde selvfølgelig nevnt at det er LXDe jeg bruker
<dagerik> (til siste spml: jeg er en natteravn)
<Solskogen> er det noen måte å finne ut hvilke pakker som er tilgjengelig på et spesifikt repo?
<dagerik> Solskogen: Kan sikkert fysisk browser HTTP urlen og se etter.
<dagerik> Jeg aner ikke.
<jo-erlend> Solskogen, packages.ubuntu.com hvis det er arkivene i Ubuntu du mener.
<Solskogen> jo-erlend: njaei, det gjør ikke hele jobben. Jeg lurer feks på hvilke pakker/versjoner som er tilgjengelig i precise-proposed
<jo-erlend> Solskogen, hvis du sier litt mer om hvorfor, så er det kanskje lettere å komme  med konkrete forslag.
<jo-erlend> det er jo som dagerik sier, bare en webserver. For eksempel kan du finne en liste med informasjon om pakkene for amd64 i precise-proposed/main her: ftp://ftp.uio.no/ubuntu/dists/precise-proposed/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2
<jo-erlend> grep "Package:" Packages for å liste navnene.
<Solskogen> ja, ok. ikke noe apt-get/apt-cache magi som dere vet om
<jo-erlend> Solskogen, et arkiv er bare en mappestruktur på en webserver. Hvis du sier nøyaktig hva det er du prøver å oppnå, så er det lettere å være mer presis. Det er jo for eksempel ikke noe problem å mekke et script.
<jo-erlend> men et sånt script ville uansett være nødt til å ta imot en beskjed om hvor du vil lete. Da er du jo nærmest i boks allerede, siden du da vet adressen til filen som inneholder den informasjonen.
<Kagee> mener det er et vektøy for omtrent det han vil, men husker ikke hva det heter
<jo-erlend> rmadison kanskje?
<Kagee> right.
<jo-erlend> det er jo det samme som packages.ubuntu.com, bare i form av CLI.
<shazzr> Hvis noen har fått til å installere Ubuntu 12.04 på en OCZ RevoDrive...rop ut! Trenger desperat hjelp. Etter en problemfri installasjon, nekter maskinen å finne bootloaderen. Holdt på i et par dager med dette styret nå... :S
<jo-erlend> men et script er jo rett frem: 1) wget 2) pakk opp 3) grep.
<Kagee> shazzr: hardware eller softwareraid?
<jo-erlend> shazzr, det finnes et valg når du installerer, hvor du vil putte bootloaderen. Har du sett på det?
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Denne du tenker på? https://www.dropbox.com/s/euxyphc5oxlwl7d/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-13%2010%3A36%3A10.png
<shazzr> Kagee: ikke sikker. Noen prater om FakeRAID.
<Kagee> afaik kan man ikke ha bottpatisjon på softwareraid?
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Problemet er at når jeg endrer en partisjon til å skulle være formatert som ext4 og fungere som /, så endrer den seg til: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3h0jobsk55h45f3/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-13%2010%3A36%3A38.png
<shazzr> Kagee: wouldn't know. Jeg har ikke den ringeste anelse om hva som er forskjellen på de tingene. Det jeg vet, er at jeg har en disk med to fysiske disker på 60 GB. Disse kjøres i RAID0 som en større disk. Det veler jeg i verktøyet som disken gir meg tilgang til under oppstarten.
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> og fordi dette er et softwareraid kan du afaik ikke boote fra det
<Kagee> du trenger en disk til for å boote fra
<shazzr> Kagee: det var da som sjutton det da. Det merkelige er at jeg hadde Ubuntu kjørende på samme maskin, med samme disker i en tidligere utgave. Da jeg prøvde å kjøre inn 12.04 i går, gikk det skeis.
<Kagee> diskene var i raid da også?
<shazzr> Vil jo tro det ja. Brukte de to på 50-60 gb som en stor hvertfall.
<shazzr> Kagee: I stad prøvde jeg å kutte ut RAID-styret, men da fant ikke BIOS/UEFI disken i det hele tatt, så den gikk rett inn i BIOS/UEFI.
<shazzr> Har formatert diskene slik pr. nå: http://pastebin.com/iNJnUSYD Men hjelper lite siden jeg ikke får bootet.
<shazzr> Den på 16 GB er USB'en som jeg kjører fra nå.
<shazzr> *laster ned Ubuntu 10.10 og prøver installasjon av den.....*
<jo-erlend> 10.10 er død.
<jo-erlend> hvis du vil bruke en gammel versjon, bruk 10.04 isteden. Den lever et år til.
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Skal bare ha den inn, og så kan jeg oppgradere til 12.04. I teorien....
<jo-erlend> da er det _ihvertfall_ ikke noe lurt å velge 10.10, siden du da må oppgradere til 11.04, så til 11.10 og så til 12.04 :)
<jo-erlend> men altså; grub2 er jo stadig under utvikling. Jeg tror ikke at den hadde noe _bedre_ støtte for RAID før.
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Jeg vet. Men testet med 11.04 i går kveld, og den funka ikke. Vet ikke om den hadde bedre støtte, men den virket i det minste.
<jo-erlend> jaja. Men bruk 10.04, så er du lur.
<shazzr> jo-erlend: MÃ¥ vel innom 10.10 da?
<jo-erlend> nei. 10.04 er en LTS. Du kan gjøre direkte oppgraderinger mellom LTS-versjoner.
<shazzr> DET gjør jo en liten forskjell ja.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> sparer deg for endel timer.
<shazzr> jo-erlend: samtidig så sitter jeg og funderer på om jeg har en USB-dongle liggende og slenge....det ville og spart meg for litt bry. Men den eneste jeg har, er den jeg kjører fra nå.
<shazzr> Isj. Driter i det nå. Får ta det på andre siden av 17. mai. Kano jo håpe på at flere opplever problemet og har kommet frem til en løsning som selv jeg kan forstå litt av.
<shazzr> Takk for hjelp okke som. :)
<RoyK> det går å boote fra software raid, men bare speil
<Kagee> så ikke mulug med stripede raid0raids
<Kagee> .. lurer på hva han hadde fått til tidligere
 * RoyK synes raid-0 er Gaustad uansett
<Sakarias> det er det, men er ikke det shazzr spurte etter :P
<jo-erlend> tror MD RAID5 skal funke nå?
<jo-erlend> vet at det ikke gjorde det før, men jeg tror at det skal gjøre det nå.
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> kanskje prøve ;)
<jo-erlend> men det begynner å bli litt feil å snakke om "software raid" i forbindelse med Linux. Vi begynner å få noen varianter.
<RoyK> heh - ja
<RoyK> er det noe raid5-mulighet med btrfs ennå?
<jo-erlend> ikke enda.
<RoyK> k
<jo-erlend> dvs; mente noen snakket om at det skulle komme i 3.3.
<jo-erlend> men jeg er ikke sikker på det.
<RoyK> så ikke noe i precise
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> 3.3 kommer vel i 12.04 etterhvert.
 * malin har btrfs på boksen sin
<malin> :D
<malin> artig å prøve noe nytt
<jo-erlend> malin, prøvd --reflink enda? :)
<RoyK> btrfs på ssd ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hva er det?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, cp --reflink mappefra mappetil. Lager en copy-on-write kopi av mappen.
<RoyK> nice
<jo-erlend> funker med filer også, naturligvis.
<RoyK> malin: http://www.ice2o.com/bash_quick_ref.html <-- der har du en liten oversikt ;)
<jo-erlend> så hvis du har en gjeste-VM som du vil ha som prototype, så kan du bruke cp --reflink til å lage COW-kloner veldig raskt.
<malin> RoyK: thanx
<RoyK> jo-erlend: mhm - stas ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, noe sier meg at btrfs kanskje er hakket raskere enn qcow2.
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK er på berkåk
<malin> ah, begynner å komme nedover i landet da jo
<RoyK> jau
<jo-erlend> mer behagelig å ha med å gjøre også.
<jo-erlend> Berkåk er et sted, altså?
<malin> ja
<malin> to hus og felles driter ca
<RoyK> hehe
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok. Jeg trodde det var slang av typen "å være på bærtur". :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det går ut på det samme ;)
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> "Berkåk" er sånn jeg kanskje ville omtale det å vokne i feil hus etter en heftig fest. :)
<RoyK> hehe
 * RoyK prøvde nettopp å installere ubuntu precise på 4 disker med raid-5 og det funker fint fram til installasjonen av grub
<jo-erlend> driver ikke Egil Hegerberg med å skrive sanger om norske steder for tiden? "Værfast i Berkåk" høres jo ut som en god kandidat. :)
<malin> tihi
<jo-erlend> noe sier meg at den låta burde gå i Blues. :)
<RoyK> hehe
<jo-erlend> husker jeg hadde et mareritt en gang, om at jeg egentlig skulle på toget til Ski, men så sovna jeg og noen hadde misforstått, så jeg endte opp med å gå på ski fra Tromsø til Oslo. Og alle var så slemme, for jeg hørte jo ikke hjemme der. :)
<malin> hihi
<jo-erlend> tror at jeg egentlig mente å drømme at jeg skulle til Kolbotn, men sovna og endte opp på Ski. :)
 * Kagee har drømt noe lignende, men endte opp med å ha det drittmoro i Malmø
<malin> når jeg drømmer at jeg skal fra a til b i en drøm, så er det gjerne slik at vi blir på samme stedet og kommer oss ikke av flekken :S
<jo-erlend> Kagee, haha :)
<jo-erlend> malin, vel... Bevegelse er meget relativt. Jeg sto på ski så hardt som jeg bare kunne, men endte alltid opp på en Esso bensinstasjon. Dem er det antakelig mange av mellom Tromsø og Oslo, men hvorvidt det var den samme eller ikke... :)
<RoyK> oppdal er vel heller ikke på lista over norges storbyer...
<jo-erlend> finnes det en liste over Norges storbyer? Den lista bør jo helst være uinitiert. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: hm.. det tenkte jeg ikke på :)
<malin> i dag kan man jo få bystatus bare en ber om det ca :S
<Sakarias> "Kommuner med over 5000 innbyggere kan ta i bruk benevnelsen by, dersom kommunen har bymessig tettsted med handels- og servicefunksjoner og konsentrert bebyggelse."
<si-m1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu3pT_9nb8o
<jo-erlend> si-m1, den er interessant. Mange takk.
<jo-erlend> syntes egentlig at UDS-Q har vært skremmende kjedelig.
<jo-erlend> hehe... Haskell-friker liker vi :)
<jo-erlend> han skryter voldsomt av KDE i 12.04. Har vi noen av dem her? Jeg har aldri blitt helt komfortabel med det etter den store overgangen.
<Kagee> tittet på det i noen minutter i går, presenterte det på minnepinne til en som var lei ustabil ein7
<Kagee> *win7
<Kagee> så ikke med en gang noen forskjell fra forrige
<jo-erlend> Windows-brukere vil vel føle overgangen til Unity som mindre enn overgangen til KDE?
<Kagee> win/mac
<RoyK> win/mac???
<jo-erlend> det stemmer vel ganske bra. Unity lærer av alle.
<Kagee> fyren var windows og macbruker
<Kagee> mediastudent
 * RoyK synes det er litt vel sært å snakke om bruker e fra win/mac som om det var en gruppe
<jo-erlend> skjønt.. Jeg meldte meg ut av Unity igår. Det går samme veien som Ayatana. Altfor mange nybegynnere.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg tolket det som at "Unity Shell er en blanding mellom Windows 7  og OS X".
<RoyK> noe det åpenbart ikke er, siden man i så fall måtte ha hatt koden til windows og aqua
<Kagee> det kan jeg ikke uttale meg om, har brukt unity og mac for lite til det
<jo-erlend> vel.. Altså. Unity Shell Launcher er jo veldig lik den i Windows 7. Unity Shell Panel er jo veldig likt det i OS X.
<RoyK> er det av redsel for at apple skal saksøke eller noe at launcheren er låst til venstrekanten?
<Kagee> det siste skal jeg være enig i. men ikke det første
<RoyK> det henger jo ikke på møkkagreip...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nei. Det har med fremtidig utvikling å gjøre, primært.
<jo-erlend> hvis ting kan flyttes, så gjør du det veldig mye vanskeligere for deg selv å utvikle mer etterhvert. Se på Ubuntu TV som et eksempel. Den typen design kan ikke gjøres hvis ting kan flyttes.
<jo-erlend> vi må også ta høyde for at vi kan lære om visse forskjeller mellom LTR og RTL underveis. Kanskje vi må ha en mulighet til å bytte om på primærfunksjonene. Vi kan bare ikke begrense oss. Unity Shell er veldig ungt.
<Kagee> Tillater noen av ubuntu-cd'ene fulldiskkryptering ?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja, men det er rimelig stor forskjell på tv og en personlig datamaskin
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nei.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: å nekte flytting av launcher er IDIOTISK
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Kagee> mjo :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jo, det er STOR forskjell på noe som skal standardiseres og noe som skal kunne skreddersys til personlig bruk
<jo-erlend> hvis smarte mennesker bruker titusener av timer på å finne ut av ting, så kan du gjerne være uenig, men du kan ikke si at det er idiotisk.
<RoyK> jo, jeg kan få lov til å si det jeg ønsker ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, grunntanken bak Unity har aldri vært skreddersøm.
<RoyK> og hvor vidt disse menneskenne er smart eller ikke, er oppe til diskusjon
<RoyK> jo	 jeg hører hva du sier, og er grunnleggende uenig
<jo-erlend> RoyK, på hvilket grunnlag? Har du lest spesifikasjonen, for eksempel?
<jo-erlend> Unity er designet for å fungere overalt, hvor som helst, på alle typer maskinvare, på hvilken formfaktor som helst og under alle forutsetninger. Ingen har sagt at det skal være enkelt.
<jo-erlend> men det blir ekstremt vanskelig hvis vi også skal designe inn skreddersøm. Umulig.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er bakstrebersk å nekte flytting av launcheren
<RoyK> det vil alltid være noen som vil ha den et annet sted
<jo-erlend> bruk et annet shell.
<RoyK> og da bør det være mulig for den eller de å få den dit de vil ha den
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det koster da ingenting å la den flyttes
<jo-erlend> høres fint ut, men det forhindrer godt design.
<RoyK> hva er den egentlige grunnen?
<RoyK> det blir ikke noe bedre design om den er på venstre eller høyre side
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vi vil ha andre ting i Unity etterhvert.
<jo-erlend> det bør være en _grunn_ til at det er sånn.
<jo-erlend> grunnen til at Unity bruker Blå/Rød er for å ta hensyn til de fargeblinde, for eksempel. Det hadde vært bedre for deg og meg å bruke grønn. Men det ødelegger for mange og gir ikke oss særlig mye ekstra, hvis du tenker over det.
<RoyK> jo	om du skal argumentere for noe, så kom med argumenter og ikke bare tåkeprat
<jo-erlend> jeg sier at hver detail i designet er grundig gjennomtenkt. Da kan du ikke si at det er dumt eller tåkeprat. Spesifikasjonene er på mange tusen sider. Bare hvordan du bytter mellom kontekster, er på godt over hundre sider.
<jo-erlend> det kan virke unødvendig rigid å innføre disse begrensningene nå. Men det er som sagt fordi det gjør langsiktig design mulig. Det er ikke mulig hvis vi tillater alt å kunne tilpasses.
<RoyK> ja, men det er fremdeles ikke et argument for at det er bra. Det blir litt som å måle kvaliteten i ei bok i antall sider. Bibelen er lengre enn koranen, så den må være bedre
<jo-erlend> det _er_ bra å kunne tenke langt, for en gangs skyld.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: igjen, hvordan kan det skade noe om launcheren flyttes til høyre?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hvor skal vi da plassere de andre panelene?
<jo-erlend> vi vil ikke at skjermen skal være for venstretung heller.
<RoyK> du svarer ikke på spørsmålet, du bare kontrer med nye spørsmål, en vanlig retorik om man ikke vil diskutere en sak, men bare presse gjennom sine egne argumenter
<RoyK> de andre panelene må jo også da kunne flyttes på
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ok. Hvis du flytter launcheren til høyre, så bør også dash fungeres til høyre. Er du enig i det?
<RoyK> nå har alle OS blitt mer og mer fleksible de siste årene - er det da riktig å gå motsatt vei med unity?
<jo-erlend> HUD er tilknyttet menyene. Dermed bør vi da også flytte menylinjen et annet sted. Kanskje Fil skal være lengt til høyre?
<RoyK> kanskje det
<jo-erlend> det er mulig. Kanskje for eksempel etterhvert som vi lærer mer om hvordan araberne bruker Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> vi ønsker ikke å gjøre om på ting hele tiden etterhvert som vi lærer. Vi vil heller utvikle sakte, forstå konsekvensene og forbedre ting sakte.
<jo-erlend> vi må ta hensyn til antallet mennesker som er venstrehendte, fargeblinde, leser tekst fra høyre mot venstre, etc. Det er enormt mye å ta hensyn til. Vi sikter mot noe helt annet enn hva som har vært gjort før.
<jo-erlend> i tillegg snakker vi om IVI, Mobil, Tablet, TV, Prosjektør, etc. Det er enormt omfangsrikt. Det krever en veldig mye dypere innsikt enn noen desktop som har vært utviklet.
<jo-erlend> ikke minst; vi må ta hensyn til samspillet mellom web og lokal data.
<jo-erlend> «You think you've seen the sun, but baby, you ain't seen it shine» <-- Frank Sinatra :>
<jo-erlend> den store ironien er at fleksibilitet forhindrer fleksibilitet.
<jo-erlend> men en ting som er verdt å tenke over, er at Unity først og fremst er en spesifikasjon, hvor alle elementene er designet for å bli byttet ut. Det at hoved-implementasjonen er skrevet som Compiz plugins, er jo for eksempel bare for å spare tid. Vi skal helt bort fra Compiz. Det er det nesten ingen tvil om. Når vi bytter, skal ingen måtte gjøre noe som helst.
<jo-erlend> det gjennomsyrer alt designet som gjøres i Ubuntu. Hvis du skriver en database-applikasjon med u1db, så vil det fungere like fint med MSSQL som med PostgreSQL, eller CouchDB. Og synkronisering vil fungere helt fint på tvers. En varsling er en varsling. Windows, OSX, Android, Ubuntu.. Spiller ingen rolle. Ubuntu er, tross alt, veldig mye mer enn bare Linux.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: du misforstår eller nekter å forstå, jeg vet ikke hva som er verst. Det jeg prøver å si, og som så mange andre har prøvd å si, er at det skader ikke å la folk få justere utseende selv. Det *skader* å la en kommité bestemme hva som er best for alle, siden det *aldri* vil være noe som er best for alle, bare best for kommiteen og kanskje et flertall, men aldri alle
<jo-erlend> Det skader ikke brukerne. Det skader designerne. Det skader brukerne.
<RoyK> erre mulig - tror du virkelig på det du sier der?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<RoyK> det er jo hele poenget med linux
<jo-erlend> å?
<RoyK> at folk skal kunne gjøre ting som de vil
<jo-erlend> det kan de jo. Gnome Shell er i ferd med å bli det aller mest tilpasningsvennlige shellet som noengang har vært laget.
<RoyK> og så skal unity komme og bestemme at SÅNN ER DET BARE, og så skal alle bukke og nikke og neie og si at ja, herre
<jo-erlend> ja.
<RoyK> det her er seriøst fullt av dritt
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra at ingen er påtvunget å bruke Unity hvis de ikke vil. Det er valgfritt.
<RoyK> jammenatte
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du presenterer ingen gode argumenter.
<RoyK> det skader jo INGENTING å løse opp litt slik at folk kan gjøre som de vil
<RoyK> det vil si, det kan hende noen blir sittende med et design som en sjefsutvikler av unity ikke liker, men han vil jo uansett aldri se det, så hvorfor da nekte folk å bruke det?
<jo-erlend> jo. Det gjør det. Da vi flyttet vinduskontrollene fra høyre til venstre, så ble en stor gruppe mennesker – inkludert meg selv – veldig sinte. Hvis vi begynner å flytte ting frem og tilbake i ett sett, så skaper vi konstant usikkerhet.
<RoyK> nei, dere skal ikke flytte ting fram eller tilbake, bare la folk gjøre som de vil!
<jo-erlend> i dag forstår alle hvorfor knappene ble flyttet. Da det ble gjort, var det ikke innlysende.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, poenget er ikke at brukerne skal bestemme sitt eget design. Poenget er at seriøse designere med erfaring skal få designe noe som er skikkelig bra.
<RoyK> så for all del, standardiser alt dere kan, men la folk få gjøre sine egne endringer når de vil
<jo-erlend> for eksempel ved å gjøre alle komponenter tilgjengelige i Gnome Shell, som er voldsomt tilpasningsdyktig?
<RoyK> så vil 90-95% bruke det fantastiske standarddesignet, mens de andre kanskje 10% kan gjøre de endringene de vil
<jo-erlend> kjempefint. Da er det Gnome Shell du vil ha.
<jo-erlend> Gnome Shell er jo kjempefint for akkurat det.
<RoyK> jeg bare kan ikke fatte hvorfor dere på død og liv skal nekte folk å flytte rundt på ting
<RoyK> det skader jo ingenting
<RoyK> bortsett fra at en eller annen designer får vondt i sjela av at noen flytter launcheren
<jo-erlend> du må skille mellom design av API og visuelt design. Unity API er veldig godt utviklet nettopp for å tillate enhver utforming. Men Unity Shell er designet med tanke på UX. UX kan ikke være fleksibelt hvis du skal ha fleksibilitet som designer. Og hvis du ikke har fleksibilitet som designer, så kan du ikke lage helt nye ting.
<jo-erlend> bare for å gi deg noe å tenke over; hvor er den riktige plasseringen på skjermen for å bekrefte at din tankestyring er korrekt?
<jo-erlend> 12.04 har støtte for EEG.
<jo-erlend> vi vet ikke. Vi må ha mulighet til å tenke gjennom disse tingene.
<RoyK> problemet med å låse ting, sånn dere gjør med unity, er at uansett hvor fantastiske designerne er, så er det alltid noen som har andre ideer og som vet bedre i andre tilfeller. å da henvise disse til å bruke en annet gui i stedet for å la dem skreddersy unity, blir for dumt
<jo-erlend> hvis du tenker en tanke og "Unity-EEG" tror at du tenker på noe, men ikke kan være sikker, så bør det dukke opp et område på skjermen som du kan se på. WebCam snapper opp synsreaksjonen din og assisterer EEG-motoren. Er du enig i tankegangen? Det krever at vi har et gitt forhold mellom komponenter. Ellers kan vi ikke flytte på ting som vi ønsker. I såfall kan vi ikke designe.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Unity er manisk opptatt av å designe nettopp sånn at ting kan utformes på helt forskjellige måter.
<RoyK> ja og derfor låser man GUIet?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<RoyK> oxymoron of the day...
<jo-erlend> nei.
<RoyK> jo
<RoyK> vitterlig nok
<jo-erlend> nei. De tingene vi tenker over, finnes ikke i noe operativsystem i dag. Det eksisterer ikke. Vi kan ikke la oss låse til gårsdagen bare fordi noen synes at det er morsomt å flytte startknappen fra høyre til venstre.
<jo-erlend> Alle Unity-komponenter vil selvsagt fungere i KDE, Gnome Shell, Windows, OS X og overalt ellers. Dermed er det ikke rigid. Du kan gjøre hva du vil med Gnome Shell veldig enkelt. Men ikke i design-implementasjonen.
<jo-erlend> si-m1 refererte til en video for en liten stund siden. Et av de beste sitatene, er at "HÃ¥p er ikke en strategi".
<jo-erlend> det er også ekstremt vanskelig å få folk til å tenke samme tanke hvis alle tilpasser tanken litt. I motsetning til hva mange tror, er ikke Unity en låst design-gruppe. Det er helt åpent for alle som vil delta. Det er bra. Men det krever at vi prøver å tenke samme tanke. Ellers funker ikke design i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> du har virkelig skrudd av enhver input-kanal på dette
<RoyK> det handler ikke om at folk kan få være med på designprosessen
<RoyK> det handler om at folk vil gjøre endringene selv, ved å klikke og dra
<RoyK> men dere i unity mener visst at når dere har en kommite, så vet den automatisk best, for alle
<RoyK> og dermed skal ingen få endre noe selv på sin egen pc
<RoyK> og *det* henger ikke på greip
<RoyK> hvor mye hadde det kosta å la noen få endre på sånt selv?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, tja. En million dollar her og en million dollar der, blir jo fort et par millioner dollar. Til syvende og sist, handler det om hva den som betaler vil.
<jo-erlend> som sagt; Gnome Shell er et ypperlig shell for den som liker å tilpasse ting. Hvorfor er det så galt at noen prøver å tenke litt lenger?
<jo-erlend> Gnome Shell har "satt seg" litt i det gamle paradigmet. Det er veldig lett å forholde seg til systray, start-menu, taskbar, menubar, toolbar.. Særlig mer, er vanskelig å se for seg at Gnome Shell vil være i stand til å vise – fordi det er så fleksibelt.
<jo-erlend> Microsoft Windows har aldri klart så mye som ti prosent markedsandel engang. Og de var på toppen i en tid da alt nesten alt handlet om ytelse og ikke hva man kunne gjøre. Vi er i en helt annen tid nå. Vi må forberede oss på enorme endringer.
<jo-erlend> i Unity har vi to ledige områder av skjermen som vi kan designe for. Fordi vi ikke har den fleksibiliteten som Gnome Shell har.
<jo-erlend> hvordan skal ting vises når du vrir skjermen vertikalt? Skal folk virkelig måtte designe dette selv?
<jo-erlend> hvordan skal tredje-parts-utviklere forholde seg til ting når de ikke aner noe om hvordan brukeren har skreddersydd sin skjerm?
<Kagee> de skal gi faen i det?
<jo-erlend> det er, kort sagt, korttenkt å si at de som tenker dypt, er dumme.
<Kagee> dersom de utvikler et programm som krever at docken ligger på et bestemt sted, så gjør de antagelig noe feil ?
<jo-erlend> hvor skal docken plasseres i Bash?
<Kagee> hva har bash med docken å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> det handler ikke bare  om utseende. Det handler om hva vi kan gjøre. Det viktigste akkurat nå, er at vi ikke vet hva som er fornuftig å gjøre. Da er det dumt å la folk bestemme selv. Da mister vi som designere muligheten til å tenke fritt om fremtiden.
<Kagee> what?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, vi skal da selvsagt ha Unity CLI.
<Kagee> "Det er dumt å la folk bestemm selv" ?
<jo-erlend> ja.
 * Kagee lurer på hva jo-erlend har drukket
<jo-erlend> hjemmelaget øl, flere uker for tidlig.
<jo-erlend> men ikke så mange.
<Kagee> Det forklarer saken.
 * Kagee går tlbake til rydding, have fun
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg skal prøve å lage en bra låt. Jeg begynner med en C-dur. Nå kan du velge neste akkord.
<jo-erlend> IRC har en ekstremt lav båndbredde for den typen diskusjoner. Det har epost også, når man snakker om kompliserte ting.
<jo-erlend> enten må Unity designes i høy båndbredde, eller så må vi begrense tankene.
<jo-erlend> hvis vi gjør Unity design i høy båndbredde, så er det færre som kan delta. Hvis du utvikler det  over lav båndbredde, så må tankene begrenses.
<jo-erlend> høy båndbredde, betyr i prinsippet at Unity er proprietært. Lav båndbredde, betyr at det utvikles som et FOSS prosjekt, men at antall retninger er begrenset.
<jo-erlend> er det viktigst at startknappen kan flyttes, eller at alle kan delta i prosjektet?
<RoyK> det hadde sannsynligvis ikke kosta en dritt, bortsett fra at noen av dere måtte svelge en kamel elelr to - det er rimelig hovent av unity-utviklerne og bare bestemme sannheter slik og ikke tillate tilpasninger
<RoyK> men du er tydeligvis inndoktrinert på dette, så jeg kan like godt ta en tur i moskeen og prøve å lære dem noe om buddhisme
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det er dårlig gjort av deg å angripe meg personlig fordi du ikke gidder å bytte til Gnome Shell.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg angriper ikke deg personlig, jeg angriper holdninga di - det er to vidt forskjellige ting
<jo-erlend> men la meg svare likevel; jeg hadde et telefonintervju med John Lea (sjefsdesigner for Unity). Han var interessert i å få meg inn i en slags kjernegruppe for Unity design, men det krever høy  båndbredde og krever derfor at jeg er i London. Jeg synes ikke det er sånn Ubuntu skal designes. Det bør kunne designes i åpenhet, selvom det betyr at startknappen ikke kan flyttes.
<RoyK> du snakker om to vidt forskjellige ting
<jo-erlend> men det er ikke mulig å få en stor gruppe mennesker å enes om et visuelt design hvis det er for fleksibelt. Er ikke det mulig å forstå?
<RoyK> én er at det bør utvikles i åpenhet - det er åpenbart
<RoyK> den andre er at det bør kunne skreddersys av brukeren selv
<RoyK> uansett hvor überguru designeren er, så vil det alltid være noe han eller hun ikke tenker på
<RoyK> så LA FOLK FÅ BESTEMME SJØL
<jo-erlend> Det er en felles føljetong hvor ingen har lest den forrige tongen.
<jo-erlend> hvis folk hadde fått bestemme selv, så hadde vi ikke hatt datamaskiner i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg gidder å diskutere dette noe mer med deg
<citoyen> Logikken her er altså at for at flere folk skal få være med å bestemme, skal folk ikke få bestemme selv
<citoyen> :P
<gladsofa> jeg vil ha det jo-erlend tar
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg prøver hele tiden å si til deg, at hvis fleksibilitet er et viktigste for deg, så er Gnome Shell et ypperlig valg. Likevel prøver du å fremstille meg som en som tvinger deg til å gjøre et eller annet.
<waawaa> vil du nå egentlig det? det ser farlig ut
<gladsofa> poeng, waawaa
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ironisk nok, er det helt korrekt.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, for å si det mer på ditt språk; "Vi vil oss et nytt språk, dermed må konteksten snevres betydelig inn".
<citoyen> Jeg ser poenget, men jeg er ikke sikker på om jeg er enig i at det er en god tilnærming
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ingen er sikre på det.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja, jeg veit, og jeg prøver å si at selv om gnome gir fleksibilitet, så betyr ikke det at unity ikke skal gi det. det koster ingenting å tillate folk å gjøre endringer sjøl, INGENTING
<jo-erlend> Gnome GIR fleksibilitet? :>
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Gnome Shell er for den som vil tilpasse. Unity er for den som vil ha et design-produkt.
<jo-erlend> det finnes ingen konflikt.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Jeg har sansen for tilnærmingen til HTML5, der det er en relativt liten gruppe editorer som lytter og tar argumenter fra absolutt alle som har noe å melde, men som tar avgjørelsene selv
<citoyen> åpent, men likevel styrt
<jo-erlend> citoyen, men det er ingen som sier hvordan det skal _se ut_.
<RoyK> men igjen, det her er bortkasta tid - du er tydeligvis inndoktrinert i at sånn er det bare, og da vil du ikke høre på det øret. Den slags holdninger kaller jeg snevre, bare fordi jeg er i godt humør i dag
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det vil si.. På detaljnivå, er det naturligvis det. Unity er mer data og mindre utseende.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, skal vi diskutere på den måten? Alle som ikke skjønner det jeg skjønner, er dumme og fanatiske?
<RoyK> nei, jeg er ferdig med diskusjonen, og jeg har ikke sagt hverken dumme eller fanatiske, de orda er et du som har brukt
<jo-erlend> de aller fleste skrivebordene Ubuntu har, er designet i forhold til hva vi har hatt før. Unity er designet for hva som kommer.
<RoyK> fint med folk som har tidsmaskiner
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg vil veldig gjerne lære av deg. Hvis du skjønner bedre enn jeg gjør, så kan du ikke heller forklare det enn å bare si at jeg er indoktrinert?
 * citoyen må legge unger... kommer tilbake om en halvtimes tid
<jo-erlend> for eksempel kan du takke citoyen's beskrivelse av sine problemer for at ting har blitt bedre i 12.04.
<shazzr> jo-erlend: For min del ble det altså verre... ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg har prøvd i en times tid nå, prøvd å si det samme om og om igjen, men du bare avfeier det - jeg gidder ikke å prøve å forklare dette mer. det blir som å prøve å forklare buddhisme til en jøde eller muslim...
<jo-erlend> shazzr, på hvilken måte?
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Hadde en maskin som virket. Har ikke det lenger. :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det er et særdeles dårlig eksempel og det støter meg ekstra mye.
<jo-erlend> shazzr, i forbindelse med hvor ting er plassert og hvordan du flytter musepekeren i Unity?
<RoyK> jave, greit, ikke mitt problem
<RoyK> javel...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, den typen argumentasjon, fører bare til det evinnelige hitler-pratet. Derfor vil jeg ut av det umiddelbart.
<RoyK> hitler-prat? jeg har ikke sagt noe i den retninga. og jeg har sagt at jeg er ferdig med diskusjonen nå, i hvert fall for denne gangen
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Nei. Det er jo en annen diskusjon, som jeg pent holder meg borte fra. :)
<jo-erlend> shazzr, det var det jeg pekte på. citoyen forklarte ryddig og ordentlig om sine utfordringer med Unity. Jeg skaffet meg en ekstra skjerm, brukte et par uker, forsto problemstillingen, beskrev en god løsning i Unity Design og jeg tror at ting har blitt bedre.
<jo-erlend> det er noe annet enn å påstå at jeg er dum fordi jeg liker Unity design, at jeg er indoktrinert fordi jeg vil ha epost-diskusjon, etc.
<RoyK> øh - nå blander du korta og tillegger meg uttalelser jeg ikke har kommet med. jeg har *ikke* sagt at du er dum, men jeg *har* sagt at du er indoktrinert, ikke fordi du vil ha epost-diskusjon, men fordi du nekter å høre på ethvert argument som peker på at brukeren selv bør få bestemme utseendet av unity.
<jo-erlend> jeg nekter ikke å høre på argumenter. Jeg forholder meg til beslutninger som er gjort.
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver å forklare beslutningene.
<RoyK> noe som er akkurat det samme
<jo-erlend> alle er enige om at de ikke er optimale.
<jo-erlend> det jeg prøver å forklare, er at det er et valg mellom to onder.
<RoyK> du godtar med andre ord at en liten gruppe har bestemt at ingen skal få endre på utseendet på unity
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> rettere sagt; ikke en liten gruppe. Han som betaler regningen, har bestemt at produktet skal utvikles på en bestemt måte.
<RoyK> og du kommer med fjasete argumentasjon om at  designere alltid vet bedre enn brukerne, noe som ikke henger på greip
<jo-erlend> jeg var i utgangspunktet veldig sinna. Så bestemte jeg meg for å påvirke isteden. Svaret ditt, er at min intelligens kan diskuteres.
<jo-erlend> aldri påstått noe sånt.
<RoyK> dette kalles indoktrinert
<RoyK> du forkjemper en sannhet som ikke henger på greip, men fordi noen utvalgte har bestemt det, så sier du at "jada, sånn skal det være"
<jo-erlend> du har misforstått ordet.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, har du egentlig lest spesifikasjonene i det hele tatt?
<RoyK> nei, jeg har ikke misforstått det ordet - du forholder deg til unity slik en religiøs forholder seg til sin skrift, du forholder deg ikke til dette åpent
<jo-erlend> jeg føler meg litt som en som sier at "ja, det er innlysende at sola går i bane rundt jorda, men kanskje det ikke er sant likevel?"
<RoyK> jo-erlend: døh - vi kan ikke endre på at jorda går i bane rundt sola, men vi *kan* endre på unity
<jo-erlend> vi kan endre på at alle automatisk godtar at det innlysende må være sant.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: men nå er det nok fkjas for i dag
<jo-erlend> det finnes titalls shells som er designet for fleksibilitet. Før Unity, fantes det ingen som var designet for design.
<RoyK> serriøst - designet for design, faktisk, hadde det vært en idé å designe noe for bruk i stedet?
<jo-erlend> i såfall kunne vi jo holdt oss til det vi brukte før?
<IvarB> o/
<jo-erlend> hvis du skal designe for en helt ny tid, en helt ny måte å bruke datamaskiner på, så kan du ikke bare designe for fordums widgets. Da må du designe for frie tanker om hva vi kan lage, som er helt nytt. Da må du, ironisk nok, snevre inn tanken om hva vi har akkurat nå.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: cut the crap... du tar ikke imot argumenter, du leser i det minste ikke hva jeg skriver, du bare faller tilbake til "det står i skriften at..." - tru kan du gjøre i kjerka, og nå er jeg rimelig dritlei det tullpratet her
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg kommuniserer Unity Design. Ikke mine egne tanker. Jeg prøver å videreformidle hvorfor ting er som de er.
<jo-erlend> hvis du hadde spurt meg om Gnome Shell, så hadde jeg argumentert på en helt annen måte, fordi det er en helt annen strategi.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: og jeg prøver å si at selv om det står i skriften at ... så bør det være mulig å få endra Skriften om den er Full Av Dritt
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja, men du bør lese skriften først. Jeg har gjort det. Det har ikke du.
<IvarB> hva skjer?
<jo-erlend> IvarB, diskusjon om hvorfor Unity's referanseimplementasjon er rigid i visuelt design.
<IvarB> ok
<jo-erlend> det er et litt morsomt tema, og jeg har ikke egentlig hatt anledning til å debattere det før, så jeg setter litt pris på det.
<IvarB> jeg trenger et fakturerings-"program", har testet noe som heter (fryktelig)finfaktura
<IvarB> finnes det noen alternativer?
<jo-erlend> IvarB, mange. Spørsmålet er hva du legger i fakturering.
<IvarB> må kunne skrive ut riktig på F60 faktura med medlemskort
<RoyK> eller - det var der det begynte - videre har ikke jo-erlend forstått at det handler om at ubuntu, også unity, må være mulig å endre for brukerne, og at det ikke kan være en selvoppnevnt gudeskikkelse som bare bestemmer at Sånn Er Det Fordi Det Er Best, mens jo-erlend tydeligvis synes selvoppnevnte guder har rett til sånt
<jo-erlend> IvarB, jeg vet ikke egentlig hva det betyr, men fakturering og SMB er helt klart noe jeg veldig gjerne skulle ha sett større fokus på her.
<IvarB> http://code.google.com/p/finfaktura/
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg har sagt det så mange ganger... Gnome Shell er designet for visuell fleksibilitet. Ikke noe annet shell er så fleksibelt som det. Bør fleksibilitet være standard, eller en tilleggsfunksjon? Vel, det kommer an på hvem du jakter etter. Det er veldig enkelt å bytte. Dermed mener jeg at Ubuntu bør jage etter minste felles nevner som standard og ikke etter de som liker å tilpasse desktop shells.
<IvarB> gnome har jo aldri vært særlig fleksibelt når det gjelder personlig tilpassing
<IvarB> kanskje ignorant av meg å si, men alle de gangene jeg forsøkte så ble det bare rot
<IvarB> dette gjelder ikke gnome3
<jo-erlend> IvarB, jeg lærer meg ikke de tingene for å kunne svare på spørsmålet ditt. Men Ubuntu er veldig godt egnet for småbedrifter og dermed trenger vi folk som bruker det i praksis, innenfor forskjellige fag. Er du interessert, så skal jeg legge tilrette for å bygge en gruppe.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja, du har sagt det, og det blir litt som å si at "Denne bilen er fantastisk, den kan kjøre rett fram og til høyre, fordi vi har fun
<RoyK> net ut at du trenger ikke noe mer, du kan jo bare kjøre en runde om du skal til venstre, men hvis du på død og liv vil *svinge* til
<RoyK> venstre, så kan du bruke denne sykkelen!"
<IvarB> jo-erlend: egentlig så trenger man bare en plugin til libreoffice ellerno, men en mer eller mindre OS "komplett" smb løsning hadde jo vært enda koseligere
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg liker ikke den måten du prøver å få dette til å bli personlig for meg. Det er ikke det. Ubuntu er én ting. Unity er noe annet. Massene er én ting. De avanserte er noe annet.
<RoyK> JAMMEN FOR FAEN DA MANN
<RoyK> selv om en eller annen idiot har bestemt at sånn skal det være, så må du da kunne stille spørsmål om hvorvidt det er riktig eller ikke
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hvis du hadde stilt et annet spørsmål, så hadde jeg svart annerledes. I denne sammenhengen, var spørsmålet om Unity. Det er det jeg representerte og jeg prøver å gjøre det så sannferdig som jeg kan. Enig eller ikke, så er det sånn det er.
<Sakarias> nok er nok
<IvarB> jeg kom inn midt i denne diskusjonen skjønner jeg, hva var spørsmålet?
<jo-erlend> IvarB, noen er sinte på at Unity ikke tillater å flytte launcheren og toppalelet.
<IvarB> sinte?
<IvarB> er det noe å bli sint for da?
 * citoyen er tilbake
<jo-erlend> IvarB, du ville ikke tro hvor sinte folk kan bli for sånt. For et par år siden, var jeg for eksempel ekstremt sinna for at vi flyttet vindusknappene fra høyre til venstre. Vanskelig å forstå i etterkant, men sånn er det. :)
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> jo-erlend: du hadde passa rimelig godt i enhver religiøs sekt - der handler det om å godta alt som det er skrevet eller sagt og ikke prøve å tenke sjøl. jeg trodde at folk her inne som jobba med å gjøre ting bedre, ville prøve å være åpne for nye forslag, og ikke bare Godta Alt Som Det Er Skrevet Fordi Noen Andre Bestemmer
<IvarB> herregud for en argumentering
<IvarB> :P
<jo-erlend> så skjønte jeg at veldig mye av sinnet handlet om at vi aldri ble fortalt hvorfor de flyttet knappene. Jeg prøver å forbedre kommunikasjonen. Det er derfor jeg har sagt meg villig til å være kontaktperson. Jeg følger med på alt sammen.
<RoyK> IvarB: eh... ikke ta jo-erlend sin argumentasjon for god fisk. dette handler om noe helt annet
<IvarB> hva da, RoyK ?
<Atluxity> RoyK: Hva vil du oppnå nå?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, religiøs reporter, muligens. Ikke prøv å fremstille mine private tanker. Det er det opp til meg å gjøre. Som sagt. Jeg kan gjerne forsvare Gnome Shell, Gnome Panel, Xfce eller LXDE like godt som jeg har forsvart Unity. Det handler ikke om min personlige tanke, men om prosjektet  du spurte om.
<jo-erlend> prøv det ut, hvis du tviler. Jeg er godt informert om alle de store shellene. Min store svakhet er KDE. Det vet jeg altfor lite om.
<RoyK> kort fortalt, begynte det med at jeg spurte hvorfor ikke unity kan endres av brukerne, og fikk som svar at det var så gode designere i unity-utviklingsstaben, at det ikke var noe behov for å endre noe selv. videre har jeg argumentert med at brukere vet best om sitt eget bruk, og at det ikke er noe poeng å låse ting, det koster ikke noe å gjøre det fleksibelt, men får da beskjed om å bruke noe annet enn unity, fordi unity bare er sånn, fordi unity-utv
<citoyen> RoyK: Kan du ikke bare bruke noe annet enn unity, da? Det er jo nettopp derfor det finnes flere skrivebordsmiljøer, fordi folk har ulike meninger om hvordan de bør bygges
<IvarB> koster det ingenting å gjøre det fleksibelt? eh jo det koster masse
<RoyK> så når man lager noe nytt og fint som unity, så koster det *ingenting* å la brukere endre litt selv, men her har designerne bestemt at de vet bedre enn alle sammen
<jo-erlend> RoyK, og det står jeg for – nettopp fordi dette er bestemt av helt andre folk enn meg selv. Hvis ditt ønske ikke matcher den verktøykassa du har valgt, så velg en annen verktøykasse. For verktøykassen er designet som den er, fordi at de som designer den, ønsker at den skal være sånn.
<citoyen> Jeg er heller ikke overbevist om at Unity er en god ide, men jeg setter likevel pris på at de forsøker, og jeg forstår hva de prøver å gjøre
<IvarB> det er mye enklere å gi brukerstøtte når mesteparten av det visuelle er likt for alle, uansett språk
<RoyK> IvarB: nei, den koden er rimelig enkel, metodene kjente og brukes på mange forskjellige ting
<citoyen> RoyK: Det er ikke bare snakk om kode
<jo-erlend> citoyen, du og jeg var jo en gang i tiden veldig enige i at Unity var en _dårlig_ idé :)
<IvarB> RoyK: enkel, slik som rotet med alle konfigfilene til gnome2 var?
<geirha> Fin måte de ryddet opp på; bare fjernet "all" konfig. :)
<jo-erlend> nå er alle tydeligvis enige om at jeg er en Unity-fascist! :) Jeg har sågar mottatt drapstrusler fra Italia :>
<IvarB> hehe
<jo-erlend> geirha, ingenting er ryddet opp. Det er nyutvikling. Og vi må ta hensyn til GConf/DConf, X/Wayland, Web/Desktop, Mobil/Desktop, etc.
<jo-erlend> jeg jobber også med Ubuntu Classic og med Gnome Shell. Jeg har brukt tid på Xfce, skjønt nå føler jeg at LXDE er mer riktig vei å gå.
<Atluxity> det koster da ingenting å forke Unity, og la folk endre på hva de vil... doit
<jo-erlend> men det er ingen som får meg til å si hvilket shell som er riktig. Jeg tror at vi trenger et seriøst grunngjennomtenkt shell som utgangspunkt, men Gnome Shell er enkelt å bytte til og gir mer fleksibilitet enn du kunne drømme om. Så hva er problemet?
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, det finnes forx.
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: flott
<jo-erlend> eksistert et par år.
<Atluxity> da er det ikke noe problem da?
<jo-erlend> overhodet ikke.
<Atluxity> men kan fint være uenig i hvordan ETT friprog-prosjekt gjør sine ting, men det blir for dumt å lage store uenigheter om det
<jo-erlend> det er ødeleggende. Men jeg tror at mange av "gamle-gutta" ikke helt forstår "crossing the chasm".
<jo-erlend> vi skal ha GUI, Web, CLI inn som en felles enhet. Ingen har engang prøvd å gjøre det før, men likevel er det folk som er veldig sinte på måten vi gjør det på.
<jo-erlend> "datamaskiner".
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: hvem er det du omtaler som "vi"?
<jo-erlend> i denne sammenheng, siden det handlet om Unity Design, er det Unity Design jeg forsvarer og dermed omtaler som "vi".
<jo-erlend> jeg tilhører jo mange forskjellige "vier" i Ubuntu sammeheng og ikke alle "vier" er smertefrie.
<RoyK> citoyen: forklar da, hva som vil ødelegge eller fordyre unity om man lot brukere flytte om på elementene. det funker jo fint på andre plattformer og OS - hva er det som gjør unity så spesielt at det på død og liv ikke skal være fleksibelt der også?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, er det ikke på tide å legge denne tråden død nå? Sjefen har bestemt at det er sånn. Jeg har prøvd å forklare hvorfor det er sånn. Jeg ser fordelene og ulempene, selvom du forsøker å fremstille meg en religiøs fanatiker. Rammene er definert. Hvis du skal prate om Unity – kan du ikke prate innenfor rammene, eller finne et prosjekt som passer bedre for deg?
<jo-erlend> Firefox er standard nettleser. Ingen påstår at Firefox er bedre enn Chromium av den grunn. Det er et personlig valg, men noen må velge hva som skal være standard.
<jo-erlend> kjemp _for_ det du liker istedenfor å kjempe _imot_ det du ikke liker. Alt vi snakker om, er fri programvare.
<citoyen> RoyK: Ingen endringer er uten sideeffekter. Vil man bygge noe helhetlig, er det nødvendig å gjøre valg. Jeg er ikke nødvendigvis enig i alle valgene som er gjort i Unity, men jeg er enig i at de er nødt å gjøre valg.
<citoyen> RoyK: Hvilke valg de gjør, er faktisk opp til dem selv
 * jo-erlend mumler noe om Holistic Design.
<citoyen> RoyK: Du kan enten leve med dem, eller jobbe med dem innenfor deres egen filosofi for å endre dem, eller finne et annet skrivebordsmiljø å bruke
<RoyK> jo-erlend: "sjefen har bestemt det" er ikke akkurat det som minner meg om "Ã¥pen kildekode"
<citoyen> RoyK: Åpen kildekode betyr ikke det samme som at alle bestemmer like mye
<citoyen> RoyK: Det betyr heller at de som er radikalt uenige kan ta koden, og fortsette på den selv i en annen retning
<jo-erlend> Alle valg koster et annet valg.
<RoyK> citoyen, jo-erlend: Det blir uansett veldig merkelig når slike totalt upraktiske bestemmelser tas uten at noen egentlig kan forklare hvem og hvorfor
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg prøver så godt jeg kan. Du vil ikke godta valget. Det er noe annet.
<jo-erlend> du velger å se det bare fra ditt perspektiv. Unity Design prøver å se det fra alle sider. Da må alle tape litt.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: så er dette en Etablert Sannhet som ikke kan rokkes ved, eller er det fortsatt diskusjon om det?
<jo-erlend> Gnome Shell har valgt å la webben tape. Unity har valgt å la webben vinne litt, for eksempel.
<RoyK> det har da ingenting med hvorvidt man kan flytte på noe å gjøre
<citoyen> Jeg tror litt av problemet her er at jo-erlend snakker om designprinsipper, mens RoyK snakker om features
<citoyen> dere snakker litt forbi hverandre
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det er et tema som vi ikke kan bli enige om. Derfor har vi valgt å ikke diskutere det mer. Det er i de tilfellene at han som betaler regningen, faktisk får lov til å bestemme hvilken restaturant vi skal spise ved. Vi kunne ha delt oss i forskjellige grupper og gått hver til vårt. Det er mye positivt å si om det. Vi ville for eksempel kunne dele minner i etterkant. Men da er kvelden over og vi er der vi var.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, presis.
<jo-erlend> Unity Design ønsker ikke bare å redesigne desktop. Vi ønsker å redesigne 'datamaskin'.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, en tidlig påstand fra din side, var for eksempel at TV skal være noe helt annet enn en PC. Hvorfor det?
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skal det være en tavle, når det er så enkelt å koble til et tastatur, som med Asus Transformer Prime, for eksempel?
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Sånn helt malapropos - si fra om du befinner deg i Bergen en fredag, det kunne vært interessant å få en presentasjon av Unity-prosjektet på jobben
<citoyen> vi har fagpresentasjoner annenhver fredag
<citoyen> jeg tror det hadde vært stor interesse for det
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg har lyst til å presentere hele greia på en interessant måte. Ikke minst Zeitgeist.
<jo-erlend> men det krever endel arbeid og bare ren tanketid. Det er i bakhodet mitt hele tiden. Det må bare ... gjæres ferdig :>
<jo-erlend> det er så lett å glemme at vi har så mange helt forskjellige idéer og ting vi har lyst til å gjennomføre. Zeitgeist var for eksempel aldri tenkt som en Personvern-ting. Det var noe som oppsto av seg selv. Effekten er den samme.
<jo-erlend> og alle som har fulgt Gnome Shell og Unity over tid, vet at Gnome Shell i dag er omtrent en klone av Unity. Det var tenkt helt annerledes. Det er fint at vi lærer av hverandre.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: angående tv/pc, så står jeg for den - du kan selvsagt prøve å lage et GUI som passer alt, og det kan hende du får til noe som er ganske brukbart, men det blir ALDRI bra. TV og nettbrett og mobiltelefon og PC og whatnot - det er forskjellige systemer som krever forskjellige grensesnitt for å fungere best mulig. Det vil være mulig å lage noe halvveis, helt ok, nesten, som kan brukes på alle, men det blir *aldri* bra
<citoyen> Det ville forresten være interessant for BLUG også... og der finnes det et visst budsjett for å dekke flybilletter
<jo-erlend> RoyK, kanskje. Ingen har prøvd, så ingen kan vite. Noen prøver og det er det folk er så sinte for.
<citoyen> RoyK: Jeg er ikke sikker på om du har rett i det. Det går ikke an å ta et GUI for en ting og pådytte det en annen ting og forvente at det skal være bra
<citoyen> RoyK: Men det er ikke det samme som å si at det ikke er mulig å bygge noe som fungerer i flere sammenhenger
<citoyen> Telefon og datamaskin er langt på vei til å bli samme greia allerede
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at det er mulig. Jeg tror at visse paradigmer må erstattes med andre. Menysystemene, fungerer for eksempel ikke. Det må vi bytte ut.
<RoyK> men om du klarer å lage noe som fungerer på tvers av alle plattformene, type, samme grensesnitt for å kjøre motorsykkel som jagerfly, gir det egentlig mening å ha samme grensesnitt for ting som er så forskjellige som en personlig datamaskin og en mobiltelefon?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det som er viktig å huske, tror jeg, er at alle komponenter i Unity, er også designet for å funke i Gnome Shell, KDE, OS X eller Windows. Det er viktig. Grunntanken i Unity, er at ingenting er uerstattelig.
<citoyen> RoyK: Du trenger ikke nødvendigvis å bruke alle de samme delene av grensesnittet uansett hvilken oppgave du prøver å utføre
<citoyen> RoyK: Men det betyr ikke at det ikke kan være samme dings
<jo-erlend> eller du kan presentere de delene du vil, på helt forskjellige måter avhengig av primær-toolkit og formfaktor og alt sånt.
<citoyen> I dag holder alle de store TV-stasjonene på med eksperimenter rundt "second screen" - mange av de tingene kunne vært gjort veldig mye bedre og mer helhetlig om tv og pc var samme fysiske dings
<jo-erlend> en TV _er_ en PC. Å snakke om noe annet, er bare tull. En mobil er også en PC. Det er bare forskjellig input-metoder og skjermer.
<jo-erlend> neste versjon av Fedora får støtte for multi-seat over USB. Det inkluderer usb-skjermer. Systemd gir den funksjonaliteten. Ubuntu har valgt å ikke satse på det, primært på grunn av batteri og sånne ting. Så Fedora tjener noe, Ubuntu taper noe annet. Etter mitt skjønn, er det bare positivt.
<citoyen> CBC bruker for eksempel QR-kode på tv-skjermen for å la brukere hente ut mer info via en mobiltelefon
<citoyen> snakk om tungvint
<citoyen> (men han som har ansvar for sosiale medier hos dem er veldig søt, så de får være tilgitt)
<jo-erlend> altså. Datamaskiner er bra i prototype forløpig. Internett er håpløst elendig. Nå bytter vi endelig ut internett. La oss være villige til å bytte ut noen av de andre håpløse idéene også.
<jo-erlend> ikke noe operativsystem i historien har noengang passert 10% markedsandel. Det sier endel om verdien sett i forhold til kostnad og nytte.
<jo-erlend> forresten. Når jeg tenker over det, er det godt mulig at Microsoft har duppet såvidt over 10%.
<jo-erlend> poenget er uansett at vi er helt i begynnelsen. Det er enorme pengesummer i spill, men hvis du ser bort fra det – og det gjør jeg – er datamaskinene fremdeles helt i en veldig tidlig fase av utviklingen. Web er for eksempel latterlig dårlig i sammenlikning med en designet avis trykket på papir.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Har du sett fantasai sin presentasjon om CSS3 som ble lagt ut nå nylig?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, nei. Jeg har derimot sett NRK P3 Dokumentar, som antakelig er det beste jeg har sett på internett.
<citoyen> http://vimeo.com/41617605
<citoyen> den er ganske interessant
<jo-erlend> kult. Mange takk :)
<citoyen> men nå har jeg en date med en kopp kakao, ostiser og en hjernedød tv-krim
<citoyen> snakkes ;)
<jo-erlend> kos deg :)
<jo-erlend> hva det er med jenter og sjokolade, kommer jeg ikke helt til å forstå, tror jeg, men jeg skjønner at det ikke er noe du ønsker å komme i klem mellom. :)
<onomatop1etikon> det høres da riktig behagelig ut å være i klem mellom jenter og sjokolade
<onomatop1etikon> spør du meg
<onomatop1etikon> rrRrrrRRr
<jo-erlend> det skulle man tro. Jeg kjente et par håndballjenter som ba meg stå i mål for dem, siden den de pleide å trene mot var syk eller noe sånt. Og jeg hadde jo litt erfaring med kampsport, så jeg tenkte at det måtte gå bra. Det var da jeg lærte meg å bli redd for jenter. :)
<jo-erlend> hvis du tror meg når jeg sier at en jente kan kaste en håndball veldig hardt, så skjønner du meg når jeg sier at den som står mellom en jente og hennes sjokolade, ikke nødvendigvis står så trygt som man skulle tro. :)
<onomatop1etikon> hva slags kampsport?
<jo-erlend> Wing chun, hovedsaklig.
<onomatop1etikon> ok
<onomatop1etikon> men du, du sa en ting her for litt siden om at ingen OS har hatt mer enn 10% markedsandel
<onomatop1etikon> windows har da vel hatt mer enn det?
<jo-erlend> ja, antakelig litt mer.
<onomatop1etikon> All versions 92.5%
<onomatop1etikon> March 2012
<onomatop1etikon> windows 7: 37.54%
<jo-erlend> ja, men de har ikke fått resten av folkene til å kjøpe datamaskiner.
<onomatop1etikon> hva mener du?
<jo-erlend> det er 7.000 millioner mennesker.
<onomatop1etikon> ja, men når man snakker om markedsandeler så snakker man jo om deler av det totale forbrukermarkedet man sikter seg inn mot
<onomatop1etikon> altså sammenlignbare produkter
<jo-erlend> ja, men du mener ikke at Microsoft har ignorert 4/5deler av verdens befolkning?
<onomatop1etikon> nei, men det er vel bare 1/5 av verdens befolkning som har råd til å eie en datamaskin
<jo-erlend> case and point, som de sier på engelsk.
<onomatop1etikon> ergo er jo "markedet" bare 1/5 av verden
<onomatop1etikon> jeg forstår ikke hvordan det var noe poeng
<jo-erlend> som sagt; vi er helt i begynnelsen av reisen.
<jo-erlend> det er mange som tror at "internet" betyr at nettet er internasjonalt.
<onomatop1etikon> hva har det med saken å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> er ikke det innlysende?
<onomatop1etikon> nei?
<onomatop1etikon> nå mistet du meg helt her, jeg trodde vi snakket om markedsandeler
<jo-erlend> ok. Hvor godt er du kjent med historien fra åttitallet?
<onomatop1etikon> hvilken del av den?
<jo-erlend> IT.-
<onomatop1etikon> relativt godt
<jo-erlend> ok. Da vet du at IBM brukte 20-30 år på å bytte et marked som de ga bort til Microsoft. Dermed fikk de en enorm kickstart. Men selv IBM var aldri veldig dominant. Det var bare de meget rike som var med. Jeg hadde en far som kjørte til tyskland for å oppgradere PCen sin. Så jeg var ganske tidlig ute.
<onomatop1etikon> ja, ok
<onomatop1etikon> og?
<jo-erlend> vi må regne med at vi er 5 milliarder mennesker på internett om fem år. Nå er vi 2.
<onomatop1etikon> ja... og?
<onomatop1etikon> hvordan endrer dette faktum at markedet pr. i dag er på 2, og av de 2 så bruker 95% av maskiner windows av et eller annet slag?
<onomatop1etikon> sorry, 92%
<jo-erlend> markedet må defineres på en annen måte. Alle har antatt at markedet har vært mettet. Men markedet i seg selv, har ikke engang blitt definert.
<onomatop1etikon> altså
<onomatop1etikon> vi snakker om programvare
<onomatop1etikon> som er avhengig av å kjøre på maskinvare
<jo-erlend> hvem tror du vinner flest brukere av Microsoft og Ubuntu i de usynlige områdene i verden?
<onomatop1etikon> så i beste fall er "markedet" == antallet datamaskiner som er kapable til å kjøre programvaren
<onomatop1etikon> til en hver tid
<onomatop1etikon> såfremt de får seg datamaskiner så aner jeg ikke
<onomatop1etikon> det vil vel tiden vise
<onomatop1etikon> markedsandeler endrer seg over tid
<onomatop1etikon> som alt annet
<onomatop1etikon> det endrer ikke faktumet at nå, og i fortiden, så har Windows hatt dominerende markedsandeler
<onomatop1etikon> på over 90%
<onomatop1etikon> ellers kan du jo si at Tine Meierier ikke har markedsandel på 75% (eller noe der omkring, jeg gjetter)
<onomatop1etikon> ettersom ikke alle nordmenn drikker melk
<onomatop1etikon> tror neppe du får noen økonomer med deg på det
<jo-erlend> fordi markedene endrer seg. Microsoft og Apple er basert på svært rike samfunn. Det er antakelig derfor Apple ikke har hatt noen som helst suksess i Kina, India, Russland og Sør-Amerika, mens det er de områdene hvor Ubuntu har vokst mest.
<onomatop1etikon> klart de endrer seg... men per akkurat nå, så har windows en markedsandel på 92%
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis du ignorerer de som Microsoft har holdt ute av markedet.
<onomatop1etikon> hadde du "gitt" alle mennesker i verden en datamaskin uten OS og bedt de velge akkurat nå, så ville sikkert de 5 mrd som ikke har brukt den før gått for et gratis alternativ
<jo-erlend> grunnen til at de kan selge datamaskiner billig, er sponsingen av maskinvare.
<onomatop1etikon> ja... mener du det er microsoft sin skyld at ikke alle har en datamaskin?
<jo-erlend> det er i hovedsak programvare du betaler for.
<jo-erlend> onomatop1etikon, jeg snakker aldri om skyld. Jeg snakker alltid om ansvar.
<onomatop1etikon> ok
<onomatop1etikon> mener du det er microsoft sitt _ansvar_ da?
<onomatop1etikon> hva mener du de burde gjort annerledes?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er derfor jeg ikke vil at folk skal holde Microsoft ansvarlige.
<onomatop1etikon> ok
<onomatop1etikon> men kan vi være enige i at windows allikevel har 92% markedsandel?
<jo-erlend> Microsoft lager programvare for å tjene penger. Jeg vil heller at de som tjener penger på programvare, skal utvikle den.
<jo-erlend> nei, vi kan ikke være enige om det.
<onomatop1etikon> >.<
<onomatop1etikon> neivel.
<onomatop1etikon> hvor trente du wing chun?
<jo-erlend> Buskerud.
<jo-erlend> poenget mitt er ikke å frata Microsoft æren. De har gjort en strålende jobb. Poenget mitt er å si at kostnader er viktige. Apple ville kunne knuse Microsoft hvis de ønsket det og hvis det var lovlig for dem å gjøre det Microsoft har gjort med Linux.
<jo-erlend> men uansett hvordan du vrir og vender på det, så er markedsøkonomien nå global. Det var den ikke da Microsoft og Apple startet på søtti/åttitallet. Det var heller ikke smart-telefoner som var hovedmarkedet på den tiden. Kostnadene er dramatisk redusert, mens inntekstene er dramatisk oppjustert. De lo av Linux da maddog snakket om det for noen år siden. Plutselig dukket Android opp og siden da, er har alle holdt munn.
<waawaa> hva har microsoft gjort med linux?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, veldig mye galt. Men jeg fokuserer ikke på det.
<waawaa> kan du ikke nevne en ting?
<RoyK> Microsoft har gjort som alle andre vinnere - de har tura fram så stygt som overhode mulig uten å bli tatt for det. windows nt kom jo fra os/2, hvor microsoft var partner, men stakk av med koden rett før os/2 2.0 kom, og lanserte windows nt 3.1 på rekordtid. samme med mssql, som var kopi av sybase (du kan fremdeles bruke sybase-klient mot mssql)
<jo-erlend> jeg kan nevne mange ting. Men bare gode; de har begynt å bygge inn driverne sine direkte i Linux – på våre premisser. De hjelper oss med Samba 4. De gjør i det hele tatt mye bra.
<jo-erlend> de går for OAuth or OpenID i skyene. Kjempefint. De kuttet ut sin proprietære MSN-protokoll med XMPP. Også kjempefint.
<waawaa> microsoft kjøpte koden til sybase
<waawaa> hva er så ille med det?
<jo-erlend> jeg synes Microsoft er imponerende villige til å tilpasse seg en ny type marked hvor de ikke har et forsprang.
<RoyK> kjøpte??
<waawaa> ja, kjøpte
<waawaa> "Prior to version 7.0 the code base for MS SQL Server was sold by Sybase SQL Server to Microsoft"
<waawaa> "About the time Windows NT was released, Sybase and Microsoft parted ways and each pursued its own design and marketing schemes. Microsoft negotiated exclusive rights to all versions of SQL Server written for Microsoft operating systems. Later, Sybase changed the name of its product to Adaptive Server Enterprise to avoid confusion with Microsoft SQL Server. Until 1994, Microsoft's SQL Server carried three Sybase copyright notices as an indication of its orig
<waawaa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSSQL
<waawaa> read all about it
<RoyK> ok - da har jeg misforstått den
 * jo-erlend blir ikke overrasket hvis Microsoft er den første til å åpne sin XMPP, til å tilby andre leverandører å bidra til Skype, etc. 
<jo-erlend> vi kan ikke henge oss opp i nittitallet. Hvis vi vil at Microsoft skal forholde seg til nåtiden, så bør vi bidra til troen på at de kan og bør gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> underveis, er jo naturligvis budskapet at det å bare satse på Microsoft, er barnslig eller inkompetent. Men det er en side-effekt. Vi gjør våre ting, de gjør sine. Og det de gjør nå, er å gjøre sine egne ting mer kompatibelt med Linux og det bør vi sette pris på.
<jo-erlend> bedre å fremheve riktige beslutninger enn å fokusere på det som fremdeles er feil.
<jo-erlend> hvis det er noe jeg vil, så er det at Microsoft skal tjene bøtter av penger på Linux.
<waawaa> heh
<waawaa> du er jo rablende gal :)
<jo-erlend> for meg er målet fremgang, ikke hvem som vinner.
<jo-erlend> med Microsoft på laget, som en ny RedHat, med de enorme ressursene Microsoft har, så suser Linux fremover. Mange bedrifter vil stole på Microsoft og vil kjøpe av dem. Det er kjempefint.
<waawaa> hvilken planet er vi på nå, hvor microsoft er en ny redhat og skal selge linux?
<jo-erlend> kan du beskrive ett nettsted som har gått for lukket kildekode?
<waawaa> facebook
<waawaa> google
<waawaa> yahoo
<jo-erlend> facebook er veldig åpent.
<jo-erlend> google er litt mindre åpent. Yahoo er enda litt mer lukket.
<jo-erlend> hvem har vunnet mest? Facebook.
<waawaa> hvordan er facebook åpent?
<waawaa> Glenn Steven Mangham satt fire måneder i fengsel for å ha sett på kildekoden til facebook
<jo-erlend> tja. Rammeverkene for å lage et nytt facebook, er jo for eksempel gitt ut som GPL.
<waawaa> er dette din definisjon av åpenthet?
<jo-erlend> GPL er jo egentlig kjernen av fri programvare.
<RoyK> det er jo ikke åpent selv om det bruker linux-servere
<waawaa> hehe
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er det at verktøyene er lansert som Fri Programvare, som gjør det vennlig for oss som tror på den typen ting.
<waawaa> tror på hva?
<waawaa> facebook er fortsatt closed source
 * RoyK tror på åpenhet, men å bruke åpne verktøyer for å lage en lukket løsning, er ikke åpenhet
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hørt om en pleonasme noen gang?
<jo-erlend> jeg hater pleonasmer. Jeg synes det er grobunn for ekstraordinært dårlig kommunikasjon.
<waawaa> spennende
<waawaa> skal vi snakke om språk nå
<waawaa> fordi du dreit deg ut på facebook
<jo-erlend> ok?
<jo-erlend> jeg forklarte ditt spørsmål i forklaringen av det forrige spørsmålet du stilte.
<waawaa> ble kanskje flaut å argumentere for hvor åpent facebook er når du egentlig tar helt feil, så du begynner å snakke om språklige problemstillinger i stedet for, sånn fordi du finner det for godt
<waawaa> jeg liker hvordan du fungerer
<waawaa> det fascinerer meg grenseløst
<RoyK> hehe
<jo-erlend> vel. Det er greit for meg at du kjemper imot facebook. Jeg mistrives veldig sterkt med måten Facebook tiltrekker seg folk på. Jeg kommer aldri til å forsvare Facebook, annet enn det at jeg ikke godtar urimelig kritikk.
<waawaa> i fremtiden vil vi kanskje få teknologi til å virtualisere hjernen til folk og ta images og snapshots av dem.. når den tid kommer ønsker jeg meg et image av hjernen din, til varierende eksperimentering på seine nattestimer
<waawaa> :)
<waawaa> kjemper imot facebook?
<waawaa> jeg bare sier at facebook er closed source
<waawaa> jeg gir ellers blanke f i hele facebook
<jo-erlend> mormor fortalte meg en gang at jeg skulle være glad for én ting; ingen kan noengang servere ditt sinn på et sølvfat. Det er det tristeste jeg har hørt i hele mitt liv. Hvis det skulle bli mulig, så skal jeg sende deg mitt i email.
<jo-erlend> det irriterer meg mer enn jeg kan uttrykke i ord, nettopp det, at dere bare opplever hva jeg sier og aldri hvorfor.
<jo-erlend> men tror du at Microsoft er statisk? De ansetter folk hele tiden. Noen dør, noen får sparken, noen finner seg andre jobber. Microsoft er ikke statisk.
<jo-erlend> De som er født i 1980 eller senere, vil vite hvor mektig Linux og Fri Programvare er. Hvor henter Microsoft sine nye utviklere fra? De blir jo yngre de også. Sånn er det. FOSS har vunnet. Det Microsoft trenger å gjøre nå, er å pense om sporet. Det tar tid.
<waawaa> og derfor kan de bli den nye redhat og begynne å selge linux
<jo-erlend> tror det er den eneste muligheten de har til å overleve.
<waawaa> hva har FOSS vunnet?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, internett og web?
<waawaa> jeg kan nevne veldig mange punkter hvor FOSS ikke stiller veldig sterkt
<jo-erlend> jeg og.
<jo-erlend> men det er ikke det som er poenget. Poenget er hvem som har størst fremdrift.
<Atluxity> Its a long game, and in the end it is only with our self
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, minner meg litt om gammel kinesisk tekning.
<jo-erlend> 1400 eller  deromkring.
<jo-erlend> tidligere. 12-1400.
<Atluxity> mye gammel tenkning som fortsatt er veldig riktig
<jo-erlend> hvis du ikke har historie, så har du ingen fremtid.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at veldig mye av det vi må lære fremover, er nettopp hva de gamle tenkte. Vi har vært for high-tech altfor lenge.
<jo-erlend> tretti år. Det er ingenting. Men det er potensielt de viktigste tretti årene i vår planets historie. Jeg synes det er mye større enn hvem som hadde rett av FSF og Microsoft. Mye kulere hvis alle kan bli med.
<waawaa> kanskje det vil overraske deg, men dine meninger og din realitet er nettopp dét; din
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det er ikke overraskende. Jeg vet at det fremdeles finnes folk som mener at Visual Basic er det beste for desktop, at VBScript en dag vil overta for DHTML, etc. Jeg har tenkt sånn jeg også. Jeg forstår hvorfor de gjør det. Det plager ikke meg det minste at folk tenker annerledes.
<jo-erlend> jeg sliter litt med å tro at et eller annet programvareselskap skal kunne lukke internett nå.
<waawaa> hvem er det som snakker om å lukke internett anyway?
<waawaa> du sitter jo bare her og rabler som en gal mann om ting ingen andre visste at vi snakket om
<jo-erlend> hvis målet ikke er å lukke, så er målet å i det minste å holde åpent. Hvis målet er å holde åpent, så er det Ubuntu som leder. Så enkelt er mitt valg. Jeg kunne ha vært åpen for Windows, men de valgte å si at "Windows er ikke Windows". Det var siste nål i puta. Der tapte de kampen om operativsystemet.
<waawaa> windows er ikke windows?
<jo-erlend> korrekt. Det er derfor de har innført forbud mot Mozilla, Apple og Google i nettleserstriden på Windows For ARM.
<jo-erlend> det var også derfor at Moonlight ble nedlagt for åtte måneder siden.
<jo-erlend> alle ansatte i Moonlight-divisjonen av Novell fikk sparken på dagen. Det er ikke lenger teknisk mulig å gjøre Silverlight  plattformuavhengig.
<jo-erlend> det er fordi at nå kreves det at du har en innebygget støtte for WinRT. Men WinRT er ikke Windows. Så Windows 8 skal ikke lenger regnes som en plattform.
<jo-erlend> derfor er det også, som sagt, at Apple, Mozilla og Google, ikke lenger får lov til å lage nettlesere for Windows.
<jo-erlend> jeg glemte Opera. De er hel-proprietære, så det er mulig at de får lov. Jeg har i hvetfall ikke hørt noen klager fra dem.
<jo-erlend> flere topics. Test meg som kontaktperson. Se om jeg er egnet til oppgaven.
<dagerik> Når jeg trykker backspace i en terminal bruker det å komme en sånn audible bell lyd. Hvordan enabler jeg denne i lxde?
<jo-erlend> dagerik, #lxde
<jo-erlend> #lubuntu også, tror jeg.
<dagerik> Ait.
<R0ysKatt> det er vel ikke slik at du ikke får LOV til å lage en nettleser, det er vel heller slik at det er tekniske grunner til at det ikke er så lett å lage en moderne nettleser for win8/arm
<jo-erlend> R0ysKatt, ja, det er omtrent det jeg ville sagt hvis jeg jobbet i Microsoft og noen hadde stilt meg det spørsmålet. :)
<R0ysKatt> som feks at det ikke er mulig å allokere minne som både er eksekverbart og skrivbart på en gang, slik at det blir umulig å lage en JIT kompilator
<R0ysKatt> og det er ikke utelukkende negativt
<R0ysKatt> selv om det selvsagt betyr at ikke andre kan lage browsere
<jo-erlend> neida. Som sagt; hvis jeg jobbet i Microsoft, ville jeg ha fokusert på det positive. Jeg gjør ikke det.
<jo-erlend> noe som også selvsagt betyr at de har gjort noe dumt, sett fra vårt perspektiv.
<waawaa> du kan fortsatt prøve å være litt objektiv og ikke konsturere dine egne historier rundt ting som ikke er riktige
<jo-erlend> her er det sannsynlig at Microsoft vil snu, så her vil jeg gå inn med alt jeg har.
<waawaa> som å si at microsoft nekter andre å lage en nettleser for win8/arm
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg er da objektiv?
<waawaa> nei
<jo-erlend> det er jo sant.
<waawaa> du lyver og skrøner, og tror på det selv
<jo-erlend> det er derfor Mozillas advokater jobber med å utforme en formell klage.
<jo-erlend> er det løgn?
<jo-erlend> det er der du og jeg skiller lag. Jeg anser det for at Microsoft har tenkt for mye på seg selv og for lite på det økosystemet de har laget. Jeg tror at de vil endre oppfatning og at disse tingene vil gå seg til – som jeg sa tidligere.
<waawaa> haha
<waawaa> morsomt at du nevner det
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke skrevet ett usant ord i denne saken. Hvis du kan påvise annet, så er jeg den første som skal være interessert i å lese. Det jeg gjør for Ubuntu, er kommunikasjon. Jeg ønsker å kommunisere fakta og ingenting annet.
<waawaa> med tanke på at ubuntu ser ut til å kun tenke på seg selv, og ikke økosystemet de eksisterer i
<waawaa> :)
<jo-erlend> waawaa, stemmer det overens med å ikke avskrive andre enn Linux, som Gnome sier at de skal?
<waawaa> jeg vet ikke hva gnome skal
<jo-erlend> Gnome har ytret et konkret ønske om å være et rent Linux-skrivebordsmiljø.
<waawaa> men jeg vet at ubuntu ikke tar hensyn til resten av linux-økosystemet, de tenker bare på sitt egen
<waawaa> eget*
<jo-erlend> waawaa, du "vet", men du påpeker ikke noe spesielt?
<jo-erlend> kanskje du har lest det i kommentarfeltet på digi.no?
<waawaa> unity, upstart, listen kan fort bli lang
<jo-erlend> waawaa, Unity er jo et generelt skrivebord for GNU/Linux. Upstart er spesielt, men ikke så spesielt at det spiller noen rolle for de fleste.
<waawaa> klart det spiller noen rolle når alle andre går over til systemd
<jo-erlend> Fedora.
<jo-erlend> du snakker om ett operativsystem, forløpig. Men du har ikke nevnt de som går over til andre upstreams.
<waawaa> fedora?
<jo-erlend> det er jo primært Fedora du snakker om?
<jo-erlend> synes du ikke også at det er verdt å nevne at systemd er yngre enn upstart?
<waawaa> jeg snakker ikke om fedora i det heletatt
<waawaa> ei heller alder på noe som helst
<waawaa> jeg snakker om at ubuntu skiller seg mer og mer fra resten av linux-økosystemet, og ser stadig mer innover, ikke utover
<jo-erlend> litt på samme måten som Gnome Shell, altså, som ble redesignet for å likne på Unity og var enklere å implementere og dermed kom først – selvom det kom sist.
<waawaa> jeg snakker i alle fall ikke om gnome shell
<waawaa> men om du heller vi snakke om gnome shell, go ahead
<jo-erlend> altså; jeg snakket jo om upstart vs unity for flere timer siden. Hvorfor drar du det frem nå?
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er kjempefint at Fedora satser sånn som de gjør.
<waawaa> igjen, vi snakket ikke om fedora
<waawaa> vi snakket om ubuntu
<jo-erlend> hvis du vil snakke om Gnome Shell og om Gnome som en plattform, så er jeg veldig villig til det. Som du selv har bemerket så er den nye plattformen ikke veldig stor enda. Jeg er en som har hoppet på Vala, Genie og GOI generelt. Jeg elsker Gnome og har vært i Gnome siden 1999.
<waawaa> jeg vil snakke om ubuntu
<jo-erlend> men du vil bare snakke om de tingene du misliker?
<waawaa> det finnes ingenting ved ubuntu jeg liker
<jo-erlend> da kan du jo like godt si at du ikke liker Gnome eller Debian.
<jo-erlend> eller RedHat eller Linux generelt.
<waawaa> linux er fint
<jo-erlend> og med tanke på noen tidligere kommentarer, så er det noe som sier meg at du ikke gjør det.
<jo-erlend> javel. Kan vi få høre noen argumenter for det du tror på, istedenfor at du bare venter på å si noe imot ting andre folk tror på?
<xt> #ubuntu-no - kanalen der alle krangler med jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> xt, jeg har en evne altså.. Jeg ... Jeg er jo egentlig ganske ok?
<xt> kva du er veit eg ikkje, eg kjenner det ikkje
<xt> men måten du opptrer her inne trur eg skader miljøet
<xt> det er ikkje hyggelig.
<xt> sår mykje splid, utan å meine det, trur eg
<jo-erlend> det kunne ikke falle meg inn et øyeblikk. Jeg er såret av at du tror det.
<jo-erlend> huayra, det er nødvendig at du begynner å henge her. Kan vi ta en prat i privat?
<gladsofa> tror og tror, det er en ganske korrekt observasjon
<jo-erlend> vel. Da er dere glade for å høre at jeg denne uken annonserte at jeg trekker meg fra Ubuntu ved utløpet av året. Hvis dere ønsker, kan jeg trekke meg herfra enda tidligere.
<jo-erlend> ergo også meldingen til huayra.
<xt> trekke deg frå ein IRC-kanal? Har du noko offisiell funksjon her inne?
<jo-erlend> jeg har trukket meg fra Ubuntu App Development og fra Unity Design.
<xt> relevans til dette?
<xt> alle her står vel fritt til å komme og gå som dei vil..
<jo-erlend> jeg har jobbet for å samle Ubuntu Norge på G+, Facebook, Launchpad.net, Ubuntu-no@lists.ubuntu.com, Loco.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, etc.
<xt> ok, eg skjønar som vanlig ikkje kor diskusjonen går :)
<jo-erlend> her i kanalen, naturligvis, har jeg prøvd å bidra med det jeg kan.
<xt> eg har på ingen måte prøvd å snakke om noko av det arbeidet eingong..
<jo-erlend> xt, du utløste diskusjonen om hvorvidt det er nødvendig at jeg bare peller meg vekk så raskt som mulig og du har vært her lenge, så jeg lytter til deg.
<xt> pøh, det er å legge ansvar på meg som eg ikkje har
<jo-erlend> du sier at jeg skader miljøet. Det er et godt insentiv til å forsvinne fort.
<xt> det var dine ord
<jo-erlend> <xt> sår mykje splid, utan å meine det, trur eg
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg sår splid, så er jeg ikke en god kommunikator. Hvis jeg gjør det uten å mene det, så er jeg bare inkompetent.
<jo-erlend> <xt> men måten du opptrer her inne trur eg skader miljøet <-- Javel.
<xt> dine konklusjonar, ikkje mine.
<xt> og det der er ikkje meint "binært"
<xt> ein kan både gjere positive og negative ting
<xt> er bare vel ofte veldig lite konstruktiv dialog her inne..
<waawaa> jeg føler at det er så godt som helt umulig å føre konstruktive dialoger her fordi jo-erlend later til å bevisst sabotere og avspore alle diskusjoner som oppstår
<jo-erlend> jeg har vært dypt desillusjonert med Ubuntu over lang tid og jeg ønsker meg ut. Jeg sa til Community Team at jeg skulle bli ut året, spesifikt på grunn av Ubuntu Norge. Hvis det ikke er ønskelig, så er det greit nok.
<waawaa> i så måte er jeg helt enig i at jo-erlend sin måte å kommunisre på skader miljøet
<xt> waawaa, det er nok litt meir presist enn måten eg sa det på
<xt> jo-erlend, nå tar du opp ting som ikkje heng saman med dette
<xt> det blir feil.
<jo-erlend> xt, beslutningen ble tatt i en annen sammenheng. Men hvis jeg ikke lenger har tillit her, så kan jeg like godt trekke meg med en gang.
<xt> ta inn over det mine to førre linjer
<xt> *over deg
<xt> Kan sikkert det
<xt> kan sjå Thor når du er heime
<xt> den er litt forløpar til denne
<xt> ai, feil vindu. orsak
<jo-erlend> jeg har gjort så godt jeg har kunnet, for Ubuntu og for Ubuntu Norge. Ubuntu får jeg åpenbart ikke påvirket. Ubuntu Norge mener at jeg skader miljøet. Da er det på tide at jeg følger den Gamle Profets Lov og peller meg vekk. Samtidig har jeg Ubuntu Code of Conduct som sier at jeg skal trekke meg på en stille og rolig måte når jeg forlater miljøet.
<xt> For tredje gang, du prater om ting som ikkje er relevant for det eg sa…
<jo-erlend> xt, selvsagt. Det er bare utløsende.
<xt> men kven prater du til?
<jo-erlend> dere. Jeg trodde at Norge i hvertfall hadde tro på det jeg drev med. Tror ikke at Ubuntu eller GNU/Linux gjør det. Derfor vil jeg ut. Det har kostet krefter å prøve å bygge noe. Nesten ikke møtt noen hjelp, men mye motstand. Jeg har prøvd å gjøre det rolig, men som du sier 'who the fuck cares'?
<waawaa> kanskje du har gjort det feil
<jo-erlend> finn ut av det sjæl. Kontakt ut.ubuntu.com for å overføre rettigheter og alt sånt, sånn som jeg har gjort.
<Atluxity> w t f _
<Atluxity> ?
<xt> ikkje spør meg :/
<Atluxity> jo-erlend fikk en velfortjent mail av meg ihvertfall...
<Atluxity> det kan jo også andre vurdere, om de liker jo-erlend
 * RoyK føler at han kanskje ble litt hissig tidligere i dag :(
<RoyK> hva er epostadressen hans?
<Atluxity> joerlend.schinstad@gmail.com
<RoyK> sendte ham en epost
<trench> hva skjer nå da?
<trench> han var jo en flink fyr
<trench> waawaa: javel?
<huayra> hei jo-erlend
<trench> huayra: han har logget av
<huayra> henger her, men leser ikke alltid det som dukker opp
<huayra> men en gang
<huayra> takk trench
<trench> hvis folk skal klage får de gjøre en bedre jobb selv
<trench> hvis ikke får de ta det opp som kontruktiv kritikk til personen, og de fleste personene tar imot kritikk på en god måte
<waawaa> det er forsøkt
<huayra> for en heftig diskusjon...
<trench> folk som gjør gode ting for linux/unix i seg selv er det ikke mange av
<trench> waawaa: så da tar du over da?
<xt> ingen har klagd på arbeidet han gjer, trur eg?
<xt> ikkje som eg har sett, iallfall
<trench>  < waawaa>jeg føler at det er så godt som helt umulig å føre konstruktive dialoger her fordi jo-erlend later til å bevisst
<trench>           sabotere og avspore alle diskusjoner som oppstår
<trench> jeg har opplevd stikk imot jeg da
<trench> |[13/05/12-23:08] < jo-erlend><xt> sår mykje splid, utan å meine det, trur eg
<waawaa> du kan jo lese en time tilbake
<trench> |[13/05/12-23:08] < jo-erlend>hvis jeg sår splid, så er jeg ikke en god kommunikator. Hvis jeg gjør det uten å mene det, så er jeg bare  inkompetent.
<waawaa> så ser du hva jeg mener
<trench> |[13/05/12-23:09] < jo-erlend><xt> men måten du opptrer her inne trur eg skader miljøet <-- Javel.
<waawaa> du trenger sikkert ikke gjenta alt som ble sagt her
<waawaa> vi har lest, og kan lese det igjen, på egenhånd
<huayra> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/13/%23ubuntu-no.html
<huayra> til ~kl 23
 * huayra går og leser loggen og kommer tilbake etterhvert....
<trench> vel jeg har brukt ubuntu siden 8.0 og det var jo-erlend som i det hele tatt fortalte meg om denne kanalen
<trench> og jeg har hengt her siden freenode ble til
<trench> da er det _ihvertfall_ ikke noe lurt å velge 10.10, siden du da må oppgradere til 11.04, så til 11.10 og så til 12.04 :)
<trench> vel det masse feil
<trench> men folk kan jo ikke vite alt heller
 * RoyK tviholder på LTS på servere
 * huayra bruker -current på egen laptop og LTS for severe, fellesmaskiner og alle andre han kjenner (veldig fin update path fra 10.04>12.04 for barn, dame, mor, venner & bekjente, ++)
<RoyK> prøvde å oppgradere en 10.04 til 12.04 her om dagen - full kræsj i grub
<huayra> RoyK, uffa
<huayra> jeg har min viktigste server på 8.04
<RoyK> reinstallerte den fra scratch...
<RoyK> jau - har noen servere på hardy her også
<huayra> og vurderer å oppgradere den til 10.04
<RoyK> alt bortsett fra én skal oppgraderes snart
<huayra> resten er på vei til 12.04 eller er allerede der
<RoyK> den siste skal få bli på hardt på ubestemt tid
<RoyK> eh...
<RoyK> du bør vente til 12.04.1
<RoyK> s/hardt/hardy/
<trench> grunnen til at Unity bruker Blå/Rød er for å ta hensyn til de fargeblinde, for eksempel. Det hadde vært bedre for deg og meg å bruke grønn. Men det ødelegger for mange og gir ikke oss særlig mye ekstra, hvis du tenker over det.	[15:52]
<trench> RoyK	joom du skal argumentere for noe, så kom med argumenter og ikke bare tåkeprat
<huayra> ja (fellesmaskiner+PCer er der eller på vei, servere er ikke snakk om...)
<trench> RoyK: er du drittings?
<RoyK> trench: du trenger ikke paste ting
<RoyK> trench: nei - jeg er svært så edru...
<trench> vel det virker som folk går på noe spes her
<trench> jeg er fargeblind og jeg kan skrive under på at det stemmer
<huayra> trench, så 12.04 er mye bedre for  fargeblinde?
<huayra> altså pga fargene på unity
<RoyK> trench: det gikk litt varmt for seg der, ja, jeg innrømmer det, men du trenger ikke å begynne å slenge drit du også
<trench> det var ikke for å slenge dritt, men jeg vet at dette er irc
<trench> jeg har holdt på med dette siden 1993
<trench> og på irc kan ting gå varmt for seg
<trench> og at det blir litt "drittkastng" burde folk tåle
 * RoyK har også holdt på med det her siden tidlig nittitall
<trench> da burde du vite at ubuntu trenger den hjelpen den kan få
<trench> at man i det hele tatt har fått igang ubuntu norge synes jeg er mer enn flaks
<trench> hvis man ikke liker ting slik de er får kan bidra med hjelp
<trench> og du kan jo prøve å diskturerer med Torvalds på ting
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> touch luck
<trench> vel jeg har gjort det på en mailing liste
<trench> jeg måtte bare gi opp
<RoyK> jeg har lest noen diskusjoner der, ja
<trench> klarte ikke skrive fort nok
<trench> han leser jo en 600 siders bok på 3 dager hvis han vil
<trench> han er extreme
<trench> jeg fatter ikke at man krangler så forbaska mye heller jeg
<trench> linux er en distro som kan moddes i både stumpen og hode
 * RoyK mener at linux er et OS og ikke en distro, men gidder ikke krangle mer
<trench> jeg har selv fått mamma over på det og hun er strålende fornøyd
<RoyK> mamma nærmer seg 60, jobber på barneskole, og bruker linux til det meste :)
<trench> var en skriveleif der :P
<trench> vel mamma jobber i dnb :P
<trench> RoyK: grunnen til at de flyttet ting til venstre var fordi alt skulle se likt ut
<dagerik> trench: Siri?
<trench> dagerik: siri? :P
<RoyK> trench: jau, jeg veit, men jeg synes det er feil å låse ting
<dagerik> trench: nvm :P
<trench> RoyK: ikke noe er låst i ubuntu
<trench> det tar deg 2 sekunder å flytte dem over selv
<trench> ikke 2 sekunder engang
<RoyK> i unity er vel det meste låst?
<trench> nei?
<trench> de er faktisk ikke det
<trench> fordi du har kildekoden selv right? :P
<trench> ergo du kan forandre hvis du har lyst
<RoyK> nei...
<RoyK> har ikke det
<RoyK> men synes ikke at man skal måtte endre koden for å flytte rundt på noe i GUIet
<trench> vel hvorfor ikke?
<RoyK> fordi det er så forbaska enkelt å bare gjøre det konfigurerbart for brukerne, slik andre GUI gjør
<RoyK> men jeg har diskutert den saken nok i dag
<trench> vel jeg skal nesten banne på at det hadde vært noen som hadde mekket en patch før du hadde sett det selv da :P
<trench> RoyK: det som jeg heller ser som et argument for at det skal være på den andre siden er at det blir enklere å få windows brukere over
<RoyK> vel - diskusjonen vi hadde, var om nettopp det, at en sånn patch ikke ville bli akseptert, siden det da bryter med designet som er blitt bestemt osv
<trench> hvem har sagt at det skal inn i ubuntu?
<xt> sukk
<RoyK> det var vel hovedsaken for diskusjonen
<trench> hvorfor tror du at man har versjoner av ubuntu som dukker opp da?
<winb> æøå
<Atluxity> æøå
<winb> Det ser helt feil ut?
<trench> æøå
<trench> nee
<Atluxity> det ser helt riktig ut
<winb> :D
<trench> funker fint her :P
<winb> Aldri noe som skriver åøæ
<xt> åøæ
<winb> se der ja
<Atluxity> avsporing...
<RoyK> æøå
<RoyK> :þ
<trench> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzæøå
<winb> Jeg har satt term_charset i irssi til ISO-8859-1. Det er derfor ett under at vi alle "ser det samme"
<trench> vel et under er det vel ikke :P
<trench> RoyK: forandrer du tastaturet ditt til dworak også? :P
<trench> eller omprogramerer knappene?
<trench> det er noe i den duren unity gutta har lyst til å ta ubuntu
<RoyK> trench: bruker normalt bare norsk og amerikansk tastatur, alt ettersom hva jeg gjør - og sånt som þ er jo på option+t på mac-en evt alt gr+t på pc
<trench> RoyK: du liker altså det "normale" tastaturoppsettet?
 * RoyK skriver litt islandsk fra tid til annen, så han trenger þ og ð
<RoyK> qwerty, ja, har prøvd litt dvorak, men ble aldri riktig klok på det
<xt> Dårlig at ein kan forandre tastaturoppsett då, alle burde jo bruke samme
<xt> så kan dei som vil ha anna layout forke distroen
<xt> er jo open source!
<RoyK> :D
<trench> jo-erlend hvis folk hadde fått bestemme selv, så hadde vi ikke hatt datamaskiner i det hele tatt.
<trench> det er så sant som det er sakt
<trench> sagt
<xt> da hadde vi hatt sex, drugs, rock&roll
<xt> ?
<trench> vi hadde ikke hatt det engang skal jeg si deg
<trench> hvertfall ikke rock&roll
<trench> rock oppstod jo ifra slavemusikk
 * RoyK kjøpte seg ny klokke i går http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/ny-klokke.jpg
<si-m1> haha.. fin
<xt> Quite
<si-m1> monocle også eller?
<RoyK> god gammeldags type, uten batteri ;)
<winb> En ekte klokke ,)
<RoyK> neida :)
<Atluxity> jeg håper jo-erlend kommer tilbake med godt mot. Send han gjerne en mail, det kan være godt for folk å vite om de har støtte eller ikke
<Atluxity> god natt folkens
<trench> sov godt
<RoyK> natti
<trench> jeg skulle oppgradere ifra 11.10 var det vel til 12.04(viritualbox sak) og da ville den fjerne hele gnome :P
<RoyK> aue!
<trench> mm
<trench> shazzr, det var det jeg pekte på. citoyen forklarte ryddig og ordentlig om sine utfordringer med Unity. Jeg skaffet meg en ekstra skjerm, brukte et par uker, forsto problemstillingen, beskrev en god løsning i Unity Design og jeg tror at ting har blitt bedre.
<trench> den dagen du finner mange av dem som i det hele tatt har tid til å gjøre det, da har du snart mekket en egen distro
<trench> Før Unity, fantes det ingen som var designet for design.
<trench> det er noe flere jeg har snakket med savnet
<trench> at de i det hele tatt gidder å bruke penger på det synes jeg bare er fint
<xt> Unity, aka Discord
<trench> vel samme for meg hva de bruker
<trench> jeg kommer til å bruke fluxbox uansett ^^
<si-m1> ai, RoyK, har du laget hurtighurtigruta av hele?
<si-m1> hadde nemlig en plan om å gjøre akkruat det
<si-m1> få den ned under 10t på hele reisa
<trench> RoyK: det skal jo være en fork av unity ute jo?
<RoyK> si-m1: jeg laga en 12minutterssak av hele greia
<si-m1> ah, såpass speeda opp ja
<RoyK> mhm
<si-m1> oki, men da lager jeg en på rundt 8-10 timer
<si-m1> har allerede lasta ned alle mp4-filene
<si-m1> hvis du trenger e11 så har jeg den
<si-m1> *fortsatt
<trench> RoyK: så du mener at microsoft kommer til å gå på tryne med metro/mt da? :P
<trench> RoyK: det er det gutta i unity vil kjempe mot
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> atte
<RoyK> hvafornoe?
<si-m1> har vel aldri vært en hemmelighet at bare annenhver windowsversjon er brukbar
<trench> du har ikke hørt om windows metro/mt?
<trench> si-m1: det kommer vel ann på hvem som ser på det
<RoyK> trench: nei
<trench> RoyK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_(design_language)
<trench> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Windows_8_Developer_Preview_Start_Screen.png
<trench> det er slik microsoft vil at det skal se ut på alt
<trench> ergo mobil/nettbrett/pc/tv/xbox etc etc
<si-m1> det er utvilsomt laget for tablets og fungerer bra på tablets
<si-m1> men dårlig på resten
<RoyK> og det mener jeg er feil utgangspunkt
<trench> si-m1: javel?
<trench> si-m1: har du testet windows 8?
<si-m1> ja
<RoyK> type, ratt er jævlig fint på bil, så hvorfor ikke bruke det på sykkel?
<si-m1> på både tablet og stasjonær og i vnc
<trench> RoyK: jeg vet om folk som har ratt på sykkel også :P
<si-m1> fungerte bra, middels og veldig dårlig
<RoyK> trench: ja, men de er i mindretall, av gode grunner
<trench> RoyK: tja.. alt har med markesføring å gjøre
<si-m1> er ganske åpenbart at designerne ikke har testet det i VNC/rdp i alle fall
<trench> si-m1: har du sett pcsalget i det siste? :P
<trench> det selges mindre og mindre vanlige pcer omdagen
<RoyK> trench: nei, alt har ikke med markedsføring å gjøre - et ratt på sykkel er upraktisk, siden du ikke trenger å svinge mer enn kanskje 20 grader
<si-m1> trench: du trenger ikke tvinge det inn i windows8 server fordet.
<si-m1> neppe folk som kjører win8 server på tablets heller
<trench> si-m1: det er fordi det skal være likt
<si-m1> da bør de også teste det
<si-m1> på annet enn tablets
<si-m1> hvis det først skal være likt
<trench> vel har folk som elsker det
<si-m1> de kan umulig ha brukt det til noe annet enn tablet
<si-m1> eller mobil
<trench> si-m1: jo, hvor mange ganger trykker du for å starte det program i widows? mist 3 ganger right?
<trench> hvis du ikke har hurtigtaster på det
<trench> hvis du da ikke har mekket en snarvei for det
<si-m1> eh, win+r skriv navn
<trench> det er snarveier de vil bytte ut
<si-m1> evt. klikk på ikon/snarveg, ferdig
<trench> den finnes da i win8 også? :P
<si-m1> skjønner ikke helt hva poenget ditt er
<si-m1> mitt argument er at win8-uiet kun passer til mobil/tablets
<si-m1> og at hele uiet er klønete på pc/vnc
<si-m1> så ille at det ikke kan være testet på det engang
<trench> vel som sagt pcsagt går nedeover
<trench> hvorfor tror du i det hele tatt compaq/hp vurderte å kutte det ut da?
<trench> de tjener ikke penger på det
<si-m1> og de har også gitt opp servermarkedet mao?
<trench> nei
<si-m1> så hvorfor skipper de da metro på win8 server?
<si-m1> nå var vi vel tilbake til start
<trench> men om microsoft kutter ut de andre versjonen og slutter å gi support på det etter et par år har du jo ikke mange valt?
<trench> valg
<si-m1> vel, de kan jo fikse den så den virker på annet enn tablets
<trench> vel jeg har windows 8 på en viritulbox her og det funker fint for meg
<trench> * jo-erlend blir ikke overrasket hvis Microsoft er den første til å åpne sin XMPP, til å tilby andre leverandører å bidra til Skype, etc.
<trench> lol
<trench> tviler på at de kommer med en oppdatering på skype til linux
<trench> de har jo snakket om å legge ned hele greia
<trench> sist jeg sjekket var det microsoft som tjener MYE på android grunnet lisenser :P
<trench> RoyK: du bruker apple right? :P
<trench> openstreetmap måtte jo kjefte på apple for å i det hele tatt få dem til å legge til en referanse i deres nye kart program
<RoyK> jeg bruker mac, ja
<RoyK> men ikke epletelefon ;)
<trench> osx?
<trench> http://www.neowin.net/news/microsofts-car-of-the-future
<trench> det er sånn ms tenker
<RoyK> ja, jeg bruker mac, på os x, og kommer nok til å gjøre det fram til apple innfører gpl-nekt på os x
<malin> sukk. trist å lese backlog i natt :(
<trench> malin: mm
 * malin savner jo-erlend her og kommer til å sende han en e-post
 * trench også
<malin> jeg har desverre vært litt opptatt i kveld, så dermed fikk jeg aldri sagt noe da det stod på som verst
<trench> første gang jeg er sett en person trukket seg grunnet et par meldinger ifra et par "raringer" på irc også :P
<trench> jeg kom akkurat hjem ifra mamma da det skjedde
<malin> tja, det finnes noen mennesker som takler negativ kritikk dårlig. Jeg har/har hatt det mye sånt selv
<trench> vel at han i det hele tatt har hatt mot til å ta på seg ansvaret ser jeg som en bragd i seg selv
<trench> linux folk er ikke akkurat de enkleste å ha med å gjøre
<malin> uansett er Jo-Erlend den mest engasjerte jeg har sett i ubuntu-miljøet, i alle fall i Norge
<trench> mange av dem er staere enn eseler
<trench> ja
<trench> ikke tvil
<trench> og at ubuntu norge skal miste en slik person ser jeg på som et STORT nederlag
<malin> altså, jeg syntes det ser artig ut å være kontaktperson for Ubuntu-norge, men jeg tror ikke jeg har kapasitet pr. i dag til å komme på et jo-erlend-nivå
<malin> imponert over hva han har fått til
<trench> sist jeg sjekket var dette gratis også
<trench> jeg også
<malin> mhm
 * RoyK er også ganske sta fra tid til annen, men har sendt jo-erlend en epost og bedt om unnskyldning for at han var litt brå
<malin> jeg skrev til han på facebook-gruppa, men burde sende en e-post.
 * malin er lei seg
<malin> hm.. han har bestemt seg sier han
<malin> han kommer ikke tilbake :(
<trench> og hva var grunnen til dette?
<trench> dette var lissom siste strå i hatten?
<malin> jeg tror han er så lei seg at han har handlet litt i affekt :S
<malin> jeg kjenner han jo ikke, så kan ikke vite sikkert
<malin> men håper han kommer tilbake. Eller ut fra backloggen virket det som han slet i forhold til Ubuntu som sådan også, uten at jeg fikk helt tak i det :S
<trench> du sendte han en mail?
<RoyK> han er i hvert fall på fb og får vel med seg det vi har skrevet der...
<malin> trench: nei, jeg skrev til han public på facebook-gruppa til ubuntu-no
<malin> trench: jeg har lyst å skrive en e-post, men jeg veit ikke hva jeg skal skrive helt enda + at jeg burde lagt meg og sovet på det. Jeg vil ha Jo-Erlend tilbake i alle fall
<malin> visst ikke han kommer tilbake skal jeg i alle fall gjøre mitt ytterste for at Ubuntu Norge består
<waawaa> hva er ubuntu norge anyway?
<trench> waawaa: hvorfor snakker du shit hele tiden?
<trench> waawaa: jeg har ikke fattet hvorfor du er her i det hele tatt
<trench> waawaa: trenger du en forklaring?
<waawaa> hva er med å spørre om hva ubuntu norge er?
<waawaa> hva er shit med*
<trench> vel jeg har lest backlog
<trench> http://ubuntu.no/ = ubuntu norge
<malin> norsk community for Ubuntu-interesserte
<malin> ++
<trench> ja
<malin> er jo en måte å engasjere folk på, samt gi support til folk på norsk osv osv
<trench> waawaa: jeg tviler på at du har kommet hit idag ikke sant? :P
<waawaa> det har jeg ikke nei
<trench> vel det virker slik
<trench> waawaa: det finnes ingenting ved ubuntu jeg liker
<malin> trench: han kom hit for noen uker siden ca
<trench> malin: er du i en kanal for et produkt du ikke liker? :P
<malin> trench: er ikke aktiv i grupper for produkter osv som jeg ikke liker nei :)
<trench> jeg bare synes det er litt merkelig å være i kanaler hvis man ikke liker selve produktet
<waawaa> kanskje jeg må ha med ubuntu å gjøre i mot min vilje
<malin> men om alle er enig i alt så får man aldri gode diskusjoner heller. Man har alltid de som er notorisk uenige bare for å være det, de som diskuterer bare for å diskutere også har man de som kommer med konstruktiv kritikk av noe man ikke liker, fordi man har et ønske om at det skal bli noe man kan like osv
<waawaa> kanskje jeg likte ubuntu bedre før, men er dypt rystet og skremt over hvilken utvikling ting har tatt den siste tiden
<waawaa> synes ikke det burde diskvalifisere meg fra å delta her
<malin> det er jo en ærlig sak
<malin> og det er riktig at det ikke diskvalifiserer noen fra å være her eller i noen annen kanal/gruppe forum
<trench> waawaa: vel er det ikke bedre å heller påvirke da?
<waawaa> jeg har mange meninger og synspunkter hva ubuntu angår.. men det har vært noe vanskelig å snakke om det når jo-erlend har vært her, fordi han konstant går inn for å avspore slike samtaler, og vanner dem ut med irrelevant vås og pjatt som bare han forstår seg på
<trench> waawaa: det finnes ikke et eneste menneske i verden som er objektivt på ting
<trench> waawaa: og at bare han forstår det er tull
<trench> waawaa: hvis du følger med på diverse andre nettforum så ser du det samme som han prøver å få frem
<waawaa> bare han forstår hvorfor vi skal snakke om andre ting enn det vi egentlig snakket om
<waawaa> og det er en gjenganger i stamler han deltar i
<waawaa> snakker man om en ting, så begynner han plutselig å snakke om noe helt annet, som om det skulle være den mest naturlige ting i verden
<trench> waawaa: som jeg har forstått det på han har bare forsøkt på beste even å kommunisere ting som har skjedd innad i ubuntu mot denne kanalen og ubuntu norge
<waawaa> du leste jo backlog sa du.. se den delen hvor jeg prøver å snakke om ubuntu, mens han bare avsporer og begynner å snakke om fedora og gnome-shell, og alt annet enn ubuntu
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-06
 * pineappl1 kveler nsb
<RoyK> nuh? hva gjorde de denne gangen?
<IvarB> hirr
<pineappl1> De burde betale meg for å sitte på, ikke omvendt; nårdet er en times forsinkelse
 * pineappl1 bruker mobil (irssi connectbot)
<Mathias> men se der ja
<Mathias> fikk man jo penger og greier, litt mer enn det man forventet :P
<Atluxity> pineappl1: noe sier meg at du tar et tog relatert til ski?
<Mathias> hvis man stammer litt og skal si skitog kan det bli skit-tog
<Mathias> *kjøpe hardware*
<RoyK> ny pese? hjemmeserver?
<Mathias> kombo ^^
<RoyK> oki - masse store disker i raid?
<Mathias> ikke enda :p
<Mathias> blir å fylle på
<Mathias> men får ihvertfall kjøp inn kabinett, hk, litt ram, cpu, vannkjøling, en drittbillig midlertdig gpu og litt andre småting
<Mathias> psu ogs
<Mathias> å
<Mathias> og en virredisk
<pineappl1> Atluxity: Hehe :P Ja
<Atluxity> :)
<pineappl1> Pendler Mysen <--> Oslo S
 * Mathias pendler soverom <----> kjøkken
<pineappl1> Mathias: Hver dag?! :P
<pineappl1> Eller i mitt tilfelle annenhver dag da
<Mathias> tre-fire ganger om dagen!
<pineappl1> hehe
<RoyK> pineappl1: indre enfold? :)
<pineappl1> RoyK: jepp
<pineappl1> Tror det skrives østfold, men liker måten du bruker, mer beskrivende :P
<RoyK> ;)
<pineappl1> Jeg tror kanskje jeg hadde det på mitt russekort tilogmed! :)
<pineappl1> Sammen med litt C++ kode
<pineappl1> og assembly
<Malinux> pineappl1: kjenner du musa fra Mysen?
<pineappl1> Malinux: hmm, nei tror ikke det
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> «musa fra Mysen» hm :P
<Malinux> hihi ja. husker ikke helt hva det var, men er noe med en eller annen film, men kan ikke si jeg finner den noe sted, så aner det er noe amatør-filmprosjekt fra lenge siden
<pineappl1> åja :)
<Malinux> ja... får spørre mamma om det der. hun som har fortalt om det en gang :)
<Malinux> er det mulig med begrensning av opp og ned fart til serveren? tenker fra eksterne tilkoblinger
<Malinux> i f.eks. apache
<Atluxity> ja
<RoyK> Malinux: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/mod/mod_ratelimit.html f.eks.?
<Malinux> hvordan?
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> men muligens ikke et problem her, men kan jo være en ide å gjøre det i fall det er en del trafikk?
<Malinux> er rate limit upload eller download eller begge deler?
 * sigurdga brukte gårsdagen på debian wheezy
<RoyK> greit om du har begrensa båndbredde eller i hvert fall med en ruter med gigantisk buffer og null trafikkontroll sånn at en enkelt strøm kan blokkere linja
<Atluxity> sjeldent at en apache-server ser så innmari mye uploads
<RoyK> det går vel andre veien - om jeg laster ned noe stort fra Malinux sin server, så blir jo det som uploads fra hennes ståsted
<Atluxity> ja... det blir jo et definisjonsspørsmål om opp og ned
<Atluxity> jeg ser alltid en server som øverst
<RoyK> blir jo ikke det når den står på en dvask DSL-link
<Mathias> er jo 3 cm unna å skyte meg selv i foten
<Mathias> aka, akkurat satt opp w8
<Mathias> eller, avhørt av w8 burde jeg vel si
<RoyK> noen spesiell grunn til dette? vil du snakke om det?
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> bestemor "sin" maskin
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> så tenker å la windrittet ligge i bakhånd
<Mathias> selvom jeg skal lære henne med ubuntu
<Mathias> får håpe det går bra å installere ubuntu vedsiden av windows uten å måtte gjenopprette hele skiten
<RoyK> er jo bare å redusere partisjonsstørrelsen etter at du får opp windoze
<Mathias> man vet jo faen aldri med windows
<Mathias> er jo like ustabil som dlink
<Mathias> bare hos meg ubuntu-isoen lastes ned rundt 200 kbyte/s?
<Mathias> er jo dønntregt
<RoyK> Malinux: prøv et annet speil
<Solskogen> evt. torrent
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> får vel det
<Mathias> lurer på om ubuntu har en rss med torrentene i :P
<Malinux> Malinux skal vel være Mathias ? :)
<Malinux> eh, altså RoyK mente vel Mathias som vanlig?
<Malinux> hos meg komer Mathias opp før Malinux om jeg skriver ma og tryjkker tab
<Mathias> i mellomtiden hvis dere lurer på hvilken laptop jeg har kjøpt. en asus f55u ellernoe
<Malinux> og den er fet eller hur?
<Mathias> morsomt, samba blir bare tregere og tregere
<Mathias> den er egentlig elendig
<Mathias> 320 gb snurredisk, amd vision e2 ellernoe, radeon hd 7340
<Malinux> samba er ikke noe å rope hurra for. eller windows shares er ikke det :) samba er vel noe open source for å få til noe mellom plattformene kanskje?
<Malinux> så hvorfor kjøpte du en som er elendig?
<Mathias> startet fint på 2,2 mbyte/s
<Mathias> nå er den på 1,2
<RoyK> Malinux: jadamasa ;)
<Mathias> midlertidig laptop mens jeg venter på at den stasjonære kommer i posten
<Mathias> og bestemor skal "arve" den
<RoyK> craptoppen?
<Mathias> gikk egentlig bare etter 2 ting, stor skjerm og billig
<Mathias> RoyK: nye laptopen
<Mathias> ekstremt få usb porter though, en usb 2 og en usb 3
<RoyK> skaff deg en liten usb-hub til bruk i usb2-porten
<RoyK> det er jo stort sett der du trenger mange plasser
<Mathias> hehe, blir uansett ikke til å bruke denne så lenge, og har alltids tastaturet mitt :P
<Mathias> ehm...
<Mathias> hvis dere skulle plassert en høyttaler eller to på en laptop, hvor ville dere plassert de? og hvor ville dere ikke plassert de?
<Malinux> en på hver side
<Mathias> jeg kan si at asus har klart noe man loller ordentlig av
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zkd0ncyow727u8z/2013-05-06%2016.29.17.png
<Mathias> asus og dell sine sider er jo like ubrukelige
<pineappl1> Noen som vet hva denne er til? http://bildr.no/view/1609649
<Mathias> magi!
<pineappl1> Mathias: spansk? "est" :P
<pineappl1> error engelsk
<Mathias> omg
<Mathias> kan skru av lyset på skjermen helt
<Mathias> sikkert fint når man skal sitte ute :P
<Mathias> herrejesus
<Mathias> wtf? har ubuntu-isoene blitt for store til å brenne på cder? D:
<Mathias> må jeg bruke opp den ene DVDen jeg har :\
<Computron_> hei LaRock
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> fikk bootet >:D
<Mathias> alts[
<Mathias> altsaa*
<Mathias> hvordan i helvetet er det win8 partisjonerer disken_
<Mathias> ?&
<Mathias> ****
<Mathias> naa toer jeg ikke aa installere ubuntu paa den :\
<Mathias> *installere paa SD-kort*
<RoyK> Mathias: reduserte du størrelsen på windows-partisjonen fra windows?
<RoyK> det hjelper sikkert
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> for det er jo 7 partisjoner
<Mathias> 2 store og resten er smaatterier
<RoyK> huh?
<RoyK> som windows har laga sjøl?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> saa da driter jeg i det og lar den vaere
<Mathias> saa faar jeg heller installere win7 paa den senere
<RoyK> Mathias: http://askubuntu.com/questions/268217/dual-booting-with-windows-8-lots-of-partitions
<Mathias> slipper jeg at jeg sitter igjen med en ubrukelig maskin
<RoyK> jau, eller en maskin med bare ubuntu ;)
<Mathias> hehehe
<Mathias> er lurt a kunne fjerne ubuntu og legge den tilbake til stock de forste 14 dagene
<Mathias> uten aa matte reinstallere og herje tulling
<Mathias> om jeg velger mmcblk0 for "boot loader installation" vil vel ikke sda rores?
<Mathias> sist gang jeg installerte paa sd-kort gikk hele skiten til helvetet
<RoyK> kjører du manuell partisjonering, bør det jo være rimelig safe
<Mathias> eneste som er paa sd-kortet naa er en ext2-partisjon
<Mathias> lager ikke swap paa den
<RoyK> kanskje litt tregt for swap
<RoyK> du bør kanskje bruke ext3, da
<RoyK> eller ext4
<RoyK> ext2 har jo ikke journal
<Mathias> er noyaktig derfor jeg bruker ext2
<RoyK> jaha?
<RoyK> journal er jo kjekt å ha...
<Mathias> slipper jeg at den skriver og leser paa de samme bitsene hele tiden
<RoyK> wear leveling i kortet sørger for at det ikke skjer
<Mathias> ææææææøøøøååååå
<Mathias> endelig :P
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> lurer litt på de som navnga 13.04 og de tenkte på hva raring betyr på norsk? :P
<RoyK> tvilsomt
<RoyK> de som lanserte Honda Fitta visste vel heller ikke så mye om skandinaviske språk :P
<Mathias> :P
<lolbat> Hyundai Kuk ble det ikke noe av :/
<lolbat> Men selv biler med normale navn er jo idiotisk. Som Renault Circus. Jeg tenker man må være en klovn for å kjøre en
<Malinux> mamma har en hunday og den er tja, jeg har lånt den i ei uke og den er ikke en veldig fin bil å kjøre med
<RoyK> hyundai? hunday hørtes nesten morsommere ut ;)
<Mathias> bestemor liker yaris :P
<lolbat> Mathias: Folk med Yaris kjører så sinnsykt sakte. Jeg har flere ganger hatt lyst til å kjøre rundt dem og ut på hovedveien.
<Mathias> bestemor gjør jo det motsatte
<Mathias> kjører jo i 100 i 70-sonene
<Malinux> og 40 i 80-sonen?
<Mathias> blir vel 140
<Malinux> ah
<Mathias> sitter jo med hjertet i halsen
<Mathias> og kjører du med onkel kommer det ut i andre enden
<Malinux> ^^ Rally-bestemor fra Mysen? :)
<Mathias> vel, hvis du kjører på veiene her kjører du rally uansett
<Mathias> lolbat: kan jeg kjøre shred fra sda mens sda drepes? :P
<lolbat> Mathias: Litt usikker på hvordan shred er lagt opp, jeg ville lagt shred på /dev/shm
<RoyK> Mathias: mulig, men spørs om ting kanskje kan henge etter hvert, og du vet jo ikke hva som skrives til swappen og sånt mens shred kjøres - minnepinne eller cd-skive anbefales
<lolbat> og jeg ville brukt wipe
<lolbat> RoyK: swapoff
<Mathias> får ta det når sd-kortet er installert og hvis maskinen vil boote fra det
<RoyK> tror ikke det utgjør store forskjellen mellom wipe og shred
<RoyK> det viktigste er at dataene overskrives noen ganger
<RoyK> selv IBAS sier jo det er umulig å gjenopprette overskrevne sektorer med dagens disker
<Malinux> Mathias: hm, sant, men så blandet jeg det med pineappl1 for han er jo fra Mysen, du bor jo oppe i fryseboksland du.
<RoyK> selv bruker jeg en minnepinne med ubuntu 12.04
<RoyK> greit å kunne parallellnuke flere disker med den
<lolbat> DBAN
<RoyK> det funker også
<RoyK> shred -n 10 er *rimelig* safe
<Mathias> får håpe uefiskvipet på denne oppfatter at sd-kortet kan bootes
<lolbat> RoyK: Eneste problemet er ødelagte sektorer som disken har svartelistet
<RoyK> lolbat: ja, men dban tar vel ikke dem heller?
<Mathias> lolbat: er ingen på denne
<Mathias> sjekket smart-dataen da disken var sirup
<RoyK> Mathias: smartctl -x ?
<Mathias> klagde bare at den var litt for varm
<lolbat> RoyK: de gjør vel forsåvidt ikke det
<RoyK> Mathias: bare bruk noe, og så kan du plukke ut platene og magnetene etterpå og bruke til noe stas
<Mathias> RoyK: er skolemaskin :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> ok
<lolbat> Hvis jeg gadd å lese Peter Gutman sin artikkel kunne jeg nok funnet en grunn til å overskrive mye
<RoyK> men 10x overskriving vil nok holde for det meste
<lolbat> 38!
<Mathias> lar den bare overskrive til jeg går tom for tid
<lolbat> 0er, 5x urandom, 28x gutman mønster, 5x urandom, og så liker jeg å ha 0er på slutten
<RoyK> lolbat: ja, men den er omstridt, siden han hevder at overskrevne data kan gjenopprettes, selv etter flere ganger, og dette har ikke blitt bevist i etterkant
<RoyK> lolbat: er det secure-erase som bruker den
<RoyK> ?
<lolbat> secure erase og wipe
<lolbat> RoyK: ser ut som wipe bare har 34 overskrivninger da
<RoyK> ja, da er du nok dødsdømt
<RoyK> om du kan vise til at 4 overskrivinger kan gjenopprettes, så skylder jeg deg minst én øl
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639167/
<RoyK> det funka med elektronmikroskop fram til en gang på tidlig nittitallet - etter det lagres data såpass tett at det ikke er mulig
<Mathias> RoyK: så mange øl over 4! :P
<Mathias> hvis det trenger fler overkskrivinger legger du på en øl
<RoyK> Mathias: ser jo noen lunde frisk ut den der...
<Mathias> og så?
<lolbat> Mathias: jeg tviler på at skoleadmin klarer å gjennopprette en /dev/urandom + /dev/zero
<RoyK> lolbat: jeg tviler egentlig på at IBAS finner så mye etter de to heller
<Mathias> så om itadmin er så interessert i å finne pornoen min får han svi av 10k ellernoe :P
<RoyK> eller 30 eller 50
<lolbat> Er ikke ibas gratis hvis de ikke finner noe?
<RoyK> en enkel gjenoppretting ved enkle feil (hode som har løsna, dårlig kontroller etc) koster nok 20-30k
<RoyK> lolbat: ikke ibas - de tar seg betalt uansett
<Mathias> haha
<lolbat> sykt hvor dyre de er
<lolbat> Mathias: skriv den over med /dev/urandom så legger du til en truecryp encryption header
<RoyK> http://www.ahlbergdata.com/no har en greie om at de ikke tar seg betalt "om ikke noe data finnes", men det er jo et relativt begrep
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> du finner vel alltids en 0 eller en 1 der :P
<lolbat> Mathias: De leverer tilbake alle 0ene og alle 1ene men ikke i riktig rekkefølge :P
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> men fin idé å slenge på truecrypt på toppen av slettinga ;)
<Mathias> hvordan gjør jeg det da? :P
<RoyK> og så kanskje en dd fra /dev/zero etterpå :P
<RoyK> Mathias: du trenger ikke - ta det helt med ro
<RoyK> bare kjør shred eller noe i 4+ pass, dd fra /dev/zero etterpå, så vil nok ingen klare å finne noe, selv ikke snuten om de skulle være interessert
<RoyK> maskinen blir nok reinstallert med wintendo med en gang den returneres
<RoyK> (og det gjør jo ikke gjenoppretting så mye lettere)
<Mathias> men itadmin der ser når han skriver på tastaturet så man kan ikke stole helt på han!
<RoyK> husker jeg jobba på aker sykehus for 10+ år siden - det hadde kommet en feilproduksjon fra dell - helt greit tastatur, men ikke noe printa på tastene - konge :D
<RoyK> thinkgeek selger vel sånne
<Mathias> haha
<lolbat> RoyK: Bare headeren, så tror de den er kryptert
<RoyK> lolbat: ja
<Mathias> lolbat: har du en sånn header liggende? :P
<Mathias> brb
<RoyK> lolbat: evt legge truecrypt på disken i etterkant - men tror ikke man bør være så redd for sånt når det gjelder en skole
<RoyK> lolbat: de har nok andre ting å bruke 50k på enn å sjekke om en elev har lasta ned porno :P
<lolbat> Mathias: bare lag en truecryptfil, og backup headeren, og så kopier du den til disken
<RoyK> lolbat: kan du stave "paranoid"?
<lolbat> Hvis man ser ut som man er fra midtøsten og reiser inn med en disk med random data og truecrypt headere burer de deg vel inne når du ikke får dekryptert skiten
<RoyK> tror ikke det er så ille her til lands - til israel ville det nok gått rimelig dårlig
<Mathias> jeg har ikke planer om å ta en snartur innom israel imorgen :P
<lolbat> Her trenger du aldri å opplyse krypteringsnøkkelen, og i sivil rett er det aldri tegn på skyld at du ikke vil uttale deg
<Mathias> nope
<RoyK> lolbat: du vil nok få rimelig tøffe avhør om de tror du skjuler noe og har noe kryptert liggende...
<lolbat> RoyK: "ADVOKAT!"
<lolbat> Etter å ha opplyst om navn, yrke, adresse og fødselsdato er det ingen grunn til å si noe mer
<Malinux> hvor legger man til den limiten i apache2 ?
<Mathias> bare å rope ut "AVOKADO!" istedet for advokat
<Mathias> Malinux: advokatlimit i apache2?
<RoyK> Malinux: så du lenka jeg posta?
<RoyK> Malinux: du må sikkert installere den modulen
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om den er i de vanlige repoene
<Computron_> hei
<RoyK> Malinux: har du så mye downloads fra den serveren?
<Mathias> yay
<Mathias> update-grub fant sdkortet! :D :D
<Mathias> noen forslag til kjølepasta?
<RoyK> det meste funker
<Mathias> mkey :P
<RoyK> og det bør følge med om du kjøper ny cpu/ribbe
<RoyK> normalt er kjøleribba påført pasta på undersida sånn at du kan bare kline cpu inntil
<Mathias> kjøper vannkjøling :P
<Mathias> corasir i100
<Mathias> corsair*
<RoyK> sikkert fint til det gør høl et sted ;)
<Mathias> får håpe den ikke surkler
<RoyK> sånne systemer bør være tette, ellers flytter de ikke varme spesielt effektivt
<Mathias> en venn av meg var ordentlig uheldig med h80'en sin
<RoyK> litt som hydrauliske bremser, du vil ikke ha masse luft i systemet
<Mathias> tok 5 stykk før det kom en som ikke surklet så forbanna høyt
<Mathias> man hører at den surkler, det fikset vi med skumgummi :P
<RoyK> om det surkler, er noe rimelig på bærtur, sånne systemer skal være tette
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> men mulig at jeg hopper over til selvbygd kjøling om et par år
<Mathias> koster en del å få det igang though
<Mathias>      
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> hket jeg valgte forsvant nettopp :\
<Mathias> Denne varen finnes ikke lenger i vårt sortiment, men kontakt oss gjerne på 33 00 55 00 eller kundeservice@komplett.no så hjelper vi deg finne et alternativt produkt til dette
<RoyK> Mathias: prøv digitalimpuls.no for vannkjøling
<RoyK> de har mye moro
<Mathias> noen forslag til supergode hovedkort?
<RoyK> pleier bare å kjøpe noe greit noe som virker
<lolbat> jeg kjøper det billigste med 4 ram slotter og hdmi
<RoyK> Mathias: de supergode er ofte dobbelt så dyre eller mer enn de som bare virker - du skal tyne ting rimelig hardt før du merker noen forskjell
<Mathias> ble jo litt billigere, tips til ssd da? :P
<Mathias> dere har sikkert foreslått ting før men jeg er glemsk som faen
<lolbat> Samsung 240?
<RoyK> eller intel 520
<RoyK> funker også
<lolbat> Jeg liker min Force
<RoyK> det meste funker nok greit - bare sørg for å ha SATA3
<RoyK> SATA2 blir en flaskehals på nye SSD-er
<RoyK> (men det meste kommer vel med SATA3 i dag?)
<lolbat> RoyK: Merker fortsatt ENORM forskjell på sata2 også
<RoyK> lolbat: for all del - det er jo IOPS det handler om, og da holder SATA2 lenge
<RoyK> lolbat: men du får ikk 550MB/s over SATA2
<lolbat> Neida
<Mathias> 6x sata3
<RoyK> ikke at det har stort å si, store filer ligger jo gjerne på snurredisker et sted, og der får du ikke store greiene uansett....
<lolbat> Men ssden følger deg jo videre
<Mathias> holder vel en stund :P
<lolbat> Mathias: jeg har snart fyllt opp mine 6
<RoyK> Mathias: jau - en ssd og noen 2TB-disker?
<lolbat> RoyK: 3tb er billigere
<Mathias> 4 3 gbit sataer på hk'et jeg valgte
<RoyK> ja, men større risiko med et lite raid5 enn litt flere disker i raid6
<Mathias> 4x*
<Mathias> RoyK: et par 3 tb disker
<Mathias> men kjøper bare en i starten :P
<RoyK> Mathias: sett det opp som raid-5
<Mathias> se om maskinen liker den :P
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan fint begynne med én disk i raid-5 og en "missing"
<Mathias> ble vi ikke enige om raid 5 til 3 disker og over der raid 6? :P
<RoyK> samme "sikkerhet" som med en enkeltdisk
<RoyK> jo, det er fint
<RoyK> så start med én i raid-5, ikke noe partisjoner eller noe
<RoyK> så slenger du bare på flere etter hvert
<RoyK> WD Red er nok det beste nå
<Mathias> men tror jeg uansett skal kjøpe en ekstra raid-kontroller
<RoyK> så får du støtte for SCTERC også
<RoyK> Mathias: hardware raid er oppskrytt
<RoyK> bedre å bare kjøpe enkle SATA-kontrollere og koble opp ting underveis
<Mathias> ikke hw raid
<Mathias> men så jeg har ekstra porter :P
<RoyK> ja, men seks porter holder jo ei stund
<RoyK> 1 til rota, 1 til datadisken i første omgang, kanskje 1 til DVD om du trenger det
<lolbat> jeg trenger mer lagring
<Mathias> kan jo like så greit ha snurrediskene på sata2(?)
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> gjør ikke noe forskjell
<Mathias> 4 sata2 der :P
<RoyK> en vanlig snurredisk kan levere kanskje 120MB/s
<lolbat> Kommer an på cachen
<Mathias> men nok om det
<RoyK> lolbat: nei
<Mathias> tilbake til ssd :P
<lolbat> 64MB cache, og så lese det i cachen, så vil det vel gå fortere?
<RoyK> lolbat: du kan normalt drite i cachen på store systemer
<RoyK> 64MB cache og en disk på 3TB?
<lolbat> RoyK: Hvis du vil lese den samme 60mb filen ofte kan det ha noe å si
<RoyK> du skal ha rimelig flaks for å få cachehit spesielt ofte
<Mathias> er denne grei? http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=661352
<RoyK> lolbat: ja, men da ligger fila også i Linux-cachen, så du vil ikke bruke disken sin cache
<Mathias> vi skulle hatt en url-resolv-bot her
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, men trenger du 240GB til rota?
<lolbat> Litt dyr?
<Mathias> fint å ha plenty med plass
<RoyK> Mathias: normalt ville halvparten vært mer enn nok
<Mathias> pluss, blir nok en hel haug med spill på den
<lolbat> Jeg har bare 60gb på rota
<lolbat> men den idiotiske installeren lagde swap til meg
<RoyK> swap er greit
<Mathias> lolbat: krymp swap da
<RoyK> så får du ut ting på disk som ikke brukes
<lolbat> PÃ¥ SSDen?
<RoyK> om du har litt swap og det faktisk brukes, så gjør det at Linux har mer plass i minnet til caching
<RoyK> ja, lolbat, det virker, det gjør ting raskere
<lolbat> -/+ buffers/cache:       953M        14G
<RoyK> ja, 1GB mindre å holde i minnet
<RoyK> det er jo fint
<Mathias> går for den ssden da siden dere ikke protesterte helt :P
<RoyK> men 15GB me swap virker litt i overkant
<lolbat> Swap:          15G         0B        15G
<lolbat> Mathias: Jeg synes den virket litt dyr
<Mathias> jeg har penger nok :P
<RoyK> Mathias: har en sånn en selv og har testa mye med den - den er rask! men tror ikke du trenger noe så påkosta - men igjen - opp til deg ;)
<Mathias> og som jeg har sagt, blir nok en del vmer
<Mathias> morsomt å leke med de :P
<RoyK> tror kanskje http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=765973#extra gjør samma nytta
<RoyK> rimelig gode specs og hyggelig pris
<lolbat> RoyK: samsungen har bedre read IOPS
<lolbat> Mathias: jeg ville tatt samsungen
<lolbat> uavhengig av pris
<Mathias> hvilket samsung?
<Mathias> link plz
<lolbat> MBFS gjør disken dyrere og er waste hvis du har backup
<lolbat> Mathias: RoyK sin
<Mathias> mens jeg fortsatt skriver inn kortnummeret :P
<RoyK> stopp :)
<Mathias> ahh derja
<RoyK> iops teller mye mer enn sekvensiell i/o
<RoyK> og normalt er det rundt 90% lesing og 10% skriving til systemer
<RoyK> ofte mer lesing
<lolbat> Ja, den var litt treg på skriving
<RoyK> så heller kjøp noe med høy lesehastighet (iops) enn skrivehastighet
<lolbat> Min har vel 540/550 eller noe sånt
<RoyK> ext4 bruker jo skrivecaching, så det merker du ikke
<RoyK> "delayed writes"
<Mathias> gikk for den sasmungen da :P
<RoyK> så lenge det ikke er sync writes, så caches det bare og forsvinner i bakgrunnen
<RoyK> Mathias: det du eventuelt kan gjøre, om du er paranoid, er å få tak i en gammel snurredisk på 250GB og sette opp i speil med den SSD-en
<Mathias> er jo det jeg skal :P
<RoyK> det er et modus - "write mostly" - som gjør at den trege snurredisken bare blir brukt til skriving
<RoyK> en modus, evt
<Mathias> åhå
<Mathias> nesten så jeg glemte 3,5" til 2,5" bracket
<RoyK> gaffateip funker også
<RoyK> ssd-er produserer jo ikke rare varmen :P
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> vil at det skal sitte greit og ikke se mongostygt ut
<RoyK> skjønner det ;)
<Mathias> og 75 kr er virkelig ikke mye
 * Mathias hører at pengene renner ut av kontoen
<lolbat> faen, jeg vant ikke en vespa
<RoyK> bombe
<lolbat> Jeg trenger en vespa, kan selge den og kjøpe moped
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> lolbat: du kan jo prøve tråkkesykkel ;)
<RoyK> billig i drift og har litt sånne bivirkninger som at du kommer i form...
<Mathias> det er en stygg bivirking
<lolbat> RoyK: Mopedene kostet jo mer enn bilen min, så det er vel en mulighet
<RoyK> lolbat: du får en grei el-sykkel til 15k eller så, så kan du være litt latere på hjemveien ;)
<RoyK> lolbat: men litt mer skøy med en god tråsykkel, da...
<lolbat> Liker ikke veien opp fra ullevåll
<RoyK> det er jo bare gangvei mesteparten av veien
<RoyK> dvs, noe av veien
<RoyK> og jada, bratt, men det tar bare etpar uker, så funker det fint
<lolbat> De har sykkelvei nesten hele veien/hele veien avhengig av om man liker hagebyer
<RoyK> du kan ta veien via Gaustad og opp sykkelveien der gjennom skauen
<lolbat> Jeg kan jo ikke drikke de neste dagene
<RoyK> fin tur
<lolbat> ukene
<RoyK> så kommer du opp til songsvann og kan sykle ned igjen, god og svett ;)
<lolbat> jeg hadde tenkt å svømme i nudistvannet, men det var for mye is
<RoyK> nudistvannet?
<lolbat> svartkulp eller noe?
<RoyK> det rett øst for songsvann?
<RoyK> ja, der, ja
<lolbat> til høyre hvis du står på enden av tbanen
<RoyK> har bare tråkka litt rundt der og sykla forbi der en drøss med ganger
<lolbat> Mest bare nakne menn
<RoyK> gamle anker vei går jo ut derfra, og den går ned til ullevålsveien og ned til kjelsås
<lolbat> men jeg liker å svømme i regnet
<RoyK> ja, gammel tradisjon med homser i den delen av marka
<RoyK> de gjør deg nok ikke noe vondt ;)
<lolbat> Neida, men jeg har sluttet å parkere ved sognsvann for å høre på musikk i fred :P
<RoyK> for noen år siden kappe de ned en haug med skog "fordi homofile hadde sex der"
<RoyK> som om det gjør noe :P
<lolbat> Høres litt perverst ut, ville de ha bedre sikt? :P
<lolbat> de som ville ha skogen kuttet
<RoyK> ja, de ville vel ta dem på fersk gjerning i pervertert seksuell aktivitet, jamfør lover fra sekstitallet eller noe :D
<lolbat> Men det er jo lov å ha sex i skogen
<lolbat> Eller hvor som helst, så lenge ingen ser det
<RoyK> nei! det er offentlig sted! ikke sex eller pissing eller noe offentlig! fy! skam!
<RoyK> ;)
<lolbat> Politiet gir kun bøter hvis det er på en plass du åpenbart vil bli sett. Hvis man er bak et tre ber de bare om at man flytter seg. Sålenge man er hetrofil iallefall...
<RoyK> jeg har bare sykla på veiene der, og så langt ikke prøvd ut fasilitenene, men kan kanskje prøve i sommer :)
<IvarB> morn
<RoyK> ja, hetrofile bør nok prioriteres, de lager jo bare barn, de driver ikke med usømmelige ting :P
<IvarB> anti-gay RoyK ? :P
<RoyK> IvarB: vel - kan du stave "ironi"?
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> nei? :P
 * RoyK er ganske langt fra homofob :P
<IvarB> så bra :)
<RoyK> håper homofobien vil dø ut de neste åra
<RoyK> men de religiøse monotheistene holder vel på den, som vanlig...
<IvarB> åh jada
<IvarB> bedre i gamle dager vettu
<lolbat> Ja, la oss bli kvitt homofobi og monogami samtidig
<IvarB> <- atheist
<RoyK> ja, alt var visst bedre før
<IvarB> lolbat: enig!
<lolbat> IvarB: Mitt personlige mål er å overbevise alle atheister om at de er agnostikere
<IvarB> lolbat: lykke til med det :P
<lolbat> Atheisme er en tro, og kvalifiserer like mye som religion som budhisme eller hinduisme.
<RoyK> ja
<IvarB> nei
<Solskogen> eh
<lolbat> "Gud finnes ikke" og "Gud finnes" er begge basert på tro, ikke på vitenskaplig bevis.
<Solskogen> feil
<IvarB> atheisme hadde ikke eksistert uten theisme
<IvarB> så...
<RoyK> ateisme handler om at alt av darwins lære er riktig og at intet ukjent kan være riktig
<lolbat> ateisme er uvitenskaplig også
<RoyK> så noe snevert i den sammenhengen også
<Solskogen> ateisme handler ikke om darwin, RoyK
<lolbat> Og ateisme betyr ikke "ureligiøs" som noen innbiller seg
<Solskogen> ateisme er like mye tro som det å ikke samle på frimerker er en hobby
<lolbat> Budhister kan være ateister.
<IvarB> Solskogen: nettop :)
<RoyK> fremdeles er det folk som betviler akukpunktur, som er ganske godt bevist medisinsk, mens siden det ikke ble oppfunnet av de vestlige, så er det visst ubrukelig
<Solskogen> buddhister flest er ateister
<lolbat> Hinduister er logisk, de er agnostikere.
<IvarB> RoyK: blander du atheist med skeptiker nå?
<Solskogen> RoyK: har du trollerhatten på? :)
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> nei
<Solskogen> lolbat: det er ikke så enkelt
<lolbat> IvarB: Hvis jeg sier det finnes intelligent liv på andre planeter, hva ville du sakt da?
<lolbat> BÃ¥de ja, og nei er feil svar.
<Mathias> <-- ubuntuist :P
<Solskogen> strengt tatt et ateist og agnostiker svar på to forsjellige spørsmål
<RoyK> jeg ville ha sagt at "ja, det er sannsynlig, men ikke bevist"
<Mathias> mest fryktet av alle *istene
<Mathias> lolbat: var det wipe?
<IvarB> lolbat: det RoyK sa
<RoyK> lolbat: wipe funker
<lolbat> Solskogen: ateist en som ikke tror på guder eller gudlignende ting (deities). agnostiker en som ikke vet om "deties" finnes
<lolbat> nei, der surret jeg
<IvarB> lolbat: feil
<IvarB> ja
<lolbat> ateist er en som tror at deities IKKE finnes
<lolbat> ikke en som ikke tror på deities
<lolbat> Hva er det norske ordet?
<RoyK> lolbat: ateist = "ikke-gudstroende", agnostiker "tviler"
<Mathias> demigud?
<lolbat> RoyK: Nei
<IvarB> nettopp..
<RoyK> lolbat: jo
<Solskogen> lolbat: støttes ikke.
<IvarB> guddommer
<IvarB> eller bare guder
<lolbat> ateism: the doctrine that there is no deity
<lolbat> IvarB: deities inkluderer budda feks
<RoyK> lolbat:
<lolbat> tror jeg
<RoyK> agnostic |agˈnästik|
<RoyK> noun
<RoyK> a person who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God or of anything beyond material phenomena; a person who claims neither faith nor disbelief in God.
<Solskogen> og hvordan kan du tro på noe du ikke vet finnes?
<Solskogen> med andre ord er du uten gud og derfor ateist
<lolbat> RoyK: Ja, så en agnostiker tror ikke på Gud før det er bevist.
<lolbat> Solskogen: Nei, da må jeg faktisk tro at det ikke finnes en Gud
<RoyK> Solskogen: om vitenskapen hadde det utgangspunktet, så ville ingenting ha blitt oppdaget
<IvarB> lolbat: det er samme standpunkt en atheist har også
<IvarB> vi tror ikke på noe før det er bevist
<lolbat> Nei
<lolbat> Dere har valgt siden. "Guder finnes ikke".
<IvarB> derfor, om noen kan bevise at det finnes en gud så vil atheister snu
<IvarB> nei
<lolbat> Jo, "the doctrine that there is no deity"
<RoyK> mer type "tja, hva er en gud?"
<Solskogen> neineineinei
<Solskogen> herre, dere må læres opp
<RoyK> jeg tror ikke på overmenneskelige skapninger som de monoteistiske gudene
<Mathias> RoyK: lat tulling med maktkomplekser og sær humor. og kan gjøre deg til en windowsslave på null-komma-niks
<RoyK> men jeg tror det er mye vi ikke vet
<lolbat> agnostikere vil ha bevis, ateister har valgt at guder ikke finnes basert på tro.
<IvarB> Velkommen til #ubuntu-theism :P
<RoyK> lolbat++
<Solskogen> wtf? w t dobbel f?
<IvarB> Atheism is, in a broad sense, the rejection of belief in the existence of deities.[1][2] In a narrower sense, atheism is specifically the position that there are no deities.
<IvarB> fra wiki
<Solskogen> "Tror du på en gud?" er et boolean-spørsmål
<Mathias> Solskogen: min respons?
<lolbat> IvarB: merriam webster er ikke en sekundærkilde
<Solskogen> Finnes det en gud? Vet ikke <- agnostiker
<RoyK> webster er krampeamerikansk
<Solskogen> Tror du det finnes en gud? Nei <- ateist
<lolbat> IvarB: Ogå the rejection of belief in the existence of deities betyr omtrent det samme
<RoyK> Her Er Den Store Sannheten http://conservapedia.com/Atheist
<RoyK> :D
<Mathias> HAHA
<lolbat> RoyK: Det betyr jo det samme, det er bare at wikipedia bruker mer uklar terminologi for å maskere budskapet.
<RoyK> conservapedia burde vært pensum på skolen for å vise folk hvor ille det kan gå....
<IvarB> RoyK: .....
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> RoyK: og for litt lulz :P
<RoyK> lolbat: jeg vet ikke hva du tror på, men om du tror på en kristen eller jødisk eller muslimsk gud, så kjør på, jeg kommer ikke til å kritisere ditt livssyn, så lenge du oppfører deg ;)
<Solskogen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swkAGExZCII
 * Mathias er ateist :P
<Solskogen> penn jillette sier det som det er
<lolbat> RoyK: Jeg må ha litt lengre edrutid for å ta stilling til hva jeg tror på
<RoyK> ehe
<RoyK> hehe
<IvarB> tror på meg selv jeg :P
<IvarB> gud i min egen hage
<Mathias> IvarB: til alt du og du skriker i 30 min
<Mathias> til alt dør*
<lolbat> Jeg er ikke sikker på om jeg tror på meg selv en gang
<Mathias> hirr, jeg må virkelig slutte å skrive inn kommandoer på en laptop og skrive tull på en annen
<Mathias> wipe /dev/sda? :P
<Mathias> ETA 11w 2d
<Mathias> gikk ikke spesielt fort
<lolbat> hah
<RoyK> du trenger ikke kjøre en full wipe
<lolbat> bruker sånn 8 til 32 timer på minnekort
<Mathias> men er ikke nøye
<Mathias> lar den dure til halv tolv imorgen
<RoyK> det holder med shre -n4
<RoyK> det holder med shred -n4
<Mathias> RoyK: går vel uansett like fort
<Mathias> eller sakte burde jeg si
<RoyK> tja, 4 pass tar nok litt kortere tid enn 34 pass
<Mathias> men tenker på tid til imorgen kl 12:30 :P
<lolbat> 11 uker / 34
<lolbat> to dager å skrive over disken?
<RoyK> med wipe?
<Mathias> mhm
<RoyK> bare bruk shred
<RoyK> sikkert nok
<RoyK> 2 pass burde holde
<RoyK> itte-folka på skolen vil nok ikke gjøre stort for å gjenopprette noe
<lolbat> 10GB slettet med srm -vzr tar evigheter
<lolbat> RoyK: En på min VGS fikk noen andres nakenbilder etter en pcreprasjon
<RoyK> lolbat: ja, men han sletta nok ikke spesielt godt
<lolbat> heh, nei, de var vel heller i noen mappe og så surret itfolkene
<lolbat> men jeg synes det er for lite fokus på sikkerhet, kryptering og sikker sletting
<RoyK> lolbat: det er folk som tenker på sånt ;)
<RoyK> lolbat: det er en del av jobben min...
 * Mathias gjesper høymælt og forbanner et visst OS
<RoyK> Netware?
<Mathias> inneholder en W
<Solskogen> RoyK: et pass holder
<lolbat> RoyK: Joda, men jeg har hørt om slettingsrutiner som involverer hagler og gravemaskiner
<RoyK> anbefaler denne i morra http://prio.academia.edu/RoccoBellanova
<RoyK> om noen har tid
<Mathias> harddisken i skolemaskinen tikker truende
<Mathias> akkurat som en klokke, lol
<lolbat> Mathias: kanskje den stopper hvis du rister den litt :P
<Mathias> tror jeg kaster den inn vinduet til naboen
<RoyK> Mathias: hva sier dmesg?
<Mathias> driter jeg i :P
<Mathias> sitter så godt
<Mathias> hører at den klikker og klakker under senga
<RoyK> om dmesg spytter ut noe, er jo disken døende
<Mathias> mulig hybelkaninene som angriper den med sokkene mine
<RoyK> disker pleier ikke å klikke med mindre de sliter
<RoyK> tror det skal litt mer til enn fotsopp for å stoppe en snurredisk :D
<lolbat> hvis den er døende må du kjøpe en degausser!
<RoyK> ja, eller bare kline til den mens den snurrer
<Mathias> RoyK: sokkene mine er sånn 70% gift og 20% syre
<RoyK> 90 grader twist for en snurredisk gjør underverker
<Mathias> eller bare makulere den
<RoyK> litt vanskeligere med 2,5"-ting, da, mye mindre masse
<lolbat> "Raid arrays have large caches" <- gjelder det også software raid?
<RoyK> cachen er i linux
<Mathias> kan alltids trekke fram slegga
<lolbat> RoyK: En kompis skulle hold elaptopen min i et par minutter, han slapp den på gulvet, den sluttet å funke
<RoyK> ja, men om du ikke får ut noe fra den, så får nok ikke sysadmin på skolen noe særlig ut fra den heller
<RoyK> lolbat: snurredisker tåler ikke spesielt mye juling mens de spinner
 * Mathias snurrer lolbat opp til 7200 rpm og slipper han i gulvet :P
<lolbat> Rart de ikke faser ut harddisker i laptoper
<RoyK> sikkert store lagre
<Mathias> og de er billigere atm
<RoyK> her har vi kjøpt x tusen snurredisker
<RoyK> Mathias: ikke veldig
<lolbat> Og folk som kjøper datamaskin avhengig av hvor mange GIGABYTE den har
<RoyK> ja, og folk gjør så mangt
<lolbat> Fikk mamma til å kjøpe E-Machine. Den hadde en grei AMD plattform og den var svinbillig
<Mathias> isj
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng i å henge seg opp i hva idioter gjør
<Mathias> amd
<Mathias> sitter på en på, føler varmen
<RoyK> amd funker som faen
<lolbat> Sikkert grusom å oppgradere eller reparere
<Mathias> lolbat: eee'ene?
<Mathias> jævlig å rense ihvertfall
<lolbat> Mathias: demonterte dama sin eee, jeg tipper at jeg ikke kommer til å montere den igjen :P
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> de burde slenge inn en advarsel inni der
<Mathias> "CAN'T BE ASSEMBLED AGAIN"
<RoyK> "instant impolosion mechanism installed"
<RoyK> menneh - det funker jo å sette sammen dem også
<RoyK> krever bare litt spissfindighet
<Mathias> knotete jævelskap :P
<lolbat> RoyK: Skjermen er knust, og de er så billig
<lolbat> Ram og nettverkskort kan vel reddes
<Mathias> lolbat: og batteri!
<Mathias> kan brukes i en lommelykt :P
<lolbat> Mathias: heh
<lolbat> jeg har lyst å få de 16GBene fra mitt mini pci kort, men jeg har ingenting som støtter det
<Mathias> ?
<lolbat> min første eee hadde en ssd
<RoyK> lolbat: du finner kanskje en adapter på ebay?
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8z96nivvqv0ceoa/screenshot.png
<Mathias> maskinen tror jeg kan kinesisk
<Mathias> eller, windows gjør det
<Mathias> RoyK: våken?
<Mathias> mulig å se hvor langt shred har kommet?
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-07
<RoyK> Mathias: om du kjører shred med -v, ja
<RoyK> ellers ikke
<lolbat> Woo, aldri følt meg så fornøyd etter et legebesøk
<Atluxity> godt å høre
<IvarB> http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/100000/80000/3000/800/183804/183804.strip.print.gif
<Solskogen> er ikke det egentlig vitsen?:)
<geirha> shred burde håndtert USR1-signalet slik dd gjør
<Mathias> ja
<Solskogen> geirha: patches are welcome :)
<geirha> grep 'USR1' dd.c >> shred.c
<geirha> funker sikkert
<Mathias> men, skal kverke maskinen nå, tutes
<lolbat> srm har brukt flere dager nå, lol
<Mathias> åhå
<Mathias> den fikk faktisk overskrevet 4 ganger
<Mathias> usikker på hva den fikk gjort gangen før der
<Mathias> siden skiten frøs helt
<Solskogen> hvorfor i helvete skal du skrive over 4 ganger?
<lolbat> Solskogen: det var det jeg og sa, man trenger 38 overskrivninger før det er borte
<Solskogen> eh
<Solskogen> eller en
<Mathias> Solskogen: kverke alt som er på disken :P
<Mathias> skal ikke la itadmin på skolen få tak i pornoen min
<Solskogen> en gang holder i massevis
<lolbat> 5 med /dev/urandom, 28 med peter gutman, 4 med dev urandom, og så dev/zero
<Solskogen> så fremt alt er overskrevet en gang får ikke engang IBAS ut noe
<Mathias> 4 er kanskje litt overkill men lolbat sine er jo psyko
<Solskogen> alt over 1 er overkill
<Solskogen> (og litt psyko)
<lolbat> Solskogen: IBAS vil bare ha penger for lette jobber
<lolbat> Hvor er elektronmikroskopet deres?
<Mathias> lolbat: under senga
<Solskogen> http://rd.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F978-3-540-89862-7_21
<lolbat> Selvsagt lønner det seg ikke for IBAS å bruke flere år for å gjennopprette data
<lolbat> de vil ha 30k for å bytte kontroller å stikke den inn i en laptop
<Solskogen> det går ikke ann
<Solskogen> punktum
<lolbat> FOrdi noe kiosklitteratur påstår at det ikke går an?
<Mathias> beste måten å bli kvitt alt på disken er thermite :P
<lolbat> Bare fordi ingen har gjort det hittil beviser ikke at det ikke finnes
<lolbat> Mathias: jeg ville brukt C4
<Atluxity> <3 thermite
<Atluxity> mye enklere å produsere enn c4
<Mathias> lolbat: ikke like smeltende
<Solskogen> er lolbat foof i ny bekledning?!
<lolbat> Mathias: jeg vil heller rive den i biter!
<Mathias> glhf
<lolbat> Solskogen: FOOF diflouriddioxygen?
<lolbat> Put litt FOOF på en harddisk så forsvinner den nok
<Solskogen> du skal være ganske blokkert når du påstår at International Commission on Intervention and State Sovereignty kommer med kiosklitteratur
<Solskogen> det var feil
<Solskogen> International Conference on Information Systems Security
<lolbat> Jeg stoler heller på søte little Peter enn en ansiktsløs institusjon med usikre motiver
<lolbat> gi meg et oljefond og en harddisk overskrevet med 0er en gang, så skal jeg nok klare å finne dataene
<Solskogen> peter tok feil
<Solskogen> enkelt og greit
<lolbat> Det kan ikke bevises
<lolbat> Solskogen: vi burde sende han en epost å spørre om han tok feil
<Solskogen> vel, jo.
<Solskogen> Og det er bevist.
<Solskogen> for det første så beviste ikke Gutmann at det gikk ann å lese data etter en overskrivning
<pineappl1> Fått melding fra samordnet opptak, med følgesskjema og litt info
<Solskogen> http://rd.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007%2F978-3-540-89862-7_21.pdf
<pineappl1> Det brukes til å ettersende dokumentasjon, sant? Slik jeg tolka det
<pineappl1> Så står det at følgesskjemaet må sendes innen 10 mai. og at siste frist for å sende dokumentasjon for året er 1 juli
<pineappl1> Er poenget at jeg skal sende inn hva jeg tenker å etterlevere av dokumentasjon etter bestått (forhåpentlighvis) eksamen?
<pineappl1> Går jo forkurset nå, bare ved en annen skole.
<lolbat> Gutman sier at Linux har mellom en og to millioner bugs
<pineappl1> lolbat: Er mange Linux fans på #tg @efnet også :P
<Solskogen> ooo. tankefeil. jeg elsker lyden de lager!
<Solskogen> argumentum ad auctoritatem
<RoyK> lolbat: du kan overskrive så mange ganger du vil, men IBAS sier selv at de ikke kan gjenopprette overskrevne data...
<IvarB> hvorfor skulle man kunne gjøre det?
<lolbat> RoyK: de mangler elektronmikroskop!
<RoyK> nei, de gjøre ikke det
<pineappl1> RoyK: Er du kjent med hvordan det funker? mtp HiOA?
<IvarB> om man kunne gjøre det, tror dere ikke at noen i industrien ville ha funnet en måte å utnytte det på og dermed doblet(eller mer) kapasiteten til HDD'r?
<lolbat> RoyK: de mangler Peter Gutman
<RoyK> lolbat: du må tilbake til tidlig nittitall for at gjenoppretting med elektronmikroskop skulle funke - dataene ligger lagret for tett i dag
<lolbat> du trenger bare bedre elektronmikroskop
 * RoyK tar fra lolbat speeden 
<IvarB> mer trolololo her igjen?
<RoyK> mhm
<IvarB> hva er vitsen med å sitte diskutere drit som dette her her inne uansett?
<IvarB> sola skinner ute... gtfo :P
<lolbat> jeg kan vel sove litt
<lolbat> snakkes
 * RoyK sitter på jobb og venter på at klokka skal nærme seg fire
<pineappl1> RoyK: Er du på HiOA?
<RoyK> ja
<pineappl1> Også svarer du meg ikke på spørsmålet. :P
<RoyK> hvordan hva funker?
 * RoyK sitter på IT-avdelinga og har *null* med samordna opptak å gjøre
<pineappl1> følgesskjema og ettersendelse og slikt.
<RoyK> aner ikke
<pineappl1> Dette skal være logikken: Følgesskjema brukes til å ettersende dokumentasjon.
<pineappl1> Det skal sendes inn senest 10 mai.
<RoyK> fint, ring og spør. jeg aner som sagt ikke
<pineappl1> Men fristen for å ettersende dokumentasjon for endt eksamen dette året har frist 1. juli. :)
<IvarB> tror du kan droppe å sende noe til HiOA pineappl1, du kan jo ikke lese engang :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: ring og spør, du
<pineappl1> IvarB: Ja, jeg har litt problemer med det idag! Hva da? :)
<pineappl1> IvarB: Elektronisk vitnemål fra videregående ligger jo inne allerede.
<pineappl1> IvarB: Jeg leste den en gang til! Det ga mening! xD
<Mathias> oh goodie
<Mathias> tenke å se på litt "tv"
<Mathias> men gjett hva som ikke funker!
<blaamann> vet det Mathias
<Mathias> windows share'ene
<blaamann> det var det jeg viste
<blaamann> 'viste' ser merkelig ut, da er det nok 'visste'
<Mathias> virker det litt overkill å fly ned til sandefjord for å hente maskinen? :P
<IvarB> Det er forskjell på en hvis mann, en viss man og en vis mann :P
<Malinux> er det bare meg som opplever at compiz gjerne henger seg litt og musepekeren fryser? har nvidia geforce G 105M og nvidia-driver-versjon 304.88
<Malinux> skjer gjerne når man aktiverer HUD eller dash
<Malinux> men finner ikke noe spesifikt mønster
<Malinux> for å reprodusere
<pineappl1> Oh yeah! http://www.sa.no/lokale_nyheter/article6643989.ece :)
<Malinux> æsj
<pineappl1> næsj
<pineappl1> :-P
 * IvarB spiser sjokolade før mat... crazy
<pineappl1> oh my..
<Mathias> prøvd å mikse sjokolade med maten?
<pineappl1> nugatti? telles det?
<Mathias> tja
<Mathias> tenkte mer i duren av ordentlig sjokolade
<IvarB> hmm?
<Mathias> kan også anbefale å dyppe ispinner i kakao :P (helst sjokoladedekt fløteiskrem)
<IvarB> det blir jo som å spise softis med sjokoladestrø
<IvarB> eldgammelt triks
<Mathias> i varm kakao?
<IvarB> åh
<IvarB> hehe nei
<pineappl1> smeltet sjokolade i banan
<pineappl1> aldri spist det tror jeg, mn
<IvarB> sjokolade og chili
<IvarB> er faktisk utrolig digg
<Malinux> sjokolade... hm..
 * Malinux komme på at hun har sjokolade i skapet.... .d
<Malinux> :D
<Mathias> :D
 * Mathias har vel et kilo sjokolade :P
<Malinux> :D
<Mathias> vi handlet inn litt :P
<Mathias> alltid like surt å være godtersulten og oppdage at du ikke har noe godteri i det hele tatt
<Malinux> hm, så du har hamstret i Finnland eller noe?
<Mathias> nisj
<Mathias> rema hadde tilbud :P
<Mathias> har fått mye rart billig derifra :p
<Malinux> er ikke tilbud på rema. Er bare faste lave priser der
<Malinux> eller kanksje det ikke er sånn mer?
<Mathias> en hel (kartong?) tyggegummi :P
<Malinux> :p
<Mathias> til hele 40 kr
<pineappl1> Er oppimot 30°C her inne! :p
<Mathias> har microsoft tatt deg? :s
<pineappl1> Men har ingen sjokolade, så ingen fare
<pineappl1> Nei, jeg er fortsatt hjemme
<Mathias> hvorfor så varmt ta? med mindre du var i et microsoftbygg
<pineappl1> Har 6 50W spotter i taket, 15cm glava isolasjon, 2 maskiner gående og vindu på solsiden av bygget
<Mathias> omg
<Mathias> kjøp et billig fjernstyrt helikopter da :P
<Mathias> snu det 90 grader, ta en planke, teip fast og sett i vinduet
<pineappl1> hehe
<pineappl1> ja :P
<Mathias> det jeg gjorde for et par år siden
<Mathias> bråker som rene helvetet men det blir kaldt :P
<Malinux> er microsoft-bygg varmere enn pingvinbygg?
<pineappl1> hehe, jeg har faktisk aircondition, men den er ikke i bruk :P
<Mathias> Malinux: microsftbygg er kallenavn for helvetet
<pineappl1> gliser :P
<Mathias> og pingvinbygg er iskalde <3
<pineappl1> Og det er positivt?
<pineappl1> :P
<Mathias> for meg ja
<Mathias> og for maskinene :P
<Malinux> for pingvinene da?
<Mathias> det og
<Malinux> good
<Mathias> <--- pingvin/isbjørn
<Malinux> er i alle fall varmt nok her jeg er og her er det en windows-maskin og to linux-maskiner
<Mathias> 16 grader her inne
<Malinux> der den ene linux-maskinen blir en windows-maskin om man rebooter og velger anderledes i grub
<Malinux> her er det vaaarmt. er innglassert balkong og glasset er blitt skjøvet til side
<Mathias> føles som om jeg sitter i et kokvarmt boblebad
 * Mathias har vinduet på vid vegg... :\
<pineappl1> Og Temperaturen er på vei nedover! :-)
<Mathias> så trege komplett er :(
<RoyK> 15 grader ute og klokka er åtte - stas ;)
<IvarB> kos
<Mathias> nehei!
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY7OiSqvERg
<pineappl1> åå.. Jeg argumenterte med at netcom's abonnement så er det ikke gratis å ringe om man må betale for å kunne gjøre det. Og jeg fikk spørsmål om jeg hadde dokumentasjon
<geirha> heh
<Malinux> det er inkludert fri bruk av tale om man betaler for datatrafikk
<pineappl1> Ja. _det_ er det
<Malinux> og som man har nevnt før fri betyr ikke alltid gratis
<Malinux> fri programmvare trenger jo ikke være gratis
<pineappl1> "Nå koster det ingenting å si det du har på hjertet" har jeg heller aldri betalt noe for
 * pineappl1 gliser
<pineappl1> Malinux:  Går de ikke så langt som å s gratis  ringe i den tv reklamen?
<pineappl1> si*
<pineappl1> å*
<Malinux> pineappl1: jo, de har villedende marketsføring
<RoyK> er det ikke det som er hovedgrunnen til markedsføring? villede litt?
<Mathias> RoyK: jepp
<Mathias> derfor de har reklamer og dritt
<Mathias> abp + null tv = <3
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> har ikke hatt tv på noen år
<Mathias> ser bare avogtil på tv, og selv da syntes jeg det er gørr å bli avbrutt hele tiden
<Malinux> RoyK: jo, men tja og ja
<RoyK> kan jeg ringe?
<Malinux> blir vanskelig. telefonen er daua
<Malinux> sender inn i morgen
<Malinux> om det var meg du tenkte å ringe altså
<RoyK> du kan låne noe ræl av meg om du vil
<RoyK> eller få
<Malinux> kan jo det om lånetelefonen er crap
<RoyK> har vel etpar telefoner liggende
<RoyK> en med android - crappy greie
<RoyK> htc hero - fin telefon da den kom for 3 år siden eller noe, men *litt* treg
<RoyK> og en gammel sony
<RoyK> funker fint til å ringe med, men knapt noe annet
<RoyK> hva skjedde med telefonen? døde den bare?
<RoyK> er jo fem års reklamasjonsrett på sånt, så med mindre den er eldre, får du nok en ny
<Malinux> den tok ikke lading mer
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> sikkert dårlig batteri
<Malinux> kanskje
<Malinux> evt. plutselig skeiv usb--ladeingang
<RoyK> batterier feiler som regel sånn
<RoyK> og "go" fra Atle om å ta med deg på flytur
<RoyK> fint om vi kan spleise på flyleia
<Malinux> men virket ikke som den registrerte at jeg puttet inn strømmen en gang
<Malinux> hva koster flyleia?
<RoyK> 1350 tror jeg det er - per flytime
<RoyK> det er tid fra man taxer til man slutter å taxe
<RoyK> type, tida motoren går
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> kanskje pm-er på pm-steder?
<RoyK> pm?
<RoyK> 1350 per time flytid pluss 10 minutter med taxi
<RoyK> så blir ikke så mye for en tur til trondheim, for å si det sånn
<RoyK> litt ironisk at det koster 4 mann en liten tusenlapp å fly til trondheim med småfly når det koster det doble eller så med tog...
<RoyK> men hva mente du med pm?
<RoyK> hm...
<Mathias> og hva er det dere planlegger? :)
<Mathias> Malinux og RoyK
<RoyK> flytur fra Kjeller
<RoyK> lite småfly
<RoyK> og litt teater og sånt
<RoyK> er jo ikke bare nerder på data...
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> kan man gjøre andre ting også? :P
<RoyK> nerde med fly er fint
<Mathias> utvilsomt
<lolbat> Er ZFS dårlig?
<RoyK> nei
<lolbat> Burde jeg bytte til ZFS?
<RoyK> zfs er rimelig solid, men ikke spesielt fleksibelt
<lolbat> Jeg vil ha snapshottene og dedup
<RoyK> dedup på zfs er dårlig
<lolbat> hvorfor det?
<RoyK> jeg har testa det ganske mye - det krever *mye* minne
<RoyK> og er suppetregt
<lolbat> Hvor mye?
<RoyK> tja - 64GB+
<lolbat> det blir litt dyrt
<RoyK> seriøst - ikke prøv
<RoyK> billigere med mer disk
<RoyK> og det er tregt
<lolbat> hva ksoter 16GB brikker for tiden?
<RoyK> og zfs - ja - det er rått
<RoyK> sjekksumming av alt osv, men om du har et raidz1 på fire disker, kan du ikke endre til raidz2 osv
<RoyK> md er mye mer fleksibelt
<RoyK> btrfs også, men ikke stabilt nok
<lolbat> jeg vil ha sjekksumming
<lolbat> dataintegritet
<RoyK> da har du to valg - zfs eller btrfs
<RoyK> men normal trenger du ikke det - sjekksumminga på diskene er normalt nook
<RoyK> lolbat: jeg har jobba med zfs ei stund - det er flott, men veldig lite dynamisk - du kan ikke bare slenge på en disk ved behov slik du kan med md
<RoyK> lolbat: så selv om zfs har sjekksumming i hue og ræva, så velger jeg md
<lolbat> okay
<lolbat> jeg må bestille noe morsomt fra dealextreme
<RoyK> det beste med å bestille ting fra dx.com er at du aldri vet når det kommer
<RoyK> fikk noe et halvt år etter at jeg bestilte det - purra flere ganger
<RoyK> dx.com er litt som lotto
<RoyK> kjøp heller på ebay, så kan du i hvert fall klage
<RoyK> kjøpte noen pedaler på ebay - fikk dem ikke etter en drøy måned - klaga - fikk penga - tok en måneds tid - fikk pedalene
<RoyK> på dx.com tar det fort vekk et halvt år før du får noe - de må jo fylle opp en konteiner før de sender den hit
<lolbat> RoyK: Jeg diskuterte det med en kompis, hvordan de kalrer gratis porto
<lolbat> RoyK: jeg bare bestiller med mastercard
<lolbat> da er det banken som risikerer pengene
<RoyK> ja, men dx.com er uansett lotto
<RoyK> og porto regnes jo ut fra hvortil varen sendes, ikke hva slags kort du har
<RoyK> kjøpte ei fin sykkelramme fra http://www.aliexpress.com/ - måtte vel betale en hundrings i moms
<RoyK> for ei ramme som villet koste 5-10k her
<lolbat> forsåvidt
<lolbat> RoyK: Bør jeg bruke nfs eller sshfs for å automounte serveren?
<RoyK> lolbat: nfs funker fint på samme nett - mye raskere
<RoyK> men sshfs funker jo over wan om du trenger sånt
<lolbat> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Watch-Phone-AK09-with-Camera-MP4-FM-Bluetooth-Touch-Screen-Wholesale-Free-Shipping/707242_492975961.html?promotionId=210039600
<lolbat> Fylletelefon?
<RoyK> aliexpress er omtrent som ebay
<RoyK> bare kinesisk
<Mathias> RoyK: nfs funker vel og over wan, bare litt mer usikkert om jeg husker rett
<RoyK> neida, masse sikkerhet der også
<RoyK> nfs4 funker fint over wan
<Mathias> men sshfs er jo kuklett å sette opp :P
<Mathias> bare synd at android ikke har en brukbar app for nfs :\
<RoyK> nfs3 er litt pratete og blir litt tregt over wan
<RoyK> men om du er i tvil, bare bruk sshfs
<RoyK> det bare virker
<Mathias> hirr, hva gjorde jeg nå får at været skulle sprette opp?
<Mathias> for*
<lolbat> Mathias: bruk en owncloud app?
<Mathias> win8 makes no sense
<lolbat> eller den brukte vel noe annet
<lolbat> Mathias: Jeg vurderte å installere windows 8
<Mathias> kom sikkert borti touchpadden, det var nok for "ÅHÅ, du vil se på været mens du chatter ja?"
<lolbat> wan?
<lolbat> som i internet?
<lolbat> "In order to avoid to the buyer to pay custom tax when the goods have reached the customs duties,we usually declare a lower default rates in the mail (usually 10-20 dollars) if you have special needs, please inform in advance."
<lolbat> Morsomt at det er lov å holde på sånn
<lolbat> RoyK: Irriterende nettside, nå har jeg lyst på så mye
 * RoyK lytter til The Wall og fortrenger idioter
<Mathias> lolbat: wide area network ja
<lolbat> ah
<Mathias> *slenge på et par episoder hannibal*
<Mathias> lol, oppdaget nettopp at jeg har brukt opp alle portene på maskinen untatt headphone/mic/vga
<lolbat> trodde du mente porter som i nettverk
<lolbat> 22 til 65555
<Mathias> tror du bommet litt der
<lolbat> japp
<Mathias> 1-65535
<lolbat> aldri sett noe bruke lavere enn 18
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-08
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> har aldri sett LaRock eller VivaLaRock skrive noe her inne
<lolbat> public logger, bar sjekk?
<pineappl1> åh så deilig vær! :-D
<RoyK> 20+ på grefsen nå \o/
<lolgnu> vurderte å ta meg en munkholm i sola
<RoyK> må ikke ta helt av, nå
<pineappl1> 20,3 på Grønland :-P
<pineappl1> skal følge med på termostaten til nsb hjemmover
<RoyK> eller termometer?
<pineappl1> Var det jeg skulle skrevet RoyK! Var det jeg mente.
<pineappl1> :-P
<lolgnu> RoyK: pfth, det er jo NSB som styrer været i Norge
<lolgnu> pineappl1: skru opp temperaturen et par grader, jeg kan ikke svømme før isen smelter litt til
<pineappl1> hah, ja gnu
<pineappl1> Dem bestemmer hvertfall til hvilke tider det blir varmt på Oslo S
<pineappl1> De*
<lolgnu> bah
<lolgnu> google hangouts funker ikke til å se på at noen sover
<lolgnu> de slutter når noen idler
<Atluxity> fornuftig
<lolgnu> Det er jo helt bak mål
<lolgnu> Nå har jeg ingenting å ta meg til før den andre kjæresten min kommer hjem fra jobb
<Atluxity> nei, det er rimelig fornuftig
<Atluxity> ta høyde for hva hangouts er ment til
<lolgnu> Jeg kan ikke se noen andre grunn enn å være naken, eller se på noen som sover, eller følge med på kattene til noen
<Atluxity> www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K06lHu4gDk
<Atluxity> How to Use Google+ Hangouts (A Beginners' Guide) - YouTube
<lolgnu> Jeg tror jeg må migrere fra hangouts uansett
<lolgnu> skype funker heller ikke
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> maskinen er sendt <3
<Malinux> syntes denne er så søt jeg. kanskje ikke verdens beste hardware, men ikke verdens dårligste heller: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=771135#extra
<RoyK> stapp inn en ssd, så funker den sikkert fint ;)
<RoyK> trenger jo ikke all verdens med cpu for vanlig bruk
<Malinux> nettopp
<Malinux> men foreløpig virker jo denne jeg har da
<RoyK> 11,6" er kanskje litt lite, da
<Malinux> tja
<Malinux> ah, er skjermen så liten
<Malinux> 13" kunne jo vært greit
<Malinux> se der ja
<lolgnu> Malinux: trodde det var mathias som ville ha rosa pc
<Malinux> denne er jo litt større http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=763595
<Malinux> lolgnu: ah, neida
<lolgnu> Malinux: jeg ville valgt en med cd-rom, da kan du ha harddisk + ssd
<Malinux> mhm, godt poeng
<Malinux> :D
<lolgnu> jeg ambefaler den icy boxen jeg kjøpte
<lolgnu> da får du eksternt kabinett til cd-rom-greia også
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.prisjakt.no/category.php?l=s125568001&o=produkt_pris_inkmoms#rparams=l=s125568022
<RoyK> lettere å bruke prisjakt.no enn komplett.no til sånt ;)
<Mathias> lolgnu: jeg har en grå ødelagt laptop, en svart og grå craptop, en svart laptop og venter på kabinettet som er i "gun metal"
 * RoyK har tre matte, hvite aluminiumslaptopper ;)
<lolgnu> HÃ¥per du har fjernet macosx
<Mathias> eller dual booter :p
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - neppe
<Mathias> lurer på om windows kjører fint i virtualbox
<RoyK> os x virker fint
<RoyK> Malinux: joda, det gjør det
<Mathias> kan jeg spille i virtualbox :p
<RoyK> det er noe opengl-støtte der, men vet ikke hvor bra det er
<RoyK> tviler på at det går spesielt fort
<Mathias> vi får se :p
<lolgnu> Jeg vil spille AOE 2 HD
<RoyK> i gamlejobben kjørte jeg ubuntu med windows i en vm (virtualbox) - toskjerm - windows på den ene, linux på den andre
<Mathias> skjermkortet som kjøpes i neste runde er vel mer enn kraftig nok
<IvarB> aften
<RoyK> dagen
<IvarB> nå tror jeg jeg skal ta meg en liten lur
<Mathias> nå tror jeg det blir middag
<RoyK> følelsen av å spise en varm, rå eggeplomme fra et speilegg \o/
<IvarB> bleh
<Mathias> irrr
 * Mathias skal lage en aldri så liten time-lapse :P
<RoyK> Malinux: filme deg selv mens du står opp? ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: evt
<Malinux> du mener Mathias ?
<RoyK> jada
<Malinux> jeg lager ikke noe film av at jetg står opp :S
<RoyK> some vanlig
<Mathias> RoyK: har ikke så god plass på denne disken :P
<RoyK> Mathias: posta et skript som skulle gjøre at irssi fant siste poster, men det funker visst ikke så bra
<RoyK> Mathias posta et skript som skulle gjøre at irssi fant siste poster, men det funker visst ikke så bra
<Mathias> RoyK: jaha
<RoyK> hit skal jeg i sommer http://dankaj.com/fotky.dankaj.com/100/lkelduhls12.jpg
<RoyK> små, søte, varme kilder i utmarka på island
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/sjakk/ <-- fatter ikke at det blir remis av noe sånt
<RoyK> men det er jo smartere folk der ute enn jeg ;)
<Malinux> er vel ikke mulig at en av de vinner der uansett. De stiller rimelig likt
<RoyK> joda, men heier jo på Magnus - sikkert asberger++ han også, men flink ;)
<IvarB> garantert asbergers
<IvarB> aspergers?
<IvarB> hmm
<RoyK> asparges
<IvarB> asperges? :P
<RoyK> "Asperger syndrome"
<RoyK> asparbessyndromet - som i veganer
<RoyK> "warm beer and cold women"
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-09
<IvarB> morn
<lolgnu> morn
<RoyK> morn
<Mathias> mrn4
<jo-erlend> Hva gjør jeg når en ntfs-partisjon har blitt overskrevet av en Ubuntu-installasjon, når poenget var dualboot?
<Mathias> driter i det og ler ondskapssfult
<Mathias> fullt*
<jo-erlend> det er ikke et alternativ.
<Mathias> windusthelvette du skal dualboote?
<jo-erlend> jeg skal finne frem informasjon på en ntfs-partisjon som har blitt overskrevet av en Ubuntu-installasjon.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: restore from backup....
<Mathias> RoyK!
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det finnes ikke...
<Mathias> hirr, du spratt jo opp
<RoyK> da er du ille ute
<jo-erlend> men det lar seg fikse?
<RoyK> nei
<jo-erlend> jo?
<RoyK> dvs IBAS kan sikkert finne noen rester her og der
<Mathias> reinstaller windows
<jo-erlend> Mathias, det er ikke systemet som er saken. Det er informasjonen.
<Mathias> ahh
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om du har overskrevet begynnelsen av filsystemet, så sliter du
<jo-erlend> ok? Det finnes jo recovery-programvare?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om partisjonstabeller i tillegg er skrevet om, så sliter du mer
<jo-erlend> ja, begge deler er tilfelle.
<RoyK> da blir det fort dyrt, evt umulig
<RoyK> overskrevne data får du ikke tilbake
<jo-erlend> men det er jo ikke så mye som er overskrevet?
<RoyK> hvor mye?
<RoyK> 1GB?
<jo-erlend> kanskje.
<RoyK> 200MB?
<jo-erlend> jeg aner jo ikke.
<RoyK> det er ganske mye...
<RoyK> hva slags data skal du ha ut?
<jo-erlend> bilder, video.
<jo-erlend> det er noen regneark.
<RoyK> jeg skrev et program for å hente ut bilder fra en død disk - det ser etter signaturen til CAnon CR2-filer og henter ut et stykke på 10MB fra det finner dem - funka ok
<RoyK> kan sikkert skrives om til å gjøres for andre ting også
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/cr2scan/
<jo-erlend> tror jeg skal snakke med IBAS.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: begyn med å kjøre en gnu ddrescue av disken til en annen disk
<jo-erlend> det påvirker ikke disken på noen måte?
<RoyK> nei, den leses jo bare fra
<RoyK> for å få IBAS til å gjøre noe, kommer det nok på 20k+
<RoyK> så dataene bør være viktige
<jo-erlend> 3500, står det.
 * RoyK mumler noe om at om data er så viktig at de fortjener gjenoppretting hos IBAS, så bør folk sikkerhetskopiere dem...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja, for analyse
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ikke for gjenoppretting
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er 15 år siden jeg sist brukte IBAS for å hente ut data fra en disk, og det kom på 25k eller så
<jo-erlend> hva gjør ddresque?
<RoyK> ddresque bare henter ut data fra disken, på samme måte som dd, men er flinkere til å hente ut data fra fillete disker
<RoyK> om det ikke er noe fysisk feil på disken, gjør det samme jobb som dd
<jo-erlend> ok, så det inkluderer den dataen som ikke er overskrevet, men som heller ikke er tilordnet noe filsystem?
<RoyK> hvor stor disk?
<jo-erlend> 160GB.
<RoyK> da har du kanskje plass til et bilde av den et sted
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> kan jeg prøve å kjøre recovery på det bildet?
<RoyK> så kan jeg kanskje prøve litt voodoo fra den cr2scan-greia
<RoyK> ja, eller du
<RoyK> leser du C?
<RoyK> programmet er ganske enkelt
<jo-erlend> jeg leser vel litt C, men har ikke lyst til å eksperimentere for mye med dette.
<jo-erlend> men IBAS selger et program som ikke er så dyrt. Tipper jeg prøver det.
<RoyK> det er ikke noe problem å eksperimentere med en kopi
<Mathias> dd if=/dev/sdX of=kopi_av_disk ? :P
<Malinux> ja, når man tar et bilde av disken så kan man jo herje som bare det
<RoyK> ja
<lolgnu> Ugh, jeg skulle studere, så er det noen på internet som tar feil :/
<RoyK> lolgnu: http://xkcd.com/386/
<Malinux> shit
<Malinux> når det er viktigere enn andre ting.. :S
<pineappl1> :) hey
<pineappl1> Fatter har fått for seg at det er kult å snakke i tredjeperson når jeg er tilstede.
<Malinux> når jeg aktiverer cpu scaling på prosseoren på serveren så vikrer det gjerne noen minutter og etter det så er den tilbake på performance der alt går på full fart igjen
<Mathias> Malinux: sjekk hva som kuket med det sist da
 * Mathias er enig med pineappl1
<pineappl1> Mathias: Takk uansett, hva er du enig i? :P
<Mathias> siste du skrev
<pineappl1> =! kult eller kult med strek over
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1>  != skulle det vel være
<lubotu3> pineappl1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mathias> rofl
<pineappl1> Sjelden jeg programmerer noe nå med C/C++ syntax :P
<pineappl1> FÃ¥tt pc'en Mathias ?
<Mathias> er du gal? :P
<Mathias> har ikke sendt den på superekspress
<pineappl1> Hvor ofte skal du stille spørsmålet?
<pineappl1> hehe, ok :)
<Mathias> er vel i trondheim ellernoe nå
<Mathias> kolli 1 ble sendt fra oslo for to dager siden, og kolli 2 igår
<pineappl1> oki, to pakker?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> 24 kilo ellernoe totalt :P
<IvarB> glad jeg bor innen kjøre-avstand til et av Pick-up Point'ene til komplett ja ;)
<Mathias> hehe :P
<Mathias> håper virkelig jeg får kabinettet og hovedkortet først
<IvarB> kabinettet er nok et eget kolli
<IvarB> og så er resten det andre kolliet
<IvarB> pleier å være sånn
<IvarB> kabinetter blir bare shippet i original forpakning
<Mathias> mkey
<pineappl1> IvarB: Blir det for tungt å legge det inni kabinettet med bobleplast til forsendelse kanskje?
<IvarB> lai låver
<IvarB> jai*
<Mathias> er full tower <3
<pineappl1> låve!
<IvarB> pineappl1: blir for usikkert
<Mathias> da må de åpne det uansett
<pineappl1> Hva er usikkert med det?
<pineappl1> :P
<Mathias> tviler at de liker å gjøre det
<Mathias> men de kunne fint lagt de 4 viftene inni der da :P
<IvarB> pineappl1: massen av hk-esken kan overstige brekkasje-tolleransene til deler inni kabinettet under store G-belastninger ;)
<pineappl1> Du kunne jo spurt om de "gadd" å gjøre det med litt bobleplast, så du slapp å vente på to pakker?
<IvarB> dvs... postens håndtering
<RoyK> Mathias: fylle opp med disker?
<pineappl1> IvarB: Blir for tungt ja
<RoyK> plass til nok porno?
<Mathias> pineappl1: måtte uansett vært 2 kolli
<IvarB> pineappl1: dessuten så gidder ikke plett å pakke opp noe som er fiks-ferdig til å shippe
<Mathias> svær satans psu f.eks :P
<Mathias> RoyK: tok bare en disk nå
<RoyK> bare en til rota?
<pineappl1> IvarB: hehe:P
<Mathias> sjekke om hovedkortet liker den og kjøper fler senere
<IvarB> pineappl1: de kunne gjort det om de fyllte alle andre tomrom inne kabinettet med skum eller isopor
<Mathias> og bare en til rota ja
<IvarB> menneh... stakkars Mathias da :P
<IvarB> byggskum i hele kabinetet :P
<pineappl1> IvarB: Var jo en del av mitt løsningsforslag det da :P
<IvarB> nei, det er ikke noe løsning ;)
<Mathias> rofl
<pineappl1> løsningsforslag :P
<Mathias> må du drukne skiten i aceton
<IvarB> Mathias: 20 liter aceton hehe
<IvarB> yaay
<IvarB> billig løsning
<pineappl1> aceton er flytende middel brukt til rengjøring og lignenede? Litt som tynner?
<RoyK> det er en tynner
<IvarB> aceton "smelter" isopor
<pineappl1> ah ok :P
<RoyK> ja og plast og sånt
<Mathias> IvarB: løser opp er vel mer nøyaktig
<RoyK> ikke bruk aceton til å rense elektronikk - blir litt grisete
<IvarB> RoyK: er ikke sikker på hva det gjør med ekspanderende byggskum da :P
<Mathias> isopropanol <3
<pineappl1> RoyK: Keyboardet?
<RoyK> ja, blåsprit funker fint
<pineappl1> :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: det er også plastikk
<Mathias> IvarB: iirc så løser den også opp byggskum
<pineappl1> RoyK: jau
<RoyK> isopropanol eller blåsprit funker fint til å rense det meste
<pineappl1> Har hatt aceton på fingrene uten å merke stort. Kult at det løser opp plast og "smelter" isopor
<Mathias> faren til en venn av meg har en stor 20liters dunk :P
<RoyK> uten å løse opp ting
<RoyK> du får blåsprit for en femtilapp eller noe på jernvarehandelen
<pineappl1> RoyK: Dumt å drikke det? :P
<Mathias> kjøper ikke når jeg får det kastet etter meg :P
<Mathias> pineappl1: ta heller en slurk rødsprit
<pineappl1> Mathias: Og hva skjer da? :P
<Mathias> det er brekkmiddel i rødsprit
<RoyK> pineappl1: ja, litt giftig, ikke spesielt sunt
<Mathias> kjøp heller sprit, eller brenn selv. det er nok tryggere :P
<pineappl1> ok, Mathias: av den hensikt at man skal få det ut om man drikker det eller? :L
<Mathias> av den heniskt at det ikke skal drikkes
<pineappl1> hehe
<RoyK> ja, og folk har daua av rødsprit med metanol
<Mathias> hensikt*
<Mathias> at folk blir så desperate
<RoyK> metanol er heller ikke spesielt sunt
<pineappl1> usj, oki
<Mathias> metanol er jo ren gift agaik
<Mathias> afaik*
 * Mathias takler ikke å svitsje mellom tastatur
<pineappl1> Har en på fb som jobbet som kjemilærer i mange år, opp mot 20 år tror jeg
<pineappl1> Det var foresten han som var i nyhetene for en tid tilbake osm forsøkte å selge kvikksølv på finn.no :P
<pineappl1> som*
<pineappl1> http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/ostfold/1.8097051
<pineappl1> Georg Ulvehøj på det nederste bildet:)
<RoyK> ja, metanol omgjøres til maursyre og gjør ikke så godt for øyer og hjerne
<Mathias> Calculated delivery: 2013-05-13
<Mathias> så må vi addere 3 dager fordi postsentralen her har lim i ræva
<Mathias> sånn, sikkert 4 år siden jeg har brukt ordet "addere" osv :P
<pineappl1> Mathias: Tenk om transporten kræsjer. skal følge med hos havaristen om det kommer inn noe billig snart :P
<Mathias> om transporten krasjer flyr/kjører jeg dit og roter gjennom vraket selv :P
<Mathias> samme om posten her og nedi byen skal leke ping-pong med pakken
<Mathias> veiblokkering i mellom og alt av trailere blir stoppet :P
<IvarB> Mathias: hva har du bestilt?
<Mathias> IvarB: datamaskin :P
<pineappl1> hehe
<IvarB> ja, men hvilke komponenter?
<pineappl1> IvarB: kabinett! :P
<Mathias> tror ikke jeg tør å si det, da blir bare RoyK til å kjefte :P
<IvarB> jaha
<IvarB> har du kjøpt noe dyre greier?
<Mathias> kunne vel kjøpt en bruktbil istedet
<IvarB> hvor mye?
<RoyK> Mathias: kjefter ikke unødig ;)
 * pineappl1 vet total pris
<shazzr> Har og kjøpt ny maskin....snaue 700,- Går som et råskinn! Raspberry Pi. ;)
<IvarB> ;O
<RoyK> kjøpte noen 3x1W RGB-dioder nylig
<RoyK> prøve med en rpi eller en arduino ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: rpi+arduino!
<Mathias> supermaskin med andre ord
<RoyK> jau, rpi for kontrollerbiten og arduino for å styre elektronikken
<RoyK> interconnect med spi?
<RoyK> men burde være greit å gjøre det med en arduino alene
<Mathias> men er ikke like mye nerdekreds
<RoyK> rpi kan jo ikke drive stort
<Malinux> det personen i denne tråden har problemer med skjer hos meg også, men løsningen der virker ikke her: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1697022
<Malinux> men jeg har ikke, som personen i tråden, gjort noe med /etc/local.rc
<RoyK> rc.local, evt
<Mathias> RoyK.lokalt
<RoyK> men prosessorvifta er nok ikke den som støyer mest
<RoyK> vifta til strømforsyninga er nok den du hører
<Mathias> glad jeg har programmer på telefon som klarer å behandle lyd, ekstremt lett å finne ut hva som støyer, og hvilke frekvenser det støyer på :P
<IvarB> Mathias: ???
<Mathias> IvarB: ha telefonen mot forskjellige ting i f.eks. et kabinett
<Mathias> ikke alltid du har plass til å stikke hodet inn :P
<lolgnu> finnes det noen programmer som kan publishe til wordpress for meg?
<Mathias> firefox? :P
<Malinux> men den korte tida hvor jeg får ting til å gå saktere, så bråker ting noe mindre
<Malinux> men det beste er vel å få et kabinett der alt er 120mm-vifter
<lolgnu> Mathias: fucked opp installasjonen så jeg kan ikke se teksten jeg skriver
<Malinux> tror strømforsyneren har 120mm-vifte
<Mathias> Malinux: 200*200mm vifter <3
<Malinux> det blir mange vifter
<Mathias> på full guffe hører man dem jo ikke :P
<Malinux> kult
<Malinux> står et par tre 80mm-vifter i den
<Mathias> eller, man hører de men den lyden er ikke så forbanna høyfrekvent
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> så kasnkne vannkjøling er best
<Mathias> vannkjøling er også kos. med mindre du kjøper lukket system og den "knirker"
<Malinux> er knirking vanlig?
<Malinux> men burde da holde med en framme og en bak som er på 120mm eller mer og en cpu som faktisk skallerer
<Mathias> etter det jeg har opplevd har du nesten en 50/50 sjanse på noen av de
<Malinux> sjangse for hva?
<Mathias> knitring (aka luft i systemet)
<Malinux> er det ikke bare å fylle opp så mye vann at det ikke er plass til luft?
<Mathias> ikke bare-bare hvis det er lukket system, har du åpent system må du etterfylle avogtil
<Mathias> i mangel på bedre ord
<Malinux> men hva vil det si at det er lukket?
<Malinux> kommer det ferdig med vann?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> aka ferdigbygd
<Malinux> da burde de i alle fall klare å få ut lufta :)
<Mathias> åpne systemer må du som regel sette sammen selv
<Mathias> jau
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det er rc.local :)
<Mathias> malinuxrc
<Malinux> hm, malinux.rc
<Malinux> eller rc.malinux
<Malinux> hva nå enn det måtte være for noe
<Malinux> med tanke på temperaturen som er på grafikkprosseoren på serveren (bruker den jo ikke en gang) så er det kanskje ikke så rart det er litt viftestøy :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648927/
<Mathias> kanskje den kan konvertere nerdespråk til jentespråk? :D
<Mathias> hadde virkelig trengt en nerdespråk > norsk oversetter :P
<Malinux> det kunne vært en ide faktisk. En del nerder, i alle fall guttenerder har det med å forklare ting på en ikke-forståelig måte
<Malinux> f.eks. kan rm -f / oversettes til at datamaskinen blir veldig lei seg :) (nei, ikke kjør denne kommandoen noen, da blir maskinen veldig lei seg og ting forsvinner :S )
<geirha> GÃ¥r greit hvis det er GNU rm
<Malinux> ok, veit bare at man ikke bør poste kommandoer som kan ødelegge systemet, derfor denne advarselen på :)
<Mathias> Malinux: prøvde å forklare begrepet "windows-support" til noen på tirsdagen
<Mathias> det gikk ikke bra
<Malinux> ikke? hva sa du?
<Mathias> det husker jeg ikke helt
<Malinux> pappa mente jo at man ikke trengte support på windows fordi alt sa seg selv
<Mathias> men husker at han jeg forklarte til sto der som et spørsmålstegn
<Malinux> men da forstår man ikke hva support er :)
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> slik som meg nå? :)
<Mathias> jau
<geirha> windows-support, det er sånn når det ringer en fyr som snakker dårlig engelsk og sier at du må kjøpe antivirus for å fikse alle feilene du får
<Mathias> geirha: altså å være windows-support
<Malinux> hihi
<Mathias> DET er rene helvetet
<Mathias> spørre om folk har husket å skru skjermen på 5 ganger om dagen liksom
<IvarB> Mathias: om du skal drive med IT support, eller spesifikt windows support - vil ikke da enkle ting å fikse være å foretrekke fremfor vanskelige ting som kan ta tid osv?
<IvarB> du må ikke tenke så mye på lite et problem er eller hvor dumme andre folk er, tenk at du løser noe for dem uansett
<Mathias> ehmmmm, når det gjelder folkene på skolen, så klarer ikke 99% av de å forklare problemet, skrive norsk eller gi feilmeldinger
<IvarB> hva så? hvorfor er det et problem når du skal drive support? du må jo uansett finne ut hva problemet er selv
<Malinux> datamaskinen min virker ikke. Hjelp meg
<Malinux> hva skjer?
<Malinux> den virker ikke
<Malinux> får du opp noe feilmelding?
<Malinux> den virker ikke. Du må fikse det....
<Malinux> osv osv
<Malinux> er det sånn Mathias ?
<Mathias> "JeG anR ikE"
<Mathias> sånn ca.
<Malinux> hihi
<IvarB> virker som om du er opptatt av å drive support for noe og har "romantisert" litt for mye om hvordan det er og ikke er
<IvarB> drive support KAN være en veldig kreativ og innholdsrik jobb
<Mathias> IvarB: hvis jeg blir å jobbe med support skal jeg virkelig copy/paste ALT og whine her :P
<IvarB> men om du konstant henger deg opp i folka med mini-problemer så tror jeg ikke du kommer til å trives med det
<IvarB> åh huff
<Malinux> Mathias: IvarB har et poeng. Du kan ende opp som Roy og Moss i it-crowd :)
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> Moss er sååå søøøøt <3
<Mathias> bra jeg bare sa ja til å prøve
<Mathias> så de slutter å mase
<Mathias> de = rådgivernissene
<IvarB> Mathias: hvis du går inn i en jobb å regner med at den kommer til å være kjip, da kommer den til å være kjip
<IvarB> sånn er det bare
<Malinux> natta
<Mathias> natta lille Malinux
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-10
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg så en sykklist bli påkjørt av en idiot i en volvo
<RoyK> lolgnu: au! gikk det bra med ham?
<RoyK> (eller henne)
<lolgnu> henne
<lolgnu> Det så ut som ene foten var skadet, men hun kunne stå
<RoyK> håper hun anmelder det...
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg hadde hatt telefon hadde jeg nok gått dit, spurt om hun var skadet, og så ringt politi og ambulanse
<lolgnu> Jeg ville ALDRI latt være å ringe ambulanse hvis jeg blir påkjørt
<lolgnu> hvem vet hvilken senskader man kan få, da er det jævlig kjipt hvis man ikke har dokumentasjon
<Atluxity> ved trafikkulykke med personskade skal politiet varsles
<Atluxity> alltid
<RoyK> Atluxity: litt forskjell på teori og praksis der...
<Atluxity> trist
<RoyK> og i tillegg blir svært mange bilist-mot-sykkel-saker henlagt eller bilisten får kanskje ei bot på noen få tusen
<RoyK> http://tb.no/nyheter/syklist-pakjort-og-drept-1.7880325
<RoyK> her sykla mannen med refleksvest, og burde ha vært lett å se
<RoyK> lolgnu: "hvis jeg hadde hatt telefon"?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg hadde ikke med meg lommebok eller telefon, så jeg valgte å ikke blande meg da det sto sånn 8 mennesker der. Parkerte bilen først da, og skulle gå å se om de trengte hjelp, men jeg kom fram til at jeg var overflødig.
<pineappl1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9C_HReR_McQ
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbB4JWhIcls <-- trafikkskolelærer sneier landeveissyklist...
<lolgnu> Min kjøreskolelærer holdt på å meie ned den andre læreren på nattkjøring. Var artig å se henne stupe ned i frøgta
<RoyK> skikkelig bra med bilister som på ramme alvor mener syklister skal bruke gang- og sykkelsti selv om de trener på landeveissykkel og ligger i 50km/t+
<IvarB> note to self... ikke spis sterk mat før du legger deg
<RoyK> ikke?
<IvarB> 3 ganger på do allerede
<RoyK> ISS kaster ut WinXP - inn med Debian :) http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/155392-international-space-station-switches-from-windows-to-linux-for-improved-reliability
<IvarB> woho
<IvarB> linux-in-space
<IvarB> kan du forestille deg frustrasjons-nivået når du får bsod på ISS og prøver å ringe MS support :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: håper de hoster et respitory, det kan umulig bli tregere enn noen av de andre
<lolgnu> IvarB: WIndows-aktivering over telefon med flere minutter delay
<IvarB> er vel ikke flere minutter delay opp til ISS
<lolgnu> aner ikke, har aldri vært der
<RoyK> lyset bruker jo ikke rare tida fra ISS og ned hit...
<IvarB> lolgnu: den henger mellom 404 og 424 km oppe
<IvarB> ergo... ikke så langt ;)
<RoyK> *litt* nærmere enn geostasjonære satellitter ;)
<IvarB> Avg. speed... 7706,6 m/s
<IvarB> hehehe...
<IvarB> kult
<IvarB> hm orbital period er bare 92 minutter
<IvarB> trodde den hang mye roligere enn det gitt
<lolgnu> skulle ønske jeg kunne sitte på med den til texas og så hoppe fallskjerm ned
<RoyK> må jo flytte seg ganske fort når den er så langt nede
<IvarB> 92 minutter på å se hele jorda fra alle kanter liksom
 * pineappl1 føler seg rik! http://bildr.no/view/1612407
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ping
<RoyK> jo-erlend: sendte epost til ibas og spurte litt rundt det gjenopprettingsprogrammet deres - det støtter ext2 og ext3, men ikke ext4...
<RoyK> dvs, det var kanskje ntfs du overskrev?
<lolgnu> RoyK: spør kripos, de har laget sin egen programvare :P
<pineappl1> Heh, noen som klager på at Tromsø politi har sitert kardemommeloven feilaktig på twitter, men ifølge wikipedia er det jo korrekt
<lolgnu> Wikipedia - The ultimate truth
<pineappl1> hehe yeah
<lolgnu> Du vet wikipedia ikke handler om fakta? Men om dokumenterbarhet?
<pineappl1> Noe i den duren ja :P
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Skal muligens titte litt på nettbrett etterpå med en kompis, apple eller samsung og begrunnelse? :P
<lolgnu> Jeg liker samsung, prisene er vanligvis lavere enn Apple, og det er lettere å integrere med mine plattformer
<lolgnu> Jeg har samsung-fjernsyn, samsung laptop, og samsungtelefon
<lolgnu> SÃ¥ jeg er kanskje biased. Men de var de billigste prodkutene som oppfylte mine krav.
<pineappl1> Oki, kommer de siste samsung nettbrettene med stylus?
<lolgnu> Det tror jeg, ref reklamene på fjernsynet
<pineappl1> Har bare vært borte i ipad, fornøyd med den og hvordan menyene og slikt flyter
<pineappl1> oki
<lolgnu> iPad er fine å se på
<lolgnu> Kommer helt an på hva du vil med den
<pineappl1> Han får vel alltids muligheten til å prøve litt før evt kjøp
<pineappl1> Regner med han skal bruke den mest hjemme og til vanlig surfing, sosiale medier o.l.
<lolgnu> Ja
<lolgnu> pineappl1: Jeg ville valgt en med 3g
<pineappl1> Ja, det er kjekt det, kommer til å legge fram mulighetene og hvor praktisk det kan være å ha det for han
<lolgnu> Det argumentet om at telefonen kan dele wifi er elendig
<lolgnu> Batteritiden blir alt for lav da
<pineappl1> Trenger ikke ha et aktivt abonnement på heltid uansett, men fint å ha muligheten
<lolgnu> Onecall har billig tvillingsim
<pineappl1> jaok, Telenor hadde en tilleggspris på 49/mnd elns
<lolgnu> tror det er sånn 29?
<lolgnu> Djuice selgeren kunne ikke tilby meg tvillingsim iallefall (med pakkeabonnement)
<pineappl1> Ok, tror kanskje netcom har samme pris på 29 også
<pineappl1> å? what for? :P
<lolgnu> Han ville selge meg et litt dårligere abonnement, med litt dårligere dekning og litt dårligere kundeservice.
<lolgnu> arti kar
<pineappl1> som han påsto var dårligere? hehe
<lolgnu> Han sa de hadde bra kundeservice, så jeg spør om han har bedre enn onecall, og da begynte han: "Nei, men vi er bare litt dårligere"
<pineappl1> xD!
<lolgnu> Og sånn gikk det
<lolgnu> Til slutt prøvde han å påstå at roaming mellom telenor og network norway kunne ta opptill flere minutter
<lolgnu> jeg ba om kilder
<pineappl1> hehe
<lolgnu> Det ble ikke djuice på meg
<pineappl1> lolgnu: http://knutandregranmo.blogg.no/
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Jeg kjente han.
<lolgnu> wow, du kjente en person med en blogg? gratulerer
<lolgnu> http://rannveigheitmann.blogg.no/ <- jeg kjente henne!
<pineappl1> ja, men det var før han fikk bloggen
<lolgnu> jeg kjente henne før hun fikk bloggen
<lolgnu> hun var 100% ugravid også
<lolgnu> Såvidt jeg merket iallefall, drakk mye på den tiden
<pineappl1> oioi :P
<lolgnu> Hun har flyttet til byen, hvis hun ikke var gravid og hadde type kunne jeg kommet med en flaske inflyttningsvin
<lolgnu> eller, egnetlig hvis hun ikke hadde type
<pineappl1> Det ligger jo magasiner lenger ned på siden med barn og graviditet
<pineappl1> oki
<lolgnu> Jeg skjønner ikke folk som får til ting
<pineappl1> som feks?
<lolgnu> Å ha en leilighet som er ryddig og møbler som matcher
<lolgnu> å ha vognkort, betale regninger
<lolgnu> huske hvor de la momsregnskapet
<pineappl1> fokus?
<lolgnu> fokus, viljestyrke og motivasjon
<pineappl1> Kan være man må til bunns i kjernen til hva som forårsaker de tingene
<lolgnu> mulig
<lolgnu> men jeg får vel levere inn leiekontrakten så de ikke hiver meg ut
<pineappl1> hobby og fokus på en ting av gangen er bra, tror jeg. Alt nytt som popper opp på youtube er der også når man kommer tilbake fra hva man fokuserte på
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> Trenger judo med en psykolog student vett, ikke at jeg tenker gå den retningen! xD
<pineappl1> s/Trenger/Trener
<pineappl1> psykologi*
<pineappl1> Hun er veldig fasinert i dette med ADHD og slikt
<RoyK> pineappl1: hvem klager?
<pineappl1> RoyK: Klager?
<RoyK> 11:04 < pineappl1> Heh, noen som klager på at Tromsø politi har sitert kardemommeloven feilaktig på twitter, men ifølge wikipedia  er det jo korrekt
<pineappl1> RoyK: Aha, to personer i min fb venneliste.
<lolgnu> pineappl1: Hvis hun var psykiaterer ville jeg vært interessert, psykologer prater bare om tull.
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - forskjellen er jo bare at en psykiater har studert medisin på toppen av psykologi...
<lolgnu> RoyK: ja, og vil være mer fokusert på medisiner
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Hun har uansett god bakkekontakt og er veldig flink. Jobber hardt
<RoyK> lolgnu: medisiner er jo skjeldent løsninga, det kan bare hjelpe til litt på veien
<lolgnu> jeg tror min henvisning er spesifik til psykiatrer da
<pineappl1> RoyK: Hun er sterkt imot medisinering
<RoyK> mange er det
<lolgnu> Min forrige lege var det. Min nye lege sier at han liker å skrive ut medisiner for offlabel bruk.
<RoyK> og spesielt benzodiazepiner
<lolgnu> Han sa også at han ville prøvd MASSE annet før han ga meg benzo.
<RoyK> benzo er no dritt
<pineappl1> Hun snakket noe om hva adhd medikamenter inneholdt, og hva det gjorde med forandret adferdsmønster og lignende
<lolgnu> Jeg fikk catapresan mot angst
<lolgnu> første dagene nå har jeg vært helt borte
<pineappl1> og jeg er fasinert over at feks et barn med adhd kan sitte i timesvis og leke med tegning, lekebiler eller lignende, og komme til skolen og oppførselen slår seg helt vrang
<lolgnu> Jeg er litt sånn
<lolgnu> Noen ting klarer jeg å fokusere på, mange ting er helt umulig
<pineappl1> Også at det viser seg at barn med adhd har en veldig sterk kreativ evne
<pineappl1> ok
<pineappl1> Har vært med å være trener i barnegruppa vår, da jeg fikk annsvaret for to barn. En med diagnosen adhd og en uten med antydning(ifølge sjekklista). Det var givende å prøve stemmen litt hvertfall
<pineappl1> Hvordan skal man kommunisere med noen som ikke vil gjøre det man sier? Som setter seg ned på rumpa, begynne å dra i kameratens arm og ruller rundt på bakken, mens du står der og prøver og få kontakt
<pineappl1> De er jo barn, og det finnes ikke dumme elever, bare dumme lærere
<pineappl1> :P
<lolgnu> gi dem sjokolade
<pineappl1> lolgnu: No!!!!
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Har du lest noe om MI?
<lolgnu> MI?
<pineappl1> multiple intelligences
<lolgnu> bare overfladisk informasjon
<pineappl1> Hvordan da?
<pineappl1> Det er vel en slags teori?
<lolgnu> ja, er det ikke en liste med forskjellige "integelienser" og deres attributer?
<pineappl1> ja
<lolgnu> Synes egentlig det er en tåpelig teori
<lolgnu> Begge er unøyaktige modeller
<pineappl1> Det viser seg jo at noen har lettere for tilpasning til feks å lære seg språk
<pineappl1> Eller forstå logikken i matematikk
<lolgnu> Men: "If you judge a duck by its ability to climb trees, it will go its whole life beliving it is dumb"
<pineappl1> Ja, der har du skolesystemet
<lolgnu> Ja, spesped foreleseren min sa at det var litt som å prøve å lære ekkorn å svømme, og ender å klatre i trær.
<pineappl1> Jepp, hvorfor ikke lære dem det de får bruk for? Men hvordan vite hva man får bruk for? Og hvorfor er det mer omtalt hva man ikke klarer enn hva man mestrer?
<lolgnu> Det bør være mer: Hva kan vedkomne, hva liker vedkomne, hvordan kan det brukes til å skape verdier?
<pineappl1> Jepp!
<pineappl1> For hva man liker å drive med henger gjerne sammen med en av de intelligensene med størst utviklingspotensiale
<lolgnu> Jeg er ikke dum, jeg er bare ufokusert
<lolgnu> Hodet mitt er like kaotisk som leiligheten
<pineappl1> Handler skolen mest om å lære elevene matte eller om å lære å høre på og følge strenge autoriteter?
<lolgnu> de gjør ingen av delene spessielt godt
<lolgnu> det jeg lærte var hvordan å unngå og manipulere autoriteter
<pineappl1> Nei, elevene mister respekt og tålmodigheten for systemet kanskje. Og systemet missbruker betydningen av respekt for ofte
<lolgnu> Jobb var så mye enklere, dusj, kle på deg, smil, og gjør som du blir bedt om. Små gjennomførbare oppgaver.
<lolgnu> en liten leilighet og 60-70 timers jobb i uken hadde vært befriende
<lolgnu> HUsker uker der jeg hadde 30 timer på skolen og 45 på jobb
<lolgnu> var litt kjørt når jeg kom hjem
<pineappl1> :P
<lolgnu> Men 15000 utbetalt i måneden uten utgifter var ganske greit
<Mathias> oh noez
<Mathias> ETA har endret seg til 14. og 15.
<pineappl1> Mathias: Har pc'en havna på havaristen? :P
<lolgnu> Mathias: eta på hva?
<Mathias> pakken
<pineappl1> Estimated et eller anner?
<Mathias> tror jeg sover til torsdaf
<pineappl1> annet*
<Mathias> g
<Mathias> estimates time to arrival
<lolgnu> 13 dager til min amerikanske kjæreste kommer på besøk!
<Mathias> d*
<Mathias> <-- tlf
<Mathias> natta!
<lolgnu> Hun er computer scientist, så hun kan installere windows på maskina mi
<pineappl1> :)
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Det trengs jo :)
 * pineappl1 venter på svar på sms om det blir noe oslo tur for å se på nettbrett
<pineappl1> Megastore lørenskog stenger vel ikke med en gang(?)
<lolgnu> Er det den største?
<lolgnu> har litt lyst å dra dit
<pineappl1> Ingen anelse om den er størst, men jeg syns den var stor nok. Også kanskje lefdal på alnasenteret for å titte
<lolgnu> ja, for det er jo ikke samme butikken med andre farger
<pineappl1> kvakvak :P
<pineappl1> (fredag åpent 10:00-21:00)
<pineappl1> elkjøp altså
<lolgnu> kort åpningstid
<pineappl1> De ansatte vil vel sikkert ha litt fredagskveld også
<Atluxity> er det ikke det vi har svensker til? :P
<lolgnu> Jeg klarer å gå hjem fra jobb 24, drikke meg full, og være tilabek på jobb 8 på lørdag
<shazzr> lolgnu: Hvordan blir servicen din da? ;)
<lolgnu> shazzr: Ypperlig, kjeder meg litt mindre når de gamle damene skal ha melk og sjokolade
<lolgnu> delige med den jobbe var at de hadde all mat man trenger for å komme i form
<lolgnu> baconburger, pølser, baguetter
<lolgnu> fritrystekte ting
<RoyK> friterte pølser?
<lolgnu> pølsebiter og pomfri
<IvarB> ser det er rundt lunchtider igjen ja
<IvarB> :P
 * pineappl1 har brus-søl på skjermen enda, fra TG!
<RoyK> prøvd med vann og klut?
<RoyK> ;)
<pineappl1> nei! :P kanskje jeg skulle det? :P
<RoyK> kanskje...
<pineappl1> hehe
<IvarB> http://www.finn.no/finn/mc/new/object?finnkode=41061762
<IvarB> åh jeg har så sykt lyst på denne
<lolgnu> Jeg får ikke lov til å låne Ducatien til en kompis
<Mathias> RoyK: regner med du mener lite vann og mye klut :P
<Mathias> skal ikke mye fuktighet til
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> men nok vann, da, bare ikke det drypper
<lolgnu> jeg sparket en bøtte med vann så det kom vann på eee-skjermen til dama
<lolgnu> det var bare å skru opp, tørke, så var den helt fin
<lolgnu> i en hel uke før hun knuste skjermen
<Mathias> lol :P
<Mathias> vann bringer ulykker når det gjelder elektronikk
<lolgnu> nei
<lolgnu> elektrolytene og annet piss i vann gjør det
<Mathias> men nå, siden verden har bestemt seg for å bråke midt på lyse natta, blir det top gear
<lolgnu> Mathias: hah, hører høy musikk, du er ikke naboen min? :P
<Mathias> jeg hører: unger som skriker, en kompressor, en høyttrykkspyler, en støvsuger, en spikerpistol, en bil som står å bakker
<lolgnu> neppe her
 * pineappl1 har fått gratistur til danmark :O
<pineappl1> tss :P
 * Mathias har en gratistur til ikke-sovelandet
<pineappl1> Hvorhvor?
 * pineappl1 kommer ikke på hvilket  sted som var kjent for det
<Mathias> her....
<pineappl1> nordnorge?
<pineappl1> -*
<RoyK> vestfinnmark er da kos? :D
<Mathias> RoyK: jeg bor i øst-finnmark :P
<IvarB> huff da
<IvarB> ghetto-finnmark
<Atluxity> russland
<RoyK> Mathias: ah - ja.. rota litt
 * RoyK har ikke vært nord for tromsø, med unntak av en tur til ny-ålesund i fjor sommer
<RoyK> dvs aldri finnmark
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> du får fly med widerøe
<Malinux> widerøe <3
<Mathias> sightseeing express
<Malinux> Dash-8 <3 <3
<Malinux> Dash-8-300 er penest
<RoyK> Malinux: twin-otter-<3?
<Malinux> ja, twin-otter eller Dash-6 er jo veldig <3 , men Widerøe har faset ut sine :(
<Malinux> De hadde jo Dash-7 en periode også med 4 motorer
<lolgnu> Jeg har ikke vært nord for hammerfest tror jeg
<lolgnu> karasjokk er vel lengre sør?
<Malinux> karasjokk er i allle fall lengere øst enn Tromsø
<Mathias> snart sier det også pang
<lolgnu> Malinux: lol?
<lolgnu> Malinux: karakeino er i finnmark
<lolgnu> troms er nesten søringer
<RoyK> tok et fly fra longyearbyen til ny-Ã¥lesund i fjor - bittelite - tror det var plass til 14 passasjerer med inntil 20kg bagasje hver
<lolgnu> Det oppsto feil ved behandling av: fglrx-installer_12.104-0ubuntu1_amd64.changes
<lolgnu> dpkg vil ikke instalere changelogen :/
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> dpkg -x ?
<Malinux> lolgnu: veit at Tromsø er lengere sør, men selv om noe er lengere øst kan det jo tenkes det er noe mer nord også
<lolgnu> dpkg -i *
<RoyK> apt-get install -y \*
<RoyK> :D
<lolgnu> får ikke til å installere drivere
<Malinux> i følge google maps ligger TRomsø og Karasjokk ca like langt nord
<RoyK> kirkenes ligger 4 grader lenger nord enn tromsø... ikke stort
<RoyK> karasjok 11 grader sør for tromsø...
<lolgnu> oO
<lolgnu> karasjokk er så sinnsykt kaldt
<Malinux> 11 grader er ikke stort
<lolgnu> Innlandet lurer meg kanskje
<lolgnu> Var i finnland utfor kautokeino
<lolgnu> -30C, da var det kaldt å røyke og pisse
<Malinux> RoyK: en sånn her du fløy med? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dornier_Do_228
<Malinux> det er ofte kaldere i innlandet enn langs kysten, men det føles gjerne kaldere langs kysten
<Mathias> lolgnu: prøv å spytt i -35 :P
<RoyK> Malinux: stemmer
<lolgnu> Mathias: Jeg hadde på meg 20 par sokker siden det var kaldt inni bilen
<Mathias> hahahaha
<Malinux> kult
<lolgnu> jeg skulle ønske jeg kunne slå av den der idiotiske "rull-opp-vindu" funksjonen
<Mathias> derfor man har naturlig isolasjon *kremt*
<lolgnu> jeg kjører aldri en bil som ikke er min igjen
<RoyK> Malinux: var du interessert i den ruteren?
<lolgnu> Jeg trenger gigabit n-ruter
<Malinux> RoyK: ja
<Malinux> men kommer vel til å kjøpe meg en selv etterhvert
<lolgnu> Jeg må bare finne den beste som støtter dd-wrt
<Malinux> :D
<lolgnu> min 24 ports d-link switch bråker "litt" for mye
<pineappl1> Pokker, aldersgrense på 23 år!
<pineappl1> Ikke noe "cruise" på meg
<lolgnu> pineappl1: søk om fritak
<Malinux> ja, det er ikke uvanlig med 23årsgrense på sånt :S
<pineappl1> Kanskje jeg skal kjøre foreldra mine til Oslo isteden, gjør vel samme nytten :D
<lolgnu> norske veier føles nesten som en båt
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Ja, og det er morsomt med alle de rare veiene som finnes i sentrum
<pineappl1> Hvis man ikke har noe bestemt sted man skal til vel og merke
<lolgnu> Kjører sjeldent i sentrum
<pineappl1> Vet hvordan jeg kommer meg til Oslo S og Sentrum parkeringshus da
<pineappl1> Har  kjørt en del i sentrum på Grønland, men bare på natterstid
<Malinux> ikke dårlig
<pineappl1> :D
<lolgnu> pineappl1: kjør rett fram og til venstre?
<lolgnu> aner ikke hva sentrum parkeringshus er da...
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Vel.. :P Er ikke alltid jeg finner der jeg eller, men
<RoyK> Malinux: hører http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=626343&gclid=CMeq0PC8i7cCFUt8cAodmjcAmQ skal funke greit med openwrt - den er jo ikke akkurat dyr heller...
<lolgnu> RoyK: ikke 5ghz og ikke gigabit?
<RoyK> lolgnu: nei - finnes nok bedre ting
<RoyK> Malinux: bare finn noe som ser greit ut - som lolgnu sier, kan det være greit med 5GHz, spesielt i tett befolka strøk
<Malinux> den så ikke mye pen ut
<Malinux> ja, jeg har lyst på 5Ghz, men
<Malinux> hva når alle har 5Ghz, da kan jeg jo bytte tilbake til 2,4Ghz
<Mathias> da øker du signalstyrken >:D
<Mathias> spy ut et par watt
<lolgnu> du kan bruke begge to
<lolgnu> folk burde skru ned signalstyrken
<RoyK> Malinux: hjelper lite å øke signalstyrken bare på aksesspunktet - må jo øke på pc også...
<Malinux> ja. trenger ikke grille hjernen min for å overdøve andre nett
<Mathias> RoyK: Mathias*
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=746258 skal visst virke http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/asus/rt-n56u
<RoyK> Malinux: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start <-- lista er ganske omfattende ;)
<Mathias> openwrt <3
<Malinux> ja, får bare opp not found når jeg går til den openwrt-wikien
<Malinux> 404 Not Found
<Malinux> File not found.
<Mathias> funker fint her
<RoyK> huh? funker her også
<Malinux> ok, ikke her :)
<Malinux> får fortsatt File not found
<Malinux> men tja, dne virker med open-wrt
<Malinux> så det kan være noe
<Malinux> den ASUS-routeren
<RoyK> fin nok?
<Malinux> ja, den ser fin ut også har den både 2.4 og 5Ghz
<RoyK> og gigE
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men får vel bare halvparten av de 300 trådløst?
<RoyK> og så er den svart \o/
<Malinux> ja :D
<Malinux> må jo sjekke ut hva som passer der jeg havner, men sotr passer jo til alt
<RoyK> ellers kan du jo alltids henge den bak sofaen
<Malinux> kommer helt an på hvordan sofaen blir stående osv
<Malinux> skal definitivt ikke ha en overfyllt leilighet full av drit oppetter veggene i alle fall
<RoyK> hvor er det du tenker å kjøpe?
<RoyK> kanskje greit å kjøpe noe i nærheten av marka ;)
<Malinux> tenker  kjøpe noe der man får ting for mellom 1.0 og 1.5
<Malinux> og ja, helst i nærheten av Marka. aller helst i nærheten av østmarka
<Malinux> ellers er jo denne fin, men er mest sannsynlig for dyr og ligger alt for langt unna marka: http://www.finn.no/finn/realestate/homes/object?finnkode=38114610&sort=6&areaId=20061  :p
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> men mye fint rundt bøler og sånt, da
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men ser på steder som haugenstua også
<RoyK> romsås har visst blitt pussa opp for en haug med millioner
<RoyK> mye fin skog rundt der også
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> oi, er visst en leilighet i samme blokka her veninna mi bor til salgs
<Malinux> men uten noe særlig utsikt
<Mathias> bedre med innsikt enn utsikt :P
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> kanskje fint for Mathias ?
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje
<Mathias> men jeg foretrekker stalking på nett
<Malinux> ok. er du dreven nettstalker?
<Mathias> nei :\ :P
<Mathias> men jeg har stalker.pl i irssi da :D
<Malinux> hva gjør den da?
<Mathias> samler opp hostmask, nick, username/ident og sammenligner de
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> ser ut som at grunnen til at jeg får file not found og sånt på de wikiesidene er at
<Malinux> går jeg til wiki.openwrt.org
<Malinux> da havner jeg på routeren her
<Mathias> rofl
<Malinux> så hvordan kan det skje?! :S
<Mathias> wiki.openwrt.org has address 188.40.166.25
<Mathias> og hva sier "host wiki.openwrt.org" hos deg?
<Malinux> skriver jeg ip-en kommer jeg til en side hvor det står: sugbsignal.org 404 If you think this is wrong, contact us
<Malinux> får samme ip. om jeg skriver host wiki.openwrt.org
<Mathias> her og kommer den opp når jeg går rett på ipen
<Mathias> men rart
<Malinux> ja. veldig rart. det skjer jo ikke på db.no osv
<Malinux> men når det gjelder data, så er det lite som forbauser meg mer
<Malinux> jeg burde skrevet en bok som het noe slikt som: Why I hate computers and why I can't live without them
<Malinux> hm, bruker jeg chrome i stedet for firefox, så kommer jeg inn på den wiki-sida
<RoyK> merkelig...
 * RoyK bruker ff
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> så hva har jeg på av extensions som fucker opp
<Malinux> adblock plus
<RoyK> hm. bruker den selv
<Malinux> hm
<Mathias> abp skal ikke endre dns
<Malinux> jeg har disse listene: fanboy's adblock list, norsk adblock liste og easylist
<Malinux> eh, adblockliste
<Malinux> pussig, etter jeg satte adblock pluss på igjen, så forsvant liksom problemet
<Mathias> hahaha
<Malinux> ja, en skal ikke forstå alt
<Malinux> men nå blir Malinux borte litt. Er ting som heter vaskeopp og støvsuge her
<Malinux> :D
<Mathias> huff
<Mathias> er sånt man har bestemødre til :D
 * Malinux har ingen bestemeødre, så får jeg være det sjøl
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> du får skaffe deg en da :P
<Malinux> besteveninna mi er bortreist
<pineappl1> Hva er fordelene med OpenWRT? Mener jeg har hørt om det før
<lolgnu> pineappl1: du kan snu bilder opp-ned
 * pineappl1 lurer ikke lenger.
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Høres praktisk ut!
<Malinux> jeg kan snu bilder opp ned med image viewer.
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> du kan tweake routeren noe sinnsykt, og du kan kjøre masse rart på den
<pineappl1> Bortsett fra at det er en linux plattform med all e de mulighetene som er i linux i seg selv, er det et eget grensesnitt med plugins og stuff, er det ikke?
<Malinux> men eksempler på ting man kan gjøre som er kjekt?
<Malinux> om man kan kjøre packman på den, så blir det vel mer gimmick liksom
<Mathias> snmp, web-server, mail-server, vpn-server/klient, og mye mer :P
<lolgnu> Hadde vært kult hvis jeg klarte å rute ps3en til usa
<Malinux> hihi
<lolgnu> men la de andre portene være normale
<Mathias> lolgnu: kan du vel
<lolgnu> norsk netflix er ikke noe morro
<pineappl1> Mathias: Det er greit nok, men kommer den ikke med et ferdig webgrensesnitt?
<Mathias> jo
<pineappl1> Kjører den på apache2?
<Mathias> Luci iirc
<pineappl1> :P
<Mathias> LuCI var det
<pineappl1> Lua :P
<Mathias> og en morsom ting, man kan lage dns aliaser, noe som er <3
<Mathias> og om radioen på routeren støtter det (noe den sikkert gjør) kan du bruke den som repeater/ha flere SSID/trådløs klient
<pineappl1> Mathias: Hva er hensikten med dns aliaser om du kan endre på hostfilen?
<Mathias> da gjelder det jo for hele nettverket
<Mathias> og du kan peke reklameservere mot noe annet :P
<Mathias> kan faktisk også kjøre irc-bouncer på den, lol
<pineappl1> Ja, men man kan sette opp flere subnet?
<pineappl1> Om man har foreldre som ikke ønsker de dns aliasene jeg setter opp?
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> funker det?
<Mathias> rm -rf /foreldre
<pineappl1> hehe, hva ligger der? :D
<Mathias> pengesluken
<pineappl1> skjønte ikke :P
<Mathias> aka mamma
<pineappl1> Ja, eller pengekilde
<Mathias> ehmmmmm, nei
<pineappl1> Får meg ikke til å se annerledes på det, har nettopp fått spandert nye dekk på bilen! Bortkjemt
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> hehe
<Mathias> hun har lånt minst 20000 av meg, og er skyldig MINST 50000 i bidrag
<Mathias> og har inkasso på 600000>
<pineappl1> hehe åja, det stemmer det
<pineappl1> Bra du  fikk kjøpt deg pc nå da
<pineappl1> :P
<Mathias> inkassobyråene burde ta et bilde av henne og sette det på hver eneste regning
<Mathias> fint skrekkeksempel
 * pineappl1 er på windows, må reboote
<pineappl1> hehe
<Mathias> jeg og, har ikke trengt en reboot på 16 timer nå
<Mathias> er nesten rart
<Mathias> men windows update truer med en restart om 1 dag
<Mathias> selvom jeg restarter saken to ganger om dagen
<pineappl1> hehe
<pineappl1> Windows update er ikke god, er mafian!
<pineappl1> sånn!
<Mathias> så raskt?
<Mathias> omg
<Mathias> tar jo minst 20 minutter her :\
<pineappl1> Japp, superfast boot med debian
<pineappl1> :D
<pineappl1> Bruker xinit og awesome wm
<pineappl1> Tror jeg bruker lenger tid på å boote opp windowsen igjen
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> Mathias: Fikk hjelp her på kanalen til å sette opp et raid-5, men mangler en siste disk for at det skal være komplett
<pineappl1> Men har data på den siste disken min jeg ikke vil kvitte meg med
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/PLiR
<pineappl1> /proc/mdstat
<pineappl1> Har ikke vært noe særlig borte i det, skulle lest meg opp på det.
<Mathias> ikke jeg heller :P
<pineappl1> Det er 3 stk 2 TB disker jeg skulle hatt i et raid-5
<pineappl1> Ok, nå bruker jeg garantert feil fagterminologi, men uansett, to av diskene er satt opp. Den ene kan jeg lagre på, den andre er reserve(tror jeg). Kan jeg endre oppsettet på de to slik at jeg kan overføre det resterende jeg har på den siste disken til de to diskene i raid?
<Mathias> kjøp inn 2 tb RAM!
<pineappl1> RAM!
<shazzr> Prøver å sette opp en Asus EEE Box med Openbox. Funker som smurt, men hver gang jeg logger inn, roteres skjermen 90 grader CCW. Må kjøre randr -o normal. Prøvde å legge det til i autostartfila sammen med tin2 og skype, men akkurat randr-kommandoen vil den ikke kjøre. Tips?
<Mathias> shazzr: satt riktig display da?
<pineappl1> Finne ut hva som kjøres i hvilken rekkefølge? hm
<shazzr> pineappl1: Ja. Men hvordan?
<Mathias> DISPLAY=:0 randr -o normal
<shazzr> Mathias: Funker om jeg starter et terminalvindu og kjører manuelt
<Mathias> prøvd den?
<pineappl1> shazzr: Ingen anelse :P
<shazzr> Mathias: skal. thanks.
<Mathias> kan vel også sette det i randr, men orker ikke lete opp :P
<shazzr> Mathias: Funka ikke. :S
<Mathias> prøv --display :0 da
<pineappl1> Oppstartsprogrammer har jeg aldri skjønt, bruker awesome wm, så jeg bruker rc.lua for det det er verdt
<pineappl1> O:-)
<lolgnu> Jeg hater programmer under boot
<lolgnu> jeg vil ha bare minimum -> x -> alt annet
<pineappl1> Eller såkate cron jobber. Skulle ha lagt til fstrim der egentlig
<pineappl1> såkalte*
<RoyK> pineappl1: så en artikkel for ei stund siden som sammenlina discard (mount-opsjon til extN) med fstrim, og den konkluderte med at fstrim er å foretrekke
<Mathias> http://www.therestartpage.com/
<pineappl1> RoyK: Ja, tror jeg så en slik artikkel også, men da fikk jeg ikke til å installere fstrim
<pineappl1> Men nå funker det hvertfall
<pineappl1> :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> så over raidet til hjemmeserveren til en kompis her nettopp - hadde visst glemt å sette på mail forward av mail til root
<pineappl1> Men RoyK tror du det er mulig det jeg beskrev med å utvide kapasiteten for lagring på de to diskene som nå er i raidet for så å legge over data'ene fra den siste disken, og så sette det opp som raid-5?
<RoyK> ene rotdisken (en av to i et speil) og to av datadiskene i et raid5 (+ spare) var fillete, dårlige sektorer og annet skrømt - konverterte til raid-6 og venter vel bare på at han skal klare å sope sammen penger til nye :P
<RoyK> litt greit at det ikke gikk en disk først :P
<pineappl1> aha :)
<pineappl1> Fikk besøk av en kompis i sta, han skjønte ikke mye av pc'en min
<RoyK> hehe - mamma, som har bikka 60, bruker linux på skolen hun jobber, sier det funker omtrent som å bruke windows :P
<pineappl1> Omtrent som windows ja :)
<pineappl1> kult
<pineappl1> Er det lett å bli rik på bitcoins om dagen? Hva kan man kjøpe for dem? :P
<RoyK> tror det er litt gambling
<RoyK> å kjøpe seg inn på topp er skjelden god butikk
<pineappl1> aja, an som skrev «yee, har ca 200 kr som grafikkortet mitt har produsert vha bitcoin»
<pineappl1> en*
 * pineappl1 har ikke satt seg inn i bc enda
<pineappl1> Hvis man produserer sine egne penger, så hørtes det jo greit ut
<shazzr> Skjermrotasjonsproblemer løst. Hadde noe rotasjonsgreier i Unity som av en eller annen grunn ble kjørt. Fjernet og fikset.
<IvarB> hm fikk plutselig lyst på løksuppe
<pineappl1> shazzr: SÃ¥ bra (:
<RoyK> shazzr: bare løfta skjermen og snudde den?
<shazzr> RoyK: Hadde vært litt for enkelt. :)
<RoyK> :)
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/ZMKN
<pineappl1> o.O
<RoyK> jaha?
<RoyK> hva gjør du med bfgminer?
<pineappl1> Prøver å forstå bitcoins
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> vanskelig å "konvertere" en ubuntu server til en router?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> bare å stappe inn et nettkort og sette på ip-forward
<RoyK> og så kanskje litt nat-magi
<pineappl1> dhcp, dns og en caching proxy?
<RoyK> dns er ikke så nøye
<RoyK> dhcp er greit om det skal nattes
<Mathias> fant et søtt usb-nettverkskort :p
<pineappl1> ok:)
<RoyK> squid om nettilgangen er dvask
<Mathias> tenker hjemmesentral>craptop>openwrt>suxel>datamaskin
<RoyK> ellers kan jo ofte squid gjøre ting tregere (om boksen er treg eller internettilgangen er rask osv)
<pineappl1> ja, leste en tutorial med squid en gang. Kjekt med youtube feks?
<RoyK> rimelig enkelt å sette opp squid som transparent proxy
<RoyK> Mathias: start med å installere dhcp-server og sett opp nat
 * Mathias trengee ikke proxy :p
<RoyK> på godt nett, vil kanskje proxyen sinke ting
<RoyK> Mathias: laptop som ruter?
<Mathias> trenger vel ikke nat om jeg lar openwrt'en "stå" for alt det andre?
<RoyK> nei, men det gjør ting litt lettere
<Mathias> får cascade da :p
<RoyK> ellers må du inn og endre rutingtabeller til nytt nett bak ruteren din
<RoyK> ja, kaskade nat funker normalt greit
<RoyK> med mindre noen begynner med SIP eller noe annet skrømt
<Mathias> jeg har jo allerede en router i cascade :o
<Mathias> :p*
<RoyK> SIP og H.323 og sånt er ganske vanskelige å ha med å gjøre med NAT
<Mathias> tenker at craptopen har litt bedre evner enn wrt54gl :p
<RoyK> garantert :)
<Mathias> spesielt når jeg laster ned på full guffe
<Mathias> da har wrt'en en tendens til å henge og slenge litt
<RoyK> wrt54gl burde takle 54Mbps ganske grept
<RoyK> ganske greit, evt
<Mathias> har to AP i huset selvom en tredjedel av det hadde dekt huset + naboene
<Mathias> begge er 54 mbit :p
<pineappl1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItHNarKluUg
<lolgnu> Dette blir vel tredje gang jeg spør, men kan jeg ha roaming mellom AP på forskjellige nettverk?
<lolgnu> nettlinjer
<Mathias> ja og nei
<lolgnu> for jeg har en en nabo i tredje etasje
<lolgnu> jeg har to linjer selv
<RoyK> lolgnu: tja - har vel svart på dette før
<lolgnu> fjerde etasje, jeg er i andre
<lolgnu> RoyK: Mine nye angsttabletter gjør meg litt glemsk
<RoyK> lolgnu: du kan ha en reservelink, men du får ikke brukt begge (eller alle) samtidig med mindre du har en vettug rutingprotokoll i begge ender, noe du neppe har
<RoyK> lolgnu: med linux kan du sette opp en backup-link - se http://www.lartc.org/
<Mathias> du kan fint roame mellom de, men da tryner alt av nettverkstilkoblinger
<lolgnu> da ville 3g hatt samme nytten
<RoyK> om det er en ubuntu-sak eller dd-wrt eller noe, spiller ikke noen rolle - mesteparten av LARTC er gamle greier
<pineappl1> Syns det var en stilig, men samtidig litt merkelig sang!
 * RoyK liker ikke voicebox
<RoyK> bedre med ekte stemme - knørving (eller "forbedring") av stemme er en forbanna uting
<pineappl1> Var det som gjorde den kul syns nå jeg :P
<RoyK> ja, du synes vel det :P
<pineappl1> Jepp :D
<pineappl1> Men når jeg endelig får adda den siste disken til raidet, øker plassen til 4TB og 1 disk i spare?
<pineappl1> Kanksje jeg kan få lånt en disk midlertidig. Eller kanskje jeg skulle prøvd å kjøpe en disk imorgen
<lolgnu> pineappl1: hvor stor er disken?
<RoyK> pineappl1: pastebin /proc/mdstat
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Har 3 stk 2TB disker, 2 av dem er allerede i ukomplett raid-5
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/JPCM
<lolgnu> pineappl1: så da har du allerede 4tb plass?
<RoyK> er jo bare to disker der
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Nei, har 2TB plass med 2stk 2TB disker i raid 5
<lolgnu> pineappl1: ah, da er det et komplett raid
<pineappl1> RoyK: Ja, har fremdeles data på den siste
<RoyK> ja, to disker i et "degraded" raid-5
<lolgnu> trodde du kjørte med to disker med en missing
<lolgnu> pineappl1: mv -R
<pineappl1> RoyK: jaoki
<RoyK> eller rsync -avPHA
<pineappl1> For hva?
<RoyK> flytte data
<pineappl1> Fra hvor til hvor?
<RoyK> til raidet
<RoyK> sånn at du kan bruke den siste 2TB-disken til å få redundans
<pineappl1> Er ikke mer plass i raidet
<RoyK> er det ikke noe du kan kaste?
<RoyK> lite vits med et degradert raid, egentlig
<lolgnu> pineappl1: gzip det 1000 ganger!
<pineappl1> Disken som skulle vært med i raidet: /dev/sda1              118G   89G   30G  76% /media/disk-1
<pineappl1> Raidet: /dev/mapper/raid-data  1.8T  1.7T  136G  93% /data
<pineappl1> Filesystem             Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<RoyK> pineappl1: eh - du kan ikke boote fra raid-5
<pineappl1> RoyK: ?
<RoyK> pineappl1: nei, du kan ikke boote fra raid-5
<RoyK> pineappl1: har du rota på sda1?
<pineappl1> ok, prøver jeg på det noe sted?
<RoyK> eller hvor er rota?
<RoyK> pastebin df -h
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/ECFK skal bli
<RoyK> ok, da vil nok sda[12] bli litt for små til å legges til raidet
<pineappl1> åja, jeg tok feil disk av den som skulle inn i raider
<pineappl1> raidet*
<RoyK> hvor store er sd[bc]?
<pineappl1> hæ?
<RoyK> 2TB ser det ut til
<RoyK> sdb og sdc
<RoyK> så du får ikke brukt sda i det raidet, den er jo bare 1TB
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/diNe
<pineappl1> fdisk -l
<RoyK> pineappl1: ja, så sd[bcd] er 2TB
<pineappl1> Jupp, [listeform,vel,ogmerke] :)
<RoyK> og sdd1 virker rimelig full
<RoyK> prøv å rydde litt
<RoyK> eller kjøp en ny disk :P
<RoyK> en WD Red på 2TB koster deg
<RoyK> 800 riksdaler
<pineappl1> RoyK: Ja, og alt innholdet fra disker er fra siste TG, så det er kjipt å droppe det :P
<pineappl1> Trenger en sata controller også
<RoyK> du får noe billig på komplett eller noe
<RoyK> eller ebay
<pineappl1> i svensk valuta, om jeg ikke gidder å bestille :P
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Port-eSATA-SATA-PCI-Express-Combo-RAID-Controller-Card-2-2-/140905142210?pt=US_Computer_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item20ce99d7c2
<pineappl1> Men når jeg får lagt den til, er det vel 4TB ledig med plass, så jeg får lagt inn dataene igjen? Det er kun den ene disken som står i "reserve" ?
<RoyK> har noen av disse - funker greit
<RoyK> pineappl1: det er det som kalles redundans
<RoyK> pineappl1: du kan sikkert gamble på at diskene dine aldri tryner, men det vil de, tro meg ;)
<pineappl1> ikke "ledig", men "kapasitet" mente jeg
<pineappl1> ah ja ok
<pineappl1> ja, har vært borti det et par ganger :P
<RoyK> derfor bruker man ekstra disker for å tåle at noe tryner
<pineappl1> mhm
<RoyK> har kanskje noen brukte WD Black-disker jeg vil kvitte meg med snart
<RoyK> må bare få bytta til de de hitachi-diskene jeg har liggende
<RoyK> pineappl1: interessert?
<pineappl1> ja kanskje det =) Spørs hvor mye du skal ha for en da? :)
<RoyK> gi bud
<RoyK> de støtter ikke scterc, men det er igjen etpar år med fabrikkgaranti på dem
<pineappl1> Oki, hm
<RoyK> og spinner på 7k2
<lolgnu> hva koster de, og hvor mange?
<pineappl1> :)
<RoyK> som sagt - gi bud
<RoyK> har fire, må bare få dem ut av raidet først
<lolgnu> 2tb?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> WD2001FASS
 * RoyK finner fram skrutrekkeren
<lolgnu> RoyK: skrueløst kabinett ftw
<RoyK> ja, men har ikke noe hotplug i den boksen her
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg kjøper diskene har jeg ikke råd til icy-boxen, hvis jeg kjøper icy-boxen har jeg ikke råd til skruene
<lolgnu> med mindre jeg skriver reiseregning
<pineappl1> RoyK: Vanskelig å gi bud, jeg skal til oslo på mandag igjen
<pineappl1> Kan alltids kjøre tog, men tror kanskje det er litt sent akkurat nå mtp hjemreisen også :P
<lolgnu> jeg er heller ikke noe flink å gi bud
 * pineappl1 tok feil, går rekker toget hjem
<pineappl1> -går*
 * pineappl1 kan være på Oslo S til midnatt, men vil helst ta halv ett toget hjem igjen for å slippe og vente til kl 0731
<lolgnu> pineappl1: hvor tar du tog til?
<pineappl1> Mysen <--> Oslo S
<pineappl1> Hvis jeg hiver meg i bilen nå, så rekker jeg 5 på toget  med 1 time reisetid
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Skal du kidnappe meg nå?
<Mathias> jeg skal kidnappe deg :D
<lolgnu> pineappl1: jeg bare vurderte om jeg gadd å kjøre deg hjem :P
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Da skal du være gavmild med drivstoffet tror jeg om du bor i nærheten av oslo :P
<lolgnu> jeg aner ikke hvor mysen er
<pineappl1> Jeg bruker vel omtrenlig 1 time akkurat og 47min til Sarpsborg herfra
<pineappl1> omtrent*
<lolgnu> der har jeg vært tror jeg
<pineappl1> Mysen == Momarkedet
<lolgnu> husker aldri hvor jeg har vært
<pineappl1> Travbane
<Mathias> lolgnu: jeg husker jo ikke hvilken planet jeg er på da
<pineappl1> Jeg husker aldri hvor jeg har vært , men jegfinner mange ganger tilbake likevel, merkelig nok :)
<Mathias> jeg har en bedriten/super retningssans
<Mathias> har også et internt kompass...
<lolgnu> nå har jeg lært meg retningene i norge og sverige
<lolgnu> finnland går alltid galt
<lolgnu> drittland
<Mathias> finland ja
<Mathias> ikke vanskelig å kjøre der :p
<pineappl1> bedriten er det motsatte av super det Mathias? Hvis man skjønner man har tatt feil, så bare snur man se 180 grader :P
<Mathias> pineappl1: tja
<Mathias> jeg har en tendens til å pkukke ut enten helt fine ruter, eller så plukker jeg ut den jævligste man kan ta
<pineappl1> Fatter svinger somr egel andre veien av enden der hvor bilen står parkert på kjøpesentere :P
<pineappl1> hehe
<Mathias> kjøpesentere ja
<Mathias> ikke helvette om jeg går inn i et igjen
<pineappl1> hehe, rulletrapp opp og rulletrapp ned! :D
<pineappl1> fatter syns sandvika var forjævlig :P
<Mathias> jeg får bare en trang til å gå ut igjen :p
<RoyK> ok, én disk frigjort
<geirha> Det er derfor data-/hifi-/spill-buttikene går best når de er like ved utgangene
<pineappl1> geirha: hehe :)
<Mathias> geirha: ja :p
<lolgnu> pineappl1: kan ikke du gi et bud
<Mathias> og de gangene jeg er i oslo tvinges jeg til å kjøpe klær
<pineappl1> lolgnu: du først :P
<Mathias> så om dere ser kloremerker på gulvene i oslo vet dere hvorfor
<RoyK> pineappl1: 450?
<pineappl1> Mathias: Det er så mange
<RoyK> pineappl1: er jo 7k2, selv om den er brukt
<pineappl1> RoyK: ja, helt klart deal!
<RoyK> så tar det bare 16 timer før raidet er på ny disk :P
<pineappl1> Trenger en sata  controller også, men det kan jeg kanskje stikke på teknikmagasinet å finne
<RoyK> men raid-6 er jo ganske sikkert åkke som :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: de har ikke sånt
<RoyK> pineappl1: digital impuls eller ymse småsjapper kan ha
<Mathias> RoyK: kan du regne ut hvor mye plass jeg taper på 10 3tb i raid6? prøvde selv men er litt usikker :p
<lolgnu> Mathias: 2x3
<lolgnu> 6tb
<RoyK> 6TB eller 6*0,9TiB
<RoyK> TiB er hva linux rapoprterer
<RoyK> rapporterer
<lolgnu> RoyK: wow, hvordan klarte du 3 + 3 så fort?
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh
<RoyK> lolgnu: kom hit og gnu med lagringserfaringa di, så får vi se hvordan kampen blir ;)
<Mathias> bra, da kom jeg fram til noenlunde riktig svar selv :p
<pineappl1> RoyK: Når og hvor er det mulig å treffe deg?
<RoyK> pineappl1: når er du i byen?
<pineappl1> Kan være i byen til midnatt, eller på mandag etter matten
<RoyK> men når kommer du?
<RoyK> skal på deLillos-teater i morra rundt seks - er i sentrum litt før det
<pineappl1> ok, kan hende jeg og en kompis turer på megastore imorgen, kan jo prøve å time det og kjøre innom sentrum
<RoyK> pineappl1: se pm
<pineappl1> RoyK: Har ikke fått noe pm enda
<RoyK> balle - starta rebuild av raidet og to disker viser sektorfeil
<RoyK> får se om jeg får erstatta skiten som dør nå
<Mathias> *vente*
<RoyK> Mathias: ?
<Mathias> *vente*
<Mathias> minuttene går så sakte
<Mathias> føles som timer
<Mathias> timer føles som uker
<Mathias> dager føles som år
<Atluxity> du snakker som om du holder på å oppdatere windows
<Mathias> jeg venter på pakkene :P
<Mathias> og jeg oppdaterer ikke windows atm
<Mathias> eller, tror ikke det
<Mathias> vettafaen hva den loker med
<Atluxity> jeg leker med DavMail, søtt å få outlook til å snakke ordentlig
<RoyK> Mathias: bør jo gå greit med ubuntu-repos
<Mathias> ?
<RoyK> er det ubbunt du oppdaterer?
<Mathias> jeg sitter fortsatt i windouche
<Mathias> men man er jo faen ikke sikker på om den oppdaterer, DoSer naboen eller laster ned porr
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-11
<RoyK> brrp
<RoyK> hrmf
<lolgnu> hrmf
 * Mathias venter og prøver å ikke lage fler netsplits
<RoyK> dag
<IvarB> ettermid...
<pineapplr> ohai
<shazzr> Finnes det en grei tutorial for installasjon av java slik at det virker med Danske Bank og SR-Bank? Har ei svigermor i nakken etter at jeg kuppa maskinen hennes med Ubuntu. :p
<pineapplr> RoyK: Er konserten idag gratis? Og hvem var det som skulle opptre?
<RoyK> konsert?
<Malinux> MaliNOK er min pengeenhet
<Malinux> Malinske kroner
 * pineapplr er alltid nervøs ved treff av nye mennesker
<pineapplr> hygheøig å hilse på deg Malinux og RoyK :-)
<pineapplr> dere*
<IvarB> hvorfor det?
<pineapplr> :-)
<IvarB> pine..
<pineapplr> Traff dem i Oslo nå, harddisk av RoyK
<IvarB> hvorfor er du nervøs?
<IvarB> for å møte folk?
 * pineapplr er bare skapt sånn :-)
 * shazzr Da var påskelammene annno 2013 tagga forsvarlig. #itspråkihverdagen
<pineapplr> http://bildr.no/view/1613558
<Mathias> banansplittene begynner å bli kjedelige
<RoyK> IvarB: noen er da det... helt naturlig :)
<RoyK> pineapplr: hyggelig :)
<RoyK> pineapplr: håper du får rydda opp i raidet...
<Malinux> takk i like måte pineapplr
<Malinux> Det hadde jo vært hyggelig om man kunne fått til en samling med ubuntu-no i Oslo en dag? kanksje en dag med litt penere vær enn i dag da :)
<RoyK> Malinux: mhm - prøve songsvann en godværsdag eller noe?
<Malinux> det hadde vært noe ja :)
<Mathias> hirr
<IvarB> jeg hater freenode noen ganger
<lolgnu_> jeg får sende christel noen smurfedrops samt et brev som ber om fikses.
<IvarB> mindcrime?
<lolgnu_> aner ikke hva det er
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> eller natt eller noe
<IvarB_> fette da
 * IvarB tar kvelden
<IvarB> natta
<Mathias> natta IvarB
<RoyK> split splat splatter
<Mathias> ja :(
<Mathias> alt på grunn av \o'en min :(
<RoyK> \o?
<Mathias> skjer ofte en netsplitt etter at noen sier "hi" ellernoe og jeg svarer med "\o"
<RoyK> \o
<RoyK> \o
<RoyK> mulig det er en exploit et sted_
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> hadde vært rofl
<RoyK> \p\012\o
<Mathias> 2 min igjen
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> kjedelig :\
<RoyK> \o\001\02\p\x
<Mathias> kanskje telenor som hoster en hub? :P
<RoyK> tvilsomt om telehor gidder å hoste noe på freenode
<Mathias> tenkte mer på hvor stabilt det er
<lolgnu> nei
<lolgnu> det er ddos
<Mathias> eller, ustabilt er vel ordet
<lolgnu> Sikkert bitcoin relatert
<RoyK> for i in `host irc.freenode.net| awk '/has addr/ { print $4} '`; do host $i ; done
<RoyK> \o
<lolgnu> de har en liste selv
<RoyK> er ikke noen speil i norge
<lolgnu> jeg velger vanligvis moorcock eller hitchcock
<RoyK> eller nav...
<RoyK> men virker som om det er noe humbug
<lolgnu> Staff sier det er ddos
<lolgnu> henger i kanaler med overraskende mange staffere
<lolgnu> Inkludert christel! men hun er opptatt med å få unger til å fikse noe :/
 * RoyK burde få bytta ut de WD-diskene i raidet sitt snart
<Mathias> bare du ikke blir raidet :P
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> pineappl1 kjøpte en av gamlediskene
<RoyK> funker fett, men vil ha ERC-støtte
<Mathias> hva sikter du på da?
<RoyK> hva mener du?
<lolgnu> så du har 3 igjen?
<Mathias> hvilke disker skal du kjøpe inn da?
<RoyK> har noen hitachi-disker liggende
<RoyK> HDS723020BLA642
<RoyK> de støtter ERC
<RoyK> har en litt fillete kontroller også, kjøpt i butikk på torshov - de kontrollerne jeg kjøpte på ebay funker fint
<RoyK> sikkert bare uflaks, da :P
<RoyK> kanskje kaste ut en ny WD i morra - gidder ikke nå - noen som vil ha en WD2001FASS rimelig?
<RoyK> godt innkjørt og etpar år igjen av fabrikkgaranti, men støtter ikke ERC
<Mathias> hvor mye plass? jeg finner aldri ut av de nummerne :P
<RoyK> 2TB
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-12
<lolgnu> Jeg tror 3tb blir billigere for mitt oppsett
<RoyK> ja, sikkert
<RoyK> men kjør på med raid5 fra starten av
<lolgnu> Spessielt siden jeg mangler en disk før jeg trenger icy-boxen
<lolgnu> har 2x 3tb i raid5
<Mathias> RoyK: hør med meg om en uke ellernoe :P
<RoyK> da er det jo greit å utvide...
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan høre med meg om du gidder :P
<Mathias> regner med at jeg ikke bruker lang tid på å fylle opp 3tb-disken :P
<lolgnu> ja, 300 kroner per ekstra 3tb
<RoyK> lolgnu: hva slags disker?
<RoyK> lolgnu: jeg har denne i /etc/rc.local http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656442/
<RoyK> for å skru på ERC om det støttes og ellers skru opp timeout før disker kastes
<RoyK> den med deadline er ikke så viktig - den for-løkka er tema
<RoyK> den med deadline er bare fordi sda er ssd
<RoyK> så da er cfq litt dårlig
<lolgnu> sparer jeg strøm på å ikke mounte sdb på boot?
<RoyK> nepppe
<RoyK> hva er på sdb?
<lolgnu> Harddisk, 500ish gb med tull
<RoyK> disker bruker jo en watt eller to
<RoyK> i idle enda mindre
<RoyK> så du sparer mer på å skru av lyset på dass
<Mathias> RoyK: er det ikke normalt med 3-5W når de arbeider for rene helvetet?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Batteritid jeg tenker på
<lolgnu> gir f i strømforbruk, jeg har fastpris
<RoyK> lolgnu: man hdparm - du kan sette disken til å spinne ned når den ikke er i bruk
<RoyK> ser ut som om WD2001FASS bruker rundt 6W "idle" og det doble i fart
<RoyK> tregere disker på 5400rpm er nok mer møysommelige
<lolgnu> Problemet er at jeg hater når disker spinner ned
<Mathias> RoyK: er det ikke standby, idle og jobbende som er "statusene"
<Mathias> lolgnu: hat de heller når de bare plutselig spinner opp :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: ikke noe poeng å ha en disk spinnende når den ikke er i bruk, er det?
<RoyK> lolgnu: om disken spinner, bruker den strøm
<RoyK> sannsynligvis liten gevinst ved å ikke montere skiten
<lolgnu> kjipt
<RoyK> nei, fakta
<lolgnu> Lurer på om det finnes flere upgrades for laptopen min
<lolgnu> eneste ville vel kanskje vært 120gb ssd i raid 1
<RoyK> bare sett disken(e) til å snurre ned når de ikke er i bruk
<RoyK> du kan bruke ssd i speil med snurredisk
<RoyK> write-mostly funker fint
<Mathias> RoyK: hva er en lur "tid uten aktivitet som trengs for å snurre ned"-tid? :P
<RoyK> så leser OSet bare fra SSD-en og skriver bare til snurredisken når det trengs
<RoyK> Mathias: spørs vel på bruk - ett minutt?
<lolgnu> RoyK: det vil jo ikke gi meg dobbel hastighet
<RoyK> lolgnu: det vil gi deg jævlig god lesehastighet og dvask skrivehastighet
<Mathias> men som RoyK sier, man skriver ikke så mye
<lolgnu> RoyK: bedre enn SSDen?
<RoyK> typisk 5-10% skriving
<RoyK> så det tåler du
<lolgnu> SSDen har vell 550MB/s lesing
<RoyK> teoretisk, ja, med SATA3
<Mathias> RoyK: det blir vel en ekstrem hybriddisk da? :P
<lolgnu> jeg har sata3
<RoyK> det viktigste er IOPS
<lolgnu> glemte å sjekke om jeg hadde sata 3 på cdromen
<RoyK> en snurredisk på 7200rpm gir deg 120 IOPS på en god dag med godt vær
<RoyK> typisk 100 IOPS
<RoyK> en god SSD gir deg 50000 IOPS
<lolgnu> så hvordan kan de 100 ekstra IOPSene gjøre noen forskjell?
<RoyK> eh - 100 vs 50000?
<lolgnu> ja, hvis jeg putter snurredisken min i raid
<RoyK> *litt* forskjell
<RoyK> raidet er jo for masselagring
<lolgnu> da har jeg 50100 isteden for 50000
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> 100 IOPS for 7200rpm snurredisk
<RoyK> 50000 IOPS for en god SSD
<RoyK> kanskje bare 10000 for en billig en
<RoyK> men fremdeles *mye* høyere
<lolgnu> hvordan finner jeg ut hvilken jeg har?
<RoyK> smartctl -i /dev/asdf
<RoyK> så bytter du bare ut asdf med navnet på enheten :P
<lolgnu> Device Model:     Corsair Force 3 SSD
<RoyK> gjetter 20kIOPS eller så
<lolgnu> There's fast, and then there's fast. Force Series 3 SSDs have even quicker read and write times when they're installed in PCs that use the latest SATA 3 interface. The Corsair Force Series 3 SSDs offer maximum performance for your ultimate system with up to a maximum read speed of 550 MB/s and max random 4K write of 80,000 IOPS (60GB model).
<RoyK> 80kIOPS høres ut som noe i overkant
<RoyK> men kjør en test
<RoyK> selv 10kIOPS vil føles fint
<lolgnu> hvilken program tester?
<RoyK> lolgnu: seriøst - det er ikke noe poeng i å teste om ting virker
<RoyK> bruk google
<lolgnu> sysbench
<RoyK> men igjen - om ting virker greit, så virker det
<RoyK> ja, kjør på
<RoyK> men det viktigste er jo om maskina funker greit
<lolgnu> SSDen er bra nok den. Bare grafikkdriverne ville funke så hadde jeg vært overlykkelige
<lolgnu> -4
<lolgnu> -e
<Mathias> ,.-
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<Mathias> 12.05.2013 11:46, 9016 TROMSØ
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> fyi: Mål: 75x71x31 cm (LxBxH) Vekt: 17,7 kg. så mistenker at det er kabinettet :P
<Mathias> surret i 2-3 kilo bobleplast
<RoyK> Mathias: bestilt på komplett?
<RoyK> i så fall kommer vel alt i ei pakke :)
<RoyK> kompis av meg bar med seg ei svær eske med 20kg med PC etpar kilometer nylig - han banna stygt
<IvarB> haha
<pineappl1> Hjemmelaget oppheng  til den øverste skjermen på veggen http://bildr.no/view/1614316
<pineappl1> Ble kanksje litt langt opp, hm
<RoyK> pineappl1: fikk du fart på disken?
<IvarB> hm - nesten like rotete som hos meg jo :P
<pineappl1> RoyK: Ja, den spinner enda! :)
<pineappl1> Jeg brukte «mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdd» for å legge den til
<RoyK> pineappl1: tror det er igjen etpar år med fabrikkaranti på den... sjekk serienummeret på wdc.com
<RoyK> pineappl1: pastebin /proc/mdstat
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/CebA
<RoyK> du finner serienummeret med smartctl -i /dev/sdd
<pineappl1> Oki, skal sjekke
<RoyK> derrja - ferdig om 12 timer eller noe
<RoyK> fikk du den rc.local-snutten for å sette ERC eller falle tilbake på økt timeout om disken ikke støtter det?
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658040/ <-- juster etter ønske
<pineappl1> RoyK: Her? http://support.wdc.com/product/kb.asp?modelno=WD2001FASS-00W2B0&x=7&y=15 :P
<RoyK> http://support.wdc.com/warranty/index.asp?wdc_lang=en
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/JPaU ?
<pineappl1> Serial Number:    WD-WMAY00277038
<RoyK> serienummeret er WMAY00277038
<pineappl1> ahja okai
<pineappl1> GÃ¥r ut 11/02/2015 :)
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> men la du til den rc.local-magien?
<pineappl1> Driver nå :P
<RoyK> desktopdisker som er "crippled" som den black-disken støtter jo ikke ERC, så feil på en enkeltsektor kan gjøre at den kastes fra raidet
<RoyK> og...
<RoyK> det er noe som heter bitmap for md
<RoyK> gjør at om en disk forsvinner på grunn av en dårlig kabel eller noe, så kan den legges til igjen og bare synkes opp med det som har skjedd nylig sånn at du ikke trenger en full rebuild
<RoyK> går litt ut over skrivehastigheten, men normalt er jo ikke det så nøye
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> mdadm --grow --bitmap=internal /dev/md0
<pineappl1> ok, mdadm: failed to set internal bitmap.
<RoyK> du kan ikke sette den mens den gjenoppbygger ting
<RoyK> ta det når raidet er friskt, i morra eller noe
<pineappl1> ok
<RoyK> hva slags andre disker hadde du i det?
<RoyK> dvs, støtta de ERC?
<RoyK> er jo bare å kjøre den snutten jeg sendte deg, så finner du fort ut av det :P
<pineappl1> Tror ikke det ser sånn ut? http://sprunge.us/OKPT
<pineappl1> :P
<RoyK> kan jo redigere skriptet til å ikke prøve å sette på erc på disker du ikke har, da ;)
<RoyK> men det ser ikke ut til at diskene dine støtter det, nei, men da får du i det minste satt opp timeout
<pineappl1> åååkai :)
<pineappl1> ok :)
<RoyK> endre til "for i in b c d" eller noe
<RoyK> sda er vel alene på rota?
<pineappl1> Jepp
<RoyK> der skader det ikke om den går i deep recovery
<pineappl1> LÃ¥ner bort en intel 2 gen x-25m 160GB til fattern
<RoyK> funker fint, de x-25m-diskene
<RoyK> ikke veldig rask, men vesentlig raskere enn snurreræl
<RoyK> ser forresten at komplett.no tar mer for en wd black enn en seagate constellation (enterprise) - litt sært
<RoyK> virker som om WD driver og priser seg ut litt
<pineappl1> Er seagate å foretrekke fremfor wd?
<RoyK> alt virker, stort sett
<pineappl1> oki
<RoyK> men bedre med disker som støtter ERC i RAID
<RoyK> var jo derfor jeg solgte deg den black-disken :P
<pineappl1> hehe :)
<RoyK> men...
<RoyK> normalt tryner en disk tidlig eller holder lenge
<RoyK> en disk tryner normalt etter et halvt år eller noe, eller holder lenge
<RoyK> den du kjøpte har gått i etpar år eller så
<pineappl1> Ok, den ene Seagate disken er kjøpt for under et halvt år siden
<RoyK> kjør en smartctl -t short eller -t long mot den av og til
<RoyK> de fleste overlever lenge
<Malinux> jeg har aldri opplevd at disker har tryna
<Malinux> ssd derimot
<RoyK> Malinux: heh - du hadde dårlig flaks med de ssd-ene dine - snurredisker tryner også - tro meg!
<pineappl1> Oki, hvor ofte burde jeg kjøre fstrim på ssd'en tror du?
<RoyK> like greit å gjøre det hver natt
<RoyK> skader jo ikke, og tar ikke lang tid
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg tror deg om snurredisker, jeg har bare aldri opplevd det før :)
<Malinux> hm, hva gjør fstrim?
<pineappl1> «fstrim  is  used on a mounted filesystem to discard (or "trim") blocks which are not in use by the filesystem.»
<RoyK> Malinux: batch-versjonen av "discard"-opsjonen - går over en ssd og kaster ut ting som ssd-en skal merke som sletta
<pineappl1> «This is useful for solid-state drives (SSDs) and thinly-provisioned storage.
<pineappl1> »
<Malinux> oki, må jeg gjøre dette manuelt?
<Malinux> eller gjør den det av seg selv kanskje
<RoyK> Malinux: tror du bruker discard på montering av ssd-en din
<RoyK> det skal visst være bra, men det har vist seg at jevnlig fstrim og ikke discard-montering funker bedre, raskere
<RoyK> Malinux: pastebin "mount"
<pineappl1> alias sprunge="curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"
<pineappl1> mount | sprunge #pineappleliker :)
<Malinux> sla vi se. cat mount som i /etc/fstab ?
<Malinux> også heter det skal vi se....
<RoyK> se etter discard i fstab
<RoyK> virker som om discard gjør ting endel tregere - bedre å batche opp ting i cron eller noe
<Malinux> skjerpings Malinux
<Malinux> eller ta hensyn til lagg
<RoyK> pineappl1: eller bare bruk pastebinit :P
<RoyK> !pastebinit | pineappl1
<lubotu3> pineappl1: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * geirha liker sprunge
<geirha> ingen dilldall med sprunge, kun teksten, ingen rammer eller reklame eller autentisering
<pineappl1> :)
<geirha> I #bash har vi til og med en bot som konverterer pastebin.com-urler til sprunge
<pineappl1> Hehe, hva skjedde her http://sprunge.us/LbEd ? RoyK ?
<RoyK> høh?
<RoyK> hva sier mdstat?
<pineappl1> Det var statusen på en irc kanal på en annen server :P
<pineappl1> Men her sier den: http://sprunge.us/gTGZ
<RoyK> pineappl1: aner ikke hva den tekstlinja sier - tror ikke den kommer fra mdadm eller smartmon
<RoyK> raidet ditt ser jo friskt ut
<RoyK> du kan evt kjøre en "for i in a b c d ; do smartctl -x /dev/sd$i ; done | pastebinit"
<RoyK> om noe er fillete med diskene der, så kommer det nok fram
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/LPJh
<pineappl1> Den ene WD green disken er ikke kobla i nå da
<pineappl1> ikke nok sata porter :'(
<pineappl1> Jeg gikk bort til stedet jeg fikk opp nær Karl Johan da jeg søkte på digital impuls på mobilen google maps
<RoyK> pineappl1: skru på smartmon
<pineappl1> Men viste ikke om det bare var å ringe på eller om det bare var et kontorlokale og ikke utsalg osv
<RoyK> dvs kanskje installer skiten
<RoyK> sd[abc] har jo ikke smart påskrudd
<geirha> dumme disker
<RoyK> smartd fikser sånt
<pineappl1> RoyK: -s on?
<pineappl1> japp
<pineappl1> apt-cache search smartmon|awk '{print $1}'|while read i; do apt-get install $i -y; done
<pineappl1> :P
<RoyK> så setter du opp mail forwarding fra root til epostkontoen din
<RoyK> så får du sikkert beskjed når noe tryner
<pineappl1> Hvor gjør man det?
<RoyK> pineappl1: vet ikke om smartd er skrudd på som standard, da...
<RoyK> pineappl1: legg til root: asdf@asdf.com i /etc/aliases og kjør "newaliases"
<RoyK> bytt eventuelt ut asdf@asdf.com med epostadressen din :P
<geirha> pineappl1: du kan gi apt-get install et regulært uttrykk.  apt-get install 'smartmon.*'
<pineappl1> /usr/sbin/smartd is not running. Har ikke rørt den siden reboot eller
<RoyK> og konf opp postfix til å bruke en mail relay sånn at nettlevereandøren din ikke blokkerer ting
<geirha> evt '[s]martmon'
<RoyK> geirha: apt-get install \* ?
<geirha> apt-get install .
<geirha> (ikke kjør)
<geirha> Hadde vært moro å prøve i en VM
<pineappl1> [ ok ] postfix is running.
<RoyK> pineappl1: hva viser mailq?
<pineappl1> Hva må jeg konfiguere og hvilken fil?
<pineappl1> Har bare installert det og sjekka at det kjører
<pineappl1> «Mail queue is empty»
<RoyK> pineappl1: dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<pineappl1> Y
<RoyK> så setter du riktig mail relay host, og annet, og så prøver du "mail root"
<pineappl1> Blir vel "Internet Site" da? direkte til smtp
<pineappl1> er på @nith.no
<RoyK> aner ikke hva slags smtp-server de har, eller om det kanskje er åpent ut
<pineappl1> åja, imap..
<RoyK> pineappl1: prøv "telnet zimbra.karlsbakk.net smtp" - kommer du gjennom, så trenger du ikke smtp relay
<RoyK> imap er for nedlasting av epost, ikke sending
<pineappl1> Connected to zimbra.karlsbakk.net.
<RoyK> da trenger du ikke relay
<pineappl1> ofc, det er smtp.nith.no
<pineappl1> ok
<RoyK> pineappl1: fikk du på smart-sjekk på diskene?
<pineappl1> Ja
<pineappl1> Eller fikk slått på smart på diskene ja
<RoyK> pastebin den smartctl-linja igjen
<pineappl1> med hvilke brytere?
<RoyK> 16:31 < RoyK> du kan evt kjøre en "for i in a b c d ; do smartctl -x /dev/sd$i ; done | pastebinit"
<pineappl1> Ble sittende å lese på den postfix konfigurasjonen
<pineappl1> re-*
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/iJbD
<pineappl1> Hva er den optimale driftstemperaturen for diskene tro? For at de skal vare lengst mulig
<RoyK>   9 Power_On_Hours          -O--CK   100   100   000    -    30588757083147
<RoyK> den her var ganske imponerende ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: ja
<pineappl1> Hvordan tolkes den? :P
<pineappl1> *linjen* :P
<RoyK> normalt viser den antall timer disken har vært i drift
<pineappl1> under value?
<RoyK> type, 3,5 milliarder år
<RoyK> gammel disk
<pineappl1> åja, haha ___P
<pineappl1> raw_value
<RoyK> men diskene dine ser fine ut
<RoyK> ikke noe reallocated sectors eller pending sectors
<Mathias> pending DOOM!
<RoyK> ikke på disse
 * Mathias ble akkurat brutalt vekt
<Mathias> så må skravle litt
<pineappl1> hva menes med pending sectors?
<RoyK> sektorer som er merka dårlige, men ikke har blitt gjort noe med
<RoyK> typisk lesefeil fra sektorer
<pineappl1> ahok:)
 * RoyK setter på Blade
<pineappl1> Mathias: Skravlesjuk?
<Mathias> hadde det bare vært "aitter"
<Mathias> nisj, akkurat stått opp dritirritert
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> For startup scripts, er det samme om jeg bruker rc.local eller rc.lua til awesome wm?
<Mathias> du vet den lyden av et par bøtter grus mot soveromsvinduet?
<pineappl1> Mathias: Nei :P
<Mathias> ok, lyden av 3 unger som øver seg på kampropene sine?
<pineappl1> Bare kom til å tenke på hvilke nødvendigheter som måtte til for at rc.local skulle kjøres? Bruker jo xinit
<pineappl1> Har det noe å si?
<Mathias> hrmmmmmms
<Mathias> stygge wifi
<pineappl1> Mathias: supdup?
<Mathias> litt hikking
<RoyK> pineappl1: rc.local kjøres på slutten
<pineappl1> RoyK: ahok, før reboot eller poweroff?
 * pineappl1 får flytte den skjermen han hanh opp, litt lenger ned bare
<pineappl1> hang*
<RoyK> pineappl1: på slutten av reboot
<RoyK> oppstart
<pineappl1> skjønner
<Mathias> hvorfor kan ikke freenode ha en "vanlig" nettsplitt-quit? :P
<Malinux> hvordan kan jeg kjøre et *.sh script slik at man ser i terminalen hva som skjer
<pineappl1> Tok en reboot, bare å vente til det er bevegelse i mdstat igjen?
<Malinux> ser at på os-x så er steam i en .sh
<Malinux> vil finne ut hva som skjer når den ikke vil kjøre portal
<pineappl1> sh -x kanskje?
<Malinux> kan prøve
<pineappl1> Med -v for verbose
<Malinux> nope
<Malinux> så -x og -V ?
<pineappl1> sh -x -v script.sh
<Malinux> så /.run.sh -xV   ?
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> ah, liten v :)
<pineappl1> yeah :)
<Malinux> v for vendetta?
<Malinux> :p
<pineappl1> hehe, kanskje det :P Funka det til ditt formål? :)
<Malinux> veit ikke enda. for nå driver den med noe validering (steam) så får vente til den er ferdig
<pineappl1> ok
<pineappl1> Hva skjer her nå? :/ http://sprunge.us/ajGe
<Malinux> pineappl1: nei, skjedde ikke noe. dvs. det om opp neo startoppinfo, også går den til prompt igjen
<pineappl1> hmok
<Malinux> hmok?
<pineappl1> hm.. ok.. :)
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> so, what´s next?
<pineappl1> Er litt usikker..
<Malinux> ok. hm. noen andre?
<geirha> litt lite info å gå på
<pineappl1> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_02_03.html til hjelp?
<pineappl1> hm
<Malinux> maybe baby
<geirha> vær obs på at sh ikke er bash, og ei fil som har .sh-endelse ikke nødvendigvis er et sh-skript
<Atlux> det er det man har she-bang til
<geirha> Og Bash Beginners Guide er ikke en god ressurs for bash, dog er akkurat den sida av guiden relativt grei
<geirha> dvs. den inneholder ingen feil så vidt jeg kan se
<Malinux> geirha: ok, nå står det i starten av file !#/bin/bash
<Malinux> ellers kjører den bare en kommansdo ser jeg
<Malinux> som er: open steam://run/400
<Malinux> men må da være en måte å få opp ting i terminal i os-x ?
<geirha> må finne ut hva som er mappet til steam://-urler
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> siden med noe bash beginner loader ikke
<geirha> Høres uansett ikke ut som noe bash kan hjelpe med.
<geirha> Du må finne ut hva osx gjør når du kjører   open steam://run/400
<Malinux> ja, og der stopper det opp. jeg aner ikke hvordan jeg finner det ut ;)
<Malinux> geirha: nei, er nok bedre å lete i den open steam-greia
<geirha> Jeg ville begynt med  man open   og se om det er en måte å liste opp hva som kjøres for de forskjellige urlene
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658672/
<Malinux> veit ikke helt om jeg fant noe men
<Malinux> hm, kanskje noen andre har hatt samme problemet, så kan jeg finne det ut på en enklere måte :)
<geirha> open ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.LaunchServices.plist
<geirha> googlet etter "osx list url handlers"
<Malinux> ah, takk
<Malinux> LSOpenURLsWithRole() failed with error -10665 for the file /Users/admin/Library/Preferences/com.apple.LaunchServices.plist.
<pineappl1> Nå ser mdstat slik ut, hva må jeg gjøre? http://sprunge.us/VYEb
<pineappl1> Ventet på disken som jeg hadde lagt til i raidet, så tok jeg en reboot
<Malinux> takk for hjelp, men tror jeg googler litt også om jeg ikke finner noe, får jeg prøve igjen
<RoyK> pineappl1: litt rart - den burde jo ha fortsatt gjenoppbygginga
<RoyK> pineappl1: kan du prøve mdadm --detail /dev/md0 ?
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/GgSV
<RoyK> mdstat burde vist det
<RoyK> evt kan du kaste sdd og legge den til på nytt
<RoyK> pineappl1: på 12.04 eller hva?
<pineappl1> RoyK: Bruker Debian Squeeze enda
<RoyK> burde funke greit
<pineappl1> men ey, der skjer det noe i mdstat
<RoyK> ok?
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/AdTe
<RoyK> det er godt
<RoyK> kan sikkert ta litt tid med raid etter reboot
<RoyK> kjenner ikke koden :P
<pineappl1> ok :P
<Mathias> mrn igjen
<RoyK> aften
<Malinux> noen som har prøvd airfoilspeakers i Ubuntu?
<pineappl1> Huff da! :P http://bildr.no/view/1614568
<Malinux> kirkens ansatte får jo herje som de vil
<RoyK> ja, Guds Vilje
<Mathias>  LOL
<Mathias> rofl, den nedlastingen hadde jævla god timing
<Mathias> akkurat da filmen ble ferdig ble neste film ferdig! :D
<RoyK> Mathias: tror ikke OSet har så mye å si med høyttalerne
<Mathias> Malinux*
<RoyK> ja, det var visst Malinux
<RoyK> :P
<RoyK> folk bør velge forskjellige navn
<Mathias> haha
<Malinux> hva var høytalere nå da?
<Malinux> jeg prøver å bruke ubuntu-boksen min via noe airspeakers noe appledrit
<GaleMathias> RoyK: bedre? :P
<RoyK> jupp :)
<GaleMathias> nå kan jeg også hevde at jeg er gal
<RoyK> GaleMathias: du trenger ikke hevde det ;)
<Malinux> jøss, nå spilles det i alle afll ut på mine høytalere ?!
<GaleMathias> \o/
<Malinux> jeeezes
<pineappl1> Du blir oppfattet som det om du beholder nicket lenge nok, det var uvant å lese hva du skrev da hodet mitt tenker "GaleMathias" før hver eneste setning av det du skriver :P
<GaleMathias> :P
<RoyK> ikke noe galt i å være gal ;)
<Malinux> men det er galt å ikke være gal
<Malinux> hm,
<GaleMathias> det er ikke noe GALt i å være gal? :P
<RoyK> så lenge man er noen lunde snill, så kan man vel gjøre hva man vil?
<GaleMathias> så lenge man ikke kjører windows*
<GaleMathias> min mening ihvertfall
<RoyK> tja - under tvil
<RoyK> det finnes jo hyggelige windows-brukere der ute
<GaleMathias> vi får spørre de på åsgård hvilket OS de har brukt
<GaleMathias> enten har hele gjengen kompilert gentoo fra scratch, eller brukt windows
<pineappl1> Er ganske sikker på at noen laster på nettet. Har ikke oversikten, bare merker en kraftig reduksjon
<GaleMathias> pineappl1: :o
<pineappl1> Gale-Mathias: vi syn flooder han?! ahahahaha!
<GaleMathias> hah
<pineappl1> Lillebroren min - altså.
<pineappl1> :P
<GaleMathias> arpspoof er vel bedre :P
<GaleMathias> sette gateway til 127.0.0.1 :p
<pineappl1> hehe
<RoyK> ::1
<RoyK> ipv4 er jo så gammeldags
 * pineappl1 er gammeldags
<pineappl1> :P
<GaleMathias> si noe! (nm tuller litt)
<Malinux> RoyK: nevn en person som har både windows som os og som er snill....
<pineappl1> Så mange det var på her da http://sprunge.us/iIXa
<pineappl1> 110 er meg og 112 er foreldrene mine
<RoyK> Malinux: søstern er ganske snill
<GaleMathias> RoyK: sikker på at hun egentlig ikke er en hardbarka kriminell?
<Malinux> RoyK: og hun bruker windows. hm.. skeptisk :p
<pineappl1> hehe :P
<pineappl1> oh nmap logs in leet
<RoyK> GaleMathias: ikke helt :P
<Mathias> :P
<Malinux> følger denne fremgangsmåten
<Malinux> eneste som ikke skjer er at det ikke kommer lyd
<Malinux> http://www.1ph0ne.com/2009/10/16/how-to-setup-ubuntu-to-works-with-airport-express/
<Mathias> nei, snakkes om ehh, en evighet. rekonfigurere irssi :P
<Malinux> sees om en evighet Mathias
<Atluxity> weechat <3
<IvarB> weechat er så fantastisk mye bedre enn irssi
<lolgnu> Hvis du klarer å unngå å spy av fargene, blir kvitt nicklisten og aliaser alt til fornuftige alias.
<IvarB> aliaser alt til irssi aliaser, mener du?
<IvarB> det betyr bare at du er tung-lært :P
<lolgnu> Hvis weechat kunne se ut som irssi hadde jeg brukt det :P
<Malinux> jeg liker weechat best fordi man har nicklist og en skikkelig oversikt over kanaler og folk jeg chatter med
<lolgnu> jeg hater nicklist, gjør copy-paste slitsomt
<IvarB> hæ?
<lolgnu> da får jeg med nicket
<IvarB> nei?
<IvarB> hvordan?
<lolgnu> dobbelklikk på linjen, lim in, så får du med | +lolbat
<Malinux> det gjør jeg også er irriterende
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> hm, får ikke noe når jeg dobbeltklikker på linjen jeg
 * Mathias plukker borti Malinux med en RoyK
<Malinux> ?!
<Malinux> driver du å plukker på meg?
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> måtte bare sjekke at nm.pl oppførte seg :P
<Mathias> så actionene ikke blir helt mongo ^^
<Malinux> ah
<Mathias> ser ut som det er noenlunde "riktig" igjen :p
 * RoyK har nettopp sett Corpse bride og trives godt
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-05
<Mathias> noen av dere som vet hvordan man hindrer ubuntu i å mute rear output når hodetelefoner kobles til?
<Aeyoun> Mathias: det er en fysisk bryter inne i hodetelefoninngangen.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: eh - det er vel lenge siden det var fysiske brytere for sånt...
<RoyK> noen som veit hva jeg kan bruke for å anonymisere stemme fra lydopptak?
<Malinux> setter på en sort firkant? :p finnes vel noe filter som kan vri om på lyden?
<Malinux> prøvde å logge meg inn på serveren via ssh som root@<domene>
<Malinux> jeg har visst ikke satt noe root-passord, så fikk denyed 3 ganger
<Malinux> prøvde så å logge meg innp å vanlig måte
<Malinux> <user>@domene
<Malinux> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<IvarB> *knis*
<Malinux> hehe ja :p
<Malinux> ser ut som jeg kommer meg inn fra mobilen
<Malinux> så da er det nok ip-en her jeg er som er havnet i deny
<IvarB> mhm :)
<Malinux> jepp, inne.
<Malinux> flott
<Malinux> :D
<RoyK> Malinux: hehe - denyhosts er ganske hissig på root-login ;)
<Malinux> merket det....
<Malinux> nå har jeg heldigvis pga telefonen klart å komme inn igjen
<Malinux> men jeg har satt root-passord nå, og lagt til ip-en jeg er på nå til hosts.allow
<Malinux> så da håper jeg det går fint
<Malinux> I'll try
<Malinux> ja, det gikk
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399535/
<Malinux> output fra lsof | grep raid
<Mathias> Aeyoun: i windows kunne jeg be lydkortet ignorere det og behandle rear og headphone output separat
<RoyK> Malinux_: oppe igjen?
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-06
<qwebirc40930> hei. problemmer med en hp 8510w
<qwebirc40930> har ikke wifi. knappen for å slå det av og på er blitt byttet til blåtann etter 14.04 lts
<qwebirc40930> Sluttet å vikre på 12.04 etter en oppdatering
<qwebirc40930> trodde først det var et broadcom opplegg men det ser ut som wifi er skrudd av uten at jeg får skrudd det på-
<qwebirc40930> er ikke veldig dreven med terminal og slikt men liker veldig godt ubuntu på denne gamle laptopen. Vil gjerne fortsette å bruke det men uten wifi blir det litt tungvint.
<RoyK> :P
<RoyK> skjønner den
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-07
<Malinux> hvordan er nouveau på ubuntu nå? er det full 3D-støtte nå?
<Malinux> do-release-upgrade -y
<Malinux> så får vi se hva som skjer...
<Malinux> kan alltids reinstallere 12.04 i fall ting ikke funker så fint
<Malinux> -y er ikke gyldig flag
<Malinux> slang på en -d
<Malinux> siden 14.04.1 ikke er ute enda, så må jeg vel bruke -d
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> tester 1404 på jobb-pesen :D
<RoyK> dvs - oppgraderer fra 1204
<Malinux> driver med upgrade:
<Malinux> If you choose this option, a system reboot will trigger a restart into a kernel loaded by kexec instead of going through the full system boot   │
<Malinux>   │ loader process.                                                                                                                                 │
<Malinux>   │                                                                                                                                                 │
<Malinux>   │ Should kexec-tools handle reboots?
<Malinux> dette har jeg ikke vært borti tidligere
<RoyK> kexec betyr at den ikke booter hele greia
<RoyK> dvs den går ikke ned og gjennom bios
<RoyK> den booter bare linux-kjernen
<RoyK> mye raskere ;)
<Malinux> ja, det må jo være meget raskere :) og jeg trenger neppe gå gjennom bios i 99% av tilfellene der jeg rebooter
<Malinux> jeg svarer ja, kan sikkert omkonfes siden
<RoyK> uansett kan du boote manuelt når du må
<Malinux> merksnodig
<Malinux> jeg har da et swap-område som er aktivt
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7409500/
<RoyK> hvor stort er swapområdet?
<RoyK> må være minst så stort som RAM for at suspend skal funke
<Malinux> 4289MB
<Malinux> jeg har 4GB ram
<RoyK> burde funke...
<Malinux> ja, men hvorfor mener den at det ikke vil?
<RoyK> aner ikke :P
<Malinux> tja, får bare prøve å se :)
<Malinux> nå får jeg ikke byttet mellom vinduer
<Malinux> hvordan kan jeg få opp et vindu, gjerne terminalen, når ting ikke kjører mon tro. kanskje jeg burde startet lightdm på nytt
<geirha> FÃ¥r klare deg med det ene vinduet da, vettu
<Malinux> quassel :)
<geirha> Prøvd Ctrl+Alt+T?
<Malinux> dumt om jeg får spørsmål om noe i terminalen
<Malinux> nei, men da får jeg bare opp en ny terminal
<geirha> er det unity du bruker? kanskje unity --replace
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux-> får ikke netverkskortet opp i 3.13, men 3.8
<Malinux-> grafikken feiler i 3.8 så er i praksis stuck i shell. stopper ved inloggscreen
<Malinux-> så nei. det gikk ikke smooth å oppgradere :D
<Malinux-> fra 12.04.4 til 14.04
<malin1> der. litt lettere via laptopen enn via mobilen. Irc.
<malin1> tror jeg bare kjører terminal på laptopen jeg. finnes jo lynx og sånt så, så slipper jeg å dille mer med ting som ikke vil virke
<malin1> :1
<malin1> bug 1309754
<lubotu3> bug 1309754 in linux (Ubuntu) "Network interfaces not working with kernel 3.13.0-24-generic" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309754
<malin1> at den er satt til medium er jo litt rart :p
<RoyK> er da ikke så nøye om nettverket virker...
<Malinux-> ikke? :p
<Malinux-> kommer ikke på nett da. hverken trådløst eller med trå
<RoyK> :s
<Malinux-> prøver å fikse grafikk på 3.8 da den kjerna får opp nettverkskortene
<Malinux-> får ikke logget inn grafisk. i sted kom det feilmelding om at den ikke kunne laste noe skjermconfiggreier. nå fryser den etter login uten noe feil
<RoyK> helt uten feil, faktisk ;)
<Malinux-> feilmelding :p
<Malinux-> prøver nå nouevagreiene
<Malinux-> nei :( søren og.....
<RoyK> flott med ny ubuntu? ;)
<malin1> den første som nevner 14.04.....
<malin1> ja, 14.04 er bare råkul
<malin1> spesielt dette nye tty-interfacet de har som default nå :D
<malin1> weechat som defualt chat-klient. lynx som default browser
<malin1> kult at ubuntu har gått vekk fra gui for godt nå. Shuttleworth sa jo at det bare brukte unødig med ressurser
<malin1> gui er oppskrytt
<malin1> på tty7 er det noe bilde av to F14 Tomcat
<malin1> har bakgrunn som skal bytte etter en tid
<RoyK> :D
<malin1> Hadde jeg visst at 14.04 var så rått som dette, hadde jeg oppgradert på pre-alpha-stadiet :p
<malin1> bruker bare 380MB med ram nå
<malin1> nå 220
<malin1> stoppet lightdm
<malin1> ingen andre som har noen ide på hva i alle dager det er som foregår?
<malin1> viste seg at feilmeldingen ikke kom fordi jeg prøvde å sette ./config/monitors.xml til BAK
<malin1> så nå har jeg feilmeldingen her
<malin1> Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors
<malin1> none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:
<malin1> Trying moedes for CRTC 85
<malin1> CRTC 85: trying mode 1280x720@76Hz with output at 1366x768@50Hz (pass 0)
<malin1> CRTC 85: trying mode 1280x720@76Hz with output at 1366x768@50Hz (pass 1)
<malin1> det var det hele
<malin1> finnes det noe do-release-upgrade --revert-back-to-previous
<malin1> jeg har rota liggende på server, men der er vel alle tilgjengligheter feil
<malin1> da blir det clean install, så får vi se hvor mye som blir fucka opp denne gangen :)
<malin1> snx
<malinux-_> da har jeg fyrt opp en 14.04 minnepinne
<malinux-_> hei kvess
<kvess> Heisann
<malinux-_> har du også prøvd å oppgradere fra 12.04 til 14.04? :p
<kvess> Nei, tror jeg reinstallerte.
<kvess> Men jeg har en laptop som jeg vurderer å gjøre det med.
<kvess> Kanskje noe jeg kunne satt i gang med etter trening, når jeg tenker meg om
<malinux-_> ok
<RoyK> malinux-_: gjorde det på jobb-pesen - eldre stajonær fra hp - funke fett
<malinux-_> fungerte ikke like fint på maskinen min. endte opp med at jeg enten ikke fikk gui, eller så fikk jeg ikke nettverkskort, avhengig av om jeg kjørte 3.11 eller 3.8
<malinux-_> snakker om kjerneversoner
<Malinux> sånn
<Malinux> ubuntu 14.04 minnepinne ->> velge reinstall
<Malinux> og volla
<Malinux> er litt å reinstallere nå da, men det er jo i grunn bedre enn å dille med alskens greier
<Malinux> da blir det suspend-test
<Malinux> nei, bare når jeg kjører fra minnepinne det :p
<Malinux> finnes det en måte jeg kan oppgradere alle repositorioppføringene i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ så de får rett distro-navn? det virker jo litt tungvint å måtte gjøre det manuelt
<RoyK> sed?
<RoyK> evt perl
<RoyK> eller søk/erstatt med en editor
<RoyK> i vim, :%s/gammel/ny/g
<Malinux> fikk tips om sed via ubuntuforums
<Malinux> men egentlig ser jeg nå, er problemet at: alt er kommentert ut og alle har den meldingen #disabled on upgrade to trusty
<Malinux> i beskrivelsen
<RoyK> skulle ikke du reinstallere?
<Malinux> jo, jeg gjorde det
<Malinux> men som sagt, det var et valg som het reinstall
<Malinux> som jeg ikke har sett før, og som jeg nå prøvde
<RoyK> k
<Malinux> jeg har ikke fjernet den gamle, og installert helt clean
<RoyK> kanskje greit å gjøre det i stedet
<Malinux> mulig, men gidder ikke installere enda en gang altså
<Malinux> nå virker den
<Malinux> dumt av meg å stadig fix it when it's not broken. 12.04.4 virket jo også
<RoyK> joda, men ikke suspend, vel?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> så vet ikke hva som evt. styer det. er på 3.13 nå
<dr0> Malinux: Bruker som regel cat image.iso /dev/sdX; sync; jeg
<dr0> og en > imellom der
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> dr0: hæ?
<Malinux> har en minnepinne med masse os på jeg
<dr0> Det skulle jeg hatt også. :)
<RoyK> Malinux: også dos?
<Malinux> RoyK: tja, det er vel noe dos-aktig på den, men ikke noe skikkelig dos
<Malinux> dos4linux er jo der, for å habootloader til wintendo og hirens bootc
<Malinux> *bootcd
<Malinux> var det noe spesielt man måtte gjøre i nautlius for å få et sånt ikon ved mappene, så man kan vise inholdet uten å dobbeltklikke på mappen?
<Malinux> fant det i preferences
<Malinux> list view :)
<Skandix> hohei
<psydroid> keiho
<Skandix> står til her a?
<psydroid> jeg snakker ikke godt norsk
<Skandix> å?
<psydroid> men jeg lærer
<Skandix> hvor er du opprinnelig fra?
<psydroid> og jeg var i Norge
<psydroid> Nederland
<Skandix> aha.
<psydroid> Haugesund, Stavanger og Tau (Preikestolen) i weekend
<Dry_Lips> psydroid: du er velkommen til å stikke innom #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Dry_Lips> mesteparten av det sosiale foregår i den kanalen
<psydroid> Dry_Lips, mange takk, jeg kommer der
<Dry_Lips> :)
<psydroid> men jeg kann ikke kommer :/
<Dry_Lips> psydroid: skriv /j #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Dry_Lips> og trykk enter
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-08
<Malinux> hvordan stiller jeg inn hva som skal være i notification-area ? altså den listen med konvolutt-symbolet på
<Malinux> ubuntu unity
<Malinux> quassel-client havner der ikke, selv om jeg i quassel-client har stilt inn for det.
<Malinux> quassel er jo kde, så kanskje en pakke jeg må ha?
<Malinux> reinstallerte evolution og den dukker opp der
<Malinux> disse webappsene man kan ha i ubutnu er jo greit, men er jo et problem at youtube-appen maser om at man ikke har noe flash-plugin
<Malinux> samtidig er det ikke noe adressefelt så man kan få den stilt over til html5 :p
<Malinux> så den er i grunn ubrukelig
<IvarB> du kan vel endre dette i dine innstillinger på youtube.com
<IvarB> siden den bruker din login osv
<IvarB> og er en webapp
<IvarB> sett html5 video som standard
<IvarB> Jeg skal danse rundt bålet når flash brenner en vakker dag... forbanna søppel
<Malinux> IvarB: men når jeg prøve rå logge meginn i appen, så blir jeg redirected til den vanlige nettleseren
<Malinux> der er html5 aktivert
<Malinux> men ingenting skjer i webappen av den grunn :)
<Malinux> så så enkelt var det visst ikke
<IvarB> uff
<Malinux> IvarB:  mhm :(
<Malinux> fant en slags work around, men det burde jo ikke være nødvendig egentlig
<Malinux> sett browser (noe ny webbrower-browser) som default, da åpner den ikke opp f.eks. firefox når man prøver å logge inn :)
<Malinux> men man får jo ikke gjort så mye i den appen, da det ser ut som inloggingen kun gjelder for browser-appen og ikke for youtube-appen
<Malinux> så da er det jo raskere å bruke youtube på vanlig måte egentlig :)
<Mathias> rm: cannot remove ‘Helvetet, ubuntu/’: Directory not empty
<Mathias> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<Mathias> hva som kan være galt?
<Mathias> +er det
<Mathias> fingrene henger ikke helt med idag :P
<RoyK> Mathias: sjekk dmesg
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-09
<Malinux> prøvde clean install av ubuntu 14.04 på en ekstern disk. Suspend virket ikke
<RoyK> menneh - det virka vel da du oppgraderte?
<Malinux> nope
<RoyK> du sa jo det...
<Malinux> det fungerte å gå i suspend fra minnepinnen
<Malinux> live-sesionen supsenderte
<Malinux> den gikk ikke ut av suspend
<Malinux> det er alt
<RoyK> :P
<RoyK> ny laptop? ;)
<RoyK> kjøp noe billig ræl med snurris og stapp inn den ssd-en
<Malinux> frister jo med ny laptop når sånne ting ikke vil virke. Det virker om jeg kjører windows på samme maskin, eller 2.6.38 eller eldre. merkelich
<RoyK> stikk på elkjøp eller noe og boot opp på en minnepinne ;)
<Malinux> nå har jeg en ekstern disk med fungerende install
<Malinux> da får man egetnlig sjekket om sånt fungeerer eller ikke
<RoyK> og det gjør det ikke?
<Malinux> tja, suspend virket jo fra live-usb-en? men ikke når man installerer. det er jo en install man bruker til vanlig, ikke en minnepinne? Dvs. det er i allefall sånn jeg vanligvis gjør det da
<RoyK> trodde ikke det var rare forskjellen på live og installert
<Malinux> det trodde ikke jeg heller
<Malinux> skal ta en ny test med live-usb-en med tanke på suspend og se litt
<Malinux> men uansett virker det som det er så mange maskiner som har problemer med suspend at det nesten er ett fett hva man kjøper, om man tenker på suspend
<RoyK> som sagt - ta deg en tur innom elkjøp eller noe og stapp inn en usb-dings og start opp på den
<RoyK> tviler på at de har sikra BIOS med passord
<Malinux> om jeg går for noe fra elkjøp så. Jeg vil gjerne ha matt skjerm
<RoyK> kanskje DI har noe?
<Malinux> og multicom leverer maskiner fra samme produsent som jeg nå bruker
<Malinux> kanskje, kanskje ikke.
<RoyK> de lar deg nok starte den fra egen minnepinne om du spør
<Malinux> di gjør det nok. elkjøp vet jeg ikke sikkert med
<RoyK> men på elkjøp har de jo ikke peiling, og det er få som jobber der, så da kan du jo prøve uansett ;)
<Malinux> I know
<RoyK> samma med lefdal (som egentlig er det samme som elkjøp) og expert
<Malinux> jepp
<RoyK> sørg samtidig for å infisere diskene med noe skummelt :D
<Malinux> :D hm, hva kan det være mon tro. En screensaver i loop med xkcd-tegneserer på
<RoyK> Malinux: http://iamevan.me/ucc/northkorea/images/northkoreapic.jpg <-- nytt bakgrunnsbilde?
<Malinux> hihi :p
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-10
<Malinux> er det bare hos meg, eller er firefox mer laggete i 14.04 ?
<Malinux> f.eks. når jeg scroller, så stopper den å scrolle før jeg er nådd bunnen osv
<Malinux> kan se ut som, men ikke 100% sikker på om det var det som løste problemet: Jeg installerte unity-tweak-tools og disabled window animations
<Malinux> nå går i alle fall scrolling smooth
<Malinux> men å skrive i dialogbokser og sånt går fortsatt tregt.
<Malinux> tar tid før teksten dukker opp om jeg bruker google f.eks.
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-04
<hjd> Neste Ubuntu-versjon blir en varulv :D http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1468
<winb> Men hva er nytt
<RoyK> litt nye programmer og biblioteker og sånt - det vanlige ;)
<RoyK> ingenting er spikra så tidlig uansett
<geirha> Jeg hadde håpa på Warty Warthog :(
<RoyK> geirha: den er vel brukt før ;)
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-05
<emma> hallo
<emma> is anyone awake?
* Malinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: set Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
* Malinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: set Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
* Malinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Malinux> emma: At that time of the night, that's very uncommon.
<AndyOslo> Noen som veit hvordan jeg kan få Ubuntu til å starte rett i CLI istedenfor gui?
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-09
<skelayo> noen som har erfaring med multicom sine bærbare og linux?
<Vegar2> Ikke noe mer enn at jeg vet om en kar på skolen og har aldri hørt han klage.
<Vegar2> Kushan~ er det ikke?
<RoyK> er Vegar2 dr0?
<Vegar2> Hvis det er en person, nei
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-10
<skandix> AndyOslo: slette .xinitrc blir det nok vell
<skandix> tror jeg
<skandix> for det er nook den som blir executet for at den skal starte xorg serveren
<skandix> jeg har satt opp min laptop med debian server i bunn og awesome WM i topp, så når jeg skal logge inn så logger jeg meg inn via cli og for å komme til awesome må jeg skrive startx
<skandix> veldig greit å ha når 99% av alle som går første året på dataingeniør (på uia) bare har erfaring med windows.
<RoyK> hehe
<skandix> digger at debian har fått en fin hiberantion funksjon når jeg lukker laptopen
<skandix> vurderer nesten å skaffe meg et lydkort som har native linux support
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-13
<thiAs> http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-and-bash-arrive-on-windows-10/
<thiAs> :D
<thiAs> kansje gammelt nytt
<thiAs> men jeg fant nettop ut om det
 * thiAs ga opp linux
<thiAs> men når får jeg kansje muligheten til å sakte men sikkert bli litt bedre i linux, mens jeg holder meg til windows
<thiAs> CapsAdmin \o
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-10
<arve> så, siden alle andre IRC-kanaler har vist seg å være ubrukelige
<arve> ksoftirqd
<arve> noen som har peiling på hvor jeg kan tune default priority på den prosessen?
<arve> jeg har absolutt behov for at den skal få kjøre med realtime priority
<Malinux> https://www.nixtutor.com/linux/changing-priority-on-linux-processes/
<arve> Malinux: does not actually apply
<arve> jeg trenger å konfigurere maskinen til å kjøre denne spesifikke prosessen med rt-prioritet
<Malinux> så det i linken der er ikke relevant?
<arve> niceness er noe helt annet enn prioritet
<arve> jeg driver med realtime-audio-greier
<Malinux> ok. Da er det kanskje denne du leter etter? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/chrt.1.html
<arve> forsåvidt
<arve> men chrt varer fra reboot til reboot
<ducasse> arve: prøvd #ubuntustudio?
<arve> og trenger en måte å stille prioriteten som er litt mer robust enn en one-liner i /etc/rc.local
<arve> ducasse: vært gjennom ##linux, #raspberrypi og #alsa
<ducasse> arve: vet det finnes folk der som driver med pro-audio, vil tro de kjenner bedre til rt
<Malinux> kanskje det er beskrvet her, for at det skal være permenent https://askubuntu.com/questions/337444/how-to-increase-the-priority-for-a-task-permanently-in-linux-machine
<Malinux> men kanskje ducasse har et bedre poeng. Spør noen som herjer med sånt ofte :)
<arve> er ikke så mange som herjer med realtime-audio som spiser 70% CPU på en RPi-kjerne
<arve> men takk uansett
<ducasse> det er også minst en kar på ubuntu-user lista som kjører ubuntu med rt-kernel pga audio-ting.
<arve> ducasse: her er greia - jeg tar i mot lyd over nettverk, så kan ikke drive med alskens ugne kernel patches
<ducasse> har ikke noen særlig andre forslag, dessverre. det er ikke noe jeg har tuklet med selv.
<Mathias> arve: du kan alltids kompilere en rt-kernel selv
<arve> @Mathias: har noe med vedlikeholdskostnad å gjøre
<arve> og at på et eller annet tidpunkt, så kommer jeg muligens til å stikke en RPi i et kommersielt produkt
<arve> sånn for ordens skyld, så er det jeg gjør å kjøre digital romkorreksjon av høyttalere via en Raspberry Pi, med lyden kommende inn over nettverk (Airplay)
<Malinux> ah, får du redusert latency via airplay?
<arve> latency er ikke problemet
<Malinux> okey
<arve> kjeden min er shairport-sync -> snd-aloop -> brutefir -> DAC
<arve> så det er en viss latency uansett hvordan du vrir og vrenger på det
<arve> men, så lenge det noen er som helst  CPU-load
<arve> så får snd-aloop spader
<arve> den klarer ikke fore data fort nok gjennom systemet, og gjør at sample-raten varierer fra 38-47 kHz
<arve> noe apper som BruteFIR som prøver å motta lyd ikke er glad i
<arve> så du ender med glitches, og at BruteFIR til slutt kræsjer fordi avviket er for stort
<arve> symptomet er at lyden faller ut
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> det er kjedelig
<arve> og om du prøver å se video med lyden over AirPlay, så havner lyden mer og mer ut av synk
<arve> så du kan begynne å se en film med perfekt lip-sync
<arve> når du er en halvtime inn i filmen, så rører leppene seg tre sekunder før lyden
<ducasse> det er en kar i #ubuntu som antagelig vet en del om dette, og han var ihvertfall der for ikke lenge siden... verdt ett forsøk?
<Malinux> det kan jeg i alle fall glemme. Få sync med lyd/bilde over airplay og dlna og sånt
<arve> altså, funka lenge for meg, men jeg oppdaterte kjernen
<arve> litt i vanvare, og litt fordi jeg liker å være up to date
<arve> hjelper det å kjefte på Linus?
<Malinux> ja, han er jo kjernekar
<RoyK> arve: se ionice - du kan sette sanntidsprio der
<RoyK> ellers finnes det egne utvidelser i linux for sanntid
<RoyK> men gjetter at det holder med ionice
<RoyK> men igjen - det spørs jo hvilken scheduler du har også og hvordan kjerna er konfigurert - de fleste trenger ikke sanntid, så da bruker man høyere HZ og tar mer hensynt til generell ytelse enn at en separat prosess skal kunne yte dritbra på bekostning av alt annet
<RoyK> dvs, man bruker *lavere* HZ
<RoyK> høyere HZ i kjerna, f.eks. 1k, gjør at sanntidsgreier funker bedre, men man får veldig mye context switching, noe som går ut over generell ytelse
<RoyK> i Gamle Dager var det vanlig med 100Hz, så ble det 1kHz, og nå har det vel normalisert seg på 250Hz, men skal du ha noe som funker best mulig på sanntid, må du i hvert fall ha noe som er bygd med low-latency
<RoyK> kanskje greit å begynne med ionice og se om det hjelper
<arve> @RoyK: dette er en relativt standard jessie
<arve> og akkurat å la ksoftirqd gjøre hva #$% den vil fikser alt jeg vil
<arve> lar jeg den få turde å gå, så holder den seg i sync, men kræsjer BruteFIR en gang i timen eller så
<RoyK> har du prøvd å leke med ionice?
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-11
<arve> RoyK: nei, men den er neppe relevant.  problemet mitt er at interrupts ikke skjer når de skal, og da "driver" sample-raten i snd-aloop
<arve> å gi ksoftirqd rt-prioritet fikser det
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-13
<arve> noen som har en litt mer elegant versjon av denne:
<arve> aplay -l | grep "card" | grep -v "Loopback" | awk '{print $3}'
<Malinux> aplay -l | awk 'FNR == 2 {print $3}'
<Malinux> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1506521/select-row-and-element-in-awk
<arve> gjør ikke det jeg skal
<arve> jeg trenger å få ut navn på alle alsa devices som _ikke_ er loopback-devicet
<arve> Malinux: versjonen din spytter bare ut det første alsa-devicet
<Mathias> arve: hvorfor trenger den å være elegant?
<Mathias> funker det så funker det
<arve> Mathias: "elegant" = leselig
<arve> men for all del, den jeg viste gjør jo jobben.  målet er bare å lage et installasjonsscript for shairport-sync og brutefir litt mer brukervennlig
<Mathias> å optimalisere og finne ut av smarte løsninger kan man gjøre når alt funker som det skal
<Mathias> å bruke masse tid på å finne en elegant løsning på grep, og så kan det hende du innser at hele den delen må gjøres på nytt uansett
<arve> men
<arve> har ikke rørt bash på noen seriøs måte på minst ti år
<arve> jeg får tilbake n resultater fra den kommandoen
<arve> og trenger å la brukeren interaktivt velge ett av resultatene
<Malinux> arve: ah, jeg testet kommandoen hos meg, og fikk samme retur som deg med begge. Da må du slenge inn noe slik at den sjekker flere linjer eller noe
<Malinux> elller bare bruker den du har :)
<arve> bruker den jeg har :)
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> jeg har bare ett kort i maskinen akkurat nå også
<Mathias> arve: er mange måter å lese input på i bash
<arve> fant forsåvidt en løsning.  Vil at den skal være passe idiotsikker
<arve> men føler meg litt dirty over denne:
<arve> sed -i -e "s/exit 0/for irqdps in \`pgrep ksoftirqd\`; do chrt -p 90 \$irqdps; done\n" /etc/rc.local
<arve> hm.  er det noe svart magi som må til før jeg kan få lov til å gjøre autoreconf, ./configure, make og make install fra et script?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> er scriptet kjørbart?
<arve> ja
<Mathias> arve: har du noen feilmeldinger?
<arve> @Mathias: flere, som:
<arve> configure.ac:63: error: required file './ltmain.sh' not found
<Mathias> hva er det du prøver å sette opp?
<arve> og mer urovekkende:
<arve> config.status: error: cannot find input file: `Makefile.in'
<Mathias> høres ut som om at du ikke er i rett mappe
<arve> https://pastebin.com/eQtLG2Ay
<arve> (Og ja, det er en hashbang i det faktiske scriptet, det der er bare et utdrag)
<arve> altså, om jeg starter scriptet med `./brutepi.sh`
<arve> så kræsjer det
<arve> men hvis jeg gjør sh brutepi.sh, så funker det
<Mathias> funker å kompilere det her
<Mathias> skal teste i skriptformat
<Mathias> arve: kjør igjennom steg for steg, er det autoreconf som feiler eller?
<arve> hang on.  tar litt tid å kjøre scriptet på den boksen
<arve> den er bare litt kraftigere enn en potet
<arve> men altså "configure.ac" kjøres vel som en del av autoreconf, ikke?
<arve> Mathias: oui, autoreconf som ikke vil
<arve> og etter det feiler selvsagt ./configure og make
<Mathias> er ikke helt stødig på autoreconf, bruker det aldri
<Mathias> du kan gjøre sånn at alt er avhengig av at ting før avslutter med exit code 0
<Mathias> men har du paste av alt autoreconf spyr ut?
<arve> altså, alt annet autoreconf spyr ut ser OK ut
<arve> https://pastebin.com/quunRC5U
<arve> installerer et annet program som også bruker autoreconf, og der funker det finfint
<Mathias> fjern alac-mappa og klon den på nytt
<arve> gjort mange ganger - i utgangspunktet så skal den aldri eksistere når scriptet starter
<Mathias> du har libtool og libtoolize?
<arve> ja.
<arve> som jeg nevner: dette funker om jeg invokerer scriptet sånn:
<arve> sh brutepi.sh
<arve> …
<arve> mens det feiler ved:
<arve> ./brutepi.sh
<Mathias> oh, fikk ikke det med meg
<Mathias> hvilket shell bruker du?
<arve> bash
<Mathias> hvilken automake-versjon har du?
<Mathias> eventuelt libtoolize
<arve> automake (GNU automake) 1.14.1
<Mathias> du er på en eldre versjon enn meg
<Mathias> jeg er på 1.15
<Mathias> det kan ha noe med saken å gjøre
<arve> libtoolize (GNU libtool) 2.4.2
<Mathias> men ser at klokka snart er halv to, så skal køye
<arve> mhm, uansett, takk for hjelpen
<Mathias> 2.4.6 her
<arve> er ikke så mye jeg får gjort med akkurat de to verktøyene nå
<Mathias> du får herje litt med dem
<arve> må bare vente på at raspberrypi får oppdatert
<Mathias> det å lage et skript som tar seg av alt kan fort bli et gigantisk prosjekt
<arve> ja
<Mathias> du tenker vel å lage et som bare funker på rpi?
<arve> ja
<arve> er snakk om en airplay receiver med innebygget romkorreksjon
<arve> programvaren finnes allerede
<Mathias> det er bare å stifte det sammen? :p
<arve> men er noe mas å installere den for hånd, fordi jeg må tweake enkelte ting
<arve> har for eksempel denne vakre one-lineren litt lenger ned i scriptet:
<arve> sed -i -e "s/exit 0/for irqdps in \`pgrep ksoftirqd\`; do chrt -p 90 \$irqdps; done\n" /etc/rc.local
<arve> (pluss et par andre som legger til enda litt mer i rc.local)
<Mathias> du kan splitte onelineren :p
<Mathias> eller nei, det er faktisk ikke en oneliner :p
<Mathias> ble mye surr med semikolon
<arve> nei, teknisk sett er det ikke en oneliner, men den får plass på en linje
<arve> galskapen er at det er nødvendig å kødde med kernel-prosesser på den måten fremfor en litt renere måte å konfigurere prioriteten dens
<arve> men, nå kaller jeg det også natta.  takk for hjelpen - så må jeg bare hacke meg litt mer robust ut av akkurat den der
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-14
<geirha> Bedre å bare overskrive fila med en ny fil, heller enn å redigere på en eksisterende hvor du ikke vet hva du ender opp med
<Mathias> husk også å ta en backup av alle filene du herjer med
<Mathias> geirha: ikke bestandig
<geirha> Ikke bestandig, men det er ikke lurt å gjøre det på konfigfiler fra OSet
<arve> geirha: jeg ser forsåvidt poenget ditt, men blir litt overrasket om noen har en rc.local med flere exit 0
<arve> og, gjør dette 95% for egen del
<arve> men skulle ønske jeg skjønte hvorfor autoreconf feiler fra et bash-script om jeg ikke kaller scriptet med `sh script.sh`
<geirha> hva om neste versjon har fjernet den poengløse "exit 0"-linja?
<geirha> Høres ut som script.sh ikke har en gyldig shebang-linje
<arve> #!/bin/bash
<arve> (og ja, jeg har en og annen bashisme
<geirha> da burde du ikke kjøre det med sh
<geirha> hva er feilen du får da?
<arve> scriptet ser omtrent sånn ut: https://pastebin.com/eQtLG2Ay
<arve> og autoreconf -fi feiler med "configure.ac:63: error: required file './ltmain.sh' not found"
<arve> kjører jeg autoreconf -fi manuelt i et shell, så fungerer det helt etter hensikten
<Mathias> oooh, sjekk pwd-en til det skriptet
<geirha> Ja, for du sjekker ikke om hverken git eller cd gjør det de skal
<arve> geirha: git gjør det den skal
<arve> cd gjør det den skal
<geirha> ikke hvis pwd er / f.eks
<arve> og echo $PWD gir meg katalogen der repoet er
<geirha> kan du vise output fra når den feiler?
<Mathias> skyt meg i trynet, cpan er så mongotreg
<arve> geirha: pastet linja som feiler litt lenger oppe
<geirha> Ja, men det kan være en følgefeil
<arve> det er den første feilen. før det er alt "normalt"
<arve> den kloner repoet som den skal, cd gjør det den skal
<geirha> og du kjørte det med ./script  fra en terminal?
<arve> ja
<geirha> mens sh ./script fra samme terminal fungerer?
<arve> jepp
<arve> det er bare dette repoet som feiler
<arve> henter også inn et annet repo litt senere i samme script, og den funker
<arve> uten sh
<arve> og linje 63 i configure.ac er ikke særlig givende:
<arve> LT_INIT
<geirha> vel, får ikke til å reprodusere det her
<arve> nei, er det ingen andre som gjør heller
<arve> dette gjelder i særdeleshet for raspbian
<geirha> fungerer det hvis du gjør   sh -c 'autoreconf -fi'  fra bash scriptet?
<arve> hang on, så skal jeg forsøke
<arve> ja, men skulle ønske jeg forsto _hvorfor_
<arve> geirha: ^
<arve> sh = dash, btw
<arve> eller, uh, vent litt, nei, det funket ikke
<arve> configure.ac:63: error: required file './ltmain.sh' not found
<arve> like før jeg gir opp og bare bruker en annen alac decoder
<geirha> Hm. Kanskje noen bash-spesifikke miljøvariabler blir satt tidligere i skriptet
<geirha> og at autoreconf kjører noen bash-skript på et punkt, som arver de miljøvariablene, og får skriptet til å gjøre noe annet enn det pleier
<arve> nope
<geirha> i så fall ville utdataen fra ''declare -xp'' rett før ''autoreconf -fi'' være interessant å se
<geirha> BASH_ENV, SHELLOPTS, BASHOPTS og CDPATH er aktuelle kandidater. Kan være flere.
<arve> https://pastebin.com/GVrwCSPZ
<geirha> Nei, selv ikke "les-bashrc-hvis-ssh"-misfeaturen burde trigge noe der
<arve> altså, feilen ligger jo til syvende og sist et eller annet sted i det alac-repoet, så på tide å file en bug
<arve> eventuelt i autoreconf
<arve> oh well
<arve> resten av scriptet funka i alle fall, men shairport-sync ender opp med å bruke en prosent eller to ekstra CPU
